# A Grand Tour of the Sword Coast



## strongarm85 (Nov 5, 2020)

Our story begins bellow decks of a well appointed captain's quarters in a ship known as the Heartbreaker, part of the Sea Maiden's Faire. Two figures sit alone in this darkened unlit chamber, but both of the occupants of the room can see quite clearly. There are stylish Purple Drapes that cover the Windows. To one side There is an Oak Headboard finely carved to resemble a Kracken with six tentacles. Other furnishings include a Glass cabinet containing shelves of books, as well as a small writing desk.

"Now you understand what you have to do right? Making sure this person returns to Waterdeep alive will help get us in good with Mirt, and that's going to help us get what we came here for. I don't particularly care how you go about it, as long as it gets done. You'll need to get up to the Desserin Valley. It's about a few day ride form here on horseback up the Long Road. I suggest you start at the Yawning Portal. The place is a common spot for adventurer types to gather before going out. You'll stand out less there. With any luck you'll find someone else heading that way.

Besides, I've seen the way you've been eyeing those pistols. Once you do this and you'll be properly part of the family, and you'll get your own."

The man speaking claps his hands twice, and several candles in silver candle holders light up instantly with magic. The attire of the Captain Zardoz Zord is almost too much for words. He wears a wide brim hat with a red plummed feather, a pair of ammo belts that wrap around and hook on to a pair of what is essentially a fancy hybrid between loincloth hotpants and a pair of thigh high boots.




The person the good captain was talking to also appears to be human. It isn't until he steps out of the captain's quarters and walks the halls nearly every person on the dimly lit ship's interior also look human. Their clothes are very colorful, althought costumes of some are nearly as flamboyant as those belonging to the Captain none of them can quite match his style. When the figure reaches the top of the ship the gloomy exteriors are replaced by bright lights. Docked besides the Heartbreaker is it's sister ship, the Hellraiser and between them across multiple gang planks and makeshift is an extremly vibrant and makeshift faire that has been put together on the docks of Waterdeep. When he steps out a trapezes act begins with acrobats performing the stunts from between the two Crow's nests between the two ships.

It is not he reaches the bottom of a loading door ramp that on an unseen side of the boat does the illusion surrounding Zyn Argith fades and he reverts back to his true Drow form with instructions to head off in the direction of the Yawning Portal Tavern.

Meanwhile...

Across town Lola Bellevue looks at a map she recently uncovered for a forgotten dwarven stronghold somewhere beneath the Somber Hills in the Desserine Valley. The place was said to contain fonts of powerful magic if only she could find the entrances. The Dwarven Kingdom who built the Citadel collapsed and the site fell into obscurity, but size and scope of place could easily stretch far across Somber Hills. Such a site would be far to dangerous to travel to alone of course, Lola would need others to help get her there. And where was she going to find someone willing to do that?

At about that time there was a Knock on her door. When Lola open's it she find's her friend Garalel, a priestest of of Tymora who attends the local shrine. Her hair is braided in Gold Coins, which can be used a as a holy symbol to the goddess she worships, the goddess of good forturne. Instead of her regular priestly attire she wears a set of green brown and gold traveling clothes. 


"Gather your things and meet me the Yawning Portal! I had a vision form the Goddess. I need to leave town and tend to the all faith's shrine in a little town called Red Larche in the Desserine Valley. Something important is happening over there that the Tymora wants me to be there for, but it's going to be bad luck if i don't bring you with me! Take care of what you need to and I'll see you there!"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 5, 2020)

Lola unfurls the map with her slender, gloved hands turning it in every direction to examine it for this hidden entrance. Carefully, so as not to tear the paper, she adjusts the map to try and find the best light in the room and repositions to see if there are any clues that she neglected to find. Her blue-green eyes search the bits of Dwarven annotation here and there, but her skill with the tongue was nonexistent. Her round has reddened with the stress of her hunt. 

She feels as though she hasn't truly slept in days.

The clothes that Lola wears, a thinning dress with a cloak in her academy's colors on it, brown and gold are coated in a layer of dust. Dust had, thus far been her one reward for her troubles, but there was only so much she could take as her allergies were beginning to flare up. 

When the knock at the door comes and she finds Garalel, Lola is a little shocked to hear her request. 

*"The Yawning Portal?"* Lola asks, her small frame trembling a little as the words leave her lips. *"I don't want to be involved in a bar fight--" *


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 5, 2020)

"Yeah... they do have a reputation for that, but don't worry, I won't let anything happen to you! The goddess says well find someone there to go with us. You never know we might even meet someone famous there!"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 5, 2020)

Zyn's eyes burns as he makes his way through the streets towards the tavern.  He was still not yet used to the accursed sun of the surface world, the great glowing ball of infinite torture that hung in the sky for most of the day.  He moved as swiftly as possible, his graceful steps easily able to pick a path through the streets, and kept his eyes low.

He wasn't sure how the humans would react to his presence in the city, stories were mixed and he had a clear mission in front of him.  He could not afford to let petty matters get in the way.  Better to move on before they had a chance to decide on a reaction.

The Yawning Portal send some ominous thoughts in his mind.  He guessed the humans used it to mean merely door, but he _knew_ what horrors lurked behind real portals, no Drow would name a tavern such. Still, he opened the door and entered.


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 5, 2020)

While Zyn gets a few glances as he moves down the street no one really stops him.

When Zyn enters the Yawning Portal he finds that the place is already heavily occupied. When he arrives he sees two people on a rope and pully hanging onto as they are being lowered into what appears to be a well. People around the tavern on the 2nd floor are taking bets on whether they'll make it back or not. If he watches them being lowered in they are dropped well beyond the extent of Zyn's darkvision will allow him to see with hundreds of feet of rope left to go. It occurs to Zyn that the big hole in the ground in the center of this inn and tavern must be the "Yawning Portal" that the bar is named after.

In this room he is far from the strangest person in here. There are dozens of patrons in the bar that are at least as strange as he is. There seems to be a general understand that whatever happens here, stays here.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 6, 2020)

strongarm85 said:


> "Yeah... they do have a reputation for that, but don't worry, I won't let anything happen to you! The goddess says well find someone there to go with us. You never know we might even meet someone famous there!"


Resigning herself to her fate, Lola rolls the map up and stows it away with the other things that she typically caries. The magic text book with scribbled notes kept in the margins might make it seem like she has some need to use it for casting, but it's a reference, a hold over from her days Eltorchul Academy. She keeps the thing clipped onto her belt, just behind her back and above the waist. Her mother's wand, now hers, was close at hand, in a leather sheath on her hip. 

Her pack, which she heated onto her back, making sure that her cloak fell over it (a trick she had learned to keep from being robbed) carried most of her possessions and just the things she would need for general day to day activity. 

Lola made her way out of the room and down through the entrance area. The _Portal _was on Rainrun St in the the Castle District--not very far from where she now stood. The nobles tended to live closer in toward the city center, even if their houses were on the verge of collapse. She made her way through the busy streets toward the Yawning Portal.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 6, 2020)

Zyn welcomes the relief of stepping out of the sunilght, though the tavern was still far too bright for his taste and takes a moment of mild surprise at the diverseness of the patrons here.  He gives the hole in the floor a cautious berth as he makes his way to the bar cautiously.

"I'm headed to Desserin Valley, know of anyone that might be headed that directly?"  He addresses the bartender in a friendly, if somewhat awkward manner.  "I've heard the road is long, company would make it more bearable."


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 6, 2020)

"One moment!" The Bartender says she he busily pours a pint of ale.

The are several curious items that come into view. Stretched across the top of the bar in plane view is an Great Sword of extremely fine make, the cross guard of it has some kind of whit feathered wing motiff. 

Two feet to Zyn's right is a glass case with a Wooden pipe on display which seems mostly unremarkable save from the strange symbol on the end of it on which is being displayed prominently towards the edge of the patron side of the bar. The case appears to be built into the and there is a little glass door in the back on the Bartender's side to allow the object to be removed easily, there doesn't even appear to be a lock. 

He hands the flaggon to a Dwarf, the fifth one in front of him, wearing rune covered armor and a horned helmet with a broken horn on one side who wanders off to join his friends at another table that appear to be a Halfling, two humans, and the only other Drow in the room currently. The Bartender turns towards Zyn.



 "Desserin Valley you say, your the third person today to ask me about it." He points towards the side of the room towards a human woman in Green and Brown clothes with gold coins braided in her hair, and a half-ling fellow with wavy blond hair and a 5 o'clock shadow wearing studded armor. Some of the visible things he carries on him are a shortsword, a shortbow, a dagger and a lute. The Bartender leans and says a few words under his breath, "The long road north of town cuts off west ward and goes deep into the Heartland and all the way to Spine of the World. There are probably caravans heading up and down the road there every few days or so. If someone sent you here to find help, they're probably expecting you to run into more trouble than what a few caravan guards can handle. I have a good eye for people. You could do a lot worse than those two... Or maybe three."

At about this time Lola arrives from off the streets, her trip here being mainly uneventful, Garalel waves to here from a table to the right of the front door joined by a stout halfling fellow with wavy blonde hair and roguishly sharp looks, "Lola over here! I already found someone to come with us!"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 7, 2020)

"Much obliged," Zyn says with a bow of his head before turning to examine the indicated table doing his very best to ignore the other drow's group.  Curious as he was there was too much of a chance of politics, or worse treading clumsily into one of Jaraxle's many plots.  Whoever heard of a drow with purple eyes anyway?

He considered the pair, he had always been taught humans were soft, though he knew that some had at least a measure of magical talent.  He knew considerably less about halflings, they were barely a footnote in his training growing up.  Perhaps he's some sort of slave or pet of the woman?  That seemed consistent with the world he knew.

Still, he had no better options, so he approached cautiously and addressed the woman after a formal bow.  "Pardon my intrusion, my name is Zyn Argith of House--" he caught himself midway through habitual introduction, "-- rather of no house anymore.  I am told you are headed in the direction of Desserin Valley?  I am headed that way myself; I would rather a group to share the road with, if it would please you?"


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 7, 2020)

Garalel turns towards Zyn, and there seems to be look or recognition in her eyes, as if something had clicked into place. "That long white hair! Yes, you were part of my vision! You need to come with us to Red Larch! It's almost the center of the Desserin Valley!"

Garalel gives Zyn a beaming smile as she explains, "Okay long story short. My name is Garalel and I'm a priestess of Tymora, and she sent me a vision telling me that I need to go take over the all faith's shrine in Red Larch or else something terrible will happen, and I need you to come with me!"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 7, 2020)

Zyn takes a moment to consider this information.  He wasn't entirely sure what to make of the woman of the surface god that she worshiped, the latter causing a slightly ill reaction in his mind.  And he certainly didn't know what to make of the claim of a greater destiny at work that me might be a part of.

But, at the very least, the goals aligned as far as travel.  He nodded slowly and replied, "honestly I'm not sure what to make of that.  But I suppose for now it doesn't matter.  As long as we have common goals it makes sense to support one another."  The was sensible in his mind, a temporary alliance that would leave both closer to their goals.  As long as their goals didn't come into conflict both would leave better for it.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 8, 2020)

Lola makes her way carefully across tavern, bringing her hands up in front of herself as she passes between people and flattening down to her sides to pass through the tight spaces between some of the patrons who she knew wouldn't move if she asked politely. She hated taverns and crowds generally. This was far worse than she had anticipated. In some instances she would move close enough to a person to smell their sweat and feel the heat spilling over through their clothes.

When she reached Garalel she was already speaking to a stranger. 

Inserting herself on the side of Garalel that allowed her to put some distance between the stranger and herself, but also offered a buffer from the crowds of people seemed to be her best bet. 

*"It seems that you've dragged me into another of your haphazard boondoggles,"* Lola said. 

Ever the proper woman, she had to introduce herself. *"Lady Lola Bellevue. It's a pleasure to meet you," *Lola touched her left hand to the upper right side of her chest and leaned forward in a short bow.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 8, 2020)

The Yawning Portal was a place where one could find all manner of things; rumors, partners in arms, information, good food, ale, and perhaps companions for less dire aims. Callen was not here for any of those things in particular...but knew that it was on him to acquire at least one, even if it was not his aim. The tiefling was given a wide berth, even in his packed corner of the tavern, if only because of his reputation; Callen the "Mad" was a cutthroat warlord known for his ramblings and unpredictable behavior. Even now there was a deep rumbling that emanated from him like some sort of alchemical piston, rumored to be the sound of his powerful magical aura. A long, somewhat seared scar, equal parts a cut and burn had since healed, splayed over his left eye. It was supposedly a  testament to the terrible battle he endured with a rival warlord and mark he kept after killing the other man. And in truth...

He was a *absolute* mess.

_Ah fuck, fuck, *fuck*._ Callen shot a glance at the individuals gathered at another table. A young woman, Drow, halfling, and priestess gathered together, and by chance he caught the name of the place he too was headed soon. _Desserin Valley_. His heart was beating a mile a minute at the moment as he considered the various ways anyone in this room could likely ruin or end his entire life. The one thing about finding strong traveling partners was that, while dependable, they were _incredibly_ intimidating to approach for a man such as him. And even when he found honestly strong ones, like his last group, holding onto them was demonstrably difficult.

Still, one was just a young woman, another a halfling, and the priestess seemed honest enough. Surely _this_ group he could manage approaching. He composed himself for a few moments, taking deep breaths, and casting his _introductory_ spells. Standing, he stroked a hand through his hair slowly as he adopted his sturdy, intent expression, and moved over towards the table with Zyn, Lola, and Garalel.

"You've spoken of Desserin Valley," he says with a deep, rumbling voice that managed to carry over the other bar patrons. "They call me Callen the *M̛̘̞͚͇̐ā̘̥̠͕̰̣̠͎͂ͣ͋́ḏ͔͍̺̃̈́̂̕*." The last word is spoken with mystic resonance in Infernal; ominous whispers rise up in the periphery as he does so. His gaze was  laced with a faint, eerie glow, highlighting the seared slash over his left eye. "I wish to join you in your journey, if you would have me."


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 8, 2020)

Garalel leans forward and looks at Callen in the eyes and then leans back and taps her chin a few times and says, "Your more handsome than I imagined but you were in my vision too! You can come!"

Clyde responds, "I see how it is, two tall dark and handsome guys show up to and it's destiny, but the short blonde guy shows up and the best I get is an oh yeah come along!"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 8, 2020)

*Acana Check: *
Arcana: 1d20 (16) + 2
Total: 18

_Does Lola know anything about what might have made Callen's voice go like that? _

She tries to keep her tone level, taking care not to seem rattled or like anything out of the ordinary has happened. 

*"It's nice to meet you Callen, I'm Lola and most of these people are new acquaintances." *


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 9, 2020)

Rowan arrived at the door of the Yawning Portal. That gave him some nostalgia. The last time he had gone to a tavern was to drink with his brothers of the Watch, after a day of patrol. But he was probably not seeing them again so soon.

He entered the place. Inside, hundreds of customers and coworkers could be seen, drinking, singing, flirting, yelling. Some of them were looking to a hole in the center with pieces of paper in their hand, probably some silly bet. He found an empty table and sat down, ordered a mug of beer, and started observing the crowd.

He needed to find information about the location he was heading to, The Somber Hills. It would also be useful if he could find a group of people that was heading there too, although Rowan thought he could probably get there alone if needed. But he was worried asking too many questions would make people suspect him.

As he looked around, he noticed a group he could only describe as... _cosmopolitan_. Two human ladies, a hafling, a drow and a tiefling. Of course, he had seen all those races before, as being a city guard means you get to meet all sorts of people, especially foreigners. He was not afraid of any of them. But he was aware that, unlike him, most common people were afraid of tieflings and drows. So Rowan wondered what had brought that particular crew together.

As he analysed the group, he noticed one of the women, the one dressed like a priestess, was staring at him. He quickly turned away from them and started observing another table.

A few minutes later, Rowan finished his beer, and realized he wasn't going to find anything out if he just kept staring at the tables. He was about to get up and go ask the bartender what he needed to know, when he glanced at the table with the weird group and realized the priestess was _still staring at him_. 

Before he could think any further, she waved her head at Rowan, as if asking for him to come to their table. Rowan got up, paid the waiter for the beer, and went there.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 9, 2020)

Callen lowers himself into a seat, taking Garalel's compliments to be an invitation. The stoic looking tiefling stares at each of the others seated in turn, nodding once to Lola in particular when she offers her name. Inwardly, he sighs with relief. Vision? Handsome? Whatever, he'll take what he can get if it gets him to that Valley; he could sort out what she's saying later if he needed to. Now was the time to just sit back, listen, and act like he was a little -- _holy shit_.

When he spotted Rowan moving towards their table, it takes everything in his power not to do a wide eyed double take. The man looked like he was not only strong, but well meaning. An honest face, so to speak, though you could never really be sure. Callen looked away and composed himself now. If the priestess was staring at him like mad, with any luck _he_ might be on the hook to come with them as well. This wasn't shaping up to be such a bad gig, all in all. Maybe he'd gotten lucky one last time...


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 9, 2020)

I look at the priestess, make a reverence and say:

"Greetings, miss. I am Rowan Dundragon. Did you need me for something?"

I try to ignore the weird face the tiefling is making.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 9, 2020)

Zyn did his best to ignore the magic.  Most mages were, by his estimate, at least partially insane.  He didn't object to the idea of gambling sanity for power, obviously for those that were successful it paid off in spades, but it made them volatile factors to work with.  Best to keep his head down in that regard.

Still with the additions the group seemed sizable enough to discourage random problems on the road.  Of course it was also large enough to encourage targeted attacks, but such was the trade off.  After introducing himself to the newcomers he prompts getting to the heart of the matter, "pardon my directness but, visions aside, when were you planning on leaving?  I have business that may be timely in nature."


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 9, 2020)

As Rowan approaches Garalel looks at him, "I thought I recognized you... My name is Garalel, preistess of Tymora. You need to come with us to Red Larch. I Had a vision that if I didn't leave to take care of the all-faiths shrine in Red Larch in the Desserin Valley that a terrible calamity would happen. Most of you were in that vision, and at this point I think I've collected everybody that I needed to."

"Seriously, everyone else but me and this girl," Clyde points at Lola while laughing lightly at the situation, "Walks in here and it's destiny but come here and it's, oh sure you can come. I'm not saying I'm jealous, I'm noticing a pattern here." Clyde had missed the part where Lola was told the same thing as the others gathered here at her house before arriving and that he was the only odd man out.

"Does anybody have any Business to take care of before we leave? It's going to take 6 or 7 days to get there on foot."

At this point I don't think anybody has enough money to buy horses yet. It's about a six day trip to get Red Larch. Along the road to Red Larche you'll pass threw Amphail, and you might get a night's rest at a inn there and some more food. But you'll generally want to bring at least 6 days worth or rations for the trip. Some of you started with kits where you might have had some included (Explorer's Pack for example has 10 days worth). If you do have that many you'll want to mark those off, otherwise you'll want to mark down the gold cost and buy some for the trip.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 9, 2020)

*"I'm already privy to her visions and schemes--she does this from time to time,"* Lola says glancing to Garalel. It's clear that being in the middle of so many people makes Lola even slightly uncomfortable. She keeps her hands tucked under her cloak and does her best not to touch anything. 

*"I can't think of anything that I would need to do before we leave--father will be fine on his own for a few days." *


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 10, 2020)

*"Wait, six or seven days,"* Lola asked. She tried to work out the math in her head. *"That's far too long for me to walk--I don't think that I even could make a trip like that on foot. I'll have to hire a carriage, it would be far too much of a bother to deal with it otherwise."*


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 10, 2020)

Rowan is reasonably suspicious of the woman who claims to know of his arrival. A vision, huh? But this just happens to be what he needed, so he will take it. The group seems a little too random to be all scheming against him, anyway.

"Thank you for your offer, people. I will gladly travel with you".

I have an explorer's pack with me so I don't think I need any further preparations".

He looks at the others. The drow seems obviously strong. He is not sure about the tiefling, he doesn't quite inspire _confidence_. But at least he appears to be armed. The priestess and the hafling give off a feeling they know what they are doing, although he doesn't know what their abilities are.

The girl... what is her deal? Seems like just a spoiled brat. Also she is complaining about the distance. Awesome. Rowan isn't against protecting weak people like that, but he would rather them not put themselves into danger in the first place. He decides to test if she is really serious about this.

"You can take a carriage with you, if you can afford it yourself. Though that will be just screaming to every bandit, villain or monster on the road that you are the best target to steal from. I will do my best to fight them, but I can't guarantee I will stop every arrow or spear that flies in your direction".


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 10, 2020)

Lola sighed, almost wishing she had something to drink. Then she thought the better of it. 

*"I'm a student of the Eltorchul Academy, a Lady of House Bellevue, and a resident of this city. People have tried to rob or even kidnap me before. What's more is that if they were going to attack us simply being on foot wouldn't help. A carriage provides cover, allows us to carry extra supplies, and allows us to move while staying well rested. Maybe you want to fight after walking twenty miles in one day, but I prefer not to." *


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 10, 2020)

Callen had long since made up his mind as soon as the notion of this rich girl putting up for a carriage presented itself, but played the part of looking thoughtful and pensive for the sake of his cover while he mulled things over. Finally...he nodded, folding his arms over his chest.

"Lady Bellevue speaks with wisdom," he agrees at a low murmur, the supernatural deepening of his voice from before gone.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 10, 2020)

Well, I guess the girl is serious about this. - Rowan thought - She has put some thought on this endeavor. I wonder how she will fare when actual monsters are coming for her, though.

"Fine by me." - he said.


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 10, 2020)

The initial trip out of town up the long road towards Amphail manages to pass without incident.

Amphail is a small town of about 600 or so people, but there are hundreds of farms surrounding it. Well over 250. So it feels like your Amphail a long time before your actually in Amphail. The outlying farms have lots of are growing food, and a decent number of arms appear to be growing hay, but the ones closest to the farm seem a bit nicer and are almost exclusvely horse ranches. As you get closer to the town the nicer ranches have large manors on them built in a Waterhavian style. As you near the town center you notice that half a dozen of these ranches have full on Castles in place of a main house. You also notice several Lord's Alliance banners here. You can find ranches specializing in nearly every kind of horse here, including War Steeds.

The actual town of Amphail is not that big. In the town center is a statue of a life sized majestic war steed rearing back on two legs. The status has been Gelded by someone as prank, but people went in over it and lovingly painted the statue a wide range of colors. There is currently a child who has climbed up on the statue commanding an imaginary army with both arms up in the air whole clinging onto the tilted stone saddle while the other kids cheer her on. None of the adults seem to mind or care.

Within spitting distance of the statue is the Staghorned Tavern.  It's only mid-day, but you could stop here for a meal (possibly save a days Ration's since you'll have used 2 days worth at this point), you could also choose to stay the night obviously but it'll put you another half a day later getting to Red Larch. Despite surrounded by so many mansions the tavern appears on the outside of be of average quality, probably catering more to workers on the farms and people passing threw town.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 10, 2020)

Lola gathers her cloak about herself and moves to the front of the carriage, sliding the window that separates them from the driver to the side. *"Master Beastfinger, we're in Amphail, are we not?" 

"I'd like to stop here, at least temporarily. Maybe we could have a bite to eat and I could get some decent tea,"* she said.

Taking her skirt up so as not to drag it across the dusty edge of the threshold as she climbed out, Lola pushed her way out of the door to disembark from the carriage as they slowed down. She stood alongside the Staghorned Tavern, sliding her hands into the small white gloves that she normally wore.

*"Oh!"* he reached up to touch her hair, realizing that something was missing. She aimed her wand back through the door of the carriage and a spectral hand appeared near the corner where she had been sitting and grabbed the red hair ribbon from the hook on the wall. The hand brought it out and dropped it into her waiting hand.

Lola tied it back into place.* "Would it be alright if I attend to some business--not like this of course, after a hot bath and all. I can't imagine we smell all that lovely after a few days on the road. We could restock our food-stuffs and whatnot, but I need to see an old family friend and I might need someone to accompany me to do it." *


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 11, 2020)

As far as Callen was concerned, this Lola was his ticket to a free ride as long as he was on this business. His best bet, therefore, was obviously to get on her good side at least until he could reach his contacts, more than likely. 

"It would be my honor, Lady Bellevue..." he says in a low, grating voice as he swept forward with a somewhat theatrical bow, then rose to his full height. "Who is this family friend?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 11, 2020)

Lola regarded Callen carefully. Her eyes looking him over as if there were some certain quality that she expected to jump out at her and announce itself. She stowed her wand away in the slender leather pouch where it was normally kept. 

She writhed her hands together. *"Right. There's a rather prestigious house here in the town. Roaringhorn. They're known to be...somewhat brash, but the head of their house is in line to be Lord Warder. I have a bit of a proposition for him." *

Lola starts toward the door to the tavern. *"We should wash up first and if you want something to eat so be it..." *


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 11, 2020)

Rowan decided he would stay at the tavern with the others while Lola and Callen attended to their errand. A good meal and a mug of beer would be nice, he thought. Besides, there is often more interesting information to learn from the folks you can meet in a tavern than from some rich guy, though he knew the opposite is sometimes true.

He got off the carriage, the chain mail he was wearing making some clank noises as he did. He then looked around. Seemed like a nice place to live. Maybe get a family, retire and go take care of a small farm. Those banners of the Lord's Alliance prevented the scenery from being perfect, though. Rowan had an urge to burn them, but he knew that was a terrible idea.

The human girl and the tiefling were a few meters ahead, almost entering the tavern. He paced himself to catch up to them.


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 11, 2020)

The interior of the tavern is warmly lit. Looking about the room the tables seem to be about half full. The dining room seems split and most of the full tables are near a bar on the right side thats staffed. There is a 2nd smaller bar on the left. The right half of the dining room looks downright crowded.

A grey haired lady, maybe in her 40s sees you come in, she has a pale freckled complextion and is wearing a grey dress, she tells you, "Sit where you like!"

The menu here is kept written on a slate in the middle of the room. The regular plate meal being served is a Creamy Boar Stew, with Rye Bread, and Waterhavien Cheese, and a side of green beans for about 1 silver piece. Its a hearty meal meant for farmers and travelers on the Road. They seem to be selling pitchers of ale and wine for about 2 silver pieces.

There are also a couple more expensive items. A bottle of fine wine will run about 2 gold pieces. And they have something called Shield Moss for 6 gold pieces.

Lola has had Shield Moss before. It is a delicacy among Waterhavian Nobles. Its imported, hense the price. It starts off as blue-green moss and then you deep-fry it in various oils, and then you serve it with a red-wine and Peahen gravy. Its like eating Brittle Corn chips, or crunching down on hard dry Ramen Noodles, or eating a mouthfuls of twigs depending on how well it was prepared. It was an acquired taste.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 11, 2020)

Rowan looks around. This tavern seems less gaudy than the previous one he was in. Most of the people in there look like farmers drinking after a hard but uneventful day of work.

He approaches the smaller bar, where the bartender seems less busy. Sits on a bench near the counter and orders an ale.

As he receives it, he talks the bartender:

"Thank you, sir. By the way, myself and my group are on a trip to the Somber Hills. Have you heard any news of how things are going there? Any strange folks coming in or out of it?"


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 11, 2020)

"Things have been pretty quite. A few strange folks moving about, and a slight increase in Banditry, though they've been staying away from here. Small town like Red Larch might have some problems though. The most they have there is a single constable. Outside of that, nothing too out of the ordinary."


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 11, 2020)

"I see. This town does seem really peaceful".

Rowan ordered the regular plate meal. He was starving. Then he walked to the table where his party was sitting. 

A few minutes later, the food arrived. The taste was simple, but very good, as expected from a country meal. After finishing, Rowan stayed on the table a bit more, chatting with his new acquaintances. Then he asked them to excuse him, as he wanted to take a stroll around the town.

"They have been staying away from here, huh" - Rowan thought, as he left the tavern - "Let's see about that". 

He picked a street and started walking into it. Having been part of the Watch before,  He didn't intend to pick any fights yet, but maybe he could spot one of those "strange folks".


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 11, 2020)

Rowan's tab runs him 3 silver and 5 copper.

Rowan finds the town guard house without too much trouble. There are about 20 or so guards stationed here given the size of the bunkhouse. That seems like a lot for a town of this size, but not enough when you consider that they're also responsible for keeping the peace on the outlying farms. From what you can gather things generally pretty peaceful here.

That said the place is not completely without corruption at all. From what you can gather the young nobles around town are able to get up to as mischief as they want within reason. Playing pranks on commoners and giving regular people a hard time seems like it's completely permissible by the elite nobles who run the town. In a general sense, most common people in town just try to stay out of their way. You get the general sense that there is a limit to what they can get away. You get the sense that the limit of what young noble could get away with is maybe petty theft of a low value item, maybe something that costs a few coppers, like a child's toy or something. Trying to walk out of the tavern without paying for your meal would probably get most nobles in trouble to the extent that they'd have to deal with public embarrassment and have to pay their tab.


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 11, 2020)

The owner of the Inn comes to everyone, Arleona Starhorn is her name. She seems plesant and takes everyone's orders. When Lola mentions wanting a bath she draws one up for her right away free of charge.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 12, 2020)

After her bath and changing clothes, Lola finds Arleona Starhorn again as she waits for Callen to return. 

*"I'm looking to speak with a friend of my Father's, a man I haven't seen I don't think ever, but he would know my name if he laid eyes on it." *Some people said that Lola looked like her mother, but that her eyes had favored her father. 

*"Where is it that I might find Master Roaringhorn?"*

*Persuasion:*
1d20 (19) + 5 = *24*


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 12, 2020)

"Master Roaringhorn is probably at his estate, it's the keep on the edge of town North up the road from here," Arleona proceeds to give very detailed instructions and tells you what to look out for. A Standard for the house is included on a banner outside the keep, a green shield with a gold winding horn blasting out white sounds with a white sun under it centered near the bottom.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 12, 2020)

strongarm85 said:


> "Master Roaringhorn is probably at his estate, it's the keep on the edge of town North up the road from here," Arleona proceeds to give very detailed instructions and tells you what to look out for. A Standard for the house is included on a banner outside the keep, a green shield with a gold winding horn blasting out white sounds with a white sun under it centered near the bottom.


As Lola is told about the banner she repeats from memory what should be on it. *"Thank you," *she says. 

When Callen is ready she will depart with him on foot. 

*"Well, you seem eager to be quite helpful,"* Lola says to him. *"Come on, out with it now?"*


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 12, 2020)

The tiefling eats his fill and then freshens up himself to become presentable to accompany Lola. At her question he gives her a thoughtful sidelong glance, but doesn't seem to budge.

"My path is my own. There is no help, no service. Only my journey."

*#Deception*: 1d20 (14) + 5 *Total*: 19


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 12, 2020)

Lola nods. *"I can't claim to understand what others do, but I will warn you. The place we're going is guarded by a group of nieces. There's, like, ten of them. powerful Wizards who will probably not think twice about leaving us in a bad way or doing much, much worse. If this little gambit works there's a good chance that I could secure some supplies for our little journey,"* Lola explains. 

She has forgone her school cloak for a plain blue one with her family crest adorned on the back, probably too blatant a statement, but it said something about pride in where she had come from. Maybe that would be enough, it might at least be enough to convince Master Roaringhorn she is her father's daughter.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 12, 2020)

_What in nine hells?_

Of course, nothing like that comes out of Callen's mouth as he straightens up and clears his throat. "Have you met these women or the Lord of the house previously?" he asks mildly, eyeing the young woman on their way over.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 12, 2020)

"*There isn't really ten. There's six, but the point still stands that they've got enough power to protect all their House holds dear. I don't expect hostility as my father knows their uncle, the lord of the house, but I haven't personally met any of them. They know of me, more than likely, and I know of them,"* Lola said.

*"That's often the way of it with nobles, they'll interact via proxy or when there is a need, but it is rare for them to become too close. It makes business hard and stabbing one another in the back harder," *her final words came out in a clipped tone.

Lola sighed, her breathing already becoming slightly labored due to the excitement of all this. Her heard was pounding in her ears.

*"More than likely he will see me and my little hair bow...and...and this dress and think me some sweet girl out to make a name for herself her sick father's stead. Which I suppose is true, but I need him slightly off guard and willing to place at least a modicum of trust in me. It's probably a good thing that I am not particularly attractive or older, I find that men rarely trust women who are of age. They think us to be tricksters." *

She took a deep breath. *"I ramble, my apologies."*


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 12, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "*There isn't really ten. There's six, but the point still stands that they've got enough power to protect all their House holds dear. I don't expect hostility as my father knows their uncle, the lord of the house, but I haven't personally met any of them. They know of me, more than likely, and I know of them,"* Lola said.
> 
> *"That's often the way of it with nobles, they'll interact via proxy or when there is a need, but it is rare for them to become too close. It makes business hard and stabbing one another in the back harder," *her final words came out in a clipped tone.
> 
> ...


Callen looks her over thoughtfully for a bit before nodding. "Yea, suppose your plain appearance does work in your favor here." He smirks faintly, looking to the way they're moving. "Ironic. Sounds like you're exactly what he thinks you're not. But take caution, Lady Bellevue. Fallen blossoms cannot ever return to the branches from whence they fell." The tiefling gives himself a moment of silence to let the profound nature of his words sink in...and to consider the apparent witch. Perhaps there was a thing or two he could learn from this young woman after all, if he played his cards right. If she could swing her weight around with these magical nieces, what she could do probably put his parlor tricks to shame. "What's this about a sick father? What exactly is bringing you to Dessenia Valley? Besides Garalel's prophecies."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 13, 2020)

Hidden Nin said:


> Callen looks her over thoughtfully for a bit before nodding. "Yea, suppose your plain appearance does work in your favor here." He smirks faintly, looking to the way they're moving. "Ironic. Sounds like you're exactly what he thinks you're not. But take caution, Lady Bellevue. Fallen blossoms cannot ever return to the branches from whence they fell." The tiefling gives himself a moment of silence to let the profound nature of his words sink in...and to consider the apparent witch. Perhaps there was a thing or two he could learn from this young woman after all, if he played his cards right. If she could swing her weight around with these magical nieces, what she could do probably put his parlor tricks to shame. "What's this about a sick father? What exactly is bringing you to Dessenia Valley? Besides Garalel's prophecies."


*"Mostly her prophecies for right now, my father, the Lord of House Bellevue is ill and has been for sometime. He can take the occasional bit of company, but he hates for others to see him in the state he's in,"* she explained. 

*"So I am handling his estate and trying to prove that I can broker deals and build relationships,"* explains Lola. 

*"Garalel does this from time to time. I don't know if her visions pan out in the way she claims they will ever, but I have a different sort of task I am looking into. If all goes as plan with Lord Roaringhorn we can deal with whatever it is Garalel sees in short order and move on from there--I don't mind having companions. While we did learn how to duel in class, very few of the students could cast spells at the level that they would be formidable for someone of even my meager caliber."*


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 13, 2020)

Lola and Calen find the keep rather easily. As you approach the gates a guard stops with a hand raised for a moment to stand between the approaching duo heading to the gate. Before he takes an opportunity to speak though he says, "_Understood,_" quietly almost inaudibly and stands aside to allow them both to enter.

The interior courtyard has a short staircase leading up to a pair of sturdy double doors are opened by a buttler who opens the door as you star up the steps. He opens the door and stands aside while you are let in. He leads you down a 50 foot hallway to a well appointed greeting room. It has a couple of plush sofas and there is plate prepared with fresh fruit, dark purple grapes and strawberries.

Surprisingly a damaran woman opens the door, she has dark hair, brown eyes, with a yellow and brown tawny skin tone. Lola recognizes this woman as being one of her classmates from her time in university actually, Kanta. She has a broad forehead and with her hair smooth almost black hair pulled back. Her eyebrows are thick but well maintained with a slight curl downwards past the eyes. She has a short angular nose and full lips.

((I apologize if this sounds weird but I realized while writing this that I was writing a better description of what Tylander looked like and realized that I hadn't had as much practice yet describing what female characters look like so I went back to fill in some of the details. Damarans are would look ethnically close to Indians.))

Lola and Kanta knew each other pretty well. From what Lola this person was a sorcerer like herself, and they'd gained their abilities as a result of a large hurricane event that settled on top of the Moonsea for more than a year. She was skilled in storm related magic, but also excelled in divination magic. Lola did not recall Kanta as having bellonged to any particular noble house and how she came to university in Waterdeep was a bit of mystery. Now that she was here in this room wearing a fine clothes in Roaringhorn colors that mysetery seemed to be solved.

A short distance behind her is man Lola can now recall seeing before during her young childhood. Tylander Roaringhorn is a slightly rotund Tetheyan man in his early 60s. His skin is fair and his brown hair and blue eyes. He has balding grey heair which he wears well and thin but well stylized beared and mustache. The color green of his shirt is a deep green color with gold embroidery and white trim.

"Lola Belevue, I hadn't seen you since you where knee high! You've certainly grown! My daughter kanta's been telling me about your time at the Academy! How has your father been? What brings you all the way out here?"

Kanta would also be about 17 as well, but being that she's of a completely different race than Tylander would lead most people to the conclusion that she was adopted.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 13, 2020)

Lola touches her left hand to the upper right side of her chest and gives a curt bow while keeping her legs and feet pressed close together. She gives a smile, okay so he remembered her, though she didn't  remember him. She must have been quite young the last time that he saw her. 

*"It's an honor to see you again, Lord Roaringhorn. I hadn't actually known Kanta from your House. It is pleasant to see her again well and in the flesh,"* Lola said. 

*"Ah, excuse my forgetfulness, we've spent a while on the road. This is my associate: Callen."*


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 13, 2020)

Callen doesn't give any outward reply at Lola's greeting on his behalf, instead scrutinizing Kanta and her father thoughtfully...and looking over the decor and finery of their home, at least in passing.

*#Insight*: 1d20 (5) + 3 *Total*: 8


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 13, 2020)

"A Pleasure," Lord Roaringhorn nods to Callen before turning his eyes back to Lola, "What brings you this far out from Waterdeep? Is your father doing alright?"

Callen notices a life size bust of a horse that from his current seating angle almost makes it look like it's staring right down on him. It looks like it's carved out of some kind of polished black marble.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 14, 2020)

strongarm85 said:


> "A Pleasure," Lord Roaringhorn nods to Callen before turning his eyes back to Lola, "What brings you this far out from Waterdeep? Is your father doing alright?"
> 
> Callen notices a life size bust of a horse that from his current seating angle almost makes it look like it's staring right down on him. It looks like it's carved out of some kind of polished black marble.


*"I apologize, I'm still slightly wary from the road. I got wrapped up in a favor to a friend. She is sure there is some greater destiny out here for us in the Desserine Valley. We were headed there when I insisted we stop here for food and rest," *Lola explained.

*"My father is well, just old and reclusive. I think he is making up for the years spent tending to the whims of others."*

Lola sighed. *"Right, I did have a reason for venturing here to see you today, besides paying a visit for old time's sake. I have a business proposition of my own devising, one that involves something very ancient and of very great value that may interest you..." *


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 14, 2020)

"You have my attention."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 14, 2020)

*"A map made by the Knights of the Silver Horn was collecting dust in an archive in the city. The best I can tell is that the map is around six hundred years old and it marks the site of some Dwarven Ruins that were taken over by Orcs. I haven't said anything, until this moment, but I think you can guess where these ruins are..."* Lola said. 

*"There's four fortresses down there and if I can find the entrance to one I can definitely sort out the other three. We're talking free real estate," *real estate was one of her father's ventures before, she figured that it could also be hers. *"I plan to lay claim to it and set up a place for myself. It would seem that being in the business you're in you could always use more land...and any treasure down there is just extra profit?" *


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 14, 2020)

"An interesting proposition. I don't know much of the Knights of the Silverhorn. Ready made fortifications could allow us to expand territory quickly before our rivals in the area are ready for us. Location will matter though, if Triboar catches wind they might rush to do the same. We'll need to keep these locations a secret until we are ready move. Let's see this map."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 14, 2020)

*"Excuse the impropriety," *Lola says before going to reach under her dress. She then thinks the better of it and squats down to pull tubular case out from alongside her thigh. She opens the end of the container, dumps the old waxy looking map out and approaches the place where Roaringhorn sits. She carefully holds the map between her gloved fingers. 

*"May I approach?"* she asks. *"And apologies in advance, I am just reluctant to let the thing out of my grasp, but I hope that you'll take this of a sign of how a young girl will also treat your investment?" *


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 14, 2020)

Zyn had been quiet since they paused for their break.  The carriage had offered a much appreciated reprise from the pain of the great light of the accursed sun but after several days he could appreciate the chance to stretch his legs and walk free from the cramped confines.  For a short time he walked, exploring the town and letting his legs wander, eventually finding his way into the tavern.

As he was yet coin shy he took to ducking to sit in a dark corner for now, hoping to avoid any overt attention in favor of observing.  He considered his orders and mission for now and simply listened and observed.  In particular he'd be looking for any mention of the "Howling Hatred" cult, if rumors of their activity had reached this far.

Insight:
@EvilMoogle *Result*: 1d20 (19) + 3 *Total*: 22


Perception:
@EvilMoogle *Result*: 1d20 (8) + 3 *Total*: 11


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 14, 2020)

Lord Roaringhorn studies the map carefully for a moment. After a moment he says, "*All of the towns on this map have been wiped away by the sands of time, but there are two landmarks that remain easily discernable. The first is the River, which cuts threw the the valley and threw the Somber Hills. The second landmark is Stone Bridge which is just north of the Somber Hills, it's the only safe place to cross the river without a Boat. Since Stone Bridge provides the orientation, you'll need to concentrate your search along the southern side of the Somber Hills. These entrances are  many miles apart from each other as well, and yet appear to be interconnected, which tunnels dug underground that stretch on for miles to connect these sites together underground. To Secure these sites from external invaders would likely take no fewer than 100 men guard all four entrances, at a bare minimum.*"

"*The cost of securing such a site is great, but within my resources to accomplish, provided that I knew what kind of resources this site guarded. There is nothing of strategic value in deeper within that was valuable enough for them to go to the trouble of building all of this.*"

*"**I will help you with your expedition, under the condition that you tell me what it is you find down there first. If other factions learn about the existence of this place first, they may arrange for others to move in and take over the place first. Breaking that deal. What do you require?*"

((Go ahead and make your ask and be sure to put a Persuasion check on there.))

In the Tavern Zyn does not hear any news of the "Howling Hatred" but he does hear rumbling of a group of supposed Nobles with high quality arms and equipment called the_ Feathergale Knights_ that have arrived the valley recently. If you believe the stories the peasants are saying is true, they've been riding around riding on Giant Vultures and Hippogriffs, wearing fancy armor, and slaying monsters.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 15, 2020)

strongarm85 said:


> Lord Roaringhorn studies the map carefully for a moment. After a moment he says, "*All of the towns on this map have been wiped away by the sands of time, but there are two landmarks that remain easily discernable. The first is the River, which cuts threw the the valley and threw the Somber Hills. The second landmark is Stone Bridge which is just north of the Somber Hills, it's the only safe place to cross the river without a Boat. Since Stone Bridge provides the orientation, you'll need to concentrate your search along the southern side of the Somber Hills. These entrances are  many miles apart from each other as well, and yet appear to be interconnected, which tunnels dug underground that stretch on for miles to connect these sites together underground. To Secure these sites from external invaders would likely take no fewer than 100 men guard all four entrances, at a bare minimum.*"
> 
> "*The cost of securing such a site is great, but within my resources to accomplish, provided that I knew what kind of resources this site guarded. There is nothing of strategic value in deeper within that was valuable enough for them to go to the trouble of building all of this.*"
> 
> ...


*"You honestly humble me with your advice and offer,"* Lola says with a small bow. 

*"I am hoping to evaluate what's down there and possibly set up some kind of temporary base in Red Larch or somewhere else nearby, but my as was going to be for transportation for my companions--in the form of horses. Roaringhorn mounts are fabled and they will allow us to carry news back here sooner. I hope that in Red Larch I can send a messenger bird with progress, but I assure you that this will stay between Bellevue and Roaringhorn," *Lola said. 

*"As for the Orcs,"* Lola said with a glance at Callen. *"I'd hope that if they are still there I deal with as many of them as possible. If people hear tell of a seventeen year old heir to her House who decimated an Orc infestation they might think twice about crossing me." *

Lola will note down what she was told of the river and other landmarks.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 15, 2020)

Callen made a mental note of the information being passed but didn't see fit to speak as of now. As far as he could tell, this would be a very interesting opportunity for him personally. He does give Lola a nod in response to her glance, but inwardly scoffs at the notion. Taking down orcs? Maybe for that fancy drow or that honorable human swordsman, but that didn't seem like his sort of party. Still, cutting in on some of the _credit_ might build his legend and maybe offer a way out from under the thumb of his benefactors...

The somber tiefling gave a single nod in agreement with Lola before folding his arms over his chest.


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 15, 2020)

"I will, make sure your outfitted with horses, and Kanta will contact you periodically to check on your progress. Kanta will show you out. Be careful out there," Lord Roaringhorn leaves the room and leaves you with Kanta see you out.

"Garallel got you again huh? Be careful out there. How many horses are you going to need?"

Without too much hassle a horse is prepared for each member of the party, complete with a riding saddle for each. You've already paid the fair the the carriage though, so you can either take it the rest of the way to Red Larch or leave it. Either way you arrive in Red Larch three days later. Included bellow is a map of the Valley region complete with marked landmarks that  you can either know about or can learn about easily enough form locals in the area.



You arrive at Red Larch Near Dusk after 5 full days of travel. Some other DM was kind enough to make a handout that clearly labels what most of the places in Red Larch are.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 16, 2020)

Depending on the price, Lola will try and set herself up at the Singing Sword. If she has time she will also make her way to Haeleeya's under the guise to use the services and possibly buy a dress, but she will also pry a bit about the places from the vision and the area around the Somber Hills. 

*Persuasion: *
1d20 (3) + 5 = 8

*"I have a few things I would like to inquire about..." *


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 16, 2020)

The travel on horseback was less comfortable for Zyn, but he might need the extra mobility the horse offered so he opted for that.  Upon arriving in the town he found a spot to tie up his horse and got a feel for the area on foot.  Finding a wayward individual wasn't that unusual of a job for him, though the environment was certainly different than he was used to.  He'd start by getting a feel for the area, and see where things go from there.

((Zyn's background says he has an "Ear to the Ground (a contact in any city you visit)" does that qualify here?  If so he'll visit that individual and see if they can fill him in on recent activity in the area, especially anything to do with the cult he's particularly interested in or the individual he's looking for.  If they have any general bounties he'll take note of those as well.  Otherwise he'll ask around, probably at the bording house or inn))


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 16, 2020)

Rowan enjoyed that part of the trip. He was was not really used to carriages, as his simple life as a mercenary and then a guard did not allow for that kind of luxury. Nor it ever required it, even if he could maybe afford a cheap one. At most, he would escort some noble from Baldur's Gate, but he would either be walking by their side or hiding his own horse.

He did not know if his horse already had a name, so he realized he should probably name it himself. He called it "Comet", after a distinct white spot he had on his forehead.

As they entered the town, Rowan realized he had to decide where to go now. The cult he was looking for was somewhere near Somber Hills, but Rowan did not know the exact location. He remembered the priestess was saying something about a church, so he decided to ask if she knew something.

"Lady Garalel, that All-Faith shrine you were talking about, do you know what are we expecting to meet there? That wouldn't happen to have something to do with the Circle of the Scarlet Moon, would it?"


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 16, 2020)

The Swinging Sword holds two types of accomidations that offer. For a small frontier town the rooms are quite nice. The furniture is well made, the beds comfortable, and the rooms even come with a free breakfast in the morning. The nicer rooms contain additional creature comfort furniture like writing desk and chair that can be closed and locked, comfortable lounge chairs, and a comfortable king-sized bed. Such a room costs 8 silver pieces per night, and there are half dozen such rooms along the 2nd the floor.

The third floor has more spartan arrangesments with furniture dominated by 3 comfortable Bunk Beds that allows them to sleep 6 to a room. The beds are well made and comfortable and still comes with the morning breakfast which makes them popular with caravans passing threw town. A stay in one of those rooms 1 sp per bunk, or 5 sp rent out the whole room.

If your looking for a cheaper place to sleep than that your best bet would be to check out the Bunkhouse down the road, and the rooms are tiny have thin walls, and the beds are more like straw matts on the floor, but its warm enough to keep you from freezing to death in the winter and room there runs about 7 copper pieces.

A attached to the door rings as Lola enters Haeleeya's. When arrives at Haeleeya's she finds that while there are are a few high quality dresses most of what is found here on display are bolts of fabric used to make dresses. From what's on display the quality of craftsmanship on display seems quite high which is promising. The Bathhouse seems to be the more steady stream of business as even from the lobby she can hear some gossip coming from the ladies in town coming from the back. When Lola mentions wanting to purchase a dress, Haeleeya offers to bring Lola back to the fitting room to take her measurements. 

*The fitting room is close enough to the baths that Lola can easily make out what the women are gossiping about. Apparently a young girl named Pell Mhandyvvvel saw a ghost at a nearby tomb that belonged to some forgotten adventurer. While on the subject someone mentions seeing a Goblin up in the area, and other ladies are talking about treasure that's supposedly entombed there as well.*

------------------

Meanwhile Zyn's search brings him to Helm at Highsun, which as a ramshackle 2 story inn that seems a bit roudy. He eventually comes across a halfling man Stannar Thristlhair who looks like he's seen some things. Stannar works as a carpenter at Wealver's Wagonworks. *His information can be your's for a price. He wants 10 gold pieces to tell you what he knows.*

------------------

"Lets see who'se there!" Garallel says as her and Rowan take off for the All Faith's Shrine.

The Shrine currently attended to by two caretakers here who greet you as you walk in. One of them is a  named Imdarr who openly displays a symbol of the Order of the Guantlet. The other is a  named Lymmura.

Garallel takes a few momments to explain why she has come to Red Larch, about the visions she received from Tymora and that how she needs to also attend to the shrine for now. Lymmura offers to share her room with Garallel and Imdarr seems to what Garallel says serious. After hearing the story he turns to Rowan to tell him, "I appreciate the way you carry yourself, you look dependable, and Red Larch has been experiencing some troubles as of late. So perhaps the Goddess did choose you to come help solve Red Larch's Problems. The Town doesn't have a proper jail, but the husband of the Town Butcher is the Constable, and I feel like you could be help to him. You can probably find him at the Butcher's shop right now."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 16, 2020)

While the noble in her would love to take the more lavish of the two room types, she opts for the first kind both to save money and because she doesn't plan on being in her room very much in the first place. 

Upon venturing to the bathhouse, she takes in what she can from the gossip in the other room, all the while speaking when a lull in the conversation she is trying to overhear presents itself. 

*"So, it looks like I will be traveling some for a while and I might be away from the city for some days," *Lola explains. *"Would you have anything in a dark red or a black...cut so that I could ride a horse, of course?" *


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 16, 2020)

"I understand. I will go talk to him, maybe there is something I can do to help".

"By the way, I am looking for a group of druids called the Circle of the Scarlet Moon, who I heard can be found some place in the wilderness. I have heard rumors they are involved in strange activities and was asked to check them. Would you happen to know how I could find them?"


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 16, 2020)

I'll roll insight, just in case.

1d20 (15) + 3 = 18


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Nov 16, 2020)

strongarm85 said:


> Meanwhile Zyn's search brings him to Helm at Highsun, which as a ramshackle 2 story inn that seems a bit roudy. He eventually comes across a halfling man Stannar Thristlhair who looks like he's seen some things. Stannar works as a carpenter at Wealver's Wagonworks. *His information can be your's for a price. He wants 10 gold pieces to tell you what he knows.*


Zyn considered this turn for a moment.  It wasn't unreasonable to sell information, quite the opposite, but this was a steep price.  "My operations on the surface have left me short on coin at the moment," he said bluntly, keeping his eyes locked on the small man.  "I was hoping we could come to an alternate arrangement?  Any issues you might need _addressed_ while I am in the area?"

Persuasion (or whatever it's called in 5e, can't easily look up at work)
*Result: *1d20 (15) +0
*Total: *15


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 16, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> While the noble in her would love to take the more lavish of the two room types, she opts for the first kind both to save money and because she doesn't plan on being in her room very much in the first place.
> 
> Upon venturing to the bathhouse, she takes in what she can from the gossip in the other room, all the while speaking when a lull in the conversation she is trying to overhear presents itself.
> 
> *"So, it looks like I will be traveling some for a while and I might be away from the city for some days," *Lola explains. *"Would you have anything in a dark red or a black...cut so that I could ride a horse, of course?" *



"Absolutely." The dress maker pulls out a sketch book to draw of picture of what she has in mind. This way she can bounce ideas off you to get the perfect riding dress while also leaving room for optional embelishments. Depending on the final product you can either end up with set of "Travelers Clothes" or a set of "Fine Clothes". The price will depend on how embellished the final product ends up belished and the finished dress can either be done in a day or two, or week from now depending on the quality of work needing to complete it.



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> "I understand. I will go talk to him, maybe there is something I can do to help".
> 
> "By the way, I am looking for a group of druids called the Circle of the Scarlet Moon, who I heard can be found some place in the wilderness. I have heard rumors they are involved in strange activities and was asked to check them. Would you happen to know how I could find them?"



Imdarr frowns, "I haven't heard of them unfortunately. Perhaps the Constable knows more." Rowan gets the sense that he's being truthful.



WorkingMoogle said:


> Zyn considered this turn for a moment.  It wasn't unreasonable to sell information, quite the opposite, but this was a steep price.  "My operations on the surface have left me short on coin at the moment," he said bluntly, keeping his eyes locked on the small man.  "I was hoping we could come to an alternate arrangement?  Any issues you might need _addressed_ while I am in the area?"
> 
> Persuasion (or whatever it's called in 5e, can't easily look up at work)
> *Result: *1d20 (15) +0
> *Total: *15



"Na, I'll have to insist on the money unfortunately. Problem is what you'll do with information once I get it you. If things go well I'll have some nice coin in my pocket and be able to buy the something nice. If things go bad, I might get chased out of town, and 10 gold will help me get settled somewhere else until I ply my trade again. It's just business, but the offer stands. In the mean time I'm not going anywhere."


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 16, 2020)

Rowan nods. "I guess prophecies are not always precise, huh", he thinks.

He asks for directions on how to get to the Buthcher's Shop. After receiving them, he thanks all the proests for their help and promises he will do his best to jelp keep the town peaceful.

He then leaves the temple, mounts Comet and goes to the Butcher's.


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 16, 2020)

The Butcher's is easy enough to find. There are four identicle stone buildings built in a row out from the road in a row. The first one has a picture of ham being carved by a cleaver with no words on it. Inside the place you'll find the butcher shop he'll find Jalessa the butcher working behind. There is also appears to be a man napping at a table near the front door who wakes up suddenly as Rowan walks in.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 16, 2020)

Callen tied up his unnamed horse after they arrived, stretching languidly as he plants his feet and yawns. He heads to one of the taverns to gamble on cards and try to make a bit of coin off the locals on card tricks and some casual betting. While making his way around he looks for any hidden messages left in *Thieves' Cant* that catch his eye.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 16, 2020)

strongarm85 said:


> "Absolutely." The dress maker pulls out a sketch book to draw of picture of what she has in mind. This way she can bounce ideas off you to get the perfect riding dress while also leaving room for optional embelishments. Depending on the final product you can either end up with set of "Travelers Clothes" or a set of "Fine Clothes". The price will depend on how embellished the final product ends up belished and the finished dress can either be done in a day or two, or week from now depending on the quality of work needing to complete it.


*"I'm looking for something more simplistic and durable than the normal fare, but I also don't want to be mistaken for a merchant or some such,"* Lola explains. 

*"This tomb of this unknown adventurer that the lady in there spoke of, do you know of it?"* asked Lola.


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 16, 2020)

Hidden Nin said:


> Callen tied up his unnamed horse after they arrived, stretching languidly as he plants his feet and yawns. He heads to one of the taverns to gamble on cards and try to make a bit of coin off the locals on card tricks and some casual betting. While making his way around he looks for any hidden messages left in *Thieves' Cant* that catch his eye.


Nothing in Thieve's cant catch's Callen's attention.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> *"I'm looking for something more simplistic and durable than the normal fare, but I also don't want to be mistaken for a merchant or some such,"* Lola explains.
> 
> *"This tomb of this unknown adventurer that the lady in there spoke of, do you know of it?"* asked Lola.



"Well if you go north about 5 miles up the road and then travel to the right about 2 miles you'll find the tomb on the side of the hill near a blackberry patch. If you cross Into Larch Trail you'll have gone too far and need to come back a couple of miles to find the tomb."


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 16, 2020)

Rowan looks around. The smell of raw meat is not great, but takes him back to some parties he took part in when he was a mercenary. The Flaming Fist knew how to eat, and they had funds to afford it. Eating red meat regularly was something that weighted on his funds now, though.

- Excuse me. - he said, adressing both the people in the room. - I am looking for the constable. Priest Imdarr from the shrine said he was in need of assistance.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 16, 2020)

Rolling for Persuasion:

1d20 (19) + 5 = 24


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 16, 2020)

The tiefling glances at a particular door, glances over his shoulder, then slides it open to slip inside.


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 17, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Rowan looks around. The smell of raw meat is not great, but takes him back to some parties he took part in when he was a mercenary. The Flaming Fist knew how to eat, and they had funds to afford it. Eating red meat regularly was something that weighted on his funds now, though.
> 
> - Excuse me. - he said, adressing both the people in the room. - I am looking for the constable. Priest Imdarr from the shrine said he was in need of assistance.



The middle aged man sitting on the chair gets up and you looks at Rowan. He has a big handle bard mustache that goes down his chin. "I'm the constable. "*The name is Harbruk. There is a bit of trouble around town lately you could help with. Someone told me today they saw some strangers cut down a tree and block the road. Even if I brought all my four of my deputies with me, it sounds like it'd would be 4 on 5, and our guys aren't exactly well outfitted. I can try to send word to the nearest town for help, but it'll take a week for them to get here if they send anybody at all. Now there are a few places they could hide at down there. They put a tree down in the middle of the road about 4 miles. Theres is a few places they could hide out while a caravan tries to go around the tree where they could respond in time, but there 20 foot cave just big enough park a wagon in with a thicket grown up around it about 200 yards east of there. I think that's where they're hiding if you can gather a few people together to check it out. They haven't had an opportunity to attack anyone yet, but what they're planning seems pretty obvious.*"


Hidden Nin said:


> The tiefling glances at a particular door, glances over his shoulder, then slides it open to slip inside.


The smell of freshly baked goods hits Calen's nose. There are lots of loaves of bread and rolls everywhere. The ones on the top shelf look like they have some kind of locally sourced and grown cheese melted on top of them. The Baker looks up as the tiefling enters, he's a man about 5'10" thin, but full of energy, "He takes one look at Calen and says, "*You look like a family man**.*"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 17, 2020)

The trickster grins faintly to himself, glancing over his shoulder and closing the door behind him. "Aye, you could say that, though I recently lost some family members," he explains. "I've been looking to see if I could right those wrongs and collect my...inheritance from the responsible parties," he continues, taking a deep whiff of the bakery's scents before relaxing against the counter. "Any chance you might know something about a...Miraj Vizaan? Perhaps a muddy fellow hiding out in the Desserin Valley?"


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 17, 2020)

- I understand - said Rowan. - I will check those outlaws out.

- By the way, I am looking for a group called the Circle of the Scarlet Moon, which is a cult that apparently meets somewhere in the wilderness around here. Would you happen to know where I can find them?


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 17, 2020)

Hidden Nin said:


> The trickster grins faintly to himself, glancing over his shoulder and closing the door behind him. "Aye, you could say that, though I recently lost some family members," he explains. "I've been looking to see if I could right those wrongs and collect my...inheritance from the responsible parties," he continues, taking a deep whiff of the bakery's scents before relaxing against the counter. "Any chance you might know something about a...Miraj Vizaan? Perhaps a muddy fellow hiding out in the Desserin Valley?"


"*I've heard about your family. He disappeared hills somewhere after passing threw town. I don't know much more beyond that. No in regards to treasure, that I might be able to help with. Talk of the town lately is a little girl picking berries near an old tomb saw a ghost and ran into town. Now I haven't seen any ghost around there, but I have seen a goblin, so my best guess is that goblins might have created a "haunt", so it's probably a lot less interesting than that. What is interesting is that it's the tomb of a dead adventurer that was part of group called the "Silver Horn". The other thing I heard is that there is treasure there, and it'd be a real shame to let goblins have it.*"



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> - I understand - said Rowan. - I will check those outlaws out.
> 
> - By the way, I am looking for a group called the Circle of the Scarlet Moon, which is a cult that apparently meets somewhere in the wilderness around here. Would you happen to know where I can find them?


"*I've heard about them, but I'm not sure about where they are or what they're up to. A Hunter could probably tell you more about where they're at.*"


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 17, 2020)

Rowan left the butcher shot with a lot in his head. This quest wasn't turning out to be as straightforward as he had expected. He was used to a life of simply following orders and hitting whatever target his superiors told him to. Now he had to think of what to do.

He didn't exactly dislike this, though. A whole world seemed to be opening to him now. A world with less security, but which brimming with possibilities. This made him remember Liri again. It was thanks to her that he had learned of the existance this world. He only wished she could be here to share it with him.

So nobody had a good idea of where to find those druids. "It doesn't feel like they want to be found, huh" - He thought. A Hunter might know it, but where the hell would he find a one? He had to find a clue to the Circle's location before venturing out to the wilderness, though. If he just roamed with no direction, he risked being found by them first.

There was also the quest that had just been given to him. Now this one was going to be tricky. Rowan was not afraid of some bandits, but five... that could be harsh. They could probably beat him if they surrounded him, and Rowan was far from a stealthy person so it would be easy for him to fall into a trap. He needed back-up. But he did not have any money to hire other people, and his companions were now gone.

Also, it didn't seem to Rowan that he had anything to gain from this job. But Garalel had asked him to aid those people. And she had helped him by providing with a group to travel with and directions to this place. He felt like it was his duty to repay her for it. And honestly? He wanted to help those people. He was starting to realize how privileged it was to live in a city as fortified as Baldur's Gate or Waterdeep, while Red Larch didn't even have the manpower to defend itself from a few bandits. "This is wrong", he thought. And he wanted to do something about that.

The time flew by as he thought, and finally, he arrived at his next destination: Helm at Highsun. Rowan needed a place to crash for the night, and with any luck, maybe he would find someone who might want to join him in raiding the bandits' hideout next day.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 17, 2020)

"Hmmm," he murmurs, nodding absently. After looking around the shop a bit, he leans in closer as his voice inches lower. "In the interest of giving useful information back, I've heard a few things myself." He pulls out a scrap of parchment, writes it down, then slides it to the man. "Might be of interest to the family. Thanks for the heads up. Happy hunting." With that the tiefling heads out of the bakery to be on his way, back to the inn.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 17, 2020)

strongarm85 said:


> "Na, I'll have to insist on the money unfortunately. Problem is what you'll do with information once I get it you. If things go well I'll have some nice coin in my pocket and be able to buy the something nice. If things go bad, I might get chased out of town, and 10 gold will help me get settled somewhere else until I ply my trade again. It's just business, but the offer stands. In the mean time I'm not going anywhere."


Zyn presses his lips together in a clearly less than pleased expression as he takes a moment to consider his options.  Without knowing what the halfling knows it would be difficult to make a fair appraisal of the worth of his words.  He couldn't fault the little man for holding out, at the moment he held the power.

The drow didn't expect that his boss would take failure lightly, that simply wasn't the way things were done.  Certainly not if he gave up so quickly.  Some of his skills might serve him in _locating_ money in the town but as one of a few newcomers he would surely face scrutiny for that, which at best would slow him down and risk failure.

_Finding_ money on one of the traveling companions he had might work better, though the risk was much higher there as well.  And if things came to a conflict he doubted the town would side with the visiting drow.

Worst he could sell the horse that was provided to him but giving up speed and mobility might be an expensive trade if things became dangerous.

"I see," he finally said.  "I will consider your terms, it might be that we do business later."  With little other preamble he rose to leave.  He would find a quiet corner of the common room to consider his options, perhaps something else would occur to him.


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 18, 2020)

If nobody else has anything they'd like to accomplish tonight, our story will resume in the following morning.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 18, 2020)

strongarm85 said:


> Nothing in Thieve's cant catch's Callen's attention.
> 
> "Well if you go north about 5 miles up the road and then travel to the right about 2 miles you'll find the tomb on the side of the hill near a blackberry patch. If you cross Into Larch Trail you'll have gone too far and need to come back a couple of miles to find the tomb."


Just to move things along, she'll ask to take the black dress, explorer's clothes. And then I will return to my room at the Shining Sword.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 18, 2020)

strongarm85 said:


> If nobody else has anything they'd like to accomplish tonight, our story will resume in the following morning.



Depends, do I see Callen and Zyn? Maybe Clyde too?

I figure the next step is talking so we can form party. Can be done in the night or in the morning either way, though.

EDIT: Okay HN told me Callen is there too so imma just talk to him


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 18, 2020)

Rowan enters the inn and goes to the counter to request a room. As he is receiving the key to his room, he notices that Tiefling standing near a wall.

He then waves to Callen as he approaches him.

"Hello, Callen. Nice to see you again. Has this trip been fruitful to you so far?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 18, 2020)

The reputable Madman looks up from his card gaming, surveying Rowan thoughtfully. He hoped this wouldn't turn into an interrogation but then -- he likely had some recourse even if it did.

"Fruitful enough," he settles on, shuffling his cards at a rapid staccato. "Yourself?"


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 18, 2020)

- Not as much as I'd hoped. I've been given a job to defeat a few bandits who are raiding caravans near the town entrance. They are hidden in a cave near town. But I'm afraid I am a little understaffed. There are five of them to fight, and I'm only one.

- I was hoping to find someone who would be interested in joining me. There may be a reward, but unfortunately I'm not sure if it will be big. Either way, this is a request from Garalel so I want to repay her for all her help.

"This is probably not going to work" - Rowan thought - "I know this guy's type, they will only do anything if there is a promise of a lot of gold, and I doubt that poor constable has any to give. Well, worth the try".


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 18, 2020)

Callen hears him out thoughtfully, drumming his fingers on the table ahead of him. He stares at the paladin inscrutably for a while before finally:

"I will join you."


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 18, 2020)

The response was so unexpected Rowan couldn't help but show the surprise on his face. He quickly tried to regain his composure, but he was afraid the tiefling had likely noticed it. Oh, well.

- Thank you very much. Now... I would like to find at least one more person, just to ensure our success.

Rowan looked around the room for a minute.

He almost missed it, but at the darkest corner of the inn's lobby, there was Zyn, observing them both.

The paladin asked Callen to excuse him for a moment and went where the drow was. He then told him the same story he had told the tiefling, and asked if he wanted to join them in the next morning.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 18, 2020)

Zyn nodded for the human to join him, he wasn't a patron at the inn so who was he to tell people where they could or could not sit?  The drow listened keenly as the holy man explained his mission.  He was only conceptually aware of the concept of 'bandits' such things didn't exist in Menzoberranzan but he could at least conceptually understand the idea of outcasts preying upon society, even a society as remote as this.

After a moment he nod, "I have done _similar_ tasks in the past and as it turns out I am in need of some coin, I would be willing to lend assistance here for the right terms. What price is commissioned for their recovery? Is there a preference for living?" The latter didn't especially bother him, but it was good to know up front what was expected. If they were planning torture to extract information, or merely to satisfy sadism, that was good to know before getting involved.


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 18, 2020)

Rowan would recall that the town doesn't have a jail that it could hold captured bandits in, and that the constable did not specify what should be done with the Bandits.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 18, 2020)

This was complicated. The drow was honest about what he wanted and Rowan was not able to offer it. Between Zyn, who made it clear he wouldn't do things for free and Callen, who hid his intentions, Rowan was not sure which one he preferred.

- I was not specified on what we should do with the bandits. I do know this city has no place they can be kept. I would rather not slaughter them, though. And definitely not torture them. I was hoping we could scare them to leave this town, at least.

- As for the payment...

There was a possibility hanging in Rowan's mind for a while. They could take the bandit's loot, which would potentially be plenty, considering the kind of targets they stole from. But Rowan _hated_ that idea. He did not approve to taking stolen goods as payment, and would rather have that returned to their rightful owners.

But what owners? Most of those people could be long gone, so finding them would be impossible. He would have to donate the loot to the city itself. But he was already doing the town a huge favor by preventing future robberies, wasn't he? That was the best possible outcome for Red Larch, better than not doing anything, or going with only Callen and risking failing he quest.

For a moment, Rowan wished he had the strength to solve things without having to make choices like that. But he didn't, and the correct answer was obvious.

- ... those criminals are likely to have stolen goods. We will share whatever we can take from them.

"I'm sorry, Torm" - he thought.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 18, 2020)

Zyn gritted his teeth slightly then nodded.  "That seems like an arrangement I can work with."  It wasn't ideal, he thought to himself, but it should at least be a workable arrangement.  The paladin's sense of propriety seemed odd to the drow but at least he had the sense to understand this may well go in such a direction that it would require decisive action.

"I can meet you here in the morning," he adds, with different reservations.  The humans need to work when the accursed sun was out was not something he was likely to get used to anytime soon.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 19, 2020)

After making her purchase of the dress (which she will have to wait for it seems) Lola makes her way to the only place that she could assume that the others would have met up in by default, the inn. She makes her way through the town and into the cheaper of the two Inns to find the others gathered up and talking. 

*"My apologies for the extended absence,"* Lola says.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 19, 2020)

"Lady Bellevue," Callen greets in his deep voice. "We were just discussing our plan to crush a group of bandits outside the town," he explains. "How did your chores find you...?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 19, 2020)

*"I suppose gaining the favor of those in this town could be of an advantage to us,"* Lola said. *"I went to see a woman about a dress and stumbled upon a rumor about about an old tomb of an unknown adventurer that someone saw a ghost near."
*


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 19, 2020)

"It is no ghost...simply the clever work of goblins," Callen explains. "I'm going to clear it out myself, after we're done with these bandits," he continues, turning his attention to Rowan. "It's said the tomb belongs to a deceased member of the Silver Horn. In exchange for my help in keeping the town safe, I would have you stand with me in clearing this tomb to claim it for ourselves. Surely there will be enough of a reward for the lot of us."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 19, 2020)

Lola's expression sinks into disappointment.* "I was actually hoping that it was a real ghost, I've heard tell of them but never actually had the chance to interact with one--"* Lola paused. 

Surely she couldn't show her hand this easily, but maybe the ghost had word of her father--some way to contact him or some tidbit of advice for what she has to do.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 19, 2020)

Callen's thoughtful for a moment before leaning back in his seat.

"I'm sure you'll arrive at the opportunity during your arcane career," he assures her mildly, then looks to Rowan and Zyn. "So the bandits, then the goblins, right? Are we united in this? With the halfling and priestess we'd be half a dozen strong."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 19, 2020)

Lola finds herself a seat. *"There is still perhaps hope. So, are these goblins associated with the bandits or are they a separate issue?" *asked Lola. 

*"I've never seen a Goblin up close in the flesh. Occasionally, I have caught a glimpse of them caged and paraded through town or as one of the illustrations in a book--foul little creatures,"* Lola let out a full body shiver as she spoke.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 19, 2020)

"Separate issue if I had to guess, but anything's possible I suppose?" He shrugs. "It doesn't sound like these goblins are affecting the town at all beyond spooking little girls away from this tomb they've taken over."


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 19, 2020)

- I haven't heard anything of goblins or ghosts, so I suppose they are separate issues. Though this week has had too many coincidences for me to be so sure.

- No problem, I can help with those goblins after we defeat the bandits. And we can repeat the same arrangement with the loot.


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 20, 2020)

With that the night concludes and everyone awakens in the morning fresh, some with a fresh meal to eat for breakfast, others with whatever they can scrounge up after waking up from the straw matts on the floor in the bunk house. When everyone is prepared there are a couple of tasks to do in the morning that everyone can take on as they see fit.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 20, 2020)

After eating some of his daily rations, Rowan and his horse arrive at the town's entrance, where he arranged to meet the rest of his party. He looks around and notices he was the first to arrive.

"I hope they don't change their minds".


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 20, 2020)

It's relatively obvious to Rowan that Callen has not in fact changed his mind considering the close proximity of their temporary living and eating arrangements and mutual reliance on horses. The 'Mad' tiefling arrives shortly afterward.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 20, 2020)

Zyn approached on horseback a moment later.  His appearance mildly disheveled from the rough night, but otherwise fit for the day's activity.  He had given brief consideration to heading out while it was still dark and scouting the bandits.  He was confident no human would catch sight of him at night, and if it came to a fight he'd have had a fair advantage on them, but he didn't know what else might be lurking in the wilderness and there were creatures he wouldn't want to face alone.

He gave a wordless nod to the others and waited for the mage to arrive.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 20, 2020)

Lola arrives on horseback wearing a steepled hat and a beige cloak draped over her shoulders with a hood bunched up in the back. She seems a little less stable on her horse than she should be, though she is trying very hard to appear to be as in control as she can. Her hands are gripped tight down in the beast's fur, making it obviously uncomfortable too. 

She rides up to the edge of the gathered group and adjusts her hat with a gloved hand before letting out an uncharacteristically chipper. *"Salutations." 

"I'm not one hundred percent clear how far we're going today, but it looks like I was right to bring my horse." *She rubbed the side of the thing's head. *"I haven't named him yet, but I'm sure it'll come to me before long--so are we ready?" *


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 20, 2020)

Both Destinations are close the same distance away. The Tomb is about 5 miles north of town, and the place where the Bandits set up their ambush is about 4 miles South.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 20, 2020)

- So... which jobs do you wish to do first, gentlemen... and lady?

Rowan looked at the others, one by one.

- I would personally rather defeat the criminals first, lest they steal more while we are busy with the tomb.

Not a likely possibility, considering the short difference in time and the fact bandits might prefer to attack at night instead. But Rowan would rather minimize damage whenever he could.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 20, 2020)

"The humans are likely to be slightly more of a threat," Zyn says in his best try-not-to-offend-the-humans-he's-with tone.  "I would prefer addressing them first."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 20, 2020)

Callen nods solemnly to Lola as she joins them, before looking to Rowan for a long moment. He studies the other man, lifts his chin, and then says. 

"The bandits." A beat. "I have spoken."


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 20, 2020)

The ride out of town goes quickly enough without incident. About 4 miles South of town they come across a tree felled in middle of the road. From the the sheer number of waisted strikes it was likely not felled by a competent lumberjack. The camp should be somewhere nearby. 

While the light of the morning is bright there is an abundance of shade provided by trees prevents the sunlight from penetrating the canopy completely.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 21, 2020)

Zyn smoothly dismounts from the horse and slides his large shield gracefully from his back.  "I would suggest we move forward more cautiously from here.  I can move ahead as point, if I can scout them successfully we can plan the approach, otherwise if they come to us I will hopefully be in a position to flank."

He gestures to his horse and addresses Lola, "I assume you would prefer to stick to the back?  Would you mind if I secure my horse to yours?"

(Perception: *Result*: 1d20 (*20*) + 3 *Total*: 23, his passive is 13)
(Stealth: *Result*: 1d20 (7) + 5 *Total*: 12)

((Zyn won't leave until the others discuss/accept his plan, but the rolls are there if needed))


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 21, 2020)

Callen looks around for anywhere he might be able to tether his own horse, like unfelled trees. "I can join you, so you do not walk alone. I have no issue peering into the darkest of depths..."

Stretching, he gets out his shortbow and prepares to follow the bounty hunter's lead.

*#Callen Stealth*: 1d20 (6) + 5 *Total*: 11
Passive Perception 11


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 21, 2020)

Rowan nodded:

- You two please go ahead and scout. I'm afraid I am too conspicuous to find them before they find me. But once they do, I will charge and try to fight as many as I can.

He looked back to the girl.

- Lady Bellevue, please stay behind me. Your magic will be better used if you are not being attacked yourself.

Perception: 1d20 (6) + 2 = 8


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 21, 2020)

My passive is 12, though. Dunno how that works.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 21, 2020)

*"I won't get attacked first if I don't get seen," *Lola whispers. *"I spent years sneaking around a huge manor house avoiding the best servants and teachers that money could buy, I'm sure I can hide from some riff-raff and if that fails..."* she stuck her bottom lip out like she was pouting and made her eyes go droopy and large.

*"There's always *_*da widdle wost gurl woutine.**"*_

*Stealth:*
1d20 (14) + 2 = 16

*Perception: *
1d20 (16) + 2 = 18

Lola will advance to the point where she is behind Callen and Zyn, but a little ahead of Rowan, she wants to be sure that no one comes in behind them and gets her from behind, but she also doesn't want to be anywhere near the front. She keeps her wand at the ready as she moves, her thumb and forefinger steadying its tip.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 21, 2020)

Also activating Divine Sense


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 21, 2020)

Rowan's devine sense does not detect any Celestials, Fiends, or Undead within 60 feet of him.

Lola, Zyn, and Callen, who decided to sneak up come up to the bandit encampment without being noticed.

In a brush-choked dell a short distance form Cairn road is a makeshift camp at the entrance of a cave. Four surly humans appear to be sharpening their blades around a campfire. Nearby is a Wagon with a cage on top. Inside the Cage is a black bear that is pawing at the Bars of the cage.

Zyn, with your perception check you notice that the lock to the cage appears to be broken and that the Bandits have haphazzardly closed the cage door by hammering in an Iron Piton in the cage in a small gap between the bars. If something where to hit the piton or lightly pull on it from your side, or if something inside the cage pushed hard enough against the gate on the cage would fly open.

Callen, with your Passive Investigation, you notice that there are no signs of the bandits having any horses. That bear doesn't look tame, so they probably pulled the wagon here by hand.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 21, 2020)

Zyn glances at his companions to make sure they look ready then draws his rapier with a meaningful look in his eyes.  Once everyone seems in position he'll dart forward to attack.  If possible he'll hit the bandits so that they'll have to go by him if they try to go to the cage, but still allowing a straight shot for the bear to get revenge if it decides to break out on it's own.

Initiative: *Result*: 1d20 (10) + 3 *Total*: 13

Attack: *Result*: 1d20 (18) + 5 *Total*: 23

Damage: *Result*: 1d8 (7) + 3 *Total*: 10


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 21, 2020)

"A... bear."

Rowan flinched for a second. Not something he was expecting to face. Thankfully, there was a cage, but you are never too safe around a bear.

"Did they raid a menagerie, or something?" - he thought. But there was not much time to ponder. - "We need to beat the bandits fast. And... I cannot allow that beast to get close to them." - he glanced at his allies.

Rowan was too far from the bandits to attack them by surprise. So he looked to the nearest one and prepared to dash to him, shouting and brandishing his sword and shield. That would make for a good distraction, at least.

*Initiative: 1d20 (12) - 1 = 11*


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 21, 2020)

*Lola Initiative:*
1d20 (11) + 2 = 13

Lola makes a small circular motion with her wand over the palm before bringing the arcane focus up and aiming it at the fire in the center of the camp. She speaks in a voice that's almost a whisper, but it somehow seems to echo through the small forest. 

Lola casts sleep centered on the fire in the middle of the camp.
5d8 (2, 2, 3, 1, 1) = 9


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 21, 2020)

Callen knocks an arrow and draws a bead on the bandit Rowan begins distracting, pinching an eye shut before loosing his arrow at the brigand's blindspot. 

*#initiative*: 1d20 (4) + 3 *Total*: 7
*#attack*: 1d20 (9) + 5 *Total*: 14
*Damage Result*: 2d6 (*1*, 4) + 3 *Total*: 8


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 21, 2020)

Bandit 1: 21
Bandit 3: 21
Bandit 4: 19
Bear: 16
Zyn: 13
Lola: 13
Rowan: 11
Bandit 2: 9
Callen: 7

Round 1:

The Bandits are too surprised to act right away. They are fanned out in the camp and sitting down. (Bandit 1 is furthest from the wagon and bandit 4 is closest to it).

The Bear on the other hand is not and uses the outbreak cause by the sudden commotion to slam it's body against the cage door to try and open it to no avail.

Zyn closes the distance strikes the Bandit 4 in the shoulder with his Rapier, the wound he inflicts is not fatal but is deep. The blade is with drawn with blood shaking free as it's pulled out.

As he does so Lola unleashes her spell, Bandit 4 looses consciousness while Zyn is pulling out his rapier out and falls asleep.

Rowan at this point rushes out from his position further behind and closes with the bandits and takes a position near Bandit 2. Bandits 1 and 2 would need to directly pass Rowan from there to get  to Lola or Callen in one turn from  where they started out.

Callen takes a shot at Bandit 1 on the edge where, since he's hidden he gets his sneak and attack. The Arrow finds it's mark hits home impacting the Bandit's abdomen.

Beginning of Round 2:

Bandit 1 has taken a serious wound doesn't want to die today so he start running. He doesn't have anyone immediately next to him so spends his action Dashing away and 60 feet in the direction away from the road, and where the party was approaching from.

Bandit 3 does the same thing and joins him in his escape, dashing 60 feet away.

Bandit 4 is snores at Zyn's feet.

The Black Bear attempts to escape it's cage again and slams it's body against the cage hard. It manages to free itself this time. It roars as it busts out of the cage and moves next to Zyn and rears back on his hind legs to look big and intimidating. It looks like it is about to try and attack Zyn as it ends it's turn.

Current Battlefield: Next up is Zyn followed by Lola. Bandits 1 and 3 are dashing away from the camp. Bandit 2 looks like he's ready to run for it too but his directly adjacent Rowan. Bandit 4 is asleep at Zyn's feet. The Bear is ready to start attacking Zyn but didn't have an action to do so this turn.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 21, 2020)

Zyn turns slightly to make sure his shield is positioned to deal with the new, massive threat on him.  He gives a brief thought to the idea of withdrawing and hoping the creature will be more inclined to deal with its previous captors but he didn't consider himself overly familiar with underdark animals, for all he knew this large beast was a sort of pet that just slept in the cage.

He'd have to hope the others were capable of dealing with the bandits, for now he would focus on this creature.  With a flourish he brought his rapier to bear on the large, unknown animal.

Attack: *Result*: 1d20 (*20*) + 5 *Total*: 25 (Crit!)
Damage: *Result*: 1d8 (*1*) + 3 *Total*: 4
Extra Crit Die: *Result*: 1d8 (6) *Total*: 6


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 22, 2020)

Lola really doesn't want to hurt the bear or see it hurt, she moves in slightly to make sure her next cast works. This time she moves the wand with a renewed vigor, whispering the incantation quickly to try and bring the bear down. 

*Sleep (Again):*
Result: 5d8 (8, 4, 6, 8, 5)
*Total: 31

"Leave the animal, it's innocent in all this. Go after those ruffians!" *


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 22, 2020)

Zyn's slash wounds the beast and Lola's sleep spell causes both the Bear and Bandit to fall asleep and topple over.

At this point the fight is almost effectively over the two fleeing Bandits are 90 feet away from Callen which puts them in his long range, which would give him disadvantage on any attacks against him and they don't appear to be slowing down.

The party is left with a sleeping bear and 2 sleeping bandits (one of which is badly wounded), so they have time to figure out what they want to do.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 22, 2020)

Callen lowers his bow and squints at the retreating bandits, shaking his head. He looks to the sleeping bear and bandits, his brow furrowing.

"So...what now?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 22, 2020)

*"We don't have much time to do whatever it is. Um, grab the sleeping bandits tie them up. We need to be out of here in a minute,"* Lola says. *"The bear will wake up angry and rightfully so."*

Lola rolled a 9 on her perception check, she will stagger through the camp quickly, her wand at the ready as she uses mage hand to move things aside and search the camp for anything that might be of use.


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 22, 2020)

Most of the Bandit's loot appears to be in the cave behind the wagon. There seems to be an odd pile of coin purses, as well food and expensive looking wine. It looks like they bandits slaughtered what was probably a fine farm raised Boar and cut it up cooked a bunch of it. From the looks of things they probably started eating on yesterday but there there is plenty left eat. There is also a stack of "Various Weapons" (that can be picked out from the player's handbook if anyone is interested).

The Iron piton used to hold the cage shut is on the ground near the wagon.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 22, 2020)

"Load everything onto the wagon, if the bandits can move it we can manage to get it back to the horses," Zyn says curtly as he goes to work tying up the bandits.  If possible he'll tie the arms of each bandit with one side of his rope (he has 50'), looped so that they're also attached to the wagon.  He'll load the sleeping bodies into the wagon but eventually he'll want the bandits to be able to walk so it's easier to keep an eye on them.

Once that's done he'll assist with loading loot and moving the wagons away from the (hopefully still) sleeping bear.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 22, 2020)

*"I have an idea." *

Lola uses several casting of mage hand to move the sectioned ham. She tosses one near the bear's face and then the next in the direction the bandits ran, and then another in that same direction over and over in rapid succession. *"That might buy us time."* 

Then she goes to run for the horses. *"I'll get the horses." *


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 22, 2020)

Callen shrugs, stuffing his shortbow back into his quiver to assist with getting the wagon loaded up with everything first, but keeps an eye out for any sort of marks of affiliation on the bandits in particular while they go about their business, especially to some of the Factions active in the area.


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 22, 2020)

Assuming Rowan helps, you have enough time to grab everything valuable and get it in the back of the wagon and push the wagon about 15 feet before the bear wakes up. When it does it grabs the ham left by it bolts away from the party. At that point the two captured bandits also wake up.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 22, 2020)

Lola opts to ride in the wagon with the bandits, she keeps her wand aimed at the pair of them.

*"Oh good, you're awake. If you try to escape I'm going to set you on fire and it's already warm enough out here, so let's just sit still," *Lola explains to them.

*Intimidate:*
1d20 (13) + 3 = 16 (or 17, depending on what happens)


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 22, 2020)

Rowan looks back to bandits.

"So... ambushing caravans. It seemed like a good idea because the city didn't have enough guards, right?

Well, tough luck for you. They hired us. 

Now... before we decide what we are going to do with you two, I have a couple questions:

- How did you get that bear?

- Where did your friends run to?

- And... would you know anything about the Circle of the Red Moon?"

As he asks the questions, Rowan unsheathes part of his blade, making sure they can see it.

Intimidation: 1d20 (8) + 5 = 13


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 22, 2020)

The captured Bandits look pretty scared, the wounded one spoke up first, "We don't know where they ran off to honest! We're just trying to rob people the rich people on the road because we're poor! We didn't plan on where to run off if we needed to run!"

The other one speaks up, "We caught the bear in the woods and stuck him in the cage. You know thought we'd bring him out for a shock and awe tactic. We walk out with a wagon with a bear in it and tell people, 'look, if you don't give us your money, we'll let this bear out!'"

The first one speaks up again, "Isn't the moon a circle? Is it red now?'

If you take time going threw all the loot that the Bandits had managed to accumulate: 99 Copper Pieces, 74 Silver Pieces, and 13 gold pieces across all the various coin purses. They also have five bottles of fine elvish wine worth about 10 gold per bottle, those who can read Elvish script can tell that the wine was bottled by the Elves in the High Forest. There is also a letter addressed to a lord in Waterdeep still in the wagon that mentions gifting a the lord a prize boar and several bottles of wine as a birthday gift. The Crate with the wine stored in it had places for 12 bottles, but there were only 5 left now.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 22, 2020)

Rowan lets out a sigh. He turns back.

- Doesn't sound like they got anything useful.

- So I suppose we gotta deliver those two to the constable. Meanwhile we need to also sell the wine, unless one of you wants to take a bottle for yourself. Someone also needs to sell the weapons, and the cage. And I think we are getting rid of this caravan too? It might be troublesome for us at the tomb, though it could help carry more loot.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 22, 2020)

Lola lets out a small, frustrated growl. *"You can't go around attacking people because they're bloody rich. You could have gotten yourselves or an innocent bear killed. You wasted valuable food and wine not intended for you and you could have gotten me or my companions hurt."*

At this point Lola takes off her hat and buries her face into it and screams. She drops the hat back into her lap to speak. *"I can't believe this utter carelessness and inconsideration for the things going on around you. The rich have their own problems. I'm sure the bears do to. And so do I."*

Lola glares at Rowan. *"If it's too much trouble at the tomb then we leave it at my inn--I don't want to take the chance that a bunch of uncouth Goblins eat my horse either." *

She turns back to the bandits.* "I may have some use for you. If you value not being burned to a crisp or having your hands cut off for thievery--I could talk with the Constable here and then pen a letter vouching for you and send you to Triboar with 5 gold a piece to keep an eye on the city and find work there. I have a feeling that we might need to stop there eventually and you could be my little eyes and ears. Gods know you're maybe too incompetent to do much besides repeat or describe what you hear and see." *


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 22, 2020)

Callen raises an eyebrow quizzically towards Lola. "Or," he says mildly, turning his attention to the bandits from atop the horse. "You could try to start a new life here, in this town. It may be humble, but it is honest work."


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 22, 2020)

Rowan analysed Lola and Callen for a moment. Then talked to the bandits himself.

- Well... I could request the constable to let you two go free, maybe after you do some work for the town to make up for it. Since we helped them, I think they will probably accept the deal.

He glanced a Lola, then back at the bandits.

- Though if you prefer Lady Belueve's job, it may work for the best too.

It was probably better not to step on Lola's toes, he thought.


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 23, 2020)

Both of these guys seem to care about the here and now quite a bit, so they immediately decide to take up Lola on her offer.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 23, 2020)

*"Lovely. I can't really break out a quill and parchment in the back of this rickety wagon, but one we get to town and speak to the constable then we're going to see what we can do. I'll be sure to include my the numerous threats that you can look forward to falling prey to should you cross me." *

She glanced back toward the front where the horses were. *"Do you lot think that bear will be fine?"*


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 23, 2020)

Rowan responds.

"I think it will. We didn't even have time to hurt it before you put everyone to sleep and ended the fight. And it seemed healthy enough to break that cage before".

"By the way, good job with the spell there. It prevented a lot of unnecessary bloodshed."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 23, 2020)

Zyn approaches the wounded bandit an gestures roughly at the injury.  "Our duel was interrupted," his voice is calm and flat no sense that he feels magical backup was somehow unfair.  "But I was clearly superior in our encounter.  And I loaded both of you into the cart, rather than leave you for the creature to wreck vengeance upon."  He wasn't exactly sure what this _bear_ creature was, but he could guess from the situation it likely had no love for the bandits.

"As blood payment for your lives, I wish to know everything you know about the 'Howling Hatred.'  Who are they, where to they make their lair?"

Charisma Check: *Result*: 1d20 (16) *Total*: 16
(He has neither persuasion nor intimidation so I guess interpret however you want, from his point of view it's more simple exchange than threat but the bandits might see it differently)

Insight: *Result*: 1d20 (19) + 3 *Total*: 22
(If needed/wanted)


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 23, 2020)

"I don't know anything about any kind of Howling Hatred. Maybe they go by another name?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 23, 2020)

Callen appears both unsurprised and unimpressed as he trots along on his horse, considering the two erstwhile thieves.

"Not to interrupt your contractual coercion by a teenage girl, but what are your names, the names of those others that ran from us, and where did you originally come from?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 24, 2020)

*"A magically gifted teenage girl of noble birth..." *Lola started looking to Callen, as she was speaking to him, but then she turned to the bandits. *"...who, I might remind you, could have done all manner of awful spells to leave you maimed and dead." *


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 25, 2020)

The wounded Bandit says, "I'm Darnell, and that's Redding. Abram and Rawlins are the ones who got away. We got caught up with a bunch of Pirates who made their way into the valley from the sea recently. We haven't met them, but we've heard about some pirates that have moved into the area recently and taken over one of the Haunted Keeps. My guess is Abram and Rawlins will try to find them fall in with them."


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 26, 2020)

Without too much trouble or other questions asked the party arrives in town.

In regards to the deal made with the bandits, the Constable is no position to argue with Lola's plan. While he clearly doesn't like her plan, he doesn't have the ability to hold the men in town and as long as they leave and don't cause further trouble for him he pretty much  has to go along with it. He does seem to have an interest in buying the cage from you though and is willing to pay 5 Gold pieces for on short notice.

If you seek to offload the wagon itself there are is not only one cartwright, but two in town that would be willing to purchase the wagon to pass it along. They each sell higher quality wagons for about 35 gold pieces each, while also offering repair services for wagons and selling the wagon would be more of a business arrangement and rely on some haggling to actually sell it.

The owner of the Singing Sword is willing to buy up the the wine you found for 50 Gold Pieces. Ironhead Arms' owner Feng Ironhead, is a Half-Orc retired Caravan Guard who retired after 30 years. He has a variety of arms and armor for sale, both new and used, and if you asked about the quality of an item gives honest and accurate answers, and he is willing to buy up the lot of weapon the bandits amassed for 50 gold.

With business settled for now there is still plenty of daylight left to check out the Tomb.


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 26, 2020)

Everyone arrives at the Tomb in the early afternoon where the sun is high and beating down. When you arrive you find a stone rectangular door in the side of the hill that is slightly ajar. It bears chisel marks on it that may have one been a name.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 26, 2020)

When it comes to the wine, Callen removes one of the labels to keep for himself, and holds onto the letter to the lord in Waterdeep as well. He's all for selling the cage, wagon, and weapons, having no immediate use for them himself. He rides in relative silence to the tomb, studying the doors upon arrival with a curious once over.

*#History*: 1d20 (15) + 4 *Total*: 19


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 26, 2020)

*For the haggling - 

Attempt on the wagon sale: *
1d20 (4) + 6 = *10

Attempt for the wine sales: *
1d20 (6) + 6 = *12*

After the sales are complete Lola divides the money up evenly first and then pays Darnell and Redding out of her part of it. She quickly, using the stationary available to her in the Singing Sword. writes a short letter for them.


*Spoiler*: _The Letter_ 




Salutations!

To whomever it may be that reads this in the city of Triboar: let it be known that the honorable Misters Darnell and Redding are working on behalf of the Noble House Bellevue and are under the direction of me, Barbaneth Bellevue, via the supervision of my capable daughter Lady Lola Bellevue. At a later date she will be traveling to your city to more directly manage Misters Darnell and Redding.

Rather by skill, than by force - signed
~_Barbaneth Bellevue _




*Forgery Roll (deception) for the letter: *
1d20 (19) + 6 = *25*

Lola seals this letter using the signet ring that bears her family's crest.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 26, 2020)

I made a roll for haggling too. It was aimed at the cage but since it had a fixed price, can I use it for the wagon?

Persuasion: 1d20 (16) + 5 = 21

Rowan: "I have this wagon here that is in mint condition, would you buy it for 28 gp?"


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 26, 2020)

strongarm85 said:


> Everyone arrives at the Tomb in the early afternoon where the sun is high and beating down. When you arrive you find a stone rectangular door in the side of the hill that is slightly ajar. It bears chisel marks on it that may have one been a name.



Rowan approaches the door and examines it.

Can I recognize any language from it? I speak Dwarvish, Halfling and Orc.

Also looking around to see if I can spot anything else.

Perception: 1d20 (15) + 2 = 17


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 26, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> *For the haggling -
> 
> Attempt on the wagon sale: *
> 1d20 (4) + 6 = *10
> ...


The wine sells pretty much at the 50 gold pieces of value. The owner of the establishment does not appear to be wanting to buy them for resale but for status.



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I made a roll for haggling too. It was aimed at the cage but since it had a fixed price, can I use it for the wagon?
> 
> Persuasion: 1d20 (16) + 5 = 21
> 
> Rowan: "I have this wagon here that is in mint condition, would you buy it for 28 gp?"



The owner of the ship seems fairly receptive to Rowan's offer but argues to buy the gold for 21 gold pieces instead, reasoning that 28 will probably what he manages to sell the wagon for as is, and that to sell it for 35 will require some work to fix it up. So 21 gives him enough proffit margin to make buying the wagon worth it.



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Rowan approaches the door and examines it.
> 
> Can I recognize any language from it? I speak Dwarvish, Halfling and Orc.
> 
> ...



The inside of the tomb is very dark and in the sunlight he'd have to open the door and look inside to really see better. Same would be true for Zyn who is very good at seeing in the dark normally due to his reaction to the sunlight.

The inscription is too faded to read, but was probably written in common reading the inscription on the door accurately would probably require something like making a rubbing of the name on a sheet of paper or something like that.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 26, 2020)

strongarm85 said:


> The owner of the ship seems fairly receptive to Rowan's offer but argues to buy the gold for 21 gold pieces instead, reasoning that 28 will probably what he manages to sell the wagon for as is, and that to sell it for 35 will require some work to fix it up. So 21 gives him enough proffit margin to make buying the wagon worth it.



"I will take it, thank you."

*Final Bandit Camp Loot:*

- Coins: 13 + 7.4 + 0.99 = 21.39 gp
- Weapons: 50 gp
- Wine: 50 gp
- Cage: 5 gp
- Caravan: 21 gp

TOTAL: 147.39 gp
*
Total/Party Member: 36 gold, 8 silver, 4 cooper*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 26, 2020)

strongarm85 said:


> The inside of the tomb is very dark and in the sunlight he'd have to open the door and look inside to really see better. Same would be true for Zyn who is very good at seeing in the dark normally due to his reaction to the sunlight.
> 
> The inscription is too faded to read, but was probably written in common reading the inscription on the door accurately would probably require something like making a rubbing of the name on a sheet of paper or something like that.



Rowan attempts to open the door.

Strength: 1d20 (7) + 3 = 10


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 26, 2020)

When Rowan pushes the door open easily, a does so a bunch of metal wagon wheel fittings from from the door making a loud crash as they clatter to the ground harmlessly around Rowan.



> Inside the door is a passage, ten feet high by ten wide, running straight into the hill. Thirty feet later, it opens out into a square room, thirty feet by thirty feet, containing a stone block table. Stains and marks atop this slab suggest rusted objects were once arrayed on it. In the middle of the wall to the right of the entry passage, is a closed and severely rusted iron door.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 26, 2020)

"Fair bet they know we're here," Zyn says as he readies his sword and shield.

((Yeah, I got nothin' sorry  ))

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 26, 2020)

*"Hey little friends,"* Lola says in her softest voice (hoping they at least speak Common). *"We're not here to hurt you..."

Persuasion or Depiction, which ever fits best: *
1d20 (18) + 6 = 24

Lola doesn't mean to hurt them if she doesn't have to or if she can hash it out with them. If they approach hostile Lola will start by speaking right into their minds with her telepathy and shouting.

_"DON'T MOVE!"_ (Only the Goblins will hear this)

*Intimidation Check if needed: *
1d20 (2) + 4 = 6


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 26, 2020)

Rowan hopes Lola's appeal will work, but in secret, he is not very confident it will. He looks back to Callen and Zyn and makes a gesture for them to be careful. Then he equips his shield in one hand, and slowly positions his hand on the tip of the sword, getting ready to unsheathe it quickly if needed.

He equips his shield, and prepares to unseathe his sword quickly if necessary.

*He uses Divine Sense.*


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 26, 2020)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Rowan's eyes are drawn to the iron door. He detects a chill emanating from it directly that makes the hair on the back of its neck stand on end.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 26, 2020)

Rowan did not now why he could feel that. He was not a wizard. Or a cleric. He had never been taught to use any magic. But he was sure he was feeling something, like the gods themselves were directly telling him about it. He decided to trust that feeling.

He spoke to his teammates, loud enough for them to hear, but hopefully not too loud for _whatever was behind that door_ to.

Guys, something is behind that door. I don't know how, but I can feel it. Something... not from this world. Be careful.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 26, 2020)

Zyn sighs slightly glancing at the human but nonetheless makes sure his shield is readied for whatever might come out from the door.  His training with 'otherworldly' creatures was sufficient to impress upon him not to screw with the wizards and priestesses that could summon them up.  He didn't think goblins were capable of such things but better to be prepared for it than trapped by his on self confidence.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 26, 2020)

Callen moves towards the door and inspects it thoughtfully. He gives Rowan a faint nod and what might've been a wink in the dark before turning to the path forward. The tiefling pulls back his cloak and reveals a series of tools and files. He taps his fingers on the door here and there, and then begins to look for points of rusty joints that can be sheared free or split, or other weak points he can manipulate to ease it open. 

*#Thieves Tools*: 1d20 (9) + 5 *Total*: 14


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 26, 2020)

A grey humanoid form walks moves threw the solid rusty iron door without opening it suddenly crowding into Callen's face as he bends forward to inspect the door. It's form partially translucent. The armor it wears is simple chain links with a spectacled skull cap helmet. It has a long grey beard that stops just above a coat of arms of a tabard which has a silvered drinking horn. The figure's legs seem to almost merge together and disappear entirely as the being hovers slightly above the ground. In place of it's eyes are two dark voids with little pinpricks of red light. The apparation has a large cleaving wound into it's chest as if he was cut down be a large great ax from the right collar bone down to the center of the chest cleaving threw Lung and heart along the way. Everyone in the room and see threw the grisly wound to the other side of the door.

Callen would recognize that this is a simple guard's uniform, not the dress of a noble, who would have been about the only kind of person able to afford to have such a nice tomb dug out.

"_I failed to protect this tomb before. I will not fail to protect it again. Leave this place_."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 26, 2020)

Lola is clearly shaken, but tries to regain her composure. _There was a ghost_. 

*"Th-th-this is the tomb of your Lord? I am Lady Lola of House Bellevue."* She presses a hand to her chest and gives her head a slight bow. *"We weren't coming to disturb this tomb, we were coming to protect it. We had heard that goblin bandits had been in the area."*

She makes sure to let her hand against her chest face outward so that the signet ring upon her finger shows.


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 27, 2020)

There is a resonance to the voice proceeds his swords like a whisper before the voice reaches your ear as the thing talks to you, "_A girl wandered in here. It was followed by a goblin with it's half-blooded ally, an Ogrillon. I walked appeared before them they ran. Their commotion caused the girl to notice me, and she ran as well. The goblin and it's cohort are nearby, but too far for me to wander. They came back and set the alarm after I drove them off the first time. It believes that there is treasure here, but that was long sense taken when orcs swept into the valley long ago ages ago. I failed to protect my master's tomb during that time, I will not fail to protect it again_."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 27, 2020)

*"Wait, the Silver Horn? It's not an animal's horn or a trumpet, it's a drinking horn. is this one of the entrances I've been looking for or just a tomb for one of the Knights!" *Lola exclaims.

*"What if we were to help you with your goblin problem and I was to personally vow to take this place under the protection of my House?" *


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 27, 2020)

"_This is not one our keeps, it is merely a tomb, and I will not suffer trespasser into my tomb._"

"_Has it been so long that people have forgotten? This is not one of keeps built by the founder of my order. It is merely their tomb. The founders of my order discovered ancient dwarven ruins beneath the hills. To safeguard those ruins they built four keeps on the surface to protect the entrances to those ruin, personalized to their own specifications._"

"_One was a tower overlooking a canyon, only reachable by drawbridge, with an aerie for maintaining flying mounted creatures. Another was castle built partly over the river. Another was a Monestary built partly into a cliff side. The last was a short tower built at the summit of a hill surrounded by multiple rings of walls._"


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 27, 2020)

"Where did the goblin and the other one go to? Are they behind this door?

I will help you with this problem, my friend."

Rowan said, not being sure if any of his allies would want to help too. Well, at least Lola seemed to.


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 27, 2020)

"_They are outside, probably waiting to ambush you on the way out and demand you give them the treasure you claimed from this tomb._"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 27, 2020)

"And the girl?"  Zyn interjects, somewhat unexpectedly.  "Did she run off outside, or is she further within the tomb?"  His expression calm and unreadable.  In truth the ghost unnerved him, he doubted the plain steel rapier he managed to acquire would be of any particular use if it made good on the threat to drive them from the tomb


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 27, 2020)

"_She returned to her home. If she had stayed I would have killed her eventually. My existence is a cold void where there was once life. I am became bound to this tomb when I failed to protect it in life. I am not able to travel far from it. I can only feel life now when I take it from others. I can never free myself from my duty to protect this tomb from being further despoiled. My vigil is endless now, and I am unable to pass beyond the veil. Every moment we speak is a trial against my nature._"

Anyone who wants to, roll an Arcana check, or a Religion check. Anyone who gets above a 15 knows the following.


*Spoiler*: __ 



There are various types of undead spirits. The specific type of undead spirit in front of you is a Specter. It is an undead spirit bound to the location where it died. 

A Ghost is a spirit who died and their soul is bound to a location until a specific task they had when they were alive was fulfilled. In the case of a specter the task they have for themselves is one that can never be fulfilled and thus they can never pass on to the afterlife. This specter will be bound to this place forever, or until it is destroyed. When it is eventually destroyed will not achieve an afterlife, it will simply cease to be.

The nature of specters is drain the life of anyone that they can, and they will not stop until it's target has either been killed or has escaped. The being you are conversing with is exorcizing restraint by not attacking you right now.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 27, 2020)

Arcana Check: *Result*: 1d20 (19) + 1 *Total*: 20

Zyn bows stiffly to the specter and addresses it, "then we shall disturb your tomb no further, guardian."  He shoots the others a kick, pointed stare, "let us be off, our presence here will only continue to grate.  I fear no goblins, if they number only two then we should deal them a swift and absolute end."

Assuming the others don't stop him, he'll move to leave the tomb, taking cover of stealth if possible.

Stealth: *Result*: 1d20 (13) + 5 *Total*: 18


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 27, 2020)

Lola considers the things she has been told thus far. *"You protect this tomb endlessly. That's kind of sad really--no matter what you're stuck here. If we could seal this place off so that no one could get in and try to rob it maybe we could assure that you and your masters have peace..." *Lola suggested. 

*"How close would we have to get those goblins so that you could help us attack them? One last deed in the service of your noble purpose?" *


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 27, 2020)

"_If by some means this place could become permanently sealed perhaps I could pass on, but I will not leave the place. Now leave quickly, my willpower is wearing thin,_"  the apparition says as the embers of his eyes grow brighter.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 27, 2020)

*#callen Arcana*: 1d20 (12) + 4 *Total*: 16

After taking in the situation, Callen is of the same mind as Zyn. He bows his head solemnly to the ghost and then backtracks his way towards the entrance stealthily, attempting to keep to the Drow's shadow and advance without making too much of a fuss.

*#Stealth*: 1d20 (5) + 5 *Total*: 10


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 28, 2020)

strongarm85 said:


> "_If by some means this place could become permanently sealed perhaps I could pass on, but I will not leave the place. Now leave quickly, my willpower is wearing thin,_"  the apparition says as the embers of his eyes grow brighter.


*"We will try to find some way to do just that and make sure that you and this tomb will be disturbed no further." *

Seemingly taking after what the others had done, Lola presses her left hand to the right side of her chest and bends to perform a bow. *"I'll take my leave then, rest well sir...I fear we never got your name?" *


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 28, 2020)

"_My name... my name is...._"

The body of the apparition grows quiet and tense for a few seconds and then lunges forward all at once. Everyone roll initative.

(It finally failed its wisdom save)


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 28, 2020)

*Initiative: 1d20 (5) - 1 = 4*

"Danmit! We are not your enemies!" - says Rowan, as he prepares for combat. But it's a ghost and he has no idea if he can even damage the thing.

He looks back at his team:

"Everyone! We need to escape! I will come right behind after you do!"

He then prepares to attack the ghost. If it doesn't work, at least he has a hope of distracting it.
*
Attack: 1d20 (10) + 5 = 15
Damage: 1d8 (4) + 3 [slashing] = 7
Shield Bash (Athletics): 1d20 (9) + 5 = 14*


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 28, 2020)

Zyn frowned internally at the creature's final turn, it was unfortunate but likely inevitable.  He doubted his weapons would be of use here, and if they were going to be ambushed when they left he would do what he could to secure the exit so the others could withdraw as they were able.

Zyn Initiative: *Result*: 1d20 (15) + 3 *Total*: 18

Zyn will make his way out the door (in stealth from above if possible).  If he sees the goblins outside he'll immediately charge if they're in range.

Attack: *Result*: 1d20 (7) + 5 *Total*: 12 (*Result*: 1d20 (18) + 5 *Total*: 23 if advantage)
Damage: *Result*: 1d8 (7) + 3 *Total*: 10


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 28, 2020)

*Initiative:* 
1d20 (18) + 2 = 20

Lola moves for the door after noticing the change in the ghost, though she is still not sure what the creature's problem is or why it would suddenly attack. Knowing that if she can leave the area it will leave her be that will be her first course of action. 

If there are Goblins outside waiting to attack she has her wand at the ready. When they attack or before they attack, if she can, she will speak the draconic verbal component to her spell in an almost hissed, snarled tongue.

*"Shirr." *

Lola casts _Mind Sliver _on a goblin.
*DC:* 14
_INT Save_
*Damage:* 1d6 (6) [magical psychic] = 6
*Effect:* Mind Sliver [2 rounds] (Save Bonus: -1d4 [mind sliver])
- Subtract 1d4 from the next saving throw it makes before the end of Lady Lola Bellevue's next turn.

(If the Goblins aren't there and Rowan is engaged in combat with the ghost she will turn this attack on it instead)


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 28, 2020)

Get out, ambush some goblins at their own game, avoid the deadly specter, and profit. Easy stuff, right?

​The tiefling looked back as Lola's small talk is interrupted by the apparition's true nature rearing its ugly head. He almost yells out to the both of them, before clamping his hand over his mouth. A few seconds go by before: "Guys, retreat!" he calls out, before following Zyn. Drawing his rapier, he waits for the Drow's opening first before he darts forward to attack whoever he'd just struck in a similar fashion.

*#initiative*: 1d20 (14) + 3 *Total*: 17
*#boom bap it's time to attack*: 1d20 (12) + 5 *Total*: 17
*Result*: 1d8 (4) + 1d6 (*1*) + 3 *Total*: 8

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 28, 2020)

Specter: 21
Lola: 20
Zyn: 18
Calen: 17
Half-Ogre (Ogrillion): 13
Goblin: 12
Rowan: 4

The ghostly apparition lunges forward at Rowan and grabs him by the neck and drains the life out of him taking 21 Necrotic Damage as the blood turns black in his veins. He does not immediately die, but is unconscious.

Lola was next to Rowan was able to grab him and pull him out with her when she left. When she gets outside she see a Gobin standing outside behind a big brute who says, "Give us all the treasure you found in there or Bruno here is going to too..." The Goblin stops talking and grabs his head in pain as Lola's Mindsliver spell.

Bruno stands 8 feet tall with grey skin and prominent mutton chops and sunken eyes and mouth that seems too big for his face. He an Ogrillion a type of half-ogre that's also half-orc. Zyn rushes out into the sunlight and engages with Bruno the half-ogre. Even in the sunlight he is able to land a solid hit brute with his sword.

Callen Rushes out next. The goblin, still rubbing his head, before the goblin can ready his defenses he takes a rapier strike to the chest straight threw his heart and falls over dead.

The Half-Ogre lets out a roar and strikes out at Zyn with his axe and misses (7 to hit).

On his turn Rowan will need to roll a Death Save and then we'll be the top of the next round.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 28, 2020)

*Death Save: 1d20 (1)*

Rowan begins to see a bright light in front of him. He starts walking towards it.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 28, 2020)

*Death Save: 1d20 (6)*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 28, 2020)

Zyn does his best to ignore the commotion going on behind him and the glaring accursed sun above him and tries to strike the overgrown orc with his rapier.

*Attack: Result*: 2d20kl1 (3, 15) + 5 *Total*: 8 (damage was 7 if this hits by some sort of miracle)

In sudden inspiration he summons the innate magical power within him and summons a globe of darkness above his head, between the glaring ball of fire and him.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 28, 2020)

Realizing that Rowan is gone she back pedals away from the corpse to get onto her feet, her hands are shaking as she takes aim with her wand at the brute that seems to be leading them, Bruno.

*"We haven't got your goddamn treasure, but maybe your corpses can join it down in the tomb,"* Lola yelled.

*Spell Attack: *
1d20 (9) + 6 = 15

*Damage: *
1d10 (3) [magical fire] = 3


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 28, 2020)

Callen pulls the rapier from the goblin's heart and immediately moves to round the half-ogre on the other side from Zyn. Angling his blade slightly, he darts forward again, attempting to strike at the thing's heart by piercing it through the shoulder.

*#rapier attack*: 1d20 (10) + 5 *Total*: 15
*Result*: 1d8 (2) + 1d6 (3) + 3 *Total*: 8


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 28, 2020)

Rowan's condition worsens and despite the best efforts of Lola she watches as the life drains from his eyes.

Zyn throws up the darkness creating some shade for him to fight in as a 15 foot sphere of darkness appears in the air. Destracted by Zyn, Callen is able to get in with a devistating rapier tab to his stomach. With the Half-Ogre seriously wounded it attempts to flee and dashes away. While the Ogrillion's tactics are rudimentary, it's sense of self preservation kicks in.

As it flees Zyn is able to land a strike against the Half-Ogre in the back as it fleets for a small amount of damage.

It is now the top of round 3. 

Lola's firebolt against the Half-Ogre goes off and hits.  It is 60 feet away from Zyn and Callen.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 28, 2020)

Most men would have reservations about dropping their sword and shooting a fleeing half-ogre in the back.

Callen wasn't most men. In fact, he wasn't even a multiple minority of men. He was just one man.

Dropping his rapier, he pulls out his shortbow and pinches an eye shut as he draws a bead on the fleeing brute. One finger points outward on the stern of his bow before he lets his arrow loose.

*#shortbow*: 1d20 (8) + 5 *Total*: 13
*Result*: 1d6 (4) + 3 *Total*: 7


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 28, 2020)

Zyn briefly considers the merits of chasing after the creature but there was little to gain from it and they were battered enough already from combat.  He kept his shield at the ready, in case the beast changed its mind, but allowed himself a glance at the human warrior, still lying still.  He had no medical training but his gut thought that to be a rather bleak sign.


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 28, 2020)

Firebolt sear the Half-ogre's flesh as it yells in pain continuing to run only drop a few feet further when an arrow places itself into his spin. It drops unable to move it's legs, and the momentum with his oversized body causes it to slide across the ground face first.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 29, 2020)

Lola stumbled over to the side of the door, bracing herself against the wall and breathing heavily. After a few moments, she feels her chest heaving and can't hold back. She vomits on the ground. 

*"My...apologies. So, where do we go from here?"* Lola says before fully gathering herself. She pulls out her water-skin and using it to rinse her mouth out.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 29, 2020)

Callen scans the area after the half-ogre's been felled, turning back to a wretching Lola and unmoving Rowan. Picking his sword back up, he makes his way over before his eyes widen. "Shit..." is all he can say with a stony expression.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 29, 2020)

Once he's convinced that the immediate threats have ended Zyn takes a moment to examine the body of Rowan, his suspicions quickly confirmed.  Losing comrades in arms wasn't something new to him, it was a daily reality in his old life.  At least the human got to die in combat, rather than any of the number of friends lost due to _other_ issues.

"I--" he began, but faltered.  He wasn't even sure why, he hadn't known this human long, a few days, and he was a _human_ after all.  He glanced at the others then tries again, "I am not sure of your culture, is he offered to one of your gods?" He went silent again, somewhat lost.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 29, 2020)

*"He worshipped...Torm. We should take his body their temple,"* Lola suggests nodding her head. *"We donate his money to the church and then we just let that be the end of it. I guess we dedicate our time to figuring out who this 'girl' is that the spirit mentioned." *


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 29, 2020)

"She's just a little girl that ran off into town after being scared away...no one special." Callen looks away from Rowan, then comes to a kneel in front of the tomb, pulling out some of his forgery equipment writing implements. Squinting, he takes a stub of charcoal and then begins to rub it out over a piece of parchment pressed to the faded name on the outside of the tomb. He almost says more...but hurriedly bites his tongue. "Donating his things to Torm and giving his body to the temple seems right."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 29, 2020)

Zyn nods silently, his thoughts unreadable for the moment.  That seemed right, all things considered.  He knew what he had been taught, but this wasn't a place for him to interject.  He kneeled briefly, touched the body silently, then rose.  "If my help is needed, let me know."

While the others are mourning he would check the bodies of the goblin and half-ogre.

*#Perception*: 1d20 (2) + 3 *Total*: 5
*#Investigation*: 1d20 (5) + 1 *Total*: 6

((Heh, thus ends my dice streak))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 29, 2020)

*"Lets get him onto his horse if we can,"* Lola says as she checks Rowan's affects and stores them separately from her own for them to fulfill what they said they would do.

She will, if she can help Callen get the body onto a horse.

*Investigation to check Rowan:*
1d20 (13) + 0 = 13

*Perception to check Rowan:*
1d20 (15) + 2 = 17


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 29, 2020)

Rowan finds himself in a grey landscape deprived of color. Despite that the land around him is familiar, as are the people surrounding him. He sees his companions nearby, hears them talking about him and speaking of his death and he sees them. Nothing he does currently however allows him to interact with the world outside in any way.

A short distance away he can hear the sobbing of the man who killed him. Light and darkness mean nothing at this point and the man who killed him looks different in this light, being seen as the man he was rather than the monster he'd become when viewing him form this side of the veil.

In time Rowan will need to choose accordingly. He knows he could call out to Torm and Torm would send a messenger to Rowan to collect him. Technically speaking he could call upon a variety of gods, technically any god he'd ever worshiped, but Torm was probably the one he was most devoted to.

Eventually something in his mind is drawing him somewhere else. He sees thousand of people gathered around him in a place that seems almost like a market square. There are all kinds of people around from all kinds of races and ages. Not too far away from him he sees a Half-Ogre and and Goblin who are talking, the Goblin is absolutely loosing his shit on that Half-ogre. 

"*Ha ha ha! Goblins I never get enough of watching them pass threw here. Poor bastards are pretty much doomed from birth when it comes to the afterlife. The only God left in their pantheon killed all the other ones and now all Goblins are bound to join him his eternal torment by birth! Too bad the Goblins are so marginalized that they're treated as monsters everywhere. If they could get into towns they could worship other gods better themselves. The Half-Ogre though, he's probably going to end up in the wall of the Faithless unless he accepts the offer I'm going to make to him next.*"

The voice calling out to Rowan is a from a Green scaley bipedal creature with wings and various spikes sticking out of it's body. This thing is a Baatazu. Rowan may not know that fact at all, but he is certain that thing standing before him is a Devil from the nine hells.

"*Welcome to Fugue Plane, this drab and boring place is the where Petitioners from Toril come when they die. You can linger here for up to 10 days before your god send for you. If you are still here after your body has been dead for 10 days, Kelemvor will call you up to him and he will judge you. From there he will either send you to your god unless of course you are called up by a messenger of your God before hand, or if you make a deal with me first. Even a trip to the 9 hells is better than oblivion. Of course if you are not worthy of any afterlife than Kelemvor will make use of you. Rather than let your spirit linger and become some kind of harmful undead he will add your soul to the wall, mortared within the Wall of the Faithless for Eternity. Kelemvor abhors the undead, so he doesn't allow people to become undead, but the faithless don't fare well in the afterlife. It's not a good fate, you'll get to watch your past replay itself over and over again in a loop, showing you all the places where you went wrong, but not able to change anything about it. Eventually you loose all sense of self within that wall.*" 

"*Now you me be wandering why I am coming to you. Well Kelemvor allows us to offer people a last minute chance to sell your soul, because even an eternity in the nine hells will be preferable to some people than what will if you die. You see I have a proposal. Even though your life has ended, your soul is especially potent, and while you might not have survived long enough to achieve your goals in life. While Torm was getting himself in line to scoop you up you had the notice of a lot of the other gods too, including Asmodeus. We can offer you quite a bit for your soul, up to and including returning you to life. Look, I know I don't have the strongest bargaining position here, I'm sure if you are devoted enough you could call on your god and go on to whatever afterlife awaits you anytime you want. But if you wanted to do something else it could be arranged.*"


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 29, 2020)

As they party scouts around the area outside they find the brigand camp set up by the Goblin and the Half-Ogre. They don't have much of value unfortunately, just some meat strung up from a recent kill.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 29, 2020)

*"Well, this is a fine predicament. The only wealth we've come across on this little excursion is locked in a tomb with some kind bull's strength'd out spirit." *

She walks over to whatever the hunk of meat is that is strung up. *"Anyone want to roll the dice on a chance to pick up some kind of disease from eating whatever it is Goblins consider food. We can't very well sell this." 

"It would be wrong to rob the tomb of people who..."* she shakes her head. *"...who we honestly don't owe anything. They died hundreds of years ago. If they were going to have a use for that gold then they would have done it by now. No, the dead leave their possessions behind and they do them no good over there,"* Lola says pointing off into the distance.

*"What if we went and got the others, we came back fully outfitted to send that spirit to a final rest and take what's back there for all the trouble it caused?" *


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 29, 2020)

*#copy cat*: 1d20 (5) + 5 *Total*: 10 (roll to try and copy the faded etching on the front of the tomb using Callen's forgery kit)

Lifting the imprint from the tomb's long faded etching, Callen pockets it before pulling out a small field notebook to write something else down. "The specter said the tomb's already been picked clean by orcs long ago." He pauses a moment in his writing, considering, before he starts up again. "You're welcome to go back in there if you can convince Garalel and Clyde, but he already exercised immense restraint not attacking us on sight as trespassers. We stayed too long; to say that it caused trouble and his lord's tomb should be picked clean for that reason is...fraught, at best." Pocketing the note after he's finished writing it, he gets all his weaponry sorted again. "The only thing he's protecting now is probably his master's final rest."


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 29, 2020)

Rowan looks at the being who is trying to tempt him. But he can feel there would be consequences for going against the will of nature like that.

"No.

"The living will carry on my will. I... need to move on." - and he thought once more about his love. Maybe he would finally see her again.

The Harpers would have to find another warrior to help free the land from the Lord's Alliance.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 29, 2020)

"We know at least one spirit guards that tomb," Zyn says coolly.  "And we've seen the results of trying to fight it with strength of arms.  I see nothing to gain in disturbing it again.

He considers the goblin and half-ogre a moment, "they likely had some sort of camp nearby.  If they had anything of value it would be there.  Otherwise we could go back to town and report our mission as successful."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 29, 2020)

Lola sighs. *"I suppose you're both right. I forgot that the spirit had said that there wasn't even anything left." 

"I guess we go back to town and just...report this and go over anything else that we might have found out,"* Lola says.


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 29, 2020)

Hidden Nin said:


> *#copy cat*: 1d20 (5) + 5 *Total*: 10 (roll to try and copy the faded etching on the front of the tomb using Callen's forgery kit)
> 
> Lifting the imprint from the tomb's long faded etching, Callen pockets it before pulling out a small field notebook to write something else down. "The specter said the tomb's already been picked clean by orcs long ago." He pauses a moment in his writing, considering, before he starts up again. "You're welcome to go back in there if you can convince Garalel and Clyde, but he already exercised immense restraint not attacking us on sight as trespassers. We stayed too long; to say that it caused trouble and his lord's tomb should be picked clean for that reason is...fraught, at best." Pocketing the note after he's finished writing it, he gets all his weaponry sorted again. "The only thing he's protecting now is probably his master's final rest."


The name on the tomb is Agatha Augundar. Augundar Lola recognizes as being the name of. Waterdeep Noble House who are known as Talos Worshiping - Mercinary Leaders and Weapons makers, its odd that they would be buried out here so far from the family plot though. Perhaps they were disowned for some reason?



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> "No.
> 
> "The living will carry on my will. I... need to move on." - and he thought once more about his love. Maybe he would finally see her again.
> 
> The Harpers would have to find another warrior to help free the land from the Lord's Alliance.



*"I thought it was a long shot, so be it."*

How long does Rowan wait before calling on his God, and who does he call upon?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 29, 2020)

I call Torm. And I will just wait until his or any other non-evil god's messenger comes here to pick me up.


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 30, 2020)

A moment later a being appears and descends down to. It has massive wings with white feathers similar to an eagle. It's face and angular and it's ears are long much like those of an elf.  Being that they inhabiting the astral sea, the fact that Rowan hears it's voice in it's mind rather than with his ears seems less strange, but she simply tells him, "_*Come*_"

The being takes Rowan by the hand it he finds himself ascending threw the grey skies of the Fuege plane, his vision becomes so clouded that he can't see even his own hand that the angel has grabbed, and in an instant there is an explosion of color within his eyes. Rowan suddenly has a similar sensation to being alive again. The air here seems far thinner than he's used to. The surrounding landscape is full of tall mounts and deep valley cut across with massive rivers. In the distance is a single tall mountain whose bottom is obscured by clouds as well as it's top. but is stretches miles across. One side of the mountain is dominated by mound of gold and treasure that spills forth various cave openings.

As you pass over the outlying mountains Rowan sees that most of them flatten into plateaus with little villages dotted at the tops of almost every one of them.

When he draws his eyes are drawn to a massive set of fortifications on the main mountain, as well as a massive armory.

"*This is Mercuria, 2nd layer of the 7 Heavens. In addition to Torm, Amaterasu, Girru, and Bahaumut make their home here as well, although Bahumut's treasure horde is so massive it takes up place on the 1st, 3rd and 4th layers as well. This is the heaven for people who in life has pledged themselves to a service higher than themselves. Indeed, should the Blood War ever make it this far, we will be the first line of defense for the combined heavens. Because of that though it is not common that we can reunite people with those they loved, today is a happy exception though.*"

Rowan is brought in quickly to the Mountain at speed he wasn't sure was possible. However in the outer plans movement is more conceptual than physical. He finds during his sudden landing that people can walk sure enough as they normally would, but traveling across long distances is more of a measure of willpower and physical excerption. When he lands he sees the face of the woman he loved, a face he had not seen since the day of her execution. Religion had never come up much in there conversations, but there she stands, holy symbol of Bahumut around her neck. In that moment she embraces him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 30, 2020)

The ride back to town is uneventful. It's getting to be early in the afternoon when they arrive. There is a commotion that spreads when you arrive with Rowan dead but propped up on his horse. People know something horrible must have happened but are too scared to ask. Garallel hears the commotion and comes out of the Temple. She rushes back inside to grab the priest of Talos who is staying in the town.

"What happened?"


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 30, 2020)

Falwin is walking down the street when he sees the sad scene. That guy in armor looks dead. He knows exactly what to do. He picks his trusty bagpipes and starts playing a sad song.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 30, 2020)

Callen glances towards the bakery on the way in, thoughtful for a bit, but turns to Garalel as he clears his throat. "We attempted to enter the tomb not far outside of town...the guardian of it, a specter, attacked us as we made to leave. It killed Rowan with one blow," he says mildly, looking to the body in the saddle. "I...well." He stops there.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 30, 2020)

*"As my companion here said, needless to say the ghost spoken of is very real. That tomb is vacant of any thing of value. If it could be sealed off permanently then that should be done. We dealt with the would be thieves,*" Lola said.* "And well, we couldn't very well leave him out here. We need to find a temple Torm nearby..." *


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 2, 2020)

"We should tie up any loose ends here and get going. I don't think there's anything left to be done in Red Larch, and we've still got a ways to go to get to Dessinia," Callen says mildly. He slides off his horse, grabbing the reins. "I prefer to have some fresh baked bread to help process my grief. I'm going to go to the bakery. I have spoken." Bowing to the group, he goes off to tie up his horse, then slips into the bakery, looking for the baker he'd made contact before. He slides him a note.

"Didn't turn out as planned. Going to take off, see what I can find out about the family in the hills," he tells him. "Any other word on the wind from the cousins?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 2, 2020)

Lola watches as Callen leaves. *"Oh, okay."* 

She stands in the street momentarily staring after him. *"Right, I guess that arrangements must be made."* 

Glancing about the street she spots the man playing the strange instrument. *"You there, playing the...strange jellyfish horn--do you know whereabouts I can find a temple?"* Lola asks.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 2, 2020)

Once it's clear the group is in hand in town Zyn will depart the group to find the carpenter and pay his blood-price for information.


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 2, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Lola watches as Callen leaves. *"Oh, okay."*
> 
> She stands in the street momentarily staring after him. *"Right, I guess that arrangements must be made."*
> 
> Glancing about the street she spots the man playing the strange instrument. *"You there, playing the...strange jellyfish horn--do you know whereabouts I can find a temple?"* Lola asks.



"*The nearest temple dedicated to Torm is all the way back in Waterdeep. I should be rotating back to Waterdeep when the Priest from the church of Lathander arrives next week to make sure that he receives the proper rites.*"

A short time later a lady comes out of the boarding house where Rowan had stayed the night last night, the other people who stayed there recognize her at the lady who owned the boarding house. "I gave his room a once over in case he left anything, this was the only thing left behind in the room." She hands Lola a piece of blue paper folded into the shape of a paper crane.



EvilMoogle said:


> Once it's clear the group is in hand in town Zyn will depart the group to find the carpenter and pay his blood-price for information.



The Carpenter, Stannor Thristlehair, tells Zyn what he knows. There has been a mysterious group meeting regularly into a hidden tunnel located at the back of the work yard. His boss, Ilmeth Waelvur, always dissapears into a tunnel at the back of the yard at the end of the shift. But at least a dozen other people show up afterwards wearing black hooded robes with their faces cover. Their next meeting should be in two days from now.



Hidden Nin said:


> "We should tie up any loose ends here and get going. I don't think there's anything left to be done in Red Larch, and we've still got a ways to go to get to Dessinia," Callen says mildly. He slides off his horse, grabbing the reins. "I prefer to have some fresh baked bread to help process my grief. I'm going to go to the bakery. I have spoken." Bowing to the group, he goes off to tie up his horse, then slips into the bakery, looking for the baker he'd made contact before. He slides him a note.
> 
> "Didn't turn out as planned. Going to take off, see what I can find out about the family in the hills," he tells him. "Any other word on the wind from the cousins?"



"*I'll this pass along, nothing from the family yet, but I'll get in touch with you when I hear anything. Be careful out there.*"


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 2, 2020)

"What she said!" - Falwin says to Lola, with a smile. "I guess your friend is in good hands. As much as his predicament allows, at least." 

"I am sorry for your loss, lady... ?"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Dec 2, 2020)

Zyn had to admit, at least to himself, that the man's information was worth the price.  Even if raised as many new questions as it provided answers.  He nodded silently to Stannor and rose to consider things for a moment.

Two days was a good time frame.  He didn't have the resources for any sort of complicated plan so it was time enough to ready what he could.  At least a dozen was a problem though.  He _might_ get in with stealth and speed and evade so many, if he had the luck of a spider.  Chances were slim he could manage his mission and get out without attracting attention though.  And even if they were humans twelve on one was long odds to ask.

Alone the chances of failure were unacceptably high.

He admitted to himself there was a slight sting to his pride in even thinking that but success in the mission was more important than his ego.  Once that was resolved, the only thing remaining was to consider options, which were limited.  The guards were obviously of little help, both two few in number and clearly incapable if they couldn't address the bandits.  Worse there was too high a chance they were involved somehow, which would doom them before they started.

Really anyone in town was at best suspect, which left only the recent travelers.  The tiefling had shown himself to be a fair hand with a blade and bow and his movements were not that different than the drow's own.  The plan wouldn't change much with his addition, but twelve-on-two wasn't much better than twelve-on-one.  The mage and her sleep magic?  She could potentially silence alarm before it was even raised.  Adding the human might make the stealthy approach harder, but likely it would be worth it.  Still long odds, but at least potentially reasonable.

On paper it was a start, but it assumed they'd even be interested in further work.  There was only one way to answer that though.

He returned to the square to find Lola still dealing with the other human's passing.  He waited respectfully for them to negotiate, interjecting only, "mage, when you have a moment I have a further business opportunity if you would be willing to discuss?  Somewhere private?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 2, 2020)

strongarm85 said:


> "*The nearest temple dedicated to Torm is all the way back in Waterdeep. I should be rotating back to Waterdeep when the Priest from the church of Lathander arrives next week to make sure that he receives the proper rites.*"
> 
> A short time later a lady comes out of the boarding house where Rowan had stayed the night last night, the other people who stayed there recognize her at the lady who owned the boarding house. "I gave his room a once over in case he left anything, this was the only thing left behind in the room." She hands Lola a piece of blue paper folded into the shape of a paper crane.


*Intelligence check, does Lola know the significance of the paper crane: *
1d20 (13) + 0 = 13

*"Thank you for delivering him for us. I am sure that--that he would want us to continue on with the work that he started." *

When given the crane Lola will flatten it so that it stays neatly folded. She will slide it into a pouch to keep it safe for now, something tells her that she shouldn't let others see it so readily. 



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> "What she said!" - Falwin says to Lola, with a smile. "I guess your friend is in good hands. As much as his predicament allows, at least."
> 
> "I am sorry for your loss, lady... ?"



Lola shakes her head. *"It's the least we could do,"* she explains as she gathers Rowan's horse close to her person, rubbing a hand against the side of its long face. She turns to face the stranger. 

*"Lady Bellevue. I heard your song played on that weird bag flute thing,"* she glanced at the instrument, puzzled.* "That was moving, though I'm not sure I've seen an instrument like it." *


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 2, 2020)

At about that time the lady who owns the nice inn and Town approaches Callen, "The Baker told me I could trust you with a problem I've been having. I'm terribly sorry about what happened to your friend, but I don't know who else to turn to. Lately there have been all kinds of strange rumors of unnatural things happening in the Somber Hills.  People are seeing fogs that don't dissipate well into the heat of the day. There is also rumors of warm winds blowing off of hills to the west. All of this started about the same time that some evil presence moved into Lance Rock."

She actually points at Lance Rock from where she's at. In a relatively flat plane is sticks up hundreds of high into the air, and can be seen barely Red Larch. It must be miles away. "There are signs surrounding it that appeared when all this started warning people to stay away. I think it might be related, but the Constable and the Town Elders wont give me any help. I'll willing to pay you and your group 50 gold to check it out and find out what's going on over there."


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 2, 2020)

Ah, Bellevue! I think I've heard of your family. "If we don't have force might as well try skill", right? - the half-elf says, as if he was trying to remember her family motto. He wasn't, tough.

"This instrument is a bagpipe. It is used in a far land in the north, and I believe it is often played in funerals, so I thought it would be appropriate with the mood. I am a bard by education, so I have a certain knowledge of instruments. Though my specialty is humorous performance. I travel from town to town to make my night shows. Falwin Valanar, my lady".


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 2, 2020)

Lola gave a truncated bow, her hand pressed to the right side of her chest just beneath the shoulder. *"It's a pleasure to meet you Mister Valanar. I'm not familiar with the instrument or the traditions of the far north, I spent most of my life in this same stretch of the Sword Coast here. Made the trek to Neverwinter on occasion for business with my family, but I'm sure that seeing as you're in the bardic traditions that you're more well traveled than I," *Lola says. 

Her stomach makes a subtle, low grumble. *"Excuse me, it has been a stressful day and I fear that I haven't gotten a chance to eat since getting back to town. My companions seem to have abandoned a young maiden in the middle of a strange city with a corpse..."

"Would you happen to know a place that I could eat besides the Inn?"  *


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 2, 2020)

"Oh, I have spent most of my life in the Sword Coast too, although at this point I have walked all over it. I bought this instrument from a travelling merchant. Occasionally I sell them and buy different ones, just to stay sharp. But I never let go of my lute!"

He wonders if she didn't mind the joke he just made at her expense. It seems the girl is too polite to show it. Well, better not tell her he has used that one in the stage before. You want to make a good first impression, Falwin!

"I think I know of a few places here, but... isn't that one of your friends approaching us?" - he points to Zyn.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 2, 2020)

Callen looks up from whatever it was he was doing, giving the woman a once over. He rises to his full height, peering down at her for a long moment. "I am Callen the *M̛̘̞͚͇̐ā̘̥̠͕̰̣̠͎͂ͣ͋́ḏ͔͍̺̃̈́̂̕,*" he explains, magic lacing the Infernal word he uttered as he meets her gaze. His eyes burn briefly with green hellfire. "The bandits, goblins, and half-ogres alike that tried to bring down this village fell to my blade and bow like so much wheat for the harvest." He pauses there, folding his arms over his chest. "I will take responsibility for this where the Constable and Elders have not."

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 2, 2020)

*"Ah, glorious. The others have showed up just in time it seems," *Lola says. 

*"I was just saying that I need to eat something. A long meal and then a long nap following that." *


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 3, 2020)

Lola is aware that the Singing Sword sells typical Illuskan cuizene. Foodstuffs associated would be: Bison, Fish, Strong Liquors and wine based on Barley, and seasonal vegitables, which would include things like Spinach and Murshrooms. Other vegitables would also be available but would be preserverse this early in the spiring.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 3, 2020)

*"What do you all say to us heading to The Singing Sword and grabbing a bite to eat there?" *Lola asked. 

*"Mister Zyn, we could discuss whatever it is you wanted when we get there?" *


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 3, 2020)

"Oh, I think I'm going to drop by there too. I could make one of performances there tonight" - Falwin added. - "Mind if I accompany you two?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 3, 2020)

After confirming the terms of his job with the Innkeeper, Callen searches around the town for Clyde, checking the boarding house first and foremost before moving to the blacksmith, butcher, etc.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 3, 2020)

Zyn started to accept only to be interrupted by the half-elf.  He had hoped to keep the plan as private as possible but he couldn't think of a quick excuse to exclude the man.  Still he considered him for a moment of awkward silence, the man carried some sort of squid, obviously a trophy of proof of battle prowess.  Zyn didn't care for such trophies himself, but many such creatures in the Underdark were possessed of psychic powers, bragging of such a kill wouldn't be unheard of even in his homeland.

He nodded slowly, "dinner would be fine.  If we can find a quiet area that would be preferred."  As always his voice was calm and polite.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 4, 2020)

Hidden Nin said:


> After confirming the terms of his job with the Innkeeper, Callen searches around the town for Clyde, checking the boarding house first and foremost before moving to the blacksmith, butcher, etc.


He actually finds Clyde at the Singing Sword looking like he's getting ready to enjoy a meal. He waves at Callen when he comes in.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 4, 2020)

Callen nods to the halfling before he assumes a seat at his table, sitting stock still. He then clasps his hands together on the table, leaning forward. 

"There's been word of troubling signs in the hills. I wish for your assistance in this matter." He pauses a beat as he leans back in his chair, sitting up straight. "I have spoken."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 4, 2020)

Lola nods to Zyn, *"I have a matter to discuss with you too, although Callen needs to be privy to this too. It might make me look a little--bad in retrospect, but at the same time I feel like it's time to lay all of our cards on the table." *

She shoots Falwin a quaint smile. *"I'm sure that the others won't mind and I don't. There are only so many places in a town this size to go. Tell me, do you come from here? "*


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 4, 2020)

"Callen needs to be privy to what?" the tiefling asks in his deep voice from his table with Clyde, leading the halfling over to join the party's conversation.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 4, 2020)

_We'll just move it here, just letting Glenn know we're all at the Sword now. _

Lola sighs. *"Okay, well..." *

Lola then speaks directly into Callen and Zyn's heads. _"Don't scream or freak out. I'm a wee bit telepathic. I don't usually tell others or use it without permission, but it might come up. It might even be useful. Just nod your head if you hear me." _

*"It's nothing honestly, except that I withheld the funds that Rowan was carrying,"* Lola says. *"I know it isn't ours, but I also didn't trust it with a stranger. We will donate it appropriately when we find time or just give it to some worthy cause or person. I'm not a thief it just felt wrong somehow." *


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 4, 2020)

Callen stares at her for a long, blank moment, glances at Zyn, and then back at Lola. 

"Ok."

He folds his hands in front of him neatly. "I've agreed to look into a matter in the hills for a local woman who is without recourse. Clyde and I will be moving soon to handle it. To have your assistance would be a boon." He lifts his chin. "I have spoken."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 4, 2020)

*"You've accompanied me previously, I would be wrong not to do the same," *Lola said. *"I just hope that you're not planning on going right after this meal--it might be best for us to wait." *


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 4, 2020)

Falwin is talking to the tavern's owner, making a deal to do a comedy show in there. He is paying attention to those people's conversation if he can, though. He hears something about them going to the hills.

- Excuse me, Ms. Bellueve and uh... her eclectic party members, sorry to eavesdrop, but are you going to the hills? You wouldn't know something about an evil cult, would you? I have this... side job that involves investigating it.

He is still ashamed of admitting he is now working for Acquisitions Inc. He is only doing it because the organization is apparently so powerful, nobles are afraid of opposing it directly. Or they think it's not worth the trouble. So the frequency of him getting chased out by angry guards has dropped a lot since he joined the company. He doesn't really know how to go about it, though. How the hell do you start a franchise?


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 4, 2020)

Again Callen stares for a long while at Lola, before he looks towards Falwin. Observing the man for a long moment, again exchanging a glance with the others for a moment before looking back to Falwin.

"Do you have any information or leads? What is the name of the cult you're..._investigating_?" he asks in a neither abrasive nor particularly friendly voice.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 4, 2020)

I don't know the cult's name, but it's led by a tiefling named Vanifer. From what I hear she used to work for the Flaming Fist, but she is now leading this group in the valley.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 5, 2020)

He adds: "Also... there is something about worshipping fire."


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 5, 2020)

Clyde waves the server, "*bring some bread and a bottle and my glass around for my friends here.*"

"*Looks like we might have a lot to discuss. I'm here because my benefactor has heard that there were Drow Ruins hidden somewhere in the Somber Hills. They think that the ancient Drow might have created a Mythal there using Elven High Magic. I'm not planning on doing anything with it mind you, just see if it's there and report back.*


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 5, 2020)

Zyn listens mostly quietly as the others share information about why they came to the area, it was an uncomfortable feeling to him.  In his homeland motivations and by extension information, were kept secret, lest an assumed ally turn enemy when it was profitable to do so.  The fact that the bard was looking for a cult as well may not bode well for his mission, he would have to keep a close eye on that.

"I was sent here in order to rescue, or perhaps retrieve, a runaway noble from Waterdeep," he offers cautiously to begin.  "I was told that he has joined a cult called the 'Howling Hatred' in this area."  He pauses to look around at the other patrons of the bar and continues more quietly, "my research since coming here has indicated that at least some members of the town are associated with this group."

"They will meet again in two nights, I plan on ambushing the meeting, neutralizing any resistance, and retrieving the wayward noble."  He kept details simple for now with a cautious eye on everyone to make sure there were no indications they would be a problem.  "I do not know precise numbers, but at least a dozen have been seen gathering in town after the meeting."  He considers his phrasing again then continues, "my abilities are not sufficient to neutralize so many quickly, and my chances of success drop dramatically as alarm is raised."

"I have little to offer in payment," he says, honestly.  "But I do not know who else I could approach, without risking talking so someone already involved."


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 5, 2020)

Well... - he stares at the drow's weapons - I'm probably not as skilled as you are at fighting, but you could say I can do a bit of everything. My music has some powers, you see. Healing, offensive, you name it. And I guess I can use a rapier in a pinch. But most importantly, I am the best comedian of the Sword Coast! Now if you excuse me, I am booked to perform in this tavern in a few minutes. I guess I'll see you all tomorrow morning, then!

And he leaves the table before explaining how being the best comedian of the Sword Coast is any useful to their quest.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 5, 2020)

Callen sits and listens to Zyn with a somewhat quizzical expression, silently watching Falwin depart for the stage afterwards. He turns back to the others, setting his hands in his lap as he leans back. 

"Perhaps we should spend some time discussing what we all do and do not know after the bard is done with his jokes. I, too, have come here for the head of a mage who claims membership of a cult of the mad. The Mud Mage, he is called. These matters seem to be connected to one another."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 5, 2020)

"It is at least suspicious," Zyn says judiciously.  "To have so many things happening at the same time without a related cause seems at least _unlikely_."  He frowns considering.  "I do not mind allying myself with your causes so long as it is understood that I have my obligations.  If we are working in similar directions it makes sense to have a common approach lest we step on each others toes."

"My own effort has a fairly specific timeframe attached to it, if we miss two nights hence I do not know when the next option would be.  I was planning on doing some light scouting tonight and using tomorrow to plan."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 5, 2020)

He nods towards the stage, lowering his voice. "Do we trust this man? He appeared with awful coincidence and hasn't mentioned his allegiance. Though I imagine none of us shall for a while..." he says admits, eyeing everyone else left at the table. He then turns to Zyn. "I can accompany you to scout out this location if you wish. If you have need to strike quickly I will not delay you."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 5, 2020)

Lola listens to them all, glancing back and forth between them as they speak. When Falwin departs to do his routine she notes the questions asked by the others about trust as she sits back in her chair and takes stock of the things she knows in her about what's going on so far. "Do we really trust anyone else we come across in this city?" Lola asks before lifting her cup to her mouth to drink. 

"What we know so far is that this place has at least one large cult operating within it or several small ones, that they've got such a crime problem that the jailhouse is brimming with people, and that goblins and other nasties can slip in without much opposition...at least from the living," Lola says. 

"I would be remiss if I were to let the two of you traipse about town without me to do this scouting, but it really isn't my expertise. Also I doubt that I have much more fight in me for the day. I could look into things around town though, do a type of scouting of my own. Callen and I made some great headway on my little project--it's nothing as altruistic as what you lot are engaged in." 

"Lord Roaringhorn, whom I went to see when we stopped, gifted me these horses as a bit of business transaction to help me secure some ancient land near here. The exact places were lost to time, but I think that ghost coupled with Roaringhorn's knowledge of the area might have helped tremendously. The thing is I'm trying to secure my house name, as far as I know I am the last heir to House Bellevue. My father is in no shape to produce another and I am...not really the type someone takes as a wife, but if I could build alliances and secure land at this stage it might grant me a level of political power." 

"So that's what I'm doing then, but I feel like so far everything we're discussing here could be of service to everyone else." She points at Zyn and Callen using her index and middle fingers. "You two would be greatly helped in having a connection to a noble house, if you don't have one already. You might even get by in spying tonight on the good graces of the Bellevue name. Roaringhorn and I would hardly want to own property in a land lousy with cults, ghosts, and goblins, and if I can help Zyn's noble recover this man they've lost I might have just gained the favor of one more Great House. Clyde is claiming there's more ruins out there that belonged to the Drow. That's your people," she points at Zyn, "And possibly more land for us to split, sell, or develop."


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 5, 2020)

"... so that duke, all high and mighty, law and order, council of four, etc. But did you know his wife left him for a bugbear?..."

As Falwin made his show, he observed those people he had met, wondering if it was a good idea to join them.

"...and then she said: I'd use Invisibility on you to make you disappear, but then I'd have to touch you..."

The drow seemed pretty strong. He also had a very scary glare. But Falwin had meet those types before. One beer or two and they just melt and start talking about all their problems.

...<plays a song making fun of Waterdeep nobles that also contains subliminal messages about joining Acquisitions Inc.>...

The Bellueve girl was interesting. He had heard Lord Bellueve had not appeared in public for a while, so he wondered what business he was plotting now. The daughter herself seemed like she meant well, at least.

"... So I arrive in this city and ask around who the local powers are, like I always do. Then I learn there aren't any! No nobles. Not even a mayor. The only authority here is a constable! But there is a brothel, of course. I guess even a small town needs that to survive, right?..."

The tiefling seemed like a very serious business guy. But something about him was... _off_. Falwin wasn't sure of what. He wondered if he wasn't just being biased against tieflings like most people, but hey, he had gotten along with tieflings before! Great drinking buddies.

"... And then I learned he hired a full party of adventurers just to beat some bandits. And that he didn't even pay them! Like, isn't that your job? Have you considered a career change, maybe?..."

Overall, he didn't know if he could trust them or not. But he kind of wished he could. He had wandered the Sword Coast for years at this point, never getting too close to anyone. The question was whether they would like him, too...

"... actually, if any of you are considering a career change, I may have a great opportunity to offer. Come talk to me after the show!..."


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 5, 2020)

The server comes back with a basket full of rolls with melted cheese on top, Callen recognizes it as coming from the bakery nearby. There was also a bottle strong smelling dark liquor dropped off with Clyde who pours a glass for everyone. "*It seems like we have a lot to do and our interests align! Let's drink to it!*"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 5, 2020)

Callen gives Lola a quizzical look, taking a sip of the liquor Clyde's poured for everyone. "This town neither has a jail nor an abundance of criminals to fill it with, the goblin and half-orc made their camp at least a half an hour's ride out, and evidence of these cults point to the Hills, not the town itself. There is a lot to be said, but let's not muddy the waters with outlandish stories." He takes one of the rolls and bites into it hard, though with a precise air.

"I will work with you, as you command useful magics. But not because of your blood or to cultivate a connection with your House. I must avenge my allies the Mud Mage killed and reclaim what he has stolen for those that yet live. Alliances with me and my people may wait until you turn a profit."

Though he often had to calculate and fabricate what he was saying, this at least was true so far as Callen was concerned; putting too much stake in a house with only one remaining heir was a risky investment to undertake, even if that heir was a worthy ally individually.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 6, 2020)

"A tunnel in the town," Zyn amends.  "Whether it goes to the hills or back to the underdark itself I cannot say."  His tone was calm, the mission ahead was all that really matters.  He pauses to eye the strong drink then sniffs it and takes a careful sip, trying his best not to scowl at the odd tastes of surface drinks.

To Callen he says, "I need little rest, but an extra set of eyes would be welcome if you wish to check thinks out with me.  I do not plan on going far though, leaving any evidence that we were planning something may ruin the opportunity."  To the others he adds, "we can all meet up again at the morning meal and finalize a plan."


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 6, 2020)

Clyde leans in says in a lower turn, "*I don't mind going over there early to help take a look.*"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 6, 2020)

Callen lifts his chin slightly, nodding once. "As you wish."


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 6, 2020)

Performance for attempting to convey Acquisitions Inc. recruitment ad in show:

1d20 (16) + 5 = 21


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 6, 2020)

"While you're all doing that I will check around and see if there's anything else I can find out about anything without raising too much of a suspicion," Lola says.


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 6, 2020)

After the show a young guy who seems formally dressed approaches Falwin after the show. He looks really strong but seems rather unexpressive. He seems to squint when he looks at Falwin. Falwin can't tell if he's trying to size him up, or if his vision is bad and he's trying to make him out clearly. "*Hi,*" he pauses an uncomfortably long moment before he says, "*You said something about a job?*"


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 7, 2020)

strongarm85 said:


> After the show a young guy who seems formally dressed approaches Falwin after the show. He looks really strong but seems rather unexpressive. He seems to squint when he looks at Falwin. Falwin can't tell if he's trying to size him up, or if his vision is bad and he's trying to make him out clearly. "*Hi,*" he pauses an uncomfortably long moment before he says, "*You said something about a job?*"



"Oh yes! You see, there is this company I'm working for..."

Falwin explains the Acq. Inc program, the positions available and how he neds to build a franchise. He basically repeats what he has been told before.

"So... are you interested?"

Persuasion: 1d20 (4) + 5 = 9


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 7, 2020)

Callen sits and considers the comedy show for a bit, before he writes something down in a journal he keeps on his person. Sliding that into his pack once again, he looks to the others. "Let's not delay. Clyde and I with Zyn. Lola will ply within the town." He finishes his drink, setting the empty glass down. "I have spoken."


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 7, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> "Oh yes! You see, there is this company I'm working for..."
> 
> Falwin explains the Acq. Inc program, the positions available and how he neds to build a franchise. He basically repeats what he has been told before.
> 
> ...


He kind of just stands there for a moment and he says, "*Okay*."


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 7, 2020)

strongarm85 said:


> He kind of just stands there for a moment and he says, "*Okay*."



"That is great! I think I will place you at the job of Oblivator. You seem to be a good fit for the job. What is your name again?"

Somehow this gig was actually working. Huh.


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 8, 2020)

Just to move things along, the owner of the restaurant provides everyone with a warm bowl of creamy stew made with Bison with Mushrooms, and salad with Spinach and a Vinegar based strawberry dressing on the side with pecans, dried berries, and cheese. The owner says its on the house and thanks you for what you've done for the town, and while apologizing for your loss.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 8, 2020)

Lola returns to check on the progress on the dresses she's having made or altered. While there she strikes up a conversations that she hopes will lead to something to do with the local religions and cults. 

"Sorry to come back and bother you so soon," she apologizes. "Though you look a bit busier than I would have expected for a town this size. There can't be all that many formal functions and affairs at least..."


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 8, 2020)

Falwin instructs the kid to meet him at the inn's entrance in the morning, so he can join him and the party in the cult investigations.

He then goes out for a stroll around the city before bedtime. He likes to do that sometimes, because you can only talk about places you actually know. It's also useful to learn what the best shortcuts are in case you need to escape from some angry town guards, or the occasional inconvenient admirer. Maybe he even learns something that could help with tomorrow's adventure.

Perception: 1d20 (16) + 2 = 18


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 8, 2020)

Zyn will wait until darkness sets in and the town is quiet and still and then he will make a circuit of the town with the others.  He'll keep an eye out for anything unusual and he'll take a long route around the town so that if they are watched it won't be immediately clear that he knows what to look for, or that he even has a particular destination in mind.  He'll keep his eyes pealed for anyone following them or anything unusual.

When he reaches the tunnel's location he'll take extra care to make sure that they're clear to investigate more closely.

*#Perception (Zyn)*: 1d20 (17) + 3 *Total*: 20 (Passive Perception 13)
*#Investigation (Zyn)*: 1d20 (*1*) + 0 *Total*: 1  ()
*#Stealth*: 1d20 (*1*) + 5 *Total*: 6 (heh, well, there goes my dice karma I guess?)


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 8, 2020)

Callen says little in response to the free meal, eating in silence for the duration. Once darkness falls, he joins Zyn in approaching the tunnel's entrance, inviting Zyn along. Before doing so, however, he gives Lola a piece of advice. "See if the priest is done with her chores about the shrine. Her faith and skill could be of use in the tasks to come." A beat pause. "I have spoken."

Then he bumbles along to join Zyn in his sleuthing...

*#Perception*: 1d20 (9) + 1 *Total*: 10
*#Investigation*: 1d20 (3) + 2 *Total*: 5
*#Stealth*: 1d20 (6) + 5 *Total*: 11


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 9, 2020)

Clyde also tries to keep up with Zyn and Callen. The tunnel is about 5 feet wide with smooth stone, damp, and irregularly shapped and slowly descending.

Perception: 12+4 = 16
Investigation: 11+1 = 12
Stealth: 1+4 = 5

As they go down the tunnel Clyde's foot slips on the damp floor, his feet in front of him, he goes crashing into Zyn and the two of them go sliding down the rocky uneven floor, bouncing off a corner and coming to a stop in front of a door, comprised of a stone slab with a metal pull ring. Everyone stays quite for a moment, at the bottom, but there is no sign that anybody heard them. 

The door does not have a lock.


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 9, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Lola returns to check on the progress on the dresses she's having made or altered. While there she strikes up a conversations that she hopes will lead to something to do with the local religions and cults.
> 
> "Sorry to come back and bother you so soon," she apologizes. "Though you look a bit busier than I would have expected for a town this size. There can't be all that many formal functions and affairs at least...



"Oh, it's not problem at all. I managed to get quite a bit done today actually. Your dress should be ready in the morning."


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 9, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Falwin instructs the kid to meet him at the inn's entrance in the morning, so he can join him and the party in the cult investigations.
> 
> He then goes out for a stroll around the city before bedtime. He likes to do that sometimes, because you can only talk about places you actually know. It's also useful to learn what the best shortcuts are in case you need to escape from some angry town guards, or the occasional inconvenient admirer. Maybe he even learns something that could help with tomorrow's adventure.
> 
> Perception: 1d20 (16) + 2 = 18



There are several roads that meet together in town as the place sprung up along a crossroads. Heading east you can go toward Phandalin, to the west if the Bargewright Inn, South Leads to waterdeep, and North leads to other towns. The Guards in this town can barely be called guards at all. More like volunteers.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 9, 2020)

Callen trots along to catch up to them at a gradual pace, sighing quietly. "Let's hope they're away at a cross city convention," he says mildly, some of his unfiltered humor peeking out, if only for a moment.  "It is unlocked, but that does not mean the path is clear," he says solemnly to Clyde. "Search." And with that he moves forward to do that himself, pressing his hands to the door and listening for any kind of hidden compartments or the sound of a trip string tensing.

*#Investigation, Clyde's Help*: 2d20kh1 (5, 3) + 2 *Total*: 7

"Seems like it's fine."


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 9, 2020)

The narrow pathway down turns into a dirt ground going in, and feels lightly mudy. The hallways eventually opens into a large 50 by 50 chamber with a wet muddy floor To the right beside the way up is are a several hooks along the wall. Two well used cloaks and a waterskin are hanging from it. The waterskin looks about half full.

To the left along the wall there is a passageway that appears to be made out of worked stone.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 9, 2020)

strongarm85 said:


> "Oh, it's not problem at all. I managed to get quite a bit done today actually. Your dress should be ready in the morning."


"Wonderful," Lola says with a smile. "If only I had somewhere to wear it around here, are there any social events coming up? Any big soirées that a young woman might find herself clamoring to go to?" Lola asks.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 9, 2020)

Zyn will take a close look at the cloaks.  Are they presumably the black cloaks mentioned by his contact?  If so he'll quickly check them over for any sort of identifying marking.

"I'm not sure it's wise to go much deeper without the others," he says in a hushed tone.  "This could be a guardpost, or it could be the actual meetingplace for whatever business they have.  It wouldn't do for us to be caught now."

Were there any turns in the passageway, or alcoves or anything that might give chance for an ambush?


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 9, 2020)

Thanks to his improved darkvision Zyn can see well down the hallway looks to be about 200 feet long with some. About 50 feet down the hallway there are stone doors like the one he went threw that are partially ajar on the left and right. Past the doors the ceiling turns into a series of 10 foot square panels with rusty iron frames around each one stretching towards the a door at the far end of the hall. There is a tiny bit of light appearing from down the hallway from the door that Zyn can see. The room on the other side must be will lit for that much light to emit from a slot in the door that looks about eye level. The light becomes gradually dimmer as it moves past the pannels and the by the time it reaches the  partially open doors the light is dim enough to be considered darkness again. Effectively the hallway beyond those doors counts as Dim light, which for Zyn counts as bright light.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 9, 2020)

Callen nods in agreement with Zyn, surveying the hallway with mild interest but ultimately not wishing to risk it. "There's wisdom in that," he whispers. "This information is adequate."


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 10, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "Wonderful," Lola says with a smile. "If only I had somewhere to wear it around here, are there any social events coming up? Any big soirées that a young woman might find herself clamoring to go to?" Lola asks.



"We don't get many events like that beyond the local festivals and special occasions like weddings I'm afraid. Spring Equinox is on the 19th, which is in a tenday. We don't celebrate Fey Day like they do in Waterdeep, but a few people use it as an excuse to be a little roudy. The next real Festival day is going to be Greengrass, which is a ways off still."

In Fearun Callendar, known as the Calandar of Harpots, is a arranged into 12 Months. Each Month is exactly 30 days long. Each Week in the Callendar is exactly 10 days long is called a tenday and therefore there are 3 tendays in each month numbered accordingly. During 5 Days of the Year there are designated festival days. These days fall outside a given tenday period of time, and occur between Months. These days are: Wintersun, Greengrass, Midsummer, High Harvestide, and Feast of the Moon. Every Fourth Year, there is also additional Festivalday called Shieldmeet that happen the day following Midsummer and works like a Leap Year.

Each Festival day has it's own celebrations.

The Current day is the 9th of Ches, aka. The Claw of Sunsets. The Spring Solstice is the 19th of Ches.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 10, 2020)

strongarm85 said:


> "We don't get many events like that beyond the local festivals and special occasions like weddings I'm afraid. Spring Equinox is on the 19th, which is in a tenday. We don't celebrate Fey Day like they do in Waterdeep, but a few people use it as an excuse to be a little roudy. The next real Festival day is going to be Greengrass, which is a ways off still."
> 
> In Fearun Callendar, known as the Calandar of Harpots, is a arranged into 12 Months. Each Month is exactly 30 days long. Each Week in the Callendar is exactly 10 days long is called a tenday and therefore there are 3 tendays in each month numbered accordingly. During 5 Days of the Year there are designated festival days. These days fall outside a given tenday period of time, and occur between Months. These days are: Wintersun, Greengrass, Midsummer, High Harvestide, and Feast of the Moon. Every Fourth Year, there is also additional Festivalday called Shieldmeet that happen the day following Midsummer and works like a Leap Year.
> 
> ...


Lola goes for a bit of a long-shot pass. "Do you know of a spot where I might admire the cranes?"


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 10, 2020)

"I can't say I know of any good places to watch cranes form here. Maybe check by the river shallows?"


*Spoiler*: __ 



Lola is absolutely certain that this person is completely clueless about the paper crane she possesses or any implied meaning that she may have.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 10, 2020)

Lola gives the woman her most winning smile. "I'll be sure to take a look," she says. "I'd best be going now, but I'll be back to pick up my order. Oh! Is there somewhere I might send a carrier pigeon to an associate in another town?" Lola asks. 

When she is told where she might do this, if there is such a place, she seeks out Garalel.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 10, 2020)

Zyn nods and leads the others outside.  He'll keep a careful eye for anyone that might see them exit the tunnel, and assuming there's no indication they are watched will complete his circuit of the town before heading to the inn for the night.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 11, 2020)

Lola enters the shrine where Garalel was last seen, being as careful as she can not to cause too much of a disruption to anyone who might be around. She keeps her hands clasped in front of her, her wand stowed away in a pouch by her leg as she searches around for Garalel. 

She finds her and makes her approach with caution. "Garalel, are you almost done?" she asks. "I think we may require a bit of your assistance if you can muster a bit of courage."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 11, 2020)

Callen keeps an eye out beside Zyn and Clyde as they backtrack their way out of the tunnels, whispering in a low voice to the Drow.

"What description do you have of this lost lordling? It may be difficult to pick him out in a crowd of hooded cultists if things turn to a brawl."


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 11, 2020)

There isn't anyone in the temple when lolla walks in, she finds the room where Garallel is staying though.


*Spoiler*: __ 



In Garallel's room on her bed Lola sees an sheet of blue paper of the same type used to fold the paper crane. This one has been unfolded and is laying open on the bed. There is a note carefully written on the paper which would be concealed by the folds of the paper while folded into the shape of a crane.

Does she read it?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 11, 2020)

(( @strongarm85 that's a fair question, the instructions I have don't include a name or description, does Zyn know who he's looking for? ))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 11, 2020)

strongarm85 said:


> There isn't anyone in the temple when lolla walks in, she finds the room where Garallel is staying though.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Is she in the room? Lola takes a quick look around to make sure she's not there and she doesn't notice any signs of something happening to her. 

"Garallel? Garallel, are you in here?" Lola asks. 

Perception: 
1d20 (1) + 2 = 3


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 11, 2020)

Lola does not detect Garallel or anybody else nearby.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 11, 2020)

Zyn considers the question, but only for a moment.  It would not do for his target to get killed in crossfire, "her most distinguishing feature is a round face and somewhat pointed nose, short black hair, and blue eyes.  I have seen a portrait of her, hopefully I would recognize her if we see her here."  After another moment's consideration he adds, "her name is Savra Belabranta, though it seems possible that this cult would call her differently."

He walks in silence for a moment, face unreadable then he mentions, "it may be best for us to neutralize as many as possible without killing in this.  Chances seem high that there are other people 'missing' that are caught up in the cult."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 12, 2020)

strongarm85 said:


> Lola does not detect Garallel or anybody else nearby.


Lola Mage Hands the paper up into the air to let it hover near her face so that she can read it.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 12, 2020)

After reading the note Lola returns it to the place where it was, she takes out a piece of parchment, tears a strip off and, using a brunt piece of charcoal scribbles a note for her old classmate. 



> "The others and I might have use for your talents if you're interested."
> 
> - Lola



She writes the 'o' in her name as a small heart, chuckles to herself and then goes off to find the place mentioned in the note.


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 12, 2020)

The place Lola out of place. Where it not the profusion of old doors, barrels, rotting furniture, and tools leaning against the wall outside the building it would look just like a private residence. There is a sign outside the door but in the dark of night it's too difficult to read with her human eyes and a lack of light shining on it. A light is coming form inside, and the door is unlocked and seems to be open later than most of the other place this late at night. An ordinary person passing by at might just mistake the place an especially junky house.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 12, 2020)

Lola considers drawing her torch, lighting it and attempting to read the sign, but she decides against it.

She knocks lightly at the door and waits for someone to show up. "Salutations! Excuse my impropriety, I am Lola Bellevue--I think that I may be looking for someone here."

She will then pull out the folded paper that she has been carrying. "Is Garallel around?" 

*Persuasion Check:* 
1d20 (10) + 6 = 16


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 12, 2020)

"I can strike to disable just as easily as kill," Callen remarks. "Once we gather the half dozen that will form our group, rest should be the order of the day until evening. The bard, priest, and noblewoman can bring in the rear behind our approach."


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 12, 2020)

The door opens. The owner is a short, old, Tethian human male who greats, "*Yes yes, come in, your friend is inside.*"

The room store looks less like a store, and more of an old house that's been turned into a store. There are various rooms where you might except for different house functions, but from floor the cealing of every room is just stacked with new and used goods: Furniture, Lamps, Carpets, Mirrors, Weapons, Shields, Helmets, and a little bit of everything else. There is even a shelf full of books, including blank books, and parchments of various kinds.

"*Garallel, your friend is here!*"

Garallel comes from behind a corner, "*Lola?*"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 13, 2020)

strongarm85 said:


> The door opens. The owner is a short, old, Tethian human male who greats, "*Yes yes, come in, your friend is inside.*"
> 
> The room store looks less like a store, and more of an old house that's been turned into a store. There are various rooms where you might except for different house functions, but from floor the cealing of every room is just stacked with new and used goods: Furniture, Lamps, Carpets, Mirrors, Weapons, Shields, Helmets, and a little bit of everything else. There is even a shelf full of books, including blank books, and parchments of various kinds.
> 
> ...



"It's me Gara," Lola says as she steps in a surveys the room. "I didn't know you would be here, until I went to your room to find you." 

Lola produces the folded up crane that she took earlier and holds it up between two fingers. She isn't sure, but she is hoping that inside of it is the same message that was on Garallel's. 

"The man that died the other day, Rowan? I found this on him. I figured if he died with something left to do I should at least try and see what it was," Lola says.


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 13, 2020)

"_*Ah yes, I thought you might make it  here. Rowan was sent on a mission. I employ a lot of children in town to run errands for me, so I had them drop off the crane this morning. Since he wasn't there it was left behind I see. Rowan was sent here on a mission regarding mysterious druid circle that appeared in the hills recently. They haven't come here, but they've been trying to recruit ordinary people to complete some kind of ritual to "restore balance to the land". The druids in or organization know of no such ritual that would require ordinary people to perform that would do such a thing."

"They basically wanted him to try to infiltrate the group, and report back once he found out what the druids were up to, but I can't give to non-members, there are rules after all our organization has been around for over 1,400 years, but we always been focused on the greater good. Your friend Garallel has been a perspective member for some time now. In order to actually join though you need to perform a task for us."

"Luckily for us, there is a task you can perform without traveling too far away. There is a menacing figure that has appeared at Lance Rock recently. Our contacts have determined him to be Orioeth, who was troubled young noble scion from Baldur's Gate. He was troubled but gifted young man. He liked to dissect animals while they were still alive. So his family hired him a tutor. Little did they know the man they hired to tutor him was demented necromancer. He is the only living thing in the cave there, but necromancers are rarely truly alone. Find out what he's up to report back and you can join. Once you're a member I share more about what I know. The job we had for Rowan was dangerous. I need to know both of your up for taking it on before I tell you more."*_


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 14, 2020)

"You want me to investigate this noble or you want me to look into the actually necromancer? And this is to join your...paper crane organization? I already don't like this business with someone experimenting on animals," Lola says.


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 14, 2020)

*"We are the Harpers. We are dedicated to promoting good, preserving history, preserving the balance in nature and society, and making sure that no one country becomes too powerful to limit the damages caused by large scale wars between nations. We remember all sorts of things that other's don't. 

"For example Lance Rock has been out there for so many generations that the people live here forgot about when it first appeared, but we remember that "Old Gnawbones" carried Lance Rock down from the Grey Peak Mountains, and using her advanced scrying magic was able to drop the rock on her Red Dragon rival to eliminate him without a fight. Old Gnawbones being the Ancient Green Dragon making her home in Kryptgarden Forest, North of Waterdeep.

"The paper crane is merely a way to let the faction agents know where to meet for kit and information. I might employ other methods. Plus I sell harps and very little in the way of higher authority. If the wrong person finds the note I show them the room with 20 harps on display and they go about their business with barely a question asked, the crane dismissed as a simple advertisement. It was a trick I learned years ago from a former agent who works for the Lord's Alliance now.*

"*The noble was a necromancer's apprentice for a few years. The necromancer is elsewhere now and we believe the noble is on his own, but he might be sufficiently skilled to have made undead servants of his own. His reasons for coming here are unknown.*


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 14, 2020)

Lola sighs, her eyes looking from side to side. Her face twisting into a sort of _what have you gotten into Lola_ look. She shakes her head, hoping to clear her mind. "Do I have to know how to play the harp to join or is that just a name? Because I am not exactly okay with letting a necromancer run free and hurt people and animals unchecked." 

"If I join what does that mean for me and the rest of my life? My plans?"


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 14, 2020)

"_*You don't have to know how to play the harp, but we can teach you. As far as what that means for the rest of your life. It means keeping your involvement with our group a secret since certain city governments don't allow us to work there openly. You'd be fine in Waterdeep, which is a free city, but not among Bauldur's Gate depending on which Dukes found out. You do get quite a bit of a lattiude to pursue your own interests in this group as well. Occasionally you might be asked to do something, but we aren't able offer direct payments for services so technically anything you do for us is on a voluntary basis, a fact which works in favor of various wizards and sorcerers who fill our ranks as well. As you gain renown in the organization, you can gain access to special training and mentors that help you with your own various pursuits and interests while taking on more responsibility. Eventually we can use our information network to help procure magic items for you.

"The highest ranking member of the Harpers in this region is actually a member of Waterhavian Nobility. I understand that his family and yours are close."*_

((Duke being the word for their city rulers))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 14, 2020)

Lola figures this must be Roaringhorn and that the connection between them must have been something this group was notified of. "It couldn't help to have allies, so I will see if I can take care of this request. The only thing I need to know is...are you the group in town that's been mistaken for a cult, because we're seeking them out right now and any information on them could help us stop them or the rumor that is spreading about them," Lola said.


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 14, 2020)

*"Oh no, I'm the only Harper here in town. There are maybe a half dozen or so Harpers in the various towns in the region, most operate independently with various other allies who are not themselves Harpers.*


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 14, 2020)

strongarm85 said:


> *"Oh no, I'm the only Harper here in town. There are maybe a half dozen or so Harpers in the various towns in the region, most operate independently with various other allies who are not themselves Harpers.*


"Okay, well I will take my leave of this for now, I just need to know where the cave is and then I think I can figure out the rest from there," she said. 

"Can you send Lord Roaringhorn word that I have made a breakthrough though?"


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 15, 2020)

"*Which Lord Roaringhorn do you mean I wonder? Do you mean Tylander Roaringhorn down in Aphail, or his younger brother Zelraun Roaringhorn? Zelraun may look young now but he's the same age as your father. Potions of Longevity will do that. He and your father went on adventures together when they were young but your father gave up the life adventure and Zelraun has never really stopped. Zelraun still doesn't look a day over 30 even now. He's one of the few open leaders of our organization and one of it's top leaders."*


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 15, 2020)

strongarm85 said:


> "*Which Lord Roaringhorn do you mean I wonder? Do you mean Tylander Roaringhorn down in Aphail, or his younger brother Zelraun Roaringhorn? Zelraun may look young now but he's the same age as your father. Potions of Longevity will do that. He and your father went on adventures together when they were young but your father gave up the life adventure and Zelraun has never really stopped. Zelraun still doesn't look a day over 30 even now. He's one of the few open leaders of our organization and one of it's top leaders."*


"I believe I have the wrong one," she says. "Though I might pay the other a visit one of these days, thank you for correcting me before I made a fool of myself elsewhere." 

Lola said giving a little bow. 

"I wonder why my father never speaks of him? I will have to ask when next I see him," Lola said. "I might need to head back though. I will get started looking for this noble in the morning."


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 15, 2020)

Garallel accompanied Lola out of the store and back in the direction of the center of town, "I suppose I'll meet up with you in the morning. Do you think we'll be able to convince the others to come?"


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 15, 2020)

And so the night passes, and in the morning every meets up in the town square before mounting up on their horses and taking a short ride out to Lance Rock, which is about 10 miles outside of town off the road a ways.  Actual Lance Rock is a 25 foot tall Menhir embedded into the ground at 65 degree angle. There is no telling how much of it is embedded deep under the ground. Near the rock is a Ravine that oppens up And there is a sign posted in front of the door. It reads:

Come no closer
lest you catch
the disfiguring plague
that afflicts me! 
The Lord of Lance Rock!​


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 15, 2020)

Lola gives Garallel a little wink. "I am pretty sure that they're already on board," she says. 

--  --  --  --  --  --  --  --  --  -- 

When the group arrives at Lance Rock the next morning and find the sign outside, she reads over it multiple times before blowing a puff of air up through her bangs. "So we're all in agreement that this sign is probably meant to scare us away, right?" 

*Lola scans the area around the menhir, perception: *
1d20 (15) + 2 = 17


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 16, 2020)

"Totally," Garallel says gripping her staff as she knocks the sign over.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 16, 2020)

Callen spends the rest of the his time before they leave plying false tarot readings and trying likely in vain to use them to get a read on any possible cult members. He sleeps fitfully during the night, but rises in short order to mount up and grab the reins of his horse and head out with the others to Lance Rock for the purposes of investigation. As they come up to the sign, he straightens up in the saddle.

_Disfiguring plague?! What in Nine Hells -- were they supposed to just *ignore* a warning like that? He already had enough scars!_

The rogue dismounts and straightens up, raising his chin. He reaches to open the door, peek inside, and move forward warily. "Let us away -- there is no time to delay."


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 16, 2020)

Falwin wakes up in the morning as the tavern employee knocks his door. He requested before going to sleep because he is not good at getting up early. The night is the most fun part of the day, he doesn't really get those early birds.

He meets his new friends near the tavern entrance, as well as his new "employee", Robert. He leaves with the six to go fight the cults, as well as some necromancer they are talking about. They say something about money, so he is in.

Upon arriving at Lance Rock, he notices the group gathering in front of a sign and goes to read it too.

*"Disfiguring plague? That's not very welcoming. I get it that we are going to fight an evil necromancer, but who actually advertises that kind of thing?"* - he asks

"Almost like he wants us to react to it a certain way. The question is which", he thinks to himself.

He looks around to see if there are any other signs of life.

Perception: 1d20 (17) + 2 = 19


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 16, 2020)

The first chamber of this cave is lit up enough that people without blind sight can see fine but is out of direct sunlight.

The room is a larger chamber with a narrow path leading to a second darker chamber.

In the center of the floor in this first chamber is a dead decomposing human body in the middle of the floor, just sprawled out laying still an unmoving.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 16, 2020)

Falwin is thrown off-guard when he sees the body. He knew this endeavor was going to be dangerous, but he hadn't stopped to think much of it before. Seeing someone was probably killed by the thing they are going to face startles him a bit.
*
"Wow. Poor guy. Or gal."*

He also can't help but remember the word "necromancer" he heard while they were leaving, so he tries to keep distance from the body.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 16, 2020)

Lola lets out a sigh. "No surprises this time." 

She glances to the others present. "Stand back, please." 

With her wand in hand, Lola whispers an incantation and makes a series of quick movement. A stream of conjured fire erupts from the tip of the wand, flying toward the body. 

*To Hit: *1d20 (8) + 6 = 14
*Damage:* 1d10 (2) [magical fire] = 2


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 17, 2020)

A ghastly shriek errupts from the dead body as the firebolt hits it. However the creature does not rise up or try to move even as it's skin burns. As the creature is not engaging initiative does not begin.

Garallel Arcana: 19+4=23

"Zombies are evil undead that seek to kill the living if they are left uncontrolled. Animated zombies under the control of a wizard are very literal minded in the execution of their master's orders. This Zombie has probably been told to lay there until something else happens. Let's just keep our distance and put it out of it's misery."

Garallel cast Sacred Flame on the Zombie, it fails it's Dexterity Save and takes 6 points of Radiant Damage.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 17, 2020)

Not having any means to burn the thing from afar, Falwin grabs his lute and starts playing a slow, sad march to pay respects to the thing's soul.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 17, 2020)

Lola casts the spell again, seeing as how the create seems to still be somewhat intact. 

To Hit: 1d20 (13) + 6 = 19
Damage: 1d10 (1) [magical fire] = 1

And a third one just in case, since I am rolling the worst damage right now. 

To Hit: 1d20 (9) + 6 = 15 
Damage: 1d10 (1) [magical fire] = 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 17, 2020)

*"Come on girl, you can do it. Eye of the tiger!"*

Falwin tries to motivate her verbally but not magically because those inspiration dice aren't exactly cheap.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 17, 2020)

Eventually the zombie stops shrieking when people hit it, and the partially burned corpse just lies there motionless on the ground. The Cave continues to the west of where your standing and passage way narrows down to about 10 feet wide. You wont be able to walk more than two wide going into the next chamber. There seems to be no lighting extending into the next room beyond the entrance, but those with darkvision can tell that after the passage way heading up the chamber gets much much wider beyond it.

Clyde and Garallel will move as directed. What do you do?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 17, 2020)

Falwin stares at Zyn with a subtle smirk, hoping he gets the memo.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 17, 2020)

Lola uses her tinderbox to light a torch and holds it up above her head so that the light is cast out as far as possible. Once she finds that there is a hallway, she casts mage hand and has the hand move out down the hall so that any traps that might be down there will be more easily visible. (the torch should provide...I think bright light for 20 feet radius and then dim light another 20 feet from that, so it might be able to light the whole hallway.)

"This is this person's lair or whatever, we might be walking into more tomfoolery," she says.

*Perception:*
1d20 (1) + 2 = 3


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 17, 2020)

As the Mage hand leads the group into the next chamber, rocks fall on the mage hand from above. The magehand take some damage and winks out of existence and the torch itself is smashed by several rocks as it enters the chamber. The rocks appear to have fallen down from an overhanging  ledge in the entrance to the following chamber from this room. A few seconds later 2 medium sized humanoid shapes with decaying flesh jump down from the ledge Taking 4 Damage each. They turn and see the rest of the party and come charging.

Everyone roll initiative.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 17, 2020)

Initiative:
*#Zyn's Gofast*: 1d20 (*20*) + 4 *Total*: 24

Zyn will move slightly forward to be in front of the group and make ready to dodge attacks from the creatures and give the mages a chance to react to this new threat.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 17, 2020)

*Lola Initiative:* 3

*Fire Bolt: 
To Hit:* 1d20 (8) + 6 = 14
*Damage:* 1d10 (8) [magical fire] = 8


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 17, 2020)

EvilMoogle said:


> Initiative:
> *#Zyn's Gofast*: 1d20 (*20*) + 4 *Total*: 24
> 
> ((Do you want actions too?))


Sure


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 17, 2020)

"Damn, what a waste of a torchlight. Now Lola will have to burn you using her magic. Do you have any idea how LONG that takes?"

He looks to Lola: "Okay sorry, lady. Couldn't resist."

He looks back at the monsters, specifically whichever isn't currently fighting Zyn. "Then again, perhaps it's for the best. Without a torchlight at least half our party doesn't have to see your face!"

Initiative: 1d20 (2) + 3 = 5
Vicious Mockery: 1d4 (*1*) damage + disadvantage on next attack, wisdom save, DC 13


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 17, 2020)

Callen ducks subtly behind Zyn's guard, waiting patiently for the undead to engage with their frontline before darting out from behind the sturdy Drow. Drawing his shortsword, he swipes at the sluggish husk with one sharp cut. (Callen delays until a zombie is within 5 feet of an ally (preferably Zyn) before striking to catch Sneak Attack.)

*Result*: 1d20 (*20*) + 5 *Total*: 25
*#damage*: 4d6 (4, 2, *6*, 2) + 3 *Total*: 17


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 18, 2020)

Callen: 25
Zyn: 24
Clyde: 15
Zombie 2: 12
Garallel: 6
Falwin: 5
Lola: 3
Zombie 1: 2

Callen Readies his strike as the Zombies approach as Zyn takes up a defensive position at the front. Clyde uses his bonus action to reach into a pouch and throw sand into the eyes of Zombie 1: confiring advantage to the next attack roll against that creature. He also readies an action to attack a zombie once it reaches his melee range. 

On Zombie 2's turn it enters Clyde's range triggering his readied action attack, hitting with a 14 and dealing 6 damage. That attack is followed up by Callen's readied attack which is a Critical Hit that does 17 damage to the Zombie. Because it's a critical hit the Zombie's undead fortitude does not trigger and the undead creature dies before it can get it's attack off.

Garallel on her turn uses Sacred Flame on the Zombie shambling towards Zyn, It takes 4 radiant damage as the holy light flares from it's body. The zombie lets out a snarl and as hiss as feelings it didn't know it had were injured by Falwin's insult as it takes 1 Psychic damage. Because of Clyde's earlier use of Pocket Sand, Lola benefits from the Clyde's Help action turning. Lola A bolt a flame leaps out from Lola's hand and strikes the creature in the center of it's chest dealing 17 fire damage as the bolt of flame catches penetrates the creatures chest and spreads threwout it's body rendering the creature into a smoldering heap on the ground.


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 18, 2020)

In the following chamber the cealing is higher than in the first one. Behind the entry way into the room is a ledge overhanging the door about 10 feet high that the Zombies where standing on ready to ambush any intruders that entered the room. Continuing forward there are two narrow pathways on either side of the room, left of where you enter and right of where you enter. Both pathways are only 5 feet wide and turn off after a few feet. 

From the left you can hear the rythmic clapping sound and the sound of feet shuffling on the cave floor seemingly in time with the clapping. From the right you hear silence.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 18, 2020)

Lola glances around the darkness. "Can someone hand me a torch or...Garallel, do you have a Light spell you could lend me?" she asks, holding out her wand.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 18, 2020)

I'm afraid I only have candles. - Falwin picks one from his backpack.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 18, 2020)

(I apparently have a lot of these torches, I just never realized it was this many)

Lola digs out another torch and, using the tinderbox, lights it. "I have another, besides how silly would I look traipsing about a cave with a house candle?" 

She holds the torch up. "Hopefully this one lasts longer than the last."


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 18, 2020)

So... guys. Raiding a cave to fight a necromancer. How did you all end up doing that? It is kind of random.

Myself, I insulted a few too many people and ended up having to work for this company for a bit to lay low. I've never imagined myself doing this type of work, though.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 18, 2020)

"I'm here to avenge my kin," Callen says simply, ignoring Lola's request for a torch. "This is simply a distraction, but a worthy one at that. This region is flush with mysteries, cults, and wicked individuals. Though it seems not even undead are truly free of death."

He nods to Clyde once. "That was quick and clever thinking in the heat of battle. Well struck..."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 18, 2020)

Zyn considers the question for a moment, not entirely clear himself how the varied steps of his life lead to this point.  He then considers the bard, and the rest of his companions, and the general chaos the last few days had been in particular.

"It's complicated," he says simply, without elaboration.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 22, 2020)

"Eventually everyone in my family gets roped into these kinds of things," Lola said. "Test of the mettle and all that. I just decided to get my start a little earlier." 

Lola eyes the diverging paths. "So is it going to be right or left?"


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 22, 2020)

I don't know why, but I want to know what this sound coming from the left is.


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 22, 2020)

Continuing onto the narrow passage way to the left the corridor opens into a chamber lit by an oil lantern on a stool. The room is inhabited by three. There a decaying man dressed in fine clothes dancing with a decaying woman dressed in a ball gown as they waltz accross the room. The beat to this macabre dance being kept in the room is kept by similarly decaying old man wearing a tighter shirt with a pair of fine trousers and a vest with an intracately embroidered design with a pair of gold frame spectacles on it's face.

The creatures see you as you enter and lock eyes with you, but make no initial moves towards the party they enter the room. Instead they continue dancing their depraved waltz. What do you do?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 22, 2020)

"This is certainly not what I expected," Lola whispers, mostly to herself. 

Arcana Check, Lola suspects there's some kind of compulsion here, but she will be looking for clues of any spell work: 
1d20 (17) + 2 = 19


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 22, 2020)

"Clearly there is only one thing a bard must do in this situation" - Falwin thinks.

He grabs his lute and starts playing a song following the zombies' beat.

Performance: 1d20 (*20*) + 5 = 25

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 22, 2020)

Lola is aware that Zombies can be given simple orders to follow when they are controlled by animate dead. The fact that the zombies are looking in your direction means that dealing with intruders may be part of those orders. As the dancing continues the waltzing and begins to veer into the party's general direction towards the entrance of chamber.

There are two exits in this room one on the right wall from where you entered and one directly across the room from where the zombies are dancing.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 22, 2020)

"The first corpse never attacked because we didn't set off its trigger. They're following some specific instruction and the fact that they've noticed us probably means it has to do with intruders." Lola says. 

"We can move for the door or....you know, do things the other way."


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 22, 2020)

Falwin will try to make the zombies waste time. He casts Minor Illusion to conjure the image of a circular wall of spiky vines arround the two dancing ones, 5 feet tall.

"I don't see any difference between going forward or behind, but I imagine there are undead in the other path too. I say we burn them down since we're already here."


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 22, 2020)

the circular wall of the spiky vines surrounding the dancing zombies seems to halt their movement toward the group but they continue dancing within the wall, turning their heads when necessary to watch the party's movement.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Dec 22, 2020)

"We could try dancing across the floor," Zyn offers standing to reason the _logic_ of the zombies. "Or we could just have the mages fry them with spellfire from outside the room again?" He knew what his choice would be.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 22, 2020)

They didn't care about my music, so I don't think they would care about us dancing. I guess they really do only care about their instructions.

I didn't know you liked to dance, though, Sir Zyn!


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 22, 2020)

"If we do not fell them now they may come at our backs when we go deeper in or bar our path later when we are wounded, harried, or in a hurry to depart. Suffer not the servants of my enemies." Callen draws his short bow and aims at one of the decaying old man. "Are you all ready?"


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 22, 2020)

The party spends some time wailing on the programmed zombies from a distance it takes a few rounds but eventually they all drop having made a good amount of progress. The Zombies are more less prevented by their programing from trying anything other than dance until they fell apart form the repeated magical and ranged blows against them.

There are two ways out of this room. A Corridor on the right, and another one directly ahead. Zyn is able to notice some faint light from the corridor head which might have gone unnoticed by the other party members since it had to bounce off at least 3 walls to reach the rest of the party.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 22, 2020)

Callen moves forward to collect his arrows first and foremost, tossing them back into his quiver. He examines the corpses briefly and stabs them through the heads just to make sure they weren't getting any ideas, before moving to either doorway to listen near it for any clues as to what might rest ahead.

*#Investigation*: 1d20 (8) + 1 *Total*: 9


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 22, 2020)

Callen tell that the chamber beyond is large and well lit, but can't tell much more than that without moving around the corner to see the room and visually exposing's himself to whoever is in there. A tool like a mirror might be very helpful right now.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 23, 2020)

Callen pulls out the small mirror in his pack of Thieves' Tools, angling it carefully to avoid detection and get a good look ahead into the better lit corridor around the corner.

*#thievestools*: 1d20 (15) + 5 *Total*: 20


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 23, 2020)

The passage opens into an enormous cavern illuminated by several guttering torches set in sconces on the walls. The floor is uneven, and the ceiling is forty feet up. Three flat boulders near the passage serve as tables for human corpses. Severed body parts sit in baskets by the corpses, covered in dry gore. A figure in a dark hood stands by the third table, its back to you. Matted hair juts from the hood, and the figure holds a bone needle threaded with dark cord in its hand.

Farther to the back, a stone stair climbs the wall, ending near the ceiling. A stone slab like a counter juts from the wall across the room from the base of the stairs. It holds saws, knives, and other tools. Four skeletons stand beyond this tool bench, guarding a wide passage that exits the to the west

At the back of the room, behind the 4 Skeletons with bows drawn, stands this man.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 23, 2020)

Once Callen communicates what he saw, and assuming the group decides to go to that room, Falwin will play a simple song on his lute, being careful to make it as low as possible. The melodie is meant to give a feeling of hope.

Bardic Inspiration on Callen


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 24, 2020)

Zyn closes his eyes a moment to picture the room as the rogue described it.  Even assuming the "dead" body parts would stay that way it was not a favorable fortification to charge into.  But his mentor had always taught him the best results came from a prepared mind.  When the others gave the signal they were ready to go he would move quickly into the room, light on his feet and shield ready to intercept arrows and attacks.

Once he got sight of the man in the back, flanked by archers, he focuses on the magic inherent to his race and drops a sphere of _darkness_ on the group.

*#Zyn Initiative*: 1d20 (15) + 4 *Total*: 19


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 24, 2020)

Seeing the tension of the group, Falwin decides to cast an extra protection. He whispers to Zyn what he intends to do, touches him on the shoulder and casts Heroism on him, right before they make the last turn to enter the room.

Cast Heroism on Zyn (+3 Temp HP at the start of his turns, for 10 turns or until concentration ends)
Initiative: 1d20 (14) + 3 = 17


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 24, 2020)

Lola listens to the description of the room intently. 

*Initiative: *
1d20 (14) + 2 = 16

When the people were in sight of the people and she sees the darkness drop into place over the archers and the man at the far side of the room, Lola makes a quick somatic gestures, whispering the incantation before aiming her wand at the person holding the bone needle with their back to them. There's the muted roar of flames as she sends a stream of fire from the tip of her wand. 

*To Hit:* 1d20 (3) + 6 = 9

*Damage:* 1d10 (5) [magical fire] = 5


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 25, 2020)

Callen draws his bow and takes aim towards the necromancer proper, launching an arrow at him soundly.

#initiative: 1d20 (12) + 3
Total: 15

#attack neck romancer: 1d20 (3) + 5
Total: 8


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 25, 2020)

As soon as Falwin enters the room, he is going to insult the guy who looks like the boss.

"Skeletons, huh? What is up with that? Can't get any woman to hook up with you so you had to make some for you? I can't imagine you're getting much from those bony ones, though."

Vicious Mockery: 1d4 (*1*)


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 26, 2020)

Feeling Invigorated by Falwin's spell (gaining 3 temporary hit points), Zyn begins the action when he charges around the corner to enters the room. Waiting for that moment to happen the man at the back of the room shrieks in a loud shrill voice, "*Bow before the Lord of Lance Rock! Me! Behold my Dark Terrors!*" It seems Zyn notices as he moves out that the undead creatures in the room seem to stand still, even the archers at the back until he finishes saying that statement which would indicate that the phrase was some kind of programmed instruction to attack intruders.

As he gets the words, out the skeletal archers in the back and the mad necromancer commanding them, are surrounded by a dark sphere so dark that it almost appears as if an whole in the universe had opened up. A bit of drow magic employed by *Zyn*.

An arrow shoots out of the void of darkness in *Zyn's* direction but clatters on the ground near his feet.

Soon after he says the words a wicker basket on the work bench in the back, topples over onto the ground and *Five Severed Humanoid Hands* come crawling out of the basket, moving across the ground on their fingers clawing into the dirt and stone to propel themselves forward with surprising speed. One of them closes the distance to *Zyn* and attempts to claw at him with it's decaying, blackened fingernails. It manages to find a weak point on it's armor as it strikes in with a critical blow that deals (5*) *piercing to the Drow. (Zyn's hitpoints are brought to 10 since he had temp hp).  The damage is enough to cause Zyn to loose concentration of his Magical Darkness effect, revealing the Skeletons and the wizard behind them.

*Falwin* makes his entrance and says, "*Skeletons, huh? What is up with that? Can't get any woman to hook up with you so you had to make some for you? I can't imagine you're getting much from those bony ones, though.*" The wizard at the back grabs his head and winces in pain (-1 hp to Orieoth who has disadvantage on his next attack roll)

*Lola* enters the room and lets loose a Firebolt at the man with long hair holding the needle who turns to look at her with a decayed and angry face. She can tell from the burning away of it's hood that it is in fact another zombie. (-5 hp to Zombie)

*Callen* lets loose an arrow at the Necromancer, which misses, clattering off a stone wall behind him.

A second hand gets out of the basket and makes it's way to *Falwin* manages to take a health claw at Falwin's throat as it seems spring itself up in the air and sink it's fingers into his neck, causing some bleeding. (5 Damage, bringing him down to 6 hit points. He maintains concentration of his Heroism spell for now despite the damage.)

Two of the Skeletons take shots *Zyn*. One of them he is able to avoid with his well trained nimbleness, the other just manages to make it past his agility, shield, and armor and impacts his shoulder (5 Damage, brining Zyn's hit points down to 4).

*Clyde* makes it into the room and attacks the Crawling Claw attacking Falwin as he enters and destroys the undead target complete (6 Damage, which was enough to kill the Crawling Claw outright due to massive damage). With the rest of his movement he get's within 5 feet of the Crawling Claw attacking Zyn and takes the help action as he destracts the creature by spitting on it. Next attack against that Crawling Claw has Advantage.

One Crawling Claw makes it's way to *Callen*, clawing into him with his nails as it tries to grip his bow arm (4 Piercing Damage, Callen now has 5 hit points.)

"*Surely you, drow, can see the majesty of the Lord of Lance Rock!*" Orieoth says he sweeps his fingers in a circle above his head. A Twisted crown of iron appears above *Zyn**'s* head with thorns moving off in random and nonsymmetric directions, hovering above his head like a cruel halo. The Halo rests just beyond Zyn's field of vision, but everybody else in the room can see it. (Zyn has the Charmed Conditioned towards Orieoth, but otherwise his actions and motivations haven't changed)

The *Zombie* runs towards Lola and slams her in the face it's fist with inhuman strength (21 to hit, 5 damage, she has 3 hit points left). 

The other Skeleton was going to take a shot at Zyn, moves his aim over slightly to take a shot at Clyde instead. The shot hits Clyde in the slower abdomen but doens't penetrate too deeply. (Cylde takes 5 damage and has 6 hitpoints remaining)

The other two Crawling Claws that haven't attacked yet move after Clyde and Falwin. One Grabs Clyde by the wrist and digs in deep creating a gushing wound(*Clyde* takes 5 hit points and is reduced to 1 HP). The other does the same to *Falwin* ( 4 hit points with 2 hit points remaining, Falwin manages to maintain concentration on the spell.)

*Garallel *enters the room last and lets off a sacred flame on the Zombie attacking Lola, it fails it's saving throw and takes 8 Radiant Damage as holy light errupts from it's body.

At the Beginning of *Zyn's* turn he gains 3 Temporary hit points as a result of Falwin's ongoing spell.


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Skeleton* 1 21
Crawling Claw 1 21
Crawling Claw 2 21
*Garallel 20*
*Zyn 19
Skeleton 2* 18
Crawling Claw 3 18
*Falwin 17
Lola 16
Callen 15*
Crawling Claw 4 14
*Skeleton 3* 13
*Skeleton 4* 13
*Clyde 7*
Crawling Claw 5 3 
*Orieoth* 3
*Hooded Figure* 3


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 26, 2020)

Falwin realizes they need to get rid of those hands and the zombie first before dealing with the main enemy. He will draw his rapier and try to attack the hand that just hit him.

*Rapier Attack: 1d20 (19) + 5 = 24
Damage: 1d8 (2) + 3 = 5*

Assuming the hand is dead, Falwin will use Healing Word to heal any teammate who is unconscious. If no one is unconscious, he will heal Clyde. Then he will lay on the floor to avoid any incoming projectiles.

If the hand is still alive, Falwin will heal himself instead, and will stay on his feet.

*Healing Word: 1d4 (3) + 3 = 6*


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 27, 2020)

When the group in the back is beset on all sides by unusual and uncanny creatures, Callen leaps into action. To the untrained observer, he likely looks like a savage, leaping for the chance to strike and unhindered by fear. Inwardly, however, he had immediately panicked. 

_Is that a fucking hand?! Is that guy dead! AAAAAHHHH WHAT IN NINE HELLS!_



He swats his shortbow at the hand in front of him reflexively, then draws his shortsword with the other and stabs at the zombie attacking Lola, his scream coming out almost like a battlecry despite his fear.

Attack on Zombie:
*#callen attack*: 1d20 (19) + 5 *Total*: 24
*#damage sneak attack*: 2d6 (4, 3) + 3 *Total*: 10

Attack on Clawing Hand:
*#TWF*: 1d20 (2) + 5 *Total*: 7
*#bardic inspiration*: 1d6 (5) *Total*: 5
12 to hit
*#damage*: 1d6 (3) *Total*: 3

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 27, 2020)

Struggling to stay on her feet, Lola aims her wand at the basket that the hands crawled out of, if it's available, and motions with her fingers, quickly tutting her fingers to perform the somatic component and send the basket flying. She casts Catapult, hoping to line it up so that she hits either a skeleton or the necromancer herself. 

*DC:* 14 DEX Save 

*Damage:* 
3d8 (2, 8, 6) [bludgeoning] = 16


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 27, 2020)

((Just a note, my HP should be at 5+3temp if my math is right. 12hp +3temp, -5 claw, -5 arrow.))

Zyn frowns slightly to himself, why were they here attacking this necromancer when he clearly was going out of his way to stay out of sight from the town?  He wonders briefly if he had allowed himself to be a bit too drawn into the group in his attempt to secure reinforcements for his own mission.

Still clearly some of his creations were out of control.  That claw had hurt, he'd need to deal with it first.

*#Zyn Attack*: 1d20 (6) + 5 *Total*: 11 (second roll if advantage was a nat 1)
*Damage Result*: 1d8 (*8*) + 3 *Total*: 11

*Second Wind: #Healing Surge*: 1d10 (*1*) + 2 *Total*: 3


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 27, 2020)

*Zyn's *attack towards the claw misses slightly as it just manages to move out of the way. Althought it doesn't have eyes it could somehow detect his attack somewhat, as if it had some other way to sense what was around it without being able to see exactly. He regains 3 hitpoints as he gains his second wind. (temp hp 3, hp 7).

A skeleton fires an arrow at *Clyde*, but the shot goes too high.

The hand that was attacking *Zyn *takes another swipe at him.

Falwin's attack against the Crawling Claw attacking him manages to skewer the palm as it attempt to push threw the damage as it rips the hand to pieces (Hand is destroyed due to massive damage). *Falwin*'s magical words of encouragement heals Clyde's wounds somewhat (7 hitpoints).

*Lola's* spell lifts the Basket and flings it into a Skeleton, it manages to duck out of the way and it misses the skeleton completely, however the Wizard behind the Skeleton is not as nimble and he takes the 16 points directly in his face. While's still standing after that he looks visually shaken as a fear grows in his eyes. He maintains his concentration on his spell for now.

*Callen *draws his rapier and strikes the Zombie attacking Lola strike it right at the base of it's skill and it's spinal column as the creature falls over unmoving. Callen's strikes the crawling claw with bow using his off hand and deals enough damage to break it's fingers and prevent it from moving as a black ichor like substance bleeds of the stump that was apparently animating it. 

Another *Skeleton* takes aim and *Clyde *and fires, hitting the Halfling square in the sternum, he he drops on the ground unmoving. (8 Damage) (Clyde is still alive, for now).

The other *Skeleton *takes aim at *Callen *and strikes him in the stomach and he falls over (8 Damage, Callen is at 0 hit points)

*Clyde's* condition manages to not worsen on his turn.

On Orieoth's turn he there is a mix of panic and in his eyes, but also opportunity. He says some arcane words as multicolored magical energy focuses in his hand. Three bolts of magical arcane energy spreads out from the wizard's hands and spread out threw the room before turning and converging on *Clyde*. The three bolts strike him simultaniously and *Clyde *your Halfling companion is struck three seperate times in the chest, destroying his heart and both lungs in the process. *Clyde *is dead.  

At the moment of *Clyde's* death two things happen. Some kind of magically altered blood comes out of *Clyde's* wounds, and mimic's the path that the magic missiles took back to Orieoth, re-invigorating him and helping him to recover from some of the damage he took from Lola's attack. As the magic coalesces into Orieoth a sickening popping sound is heard as a brain appears on the ground. Unlike a normal brain though, this brain appears to have 4 legs simlar to those belonging to a Dog. This unexpected action somehow terrifies the Orieoth the Wizard, although anyone else witnessing this might have a similar reaction. This brain is also different from a regular human brain is that seems impossibly large to fit inside a humanoid skull.

The *Skeleton* takes aim at the weird brain dog and hits it with an arrow (6 damage)

And the Claw that was attacking *Clyde* continues attacking the *weird brain dog*, but it's attack goes wide.

Garallel needing to act quickly before the Wizard tried to kill anyone else places hand on *Callen* and channels devine energy into him. His wounds close and the arrows are pushed out of his body as he is healed.  (*Callen* regains 10 hitpoints and is conscious again).


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Skeleton* 1 21
Crawling Claw 1 21
Crawling Claw 2 21
*Garallel 20*
*Zyn 19
Skeleton 2* 18
Crawling Claw 3 18
*Falwin 17
Lola 16
Callen 15*
Crawling Claw 4 14
*Skeleton 3* 13
*Skeleton 4* 13
*Clyde (Weird Brain Dog) 7*
Crawling Claw 5 3
*Orieoth* 3
*Hooded Figure* 3


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 27, 2020)

Falwin has no idea what he just saw. This whole quest stopped being normal way back, and now he's wishing he had never agreed on his insane mission. He wonders if one of the magical ladies knows what the unholy creature is. Actually, he hopes they don't, because having that kind of knowledge cannot be healthy for anyone.

He knows his group is being slaughtered with arrows, though. They need some kind of defense.

He yells to the party "Come here you all!". Then he casts Minor Illusion and creates a brick wall in front of him, 5 ft wide, 5 ft tall and about 1 ft thick. The side of the wall that is facing the skeletons is painted with an image of the necromancer they are fighting, sitting on chair. The image is as realistic as a painting made by a professional artist.

Falwin knows this is incredibly dumb, anyone with a brain would notice it. But the real necromancer is behind the skeletons, and they have no brains. Maybe it works.

Meanwhile, he plays a few more notes on his lute, aiming the music at Callen again. Hopefully he can shoot the necromancer down this time.


*Spoiler*: __ 



If Callen is unconscious, he will give inspiration to Lola instead. Then Zyn, then Garallel.




*Minor Illusion
Inspiration on Callen*


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 27, 2020)

"Some kind of...gross brain dog? I must have been hit harder than I thought..." 

Since the brain dog seems to be helping for now, Lola takes aim at one of the creeping hands attacking Zyn and lets a Fire Bolt fly. 

*Attack - Fire Bolt: *
To Hit: 1d20 (7) + 6 = 13

*Damage: *
1d10 (2) [magical fire] = 2


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 27, 2020)

*#History*: 1d20 (14) + 4 *Total*: 18

Callen's eyes widen as he's brought back to his feet with Garallel's help. He murmurs quiet thanks to the priestess, before turning back towards the battle. The tiefling watches in horror as the brain dog unearth itself from Clyde. And though fear was welling up in him to the point of threatening his overall faculties...he knew he had to see this through. Just fake it until you make it.

Callen rushes past the minor illusion wall, shouting menacing sounding Undercommon as he pulls up next to the brain dog and Zyn. He points his short sword forward as he swats at the hands on them with heavy blows. Anyone that understands Undercommon would know it's mostly angry ranting, but he shouts something else in Common in a way to seem like he's on the same page as the brain dog. "Fear the Intellect Devourer! It will hollow you out and take over your body, Lord of Lance Rock!"

*#Deception*: 1d20 (9) + 5 *Total*: 14

He swats at one hand with his shortbow before stabbing at the other with his shortsword. "Strike now!" he urges Zyn and the Devourer, pointing towards the skeletons and necromancer.

#attack claw 1: 1d20 (7) + 5
Total: 12
#damage: 1d6 (4) + 3
Total: 7

#attack claw 2: 1d20 (14) + 5
Total: 19
#TWF damage, sneak attack: 2d6 (4, 6)
Total: 10

He sheathes his shortsword afterward, preparing to provide them with further cover with his bow.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 27, 2020)

Zyn looks at the freshly birthed brain with a cold feeling in his stomach.  The presence of such a creature here raised many questions but now was not the time to ask them.  For now his mission was simple, clear a path across the room.

He'll attack one of the claws in melee with him, if for some reason they're down/missing, he'll charge forward at the skeletons and attack one of them (preferring to threaten as many of them as possible).  He'll hope that the cranine is an ally, at least temporarily.

*#Zyn Attack*: 1d20 (10) + 5 *Total*: 15
*#Zyn Attack (if he has advantage)*: 1d20 (16) + 5 *Total*: 21

#Zyn Damage *Result*: 1d8 (4) + 3 *Total*: 7


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 27, 2020)

*Zyn* destroys the Crawling claw that had attacked him and has a clear shot to the skeletons. He ends his turn in Melee with another *Skeleton 2*.

*Skeleton 2* on his turn spends his action storing his bow and draws a short sword as his interact.

On *Falwin's* turn he creates the illusory barrier that pops out of the ground and hides behind it. 

When *Lola *goes she roasts the remaining Crawling Claw with a fire bolt and gets behind* Falwin's* Illusory wall.

Since Callen no longer has anybody he is able to drop his short sword and get a sneak attack in on the Skeleton in Melee with Zyn.  When he hits the *Skeleton* center mass with the his arrow he deals (13 damage, sneak attack roll used, plus Dex modifier). The Skeleton clatters to the ground in pieces.

*Skeletons 3 and 4* with Zyn in closer range store their bows, and then draw their short swords and use their movement to close the distance to him on either side.

With the way clear, the brain dog moves forward, he strikes at Skeleton 1 with it's dog like paws. He deals 10 damage to the skeleton as it's stronger than expected paws crush bones. (10 damage) it turns to face Orieoth and unleashes an unseen psychic screech into the wizard's mind, *Orieoth *is able to shrug off the effects.

*Orieoth *gripped with terror, pulls out his trump card, a slender metalic wand with a striking blue crystal on the top. The Crystal glows a bright blue and 9 force missiles spring out of the crystal, swarm about the room and converge on the brain dog. (Each missile does 3 damage, after taking 5 missiles he is at 0 hit points, and the other 4 hits from the other missiles run threw it's death saves and kills it, yes, that was a 7th level magic missile). Some kind of necrotic energy seeps out of the wounds created on the Brain Dog which flow across the room into Orieoth. Then Orieoth says, "*Don't kill them! You'll release more Devourers if you kill them! Capture them alive!*", and with that he moves toward a passage way at the back of the cavern, but doesn't have enough movement to make it there in one move.



Since the *Skeleton 1* doesn't have any targets down range since everyone is behind cover, so he spends his turn stowing his bow and drawing a short sword and moves forward to surround *Zyn*.

*Garallel* lets off a sacred flame at *Skeleton 1*, it takes 7 Radiant Damage and falls to pieces on the ground.


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Skeleton* 1 21
Crawling Claw 1 21
Crawling Claw 2 21
*Garallel 20*
*Zyn 19
Skeleton 2* 18
Crawling Claw 3 18
*Falwin 17
Lola 16
Callen 15*
Crawling Claw 4 14
*Skeleton 3* 13
*Skeleton 4* 13
*Clyde (Weird Brain Dog) 7*
Crawling Claw 5 3
*Orieoth* 3 (Has fleeing into another room)
*Hooded Figure* 3


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 28, 2020)

Callen takes aim at one of the skeletons on top of Zyn, pinching an eye shut and letting his arrow fly. He also continues up towards the exit after him, stowing his bow.

#shortbow: 1d20 (4) + 5
Total: 9
#inspiration: 1d6 (1)
Total: 1
#sneak attack damage: 2d6 (6, 6) + 3
Total: 15


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 28, 2020)

Falwin is so, so happy that wand was used on the brain dog thing and not on him.

He wants to take down the necromancer but he feels like the man has been healing himself a little too much to go down with the next vicious mockery. He focuses on the skeleton fighting Callen instead.

"Hey, sack of bones. It's your master here. I've been watching you fight, and you suck! Miss another shot and I'm firing your bony ass from this organization!"

He then looks at Zyn and plays the last melodie he can muster, hoping he feels inspired to destroy something.

Vicious Mockery: 1d4 (2)
Inspiration to Zyn


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 28, 2020)

Lola picks up on his issue with whatever the devourer is. He's worried there's more of them or that she and the others are them? Worried enough that he won't just outright kill them. As she fires her next fire bolt and the stream of fire goes wide and misses, she speaks directly into Orieoth's head in a whisper.

_"There's more devourers waiting for you...all around this place..." _

*Deception:*
1d20 (12) + 6 = 18

Lola guesses the devourer is what brain puppy is called and she hopes Orieoth's worried enough about them that he might not just dash outside before they can catch him.


*Spoiler*: _attack/dmg rolls_ 



I rolled a 1 on damage and like an 8 on attack, so that's why I'm not even really bothering with that.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 28, 2020)

Zyn glares at the fleeing necromancer but continues to work his way through the skeletons first.

*#Zyn Attack*: 1d20 (4) + 5 *Total*: 9
*#Zyn Damage*: 1d8 (6) + 3 *Total*: 9


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 28, 2020)

Zyn's attack against the skeletons misses wide as he tries to maneuver between both of them.

Falwin's insult appears to have troubled the skeleton it was intended for. (2 psychic damge)

Lola's firebolt goes high and leaves a scorch mark on the wall.

Callen's arrow passes threw one side of the skeleton's rib cage and out the other side harmlessly without nicking any bones..

Both Skeletons swing at Zyn, but they aren't anywhere near fast enough land a blow on him.

Orieoth makes it the rest of the way out of the room.

Garallel casts walks up to the Skeleton that Zyn attacked earlier and whacks it with her staff. She deals 8 damage to it, and the Skeleton looks like it's barely holding together after that. (rolled a 4, Skeletons are vulnerable to bludgeoning damage, so it took 8).


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Skeleton* 1 21
Crawling Claw 1 21
Crawling Claw 2 21
*Garallel 20*
*Zyn 19
Skeleton 2* 18
Crawling Claw 3 18
*Falwin 17
Lola 16
Callen 15*
Crawling Claw 4 14
*Skeleton 3* 13
*Skeleton 4* 13
*Clyde (Weird Brain Dog) 7*
Crawling Claw 5 3
*Orieoth* 3 (Has fleeing into another room)
*Hooded Figure* 3


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 28, 2020)

Zyn continues his tanking and attacking without comment.

*#Zynattack*: 1d20 (3) + 5 *Total*: 8
*#inspiration*: 1d6 (*6*) *Total*: 6
*#ZynDamage*: 1d8 (4) + 3 *Total*: 7


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 28, 2020)

Falwin leaves the cover and runs at the direction the direction of the skeletons. He can't reach them yet, but he better be prepared to give the party some support.

"Surprise, it's me again! Your boss is not here. He abandoned you to die... again!"

Vicious Mockery at whatever skeleton has the most health. *1d4 (2)*


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 28, 2020)

Callen ducks the skeleton and continues rushing after the necromancer, pulling out his bow. Drawing a bead on the skeleton he'd just passed, he looses an arrow directly at his back. Being a coward himself, he knew exactly what he was dealing with here; he turns towards the running necromancer, eyes narrowing down the passage around the corner. "Hurry up! He's getting away!"

*#parting shot*: 1d20 (*20*) + 5 *Total*: 25
*Result*: 2d6 (3, 5) + 3 *Total*: 11
*#sneak attack damage*: 2d6 (*6*, *6*) *Total*: 12


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 28, 2020)

"Brain puppies and little hands...what's bloody next?"

Lola presses a hand to her chest, muttering a short incantation and using her other hand to do a short set of motions. The wounds and scrapes she takes from being slammed close up slowly, the skin slipping back together to leave her looking mostly like she had before getting accosted by a zombie. 

*Cure Light Wounds:* 
(1d8 (5) + 4) [magical heal] = -9

She tries to move forward, but doesn't want to risk passing the skeletons. She yells to Zyn, Callen, Falwin. 

"Someone run that hedge-born fopdoodle down and pin him to the ground so I cut his throat myself!"


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 29, 2020)

Zyn's sword cleaves the Skeleton he's fighting in half near the spinal collumn, and while Falwin's Insult lands, it is ultimately Callen's arrow that shatters the skull of the remaining skeleton. Lola looks pretty refreshed after healing herself.

"*I don't know what business with Clyde was about, but we need to stop that guy before he has a chance to pull out anything else. I've got one more good healing spell left in me, I'll save in case we need it, or until this business is over.*"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 29, 2020)

Callen continues to chase around the corner, drawing a bead on the necromancer and firing down the passage as he gives chase.

*#shortbow*: 1d20 (8) + 5 *Total*: 13
#damage: 1d6 (1) + 3
Total: 4

#AoO: 1d20 (17) + 5
Total: 22
#improvised shortbow slam: 1d4 (1) + 3
Total: 4


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 29, 2020)

Lola heads around after the necromancer, careful not to take the corner blind. As soon as he's in sight she whips her wand around and looses another fire bolt at him. 

*Fire Bolt: 
To Hit*: 1d20 (2) + 6 = 8 

*Lola is going to burn her Divine Favor to add an extra 2d4 to this roll: 
Result*: 2d4 (3, 4) Total: 7+8 that's a *15* to hit. 

*Damage: *
1d10 (10) [magical fire] = 10


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 29, 2020)

Falwin approaches the end of the corridor before the curve. He will then stick his head into the next room, just enough to see the wizard.

He casts Minor Illusion to summon the image of one of those brain dogs, standing on the floor, 10 ft from the wizard, on the opposite side of where the party is. The illusion can't move, but hopefully the wizard is too scared to notice that.

Falwin then says, in the best spooky voice he can make: "I summon thee, creature of the underworld! DEVOUR HIS MIND!"

After that, he quickly pulls his head back into the corridor, so the wizard can't see him. With all his injuries, he doesn't want to risk taking any more damage.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 29, 2020)

Zyn will dash to catch up with the others (my understanding is he can't get in range this round?).


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 29, 2020)

Oreioth while trying to run away from Callen, who'd caught up to him, takes a blow to his back from the bow.  Some kind of necrotic shell on his back is able to absorb the damage for him and it falls away to the floor as the bow hits him. Oreioth dashes on his turn to create some distance.

On Garallel's turn she makes it into the hallway and casts sacred flame at the fleeing wizard, but Oreioth manages to move out of the wave of erupting radiance

Zyn dashing on his turn is able to catch up to where Callen is moving up to.

A second intelect devourer appearing in front of Wizard startles him as he is unable to discern that it is an illusion.

Lola's firebolt strikes Oreioth on the back charring his flesh

Callen who is next to Zyn stops to fire an arrow, but the arrow seems to glance of some kind of unseen magical force rather than connect to Oreioth.

Oreioth says a few arcane words and a dark shadow black as night covers his right hand. He moves forward 10 feet and tries to swing threw the illusionary intelect devourer. Because he didn't dash this turn he realizes that zyn will catch up to him this turn, so he turns around and moves 20 feet back in Zyn's direction. Oreioth is only 10 feet away from Callen and Zyn.

On Garallel's turn she cast a sacred flame at Oreioth, this time he is temporarily engulfed by the holy light (and takes 7 damage)


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 29, 2020)

"Running away already?" - Falwin yells to the wizard from behind the corner - "I thought you were better at this necromancer business. Did you drop out of wizard school? Oh wait, I bet you did, or you wouldn't be stuck in this cave alone!"

Vicious Mockery: 1d4 (2)


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 29, 2020)

Callen draws his shortsword in his other hand and closes with the necromancer, swinging both weapons wildly now.

#shortsword attack: 1d20 (5) + 5
Total: 10
#shortbow improvisation: 1d20 (6) + 5
Total: 11


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 29, 2020)

Zyn moves forward and presses the offense

#ZynAttack: 1d20 (13) + 5 
Total: 18
#ZynDamage: 1d8 (1) + 3
Total: 4


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 29, 2020)

Lola closes the gap between Oreioth and herself if need be, just to make sure he can't sprint out of her range on the next turn. She goes through the familiar arcane motion with one hand, muttering the word, "Ixen."

A thin stream of flame erupts from the tip of her wand and streaks through the air toward Oreioth's back. 

*To Hit:* 
1d20 (15) + 6 = 21 

*Damage: *
1d10 (8) [magical fire] = 8


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 29, 2020)

Zyn closes in on Oreioth and his sword managing to slash the bridge of nose. Fallwin's stinging words manages to hurt his pride. Lola's firebolt strikes true, Callens blows do not connect, as they are stopped by an invisible armor of force.

Oreioth swings at Zyn with his shadowed hand which seems to drain his very essence, invigorating Oreioth (zyn takes 9 damage, loses his temp hp, and stays standing with 1 hit point, Oreiotj regains 4)

Oreioth fails to avoid a sacred flame centripetal from Garallel (taking 7). It is Zyn's turn.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 29, 2020)

While he knows he is about at his limit, Zyn doesn't feel that fleeing would be more likely to solve the situation than continuing to press the attack.

*#ZynAttack*: 1d20 (8) + 5 *Total*: 13
*#ZynDamage*: 1d8 (6) + 3 *Total*: 9


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 29, 2020)

Alright, how do you want to do this?


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Dec 29, 2020)

((I'm not sure what you're asking?))


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 29, 2020)

WorkingMoogle said:


> ((I'm not sure what you're asking?))



I assume he's asking you to describe the killing blow.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Dec 29, 2020)

((Working under the impression that this is "Zyn hits and does enough damage to down him, how do you want to kill him?"  If that's wrong, just ignore this.))

Zyn ached throughout his being.  His mind, body, and perhaps his very soul had been wounded by this man and his creations.  In a better mental state he probably would have been debating the pros and cons of trying to bring the dangerous necromancer back alive, in the hopes of extracting useful information from him.  But his current level of exertion didn't allow for such subtle nuance.

As it was, his weapons training took over, and the sword in his had had only one use it was really designed for.  The drow twisted, thrusting his shield forward and in front of his body.  It was partially a feint but the real design of it was allowing him to draw back his rapier while blocking the vision of the evil wizard.  With a pivot he thrust the blade in high in a quick but brutal stab to the neck.

The blade went in cleanly, slowing only slightly as it pierced the man's spine and drove whatever life remained in the man quickly out.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 29, 2020)

Lola jogs up to where Zyn and Callen and the wizard are, moving all too much like a person who has never jogged a substantial amount in their life and stopping just short of the three of them. She presses a hand to her chest, drinking in the air before doubling over in exhaustion. Her face is drenched with sweat and it's probably the most flustered she's looked in the week or so that the Zyn and Callen have known her. 

"Is he..." she makes a quick motion with her wand "you know, dead?" 

Then she recoils back, holding her wand up defensively. "One of those brain puppies isn't going to come vaulting out of him or anything, right?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 29, 2020)

"Intellect Devourer," Callen says, looking absolutely drenched in sweat. Though one might assume it was from exertion, the fact of the matter was that he would often sweat profusely in life or death situation for fear of dying. He moves forward, placing his bow in the quiver, and checks to see if the man's dead alongside Zyn. He gives the Drow an even, slow nod, done with purpose and careful movements lest he break out into the shakes in front of all these people...

"Mind Flayers create them and send them out on infiltration missions, often in the Underdark...I've heard they can be made if a person's subjected to a cruel ritual. Turns their brain into a Devourer. It literally drains your  Intelligence to live. If you're down, it can teleport itself inside your skull, absorb your brain into, and control you like a puppet. And it's basically you; same skills, abilities, and memories, all that. Probably was sent here to look into that portal Clyde was talking about on behalf of a Mind Flayer...which means one's got its sights on the surface."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 29, 2020)

"Mind Flayers...you mean like those Illithids things?" Lola considers the possibility that they're real for a moment.

She shakes her head. "I thought those were the sharp embellishments of that bored old man, Elminster," Lola says.

She rocks back and forth on her feet for a moment. "You know, I hear he smokes a pipe...and well, let's just say, I've never heard of tobacco causing green smoke."


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 29, 2020)

As Oreioth dies he body is suddenly bursts into a black flame which spreads from the wound and spreads to consume his body. "The eye!" He gurgles out as he falls over backwards. In a few brief seconds his body is consumed and his ashes blow away revealing his wand as the only thing he wore that was unharmed by the flames.

Garallel places a hand on Zyns shoulder and says a prayer to the godess of Luck as the devine energy heals his wounds. (8 points healed to Zyn)

A short way down the hall an oval cavern opens up, about 40 feet wide and 60 feet long. Dark purple tapestries hang on the walls. At the center stands a pedestal fashioned of severed arms arranged to clutch one another in a cone. Cradled in the uppermost hands is a glowing crystal sphere. A dark sigil with an eyelike slit floats above the sphere.




The sigil contains 4 individual sigils come together and form a 5th sigil. Falwin Recognizes the bowl shaped emblem as the one belonging to the cult lead by Vanifer, it also matches the description of a symbol that Lola and Garallel had heard about a shipment of goods going to druids up in the Somber Hills. Callen recognizes the man who slayed his friends and left him for dead. Zyn recognizes the symbol on the left as belonging the the Howling Hatred cult that the noble he's searching for had run off with.

The light from the four sigils combine to form the fifth one in the middle, and the purple eye is a symbol that seems a little familiar to Zyn as well for a different reason. , is the god of Oozes, and a member of the drow Pantheon worshipped by heretics driven out of Drow society. His symbol usual symbol is one of a purple all seeing eye, and is known as the Elder Eye. This symbol is different though. The purple eye is slited, and the upside down Ziggurat is also not associated with Ghaunadaur.

There is a bed in this room, and a desk with a wizards spellbook on it and a Journal. The noble crest on the cover of the Journal would suggest that he's a member of Vanthampur family, who Lola would immediately recognize the matron of that family as being one of the 4 Dukes of Bauldur's Gate. There is also a broken pendant with this symbol on it...



Also scattered threw the room in various alcoves behind the drapes are various niches where Oreioth stowed his things. Behind the drapes are: Various Food, Drinks, and Supplies to live about a month in here, 4 sets of fine clothes intended for a slender male of medium height, but like all well made clothes there was enough additional fabric included to be altered to fit a slightly larger or smaller person. There is actually a very nice and clean luxurious bed. 165 Silver Pieces, 78 Gold Pieces, and 4 Polished Jets worth 50 gold pieces each.

The Wizard Spellbook contains the following spells: False Life, Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Ray of Sickness, Crown of Madness, Misty Step, Animate Dead, and Vampiric Touch.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 29, 2020)

"I have cousins in the Underdark. They're real indeed," he tells Lola dowerly, before he moves forward to search through the rest of the compound. After a bit of searching he comes upon a composite symbol and his eyes widen. "What in nine Hells..." His brows loft. "That's the symbol of the Cult of Black Earth..." pointing towards the black symbol on the brown background.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 29, 2020)

"Illithids," Zyn contributes quietly, still keeping a careful watch on the body and the area to make sure no further threats show.  "Have cities, by their reckoning, in the underdark.  On occasion they send Intellect Devourers on 'missions' for them."  He shifts somewhat uncomfortable with the topic, "I have never seen one, or at least never seen one outside of a host before, but they are seemingly perfect agents for infiltration.  They have been a problem in Menzoberranzan in the past, as most other communities in the Underdark, I assume."

As they look over the room he indicates the broken pendent, "that is a symbol of an Archdevil," he stops to think, long buried memories of his 'education', "Archdevil Zariel.  What it's doing here I wouldn't like to speculate about, but even best case our necromancer was trying to attract attention of a dangerous nature.  Worse would be if he managed to do so."  A slight shiver runs through the drow's spine, clearly finding something about this to be primally dangerous.

((Religion check: Result: 1d20 (19) + 1 Total: 20 ))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 29, 2020)

Lola uses her wand to mage hand the wand of Magic Missiles up into the air, but she uses the clothe of her robe to grab it. "Can't be too careful," she says as she follows the others back toward the other rooms.

After seeing the symbols and the ties to the Vanthampur family, Lola sighs. "There is just so much going on here. He was part of House Vanthampur--they're from Baldur's Gate. They're huge in Baldur's Gate, the Matron is a Duchess."

"I'll say this much, our Necromancer does have good taste in clothes and that bed looks strangely comfortable."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 29, 2020)

Zyn continues his inspection and points to the 4/5 element picture, first indicating the far left symbol.  "This was the symbol of the cult I was after, the 'Howling Hatred.'  It seems very out of place here, and suggests connections that don't seem to be chance."  He glances at the cleric briefly, without additional comment then back to the symbol.  Indicating the 5th symbol in the back, "this seems familiar as well.  A banned symbol in the city I am from, of a false god Ghaundar," he flinches slightly in spite of himself at even speaking the word.

"Lloth bans worship of the false gods, though occasionally their agents find their way into the city."  He goes silent, seemingly not wanting to push his luck too far on this topic.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 29, 2020)

"One of these symbols looks like it pertains to something that we heard about the other day, too," Lola says gesturing between herself and Garallel. 

"If there's a devil cult involved on top of all of the other stuff that's going on it seems like we may have stumbled into something much bigger than we intended," she said looking at Zyn. Then she pointed to Garallel. "And don't you say anything about _prophecy_." As she says the word prophecy Lola puts on this very haughty, forced accent. 

She sighs as she stands over the journal, though she is still reluctant to touch the book. She uses another casting of mage hand to open it to the last page with writing. "Let's skip to the good part..." she mutters to herself.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 29, 2020)

"Explains why there's such a high concentration of cults. Looks like they're just fingers of the same hand..." Callen murmurs. He begins rooting through Oreioth's clothes. "There may be something we can use here to better disguise ourselves for that cultist gathering."


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 30, 2020)

The writtings of the past few entrees describe the Oreioth being abandoned by his master. He was receiving visions of the world being destoryed by Elemental forces of Air, Earth, Fire, and Water. The visions where chaotic. Suddenly in sudden inspiration he devised a ritual where upon he could use a drift globe that he owned to shine light threw 4 polished Jets arranged as so on the alter to act as prisms, which is what is projecting the actual image you are seeing.

Upon completion of the ritual he came to a greater meaning, that the four elemental forces where part a greater over force he calls the Elder Elemental Eye. The Eye sees all and has turned his gaze upon Toril. In the final entry he forsakes his family vows Zariel in favor of a new master and mentions his desire to contact his servants in order to better learn how to serve his new lord.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 30, 2020)

Flipping through the pages Lola gives them the gist of what's said. She shakes her head. "From the way he's writing it the visions were very chaotic and he might have been away with the fey, and whatnot. I really don't like this part about an "eye that sees all" and it "turning it's gaze upon Toril," Lola shivers as she repeats this last part.

"Maybe someone ought to inform his family--without the gritty details of the matter." 

She goes to examine the altar, trying to see if there's anything to be glimpsed from trying to sort out the ritual that Oreioth used.

*Arcana:*
1d20 (8) + 2 = 10

*Investigation: *
1d20 (7) + 0 = 7


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 30, 2020)

Callen takes the journal after Lola's set it down and shared her insights, studying it to match it against his own knowledge base on matters esoteric and historical. He skims it for mentions of these four cults primarily and his connections to them therein...

*#Arcana*: 1d20 (16) + 4 *Total*: 20

*#History*: 1d20 (*1*) + 4 *Total*: 5


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 30, 2020)

Lola gathers that if anybody touches the pedistal or the driftglobe that the illusion it creates would go away, but that it's safe to remove it. The Driftglobes command words are "Torch" and "Search"

From what Callen can gather the symbols the cults used are actually symbols of beings that the cults worship. He has not actually met these cultist yet, but the symbols of beings they worshiped have filled his dreams for a few years. There is a way to overlap the individual symbols as well to form a facsimile of the image the illusion creates. Oreioth notes that the the symbol of the inverted Ziggurat is the symbol of the hidden god that he learned about that his master apparently worships. His master's name was Daran, but at the time of his departure he learned that his master was actually using an illusion to appear to be human but was actually a Drow. He seemed to have fantasies of creating an kingdom of undead servitors who serve him as his only living member.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 30, 2020)

Lola goes to check underneath the bed and the mattress. "Should were disassemble that and bring it with us?" she asks Callen of the little ritual projector. 

If Callen is done with the journal, Lola will stow it away in her bag and slide the the wand of magic missiles in there too.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 30, 2020)

As soon as the wizard dies, Falwin collapses on the floor, sitting own with the back on the wall. As the adrenaline starts to leave his body, he starts feeling the pain of all the injuries he took, particularly on his neck where that horribl hand grabbed it.

He looks at his group and asks "Is everyone alright?" Then he stops talking. His tongue also hurts, from all the effort using it to channel magic into the enemies.

/////////////////

As the group moves to the wizard's private room, Falwin gets up and follows them.

He also recognizes the red symbol.

"That's from Vanifer. That is the former member of the Burning Fists that I'm tracking".

/////////////////

As the group discovers about the wizard's backstory, Falwin is confused. He is not very knowledgeable of occult lore like that. There was a class on it in Bard School, but he skipped it to go drink with his buddies. When there was an exam, he sneaked into the teacher's quarters and cast minor illusion on his exam paper to make it look like it had the right answers. He got a lot of his experience on illusions back at the time. That's one class he never skipped.

"So, I'm not sure if I got it, but all those cults are the same organization, and they all worship some demon? Also, are you telling me that guy worshipped two different demons during his life? Man, no wonder he was fucked up."

/////////////////

When Callen mentions disguises, that suddenly calls Falwin's attention.

"Yeah, we could disguise ourselves, though those don't like like cult uniforms to me. But I like the idea. Maybe if we can capture one of them we could take their clothes and disguise ourselves. Heck, I bet those cultist clothes aren't much more than a cloak and some symbol on it, so maybe we could mimic that"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 30, 2020)

Callen holds onto the journal himself, glancing at the projector as Lola mentions that. He studies it, considering whether he could disassemble it with his thieves' tools. "The cloaks we saw in their lair weren't complicated, but to them they're likely rather distinct," Callen suggests, glancing at Zyn thoughtfully before looking back to Falwin. "We can give suggestions on the design but perhaps a letter advertising our...cult pedigree could help." There'd been many a time where he'd put together false documentation to get into fancy balls or noble gatherings for the purpose of wooing the objects of his affection.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 30, 2020)

Lola takes the fine clothes and tosses them up onto the bed. She begins pulling the sheets together to form a makeshift sack to carry the clothes in. She moves the drift globe into the bedsheet too before she pulls it all together to hold the things she's gathered. 

"You boys can probably sort out something on that front," Lola says. "I'm just making sure we don't miss getting anything of value--I don't have_ Tenser's Disk_, but it seems like _Lola's Bedsheet_ might be just as effective." 

She tries to sling this makeshift sack filled with clothes over her shoulder, but the weight of it pulls her back a little so that she almost topples over and is forced to right herself.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 30, 2020)

Once the immediate area is secure Zyn will return to Clyde's body and check for remaining unusual traits and any items of note that Clyde might have had.

Investigation: *Result*: 1d20 (18) + 1 *Total*: 19
(If Perception would have been better his perception mod is two higher)


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 30, 2020)

"Well then, other than what Miss Lola grabbed, I believe we want the coins, the gems, the spellbook and the food, drinks and supplies. Callen can disassemble the machine, too. Do you guys see anything else worth taking?"

He makes one last look around, to see if he missed anything.

Investigation: 1d20 (17) - 1 = 16


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 30, 2020)

The party and managed to gather everything of value from the room.

Clyde's body had a few things of material value, he has a set of studded leather sized for a halfling, a shortsword, a dagger, a shortbow, and 20 gold pieces. There are also several prominent tatoos on his body that can be seen when his gear's not covering up, including a large on across his body which has a motiff of several eyes, and a circle with 8 lines coming from it in all directions. Zyn and Callen both recognize these symbols as being common symbols associated with the Xanathar's guild.

There are also four gold fishes that are tatooed on his right shoulder with X's crossed threw them, and a 5th one that hasn't been crossed out.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 30, 2020)

Callen gets packed up and looks the place over one last time with a heavy sigh as they prepare to depart. "Let's head out then...and leave this forsaken place behind..." he mutters. His expression is inscrutable after studying the symbols and tattoos on Clyde's body. _Just when did this man end up taken by that Intellect Devourer? How to tell where it begins and where his life had ended..._


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 30, 2020)

"Leaving this place is a real cause of celebration, I suppose we should feel bad for Clyde, but now I'm wondering if he was just leading us to some greater trap. The Intellect Devourer did kind of save us in the end, even if it didn't mean to." Lola says standing with the huge sack over her shoulder as she tries to adjust her balance

"I think we're squared away here," Lola says. If no one has gotten the broken pendant, Lola will get that too. 

((It looks like everyone is ready to head back to town))


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 31, 2020)

"Well then, show is over, thank you for coming today!" - Falwin said, as he picked up a part of the loot. - "I'm going straight to the tavern. I need a bed. And a mug of beer. Not necessarily in that order."


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 31, 2020)

It's mid afternoon by the time everyone makes it back to town. Opportunities to rest up, enjoy a nice drink and a good meal, and recover from the day's activities.

During his meditations, Zyn experiences visions of a slitted unblinking eye. There is deep madness underlying this eye that pierces across realites to gaze upon him right now. The eyes quickly multiply as if gazing upon him from every possible angle, and then to his horror the his vision shifts and instead of looking forward from his eyes his mental vision expands the other other eyes looking upon him for each of those other angles in addition to his own eyes. The sensation fades as quickly as begins, and Zyn is left with the only vision he sees being his own eye. As he looks at himself he sees a ghostly image of himself sitting in front of him wit the same expression on it's face as if looking into a mirror. A few seconds later the image fades.

After completing their long rests the party advances to level 2.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 1, 2021)

Callen makes some rounds after the group's returned, first stopping by the bakery to chat a little bit and get some bread, before he heads to the inn to speak to its proprietor and conclude their business. Taking a deep breath, he preps his thaumaturgy before slipping inside and looking for the woman to speak to.

"The Lord of Lance Rock is no more. Vanquished by Callen the *M̛̘̞͚͇̐ā̘̥̠͕̰̣̠͎͂ͣ͋́ḏ͔͍̺̃̈́̂̕,L*ady Bellevue, a wise drow warrior, the minstrel Falwin, and Garallel, devotee of Tymora. The cruel sorcery he worked will plague you no longer."


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 1, 2021)

Falwin arrives at the city and splits with the group, to go sell Clyde's equipment. He grabs the weapons and armor dropped by him, leaving the Short Sword, which was requested by the tiefling. He is also going to use the time to grab some supplies at the shops. A new studded armor, first and foremost. He would also like a crossbow, as Vicious Mockery has been lacking in damage sometimes. Finally, he wants to see if he can get a healing kit. He has healing magic himself, but after today, you can never have enough ways to save people from death.

He also pays Bob for his services at guarding the door to the necromancer's lair. A service he is happy didn't actually involve any action, considering what he saw inside the lair. But he still needs to keep the guy around, so he better pay him.

When he returns to the inn after the trading, he has a dinner and a mug of beer with his party members, asks for a room and just crashes on a bed. He is too exhausted to make another comedy show, so he pays for the food and lodging by himself this time.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 1, 2021)

Lola rushes through through her time eating, gets a change of clothes, and heads out to the baths. She is torn between her desire for a long relaxing soak in the baths and getting some rest up in her room. As she sits in the baths soaking, she brings her arm up to scratch the side of her neck and she feels something odd on the side of her neck.

For a moment she thinks it is just a bump or scratch, but something compiles her to climb from the baths and wrap a towel around herself and go to one of the mirrors on the wall nearby and get a look at her neck. She doesn't see anything too out of the ordinary...except that there seems to be a strange sheen to her skin.

The sheen seems to extend down her arms and even over her chest and all the way down her legs. It's hard to notice, the little spaces between the segmented off areas of the sheen are what make it more easily viewable, but it's not something that one would automatically see from a distance.

"Aww no, no, no," Lola whined. "Did that zombie touching me do...something to my skin?" 

She leaned forward, pulling one knee up onto the wash basin so that she could get closer to the mirror. Pressing her face close to the reflective surface she muttered as she inspected her skin. "Ugh, if that disgusting churl ruined my skin I'll...I'll...find some way to bring him back to life and kill himself." She glances around to make sure no one is there to hear her before continuing her inspection.

Using her fingers, she peeled her mouth open to examine her small fangs. Those had been there since she could remember and no one quite knew why.

Maybe this was part of that?

Lola dries herself off, throws on her clothes and heads up to her room. She is sure that she's heard of something like this before, but it doesn't _feel _like a curse, so she will have to look up whatever it is that's happening later or ask Garallel if she's heard anything. She makes her way out of the bathhouse and back up to her room.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 1, 2021)

Zyn finishes his meditation, slightly unsettled by the experience.  For now he decides to keep things to himself while he processes the experience.  While the others finish their rest he goes through a careful process of caring for his weapon, armor, and shield, dealing with the accumulated strain of the previous day's adventure.

Today would be busy as well, or tonight at least.  He would wait for the others to wake and make themselves ready in the common room to plan.

((I assume Zyn healed his other 3 HP at some point resting?))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 1, 2021)

After her rest, Lola bundles herself up in her cloak and ties a wrap so that it covers her cheeks and holds her hair up in place. With most of her skin hidden from view she makes her way over to the other inn to find Zyn sitting in the common area.

Lola takes a seat, crosses her legs, glances to her sides to see if anyone else has noticed her. Then she tugs the face covering away to look at Zyn.

“Zyn, it’s me.” She gives him a blatant wink.

“I think that necromancer did some kind of spell to my skin.”


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 2, 2021)

Zyn considers the change with Lola silently for a moment.  He knew little about the greater world of magic, but he knew Necromancers were counter to the forces of life.  If she were infected by some sort of necromantic disease, that may prove a major liability long-term.  It might be better for her and for the rest of the group to cut short any sort of corruption before it could claim her as a victim.

On the other side, they were already short one member of their group from the plans, and her magic might well tip the balance in their favor.  If these cults are all working together who knows what sort of numbers they might face in the caverns.  They had made enough risks over the last few days, what was one more?

"That's unfortunate," he finally says after the long consideration.  "Perhaps the cleric will know more?  At least in my home clerics claimed dominance over disease and curses."


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 2, 2021)

Garrallel comes up to Lola after they have time to rest and get situated, "You okay, you seem a little more self conscious than usual? Are those scales?" 

Actually what color are they?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 2, 2021)

Lola hadn't considered that. After a moment she sighs. "Maybe she will--although how likely it is she will be able to do anything about it is still up in the air." 

When Garrallel arrives and asks what's the matter, Lola shows her the strange layer of skin. "It's thin, but pretty tough. I wouldn't say it's got a color...so kind of clear-ish?" Lola explains as she prods her arm with her finger. "If it's a curse or a hex it's not something that I've ever heard of, at least."


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 2, 2021)

Falwin arrives while they are talking and listens to some of the consersation.

"Well, worst case scenario, you are turning into a dragon. Which I suppose brings some inconveniences, but has some advantages too. Almost no one dares to defy a dragon!"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 2, 2021)

"People don't turn into dragons without a polymorph or high level, reality bending spell. If that baseborn pretender had anything like that in his coin-purse we wouldn't be drawing breath anymore," Lola explains. 

"Though I suppose it could be something else. Stranger things have happened. Like, a few hundred years ago there were no "Dragonborn". There were half-dragons and kobolds and all manner of other lizard-types, but then one day poof, Dragonborn," Lola says making a little explosion motion with her hands. 

She pulls her sleeve up a little. "I suppose it's not so bad. You can hardly notice it really unless you're right on top of me and if it stays like this I don't have an issue with it too much."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 4, 2021)

Callen finishes up his business at the inn in short order, pocketing the coin. He then heads to the armorer to see if he can add studs to his leather armor to fashion up some studded leather armor, and if so, how long it'll take. If it's a lengthy job, he'll swing back by the bakery, speak to the baker a little bit, and then pick up his armor at the armorer, finally returning to the inn to catch up with the remainder of the party.

"Pay came in clean for the Lance Rock job," he says sternly, laying out the 10 gold coins for Zyn, Lola, Garallel, and Falwin. "Your aid was adequate."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 4, 2021)

"Thank you," Lola says accepting the money.

"I actually have some business to attend to really quick--I just remembered." She stands up from the table. "Are you coming Garrallel?" she asks.

If Garrallel is coming, she heads out with her back to the Harpers House, glancing around to make sure no one sees where she has gone before knocking at the door. "Salutations! Um...is anyone there? We took care of that problem you asked us to."


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 5, 2021)

While Lola goes to talk with Garellel, Falwin addresses the other two.

So, how do we intend to fool those cultists? Are we going to use that machine we took from the necromancer? We can also try to make disguises, though we still need to learn how cultist vests look like first. Maybe we ought to get in and capture a few of them?


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 6, 2021)

After he finishes his business, Callen gets settled at a table with Zyn and Falwin. He studies the half-elf for a long moment before slowly shaking his head.

"They would notice if their cloaks were stolen from their stronghold, and besides, there's no real opportunity to go there before they meet tonight without risking detection. But we have seen the cloaks they use and we can instruct you on how to make a convincing simulacrum."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 6, 2021)

In her interactions with the Harpers, Lola will when they let her in go ahead and accept their offer to join. Her big concern right now is the cults. 

She explains what they found among the possessions of the necromancer, even bothering to show them the journal and explain to them the state that they found the place in. She also shares with them whom she knows the necromancer to be and the pendant that they found.

"It would seem that the cults that I asked you about previously might be related to your necromancer along with a set of other issues that have come up," Lola says. 

"Are you sure that there isn't more you can divulge about these cults?" Lola asks. "Because we're planning on going out to try and see what information that we can gather." 

"And the most important thing...can you tell me what in the Nine curly Hells this is?" Lola asks sticking out her arm and showing the sheen of scale-like skin covering her skin there. If the light is dim it might not even be very visible to them, but she is visibly upset. "It showed up after that vagabond sent a zombie careening into me...well after the fight with him as it happens."


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 6, 2021)

"Ahh, those look like little dragon scales. I don't some bush-necromancer would cause those to form by hitting you with a zombie. Maybe you'll be better off asking someone who knows more about dragons?"

Reaching into his pocket the store keeper produces two small silver pins, handing one to Lola and Garallel. They are easily concealed into the fold of ones clothes. "In Waterdeep similar pins have become fashion accessories to the more free spirited noble youth, but those are the genuine pin. Displaying it marks you as a member of our organization. Only show it those you can trust.

"Always Remember the Harper Code:

_Harpers work against villainy and wickedness wherever they find it, but they work ever mindful of the consequences of what they do._
_All beings should walk free of fear, with the right to live their lives as they wish._
_The rule of law aids peace and fosters freedom, so long as the laws are just and those who enforce them lenient and understanding._
_No extreme is good. For freedom to flourish, all must be in balance: the powers of realms, the reaches of the cities and the wilderlands into each other, and the influence of one being over another._
_Whatever it takes, a Harper will do. Pride never rules the deeds of a true Harper._
_Freedom is a multiversal right, though Harpers can spare themselves less freedom than those they work to protect when the need presents itself._
_Harpers police their own. A Harper who hears the call of personal power can no longer hear the sweet song of the harp. A Harper who seizes power, and holds it above all else, is a traitor to the harp. Traitors must die for freedom to live._
_Without a past, no being can appreciate what they have, and where they may be going._
"I confer upon you both the rank of Watcher."

"We are not in open conflict with any other major factions. The Zhentarum are our greatest rival in the region. They have a vast information network which they leverage to apply great political pressure, and they control trade by ensuring that roads are dangerous to travel on, while selling the services of their mercenaries to protect the trade. They have much influence in the valley."

"The Lords Alliance does not hold much sway in most settlements in this far out, but they have a presence in Yarter. While the Lord's Alliance are not enemies, our goals and theirs often run counter to each other with their insentience of propping up more tyrannical regimes, and the fact that they allow corrupts leaders in their ranks."

"Our relationship with Order of the Gauntlet is neutral, and we have little cause to get in each other's way. The Emerald Enclave and it's druids are allies, but they're more interested in External threats to society than internal ones."

"Lastly the sworn enemies of our organization are the Red Wizards of Thay. While we aren't at war, relations between us and Thay have been hostile in the past, and we are not allowed within their boarders. Should find yourself in their presence, do your best to conceal your allegiances from them."

"When you find yourself in Waterdeep again, our greatest ally is Mirt the Moneylinder, but we have many allies in Waterdeep."

*Rewards: Every faction Member gains 1 Renown with their faction, bringing their renown within their factions up to 2. Garallel and Lola join a faction and gain 2 Renown with their faction.

Faction members gain and loose renown based on their actions. Everyone that is in a faction is at Rank 1 within their faction. You are is able to gain assignments from other members of their faction. These assignments amount side missions and occasionally secret missions. Completing these secret missions is required for climbing up to higher ranks.

Rank 1 is acheived at 1 Renown, Rank 2 at 3, Rank 3 at 10 and the completion of 1 Secret Mission (minimum level 5). Rank 4 is achieved at 25 Renown and 3 secret missions completed for their factions, and a minimum level of 11. Rank 5 is achieved at 50 Renown and 10 Secret Missions, and a Minimum Level of 17.

At Rank 2 Characters start to get access to faction resources and training.

Other Rewards: All spoils looking to be sold to by party members can be sold for 50% of their gold value if they are looking to be sold here in town. It would be hard to find anyone offering to buy either magic items found by the party.*

"Go see old Thelorn, he can tell you more about that merchant that was looking for the Druids up in the Mountains."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 6, 2021)

Lola glances to Garallel and then back at group. "Wait...we lost one of our group. Is there any personnel resources we could tap into?"


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 7, 2021)

"How quickly do you need them? The best we could do is send for someone in Waterdeep, but might take a tenday and a half to get them here. Time to send the message there, get someone, and have them make it back. If we had a way to communicating across large distances quickly, we could do it faster.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 7, 2021)

A little while later, Callen makes his way to the bakery, closing the door behind him as he glances out the window and looks for the baker. "I came back for the text," he says. "But I also had a question. Do you know any around on the lookout...for work? Perhaps from Bargewright..."


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 7, 2021)

"Not in town, but I can send word quickly and get someone here within a few days, maybe 4 or 5."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 7, 2021)

He scratches at his cheek evenly. "Send word," he says with a nod. "Equal cut on loot and all encountered materials. I'd prefer someone skilled in the healing arts, but who am I kidding, I won't be picky." He nods once. "Any word on the wind from the cousins?"


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 7, 2021)

"They're impressed, they might have something for you soon.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 7, 2021)

strongarm85 said:


> "How quickly do you need them? The best we could do is send for someone in Waterdeep, but might take a tenday and a half to get them here. Time to send the message there, get someone, and have them make it back. If we had a way to communicating across large distances quickly, we could do it faster.


"A ten-day might be too late, but at the rate I'm losing companions I would say maybe we should go ahead and send word just in case," Lola says. 

"This whole thing seems to be much more intricate than whatever it was that I first thought that I was getting involved with." Lola is rubbing at her arm where the scales are.

"Um, where might this Thelorn be?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 7, 2021)

Smirking faintly, the tiefling gives a slight bow, then takes his leave to return to the inn.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 7, 2021)

While his teammates are preparing, Falwin decided to check that sending stone. He just touches it, without specifying a receiver.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 7, 2021)

"Hey is someone there?" Falwin hears a voice coming from the garrish stone in his hand with a big A emblazoned on it.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 7, 2021)

"Howdy! This is Falwin Valanar, the greatest comedian of the Sword Coast. Are you from Acquisitions Inc.?"


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 8, 2021)

"Ah good Falwin, we were wondering when we'd hear from you. This is Omin Dran. Have you made it to Red Larche yet? If so, stop by Dran & Courtier on the west side of town and introduce yourself to the "C" Team. Have you found any promising recruits yet?"


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 8, 2021)

"Oh! Am I calling HQ? Because I didn't specify the receiver."

Talking to the CEO wasn't what he was expecting now. Much less the CEO knowing his name. He wasn't sure if this was a good thing.

"I have found one, though I'm not sure  how promising he is. Well, he is big and likes money. "

While he talks, he walks to the place Omin told him about.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 8, 2021)

So as he walks over to the west side of town he sees a building that that might pass for an Inn if the windows weren't boarded up. The place looks abandoned, but its big enough and sturdy enough that people could live there. There is a sign on the front that says, "Dran & Courtier" but its been scratched out with orange paint and new logo that says "Big Daddy Donaar's Yum Yum Hut". That has also been cratched out in white paint and it now says "Dran & Courtier" again.

"They aren't all winners, sometimes you just need a regular guy to walk ahead and check for traps."


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 8, 2021)

He didn't disagree with the notion. Falwin was not a big fan of traps. Or walking ahead.

Well, thanks. By the way, you said I gotta eliminate Vanifer but can I try to hire everyone who works for her? Could make this recruiting thing faster.

He then knocked the door.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 8, 2021)

After learning of the other wagon maker, Lola makes her way across town to where Therlon is. Once she finds his place, she taps at the door with the butt of her wand against the door. If she finds that this doesn't work, she just goes ahead and knocks. 

"Sir Thelorn?" she asks when he answers the door. Lola gives a truncated curtsey. "My name is Lola Bellevue, I had a quick question for you about a merchant looking for a Druid in the mountains?"


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 8, 2021)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> He didn't disagree with the notion. Falwin was not a big fan of traps. Or walking ahead.
> 
> Well, thanks. By the way, you said I gotta eliminate Vanifer but can I try to hire everyone who works for her? Could make this recruiting thing faster.
> 
> He then knocked the door.



"Its open!"

The inside of the tavern looks a lot warmer than outside would suggest. There is a good fire roaring in the fireplace, but it doesn't feel as warm in here as it would with a fire that big, and Falwin didn't see any smoke from the Chimney outside.

The tables is knocked over on its side. Behind the bar there is a Bonze Dragonborn wearing steel plate armor. He also wears a huge chef's hat with a chef's apron over his armor. The bar also has merchandise, dolls of the same Dragonborn in the same outfit.

To his left there is a smiling dark elf with a blindfold over his eyes. He has a full beard that hugs his face and chin, and there is a dark tenticle with eyes coming out of his back.

In the Wood Elf with short dark hair and Red armor peaks her head from around a corner. Her armor appears to be made out of wood and she has a bright green sword that looks like a leaf.

Also there is a thin grandmother's halfling woman who has very loose fitting robes. She looks short for a halfling if you had to guess she couldn't weigh more than 30 pounds.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> After learning of the other wagon maker, Lola makes her way across town to where Therlon is. Once she finds his place, she taps at the door with the butt of her wand against the door. If she finds that this doesn't work, she just goes ahead and knocks.
> 
> "Sir Thelorn?" she asks when he answers the door. Lola gives a truncated curtsey. "My name is Lola Bellevue, I had a quick question for you about a merchant looking for a Druid in the mountains?"



Old Thelorn looks up from his hammering where he seems to hammering spokes into a wheel. "That's a curious question, why are you looking for him?"


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 8, 2021)

"So... are you guys the C Team? Interesting name, huh." - he commented, having a good idea of what the name implies.

"What are you doing in town? Gonna invade the cult's hideout too?"


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 8, 2021)

"Cult? What cult? We're between adventures and working on rebranding," Says the wood-elf.

"I'm telling you guys, the yum yum hut was a good plan," compltained the dragonborn.

"Maybe next time don't come with with an all pumpkin spice menu big guy, opening was a disaster." says the Drow in the corner, while he speaks the drow maintains a smiling grin without moving his mouth and the weird tenticle on his shoulder with rubys for eyes seems to speak for him.

"At least the kids liked it..."

"You must be Falwin, a copy of your personnel file was sent over from the head office. I'm Walnut Dankgrass, Documancer."

"I'm Rosie Beestinger, the Cartographer," Rosie pulls up the sleeve of her robe as she is introduces herself. "Feel free to visit me after work sometime," she says winking at Falwin.

"I'm Donaar Blitzen, The Decisionist, and the chef," Donaar holds up his magic coin that he uses for his job. Essentially anytime there is a dispute in the party the dececisionist has the opportunity to call on a meeting to decide what the party does, and Donaar's vote counts as two votes for the purposes of making decisions. It effectively means during any such vote Donaar gets his way unless the other three team members are against him.

"And I'm K'thriss Drow'b, the hordesperson."

Falwin would notice that this team does not appear to have a Secretarian.

Walnut pulls out an impossibly thick folder from a satchel on her on her right with Falwin's name on it. She pulls out a 2nd thicker file right after with another name on it, She opens it up and the image has a full body image of. Blond Elf, accompanied on the right referred to as a "Character sheet" that information seems a shorthand overview of of his abilities. He's apparently a High Elf (Sun Elf) Barbarian named "Dunbar of Spreck". 

Walnut takes out a form and says, "Dunbar's quarterly perfomance review is next week, but he's out in the field. Once you've filled out the form properly, bring it back and we'll submit add it to Dunbar's file and send it back to the main office. Now that you know his name and what he looks like, just picture him in your head while you use the sending stone and you'll be able directly contact him to perform the interview."


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 8, 2021)

strongarm85 said:


> "Maybe next time don't come with with an all pumpkin spice menu big guy, opening was a disaster." says the Drow in the corner, while he speaks the drow maintains a smiling grin without moving his mouth and the weird tenticle on his shoulder with rubys for eyes seems to speak for him.
> 
> "At least the kids liked it..."



"Yum Yum Hut, huh? Sounds like a fine business proposal" - he lied - "Maybe you should have tried to advertize the benefits of eating pumpkin spice better? Like, it lets people breathe fire" - he was being a little ironic, but if he was in their shoes he might try that just to see what would happen. Falwin might not make a good manager, now that he thought about it.

"Though maybe providing a spice-less option would be a good idea, too."



strongarm85 said:


> "I'm Rosie Beestinger, the Cartographer," Rosie pulls up the sleeve of her robe as she is introduces herself. "Feel free to visit me after work sometime," she says winking at Falwin.



"I'm sure a fine lady like you must have a busy social life". - and he makes a small bow, hiding the disconfort of a lady who could be his grandma trying to flirt with him.



strongarm85 said:


> Walnut takes out a form and says, "Dunbar's quarterly perfomance review is next week, but he's out in the field. Once you've filled out the form properly, bring it back and we'll submit add it to Dunbar's file and send it back to the main office. Now that you know his name and what he looks like, just picture him in your head while you use the sending stone and you'll be able directly contact him to perform the interview."



"Uh, what? Who is Dunbar? What form? I didn't come here looking for some Dunbar, I'm afraid."


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 8, 2021)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> "I'm sure a fine lady like you must have a busy social life". - and he makes a small bow, hiding the disconfort of a lady who could be his grandma trying to flirt with him.



"Oh you have no idea," she says pulling up the sleeve of her robe. Her arms are "jacked" She easily has as more muscle and muscle definition than Falwin does. Her robes are otherwise concealing the fact that she has the body of an athlete with a century of training, "Not bad for one hundred of twenty right?"



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> "Uh, what? Who is Dunbar? What form? I didn't come here looking for some Dunbar, I'm afraid."



"Dunbar is a Secretarian for a Acq. Inc. group down south, the "P" Team. Their last TPS report indicated that they were traveling with a Caravan to Greenest and their documancer hasn't submitted any new TPS reports in several days. Performance reviews are normally by other teams and submitted to Head Quarters for review, since their documancer isn't responding I thought I'd have contact their Secretarin while your here so we can complete their report. It would be a huge favor. We could work out something in exchange if you like?"


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 8, 2021)

Actually, there is something. I was tasked with raiding this dungeon where a cult is hiding and taking their leader down. I already have a party, but one of our members just died (turns out he was a mind devourer, scary stuff!) and now we are one member short. Some help would be nice, particularly if it's someone who can take hits.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 8, 2021)

"Since he's helping Walnut do her job, I vote that she goes."

"Second." 

"I use my coin to vote again, Walnut goes."

"Damnit! Alright I'll be there. What time do you need me?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 9, 2021)

Callen meanwhile gets to work trying to fashion a...letter of cult introduction. He fashions it or tries to fashion it to give them an introduction by another cult leader part of the cult they're from, based in Waterdeep. He copies the seal found on the letter they swiped from the bandits, bound for Waterdeep nobility, and adds in the cult seal of the Howling Wind too to make it official.

(Can I take 10 on a Forgery check with Callen's +5 proficiency to make a fake letter of introduction from a noble house harboring a fake branch of the cult we're trying to confront tonight for Zyn?)


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 9, 2021)

Falwin was hoping the dragonborn would come. He looks strong. And not very bright. Both good qualities for canon fodder. But that coin would be hard to beat.

He tells the elf the time he arranged with the party and the location of their inn so she can meet them there.

And then he lends her his sending stone, so she can perform her task.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 9, 2021)

Hidden Nin said:


> Callen meanwhile gets to work trying to fashion a...letter of cult introduction. He fashions it or tries to fashion it to give them an introduction by another cult leader part of the cult they're from, based in Waterdeep. He copies the seal found on the letter they swiped from the bandits, bound for Waterdeep nobility, and adds in the cult seal of the Howling Wind too to make it official.
> 
> (Can I take 10 on a Forgery check with Callen's +5 proficiency to make a fake letter of introduction from a noble house harboring a fake branch of the cult we're trying to confront tonight for Zyn?)



Callen makes a fairly good approximation of what a letter of introduction to a cult might look like. (Yeah take 10)



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Falwin was hoping the dragonborn would come. He looks strong. And not very bright. Both good qualities for canon fodder. But that coin would be hard to beat.
> 
> He tells the elf the time he arranged with the party and the location of their inn so she can meet them there.
> 
> And then he lends her his sending stone, so she can perform her task.



The story Falwin overheard from the interview is a fairly harrowing story. Apparently when the Caravan was approaching Greennest the town was attacked by a Blue Dragon backed up by an army of dragon worshiping cultist. The seige had ended and they've been asked by the local lord to try to infiltrate the Dragon Cultist's camp to figure out what they are going to do next.

Greennest is pretty far south from where Red Larche is. The quickest way there on foot would take months.

Walnut continues to conduct the performance interview asking such riviting questions as where they see themselves in year, writes up the report, adds it to Dunbar's file and puts it into her documancy Satchel that, and the folder dissappears having been deleivered to the Head office as she gives the Sending Stone back to Falwin.

"So tonight then? Got it."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 10, 2021)

strongarm85 said:


> Old Thelorn looks up from his hammering where he seems to hammering spokes into a wheel. "That's a curious question, why are you looking for him?"



"Simply put, that druid is my...wayward lover," Lola begins before taking a deep breath and trying to look exasperated and angry. "Back at the little inn here in town I've got a nurse maid that comes non too cheap looking after his spawn and he has the audacity to leave me and his child without any recompense or reason for his disappearance. He's probably off tipping velvet with some slag, but I think I've finally caught up with him." 

All of this came out of Lola as a surprisingly easily improvised string of consciousness, perhaps she looked a tad young, but most men would be scared to ask a woman her age, especially one who was jilted by a cheating lover. Part of her wandered if there was something the wrong in her head, why was she so taken with strange lies? 

*Deception: *
1d20 (11) + 6 = 17

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 10, 2021)

In the voice of Sam Eliot, "That cur! I'm sorry dear. From what I understand those Druids are up to some wild ritual, they're erecting giant wooden statues in the shape of people, as tall a watch tower, just to burn them. Half of his shipment heading up with hard liquor and oil to set the effigies on fire. They seem to be throwing a big party up there. Don't go alone up here, a place like that isn't safe.

"Take the Larch Path out of town, you'll pass an Abandoned Quarry on the left side of the path, a short ways past, between two hills, is an old trail threw the hills leading up to the old Haunted Keep where the Druids have set up."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 10, 2021)

While the others are meeting with contacts Zyn doesn't know about and probably shouldn't involve himself in Zyn will focus on the practical needs for that night's plan.  He'll see if there is someone in town that he can purchase studded leather armor from, blackened if possible.  Assuming he can he'll sell/trade his existing leather on the deal (40gp = 45gp-5gp?).

He'll also see if he can't find black cloaks that roughly match the ones the cultists have for the party.  While he'd prefer a stealth approach, the size of their group made the chances they'd be discovered go up.  Buying surprise would be worth it if they could manage it.  ((Cost here?))

He reflected on the encounters he had been in the last few days.  While his bow was a solid weapon he wasn't able to bring it to bear quickly.  He would buy a whip (2gp) and trio of daggers (3x 2gp) to give him a few more options here sighing that the latter weren't great options for the rapid non-lethal neutralization that he would prefer here, though didn't think it likely he'd find a proper drow hand-crossbow and poisoned bolts.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 10, 2021)

The best bet for most of Zyn's shopping list is Ironhead Arms, which is run by an a retired Half-Orc caravan driver. He comments on the unique drow style that Zyn's original leather armor came and and noted that if no one else bought it i'd make a fine show piece and as such he offers an extra gold piece for Zyn's old armor. The Studded Leather he has to upgrade it with is decided more mundane in that the leather was tanned from cow leather instead.

The whip and daggers he sells come in varriety of styles. Since he doesn't actually make weapons himself, there isn't much of a consistent theme as far as appearances go. There are few daggers dwarven and elven make, as well as as a few made in human settlements. The ones form Waterdeep all have the same guild stamp on them, but some appear to have been made in Triboar. The simplest looking ones where apparently made here in town by local blacksmith and are being sold her second hand. There isn't anything practically wrong with them, they're just unembelished.

Since the store also carries general kit useful for Caravan guards finding a cloak similar to what he'd looking for is fairly easy as well for a silver piece.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 10, 2021)

Zyn cares little for embellishment in his gear, as long as it is of solid quality.  As he knows little of the politics of the various groups on the surface (and what he knows of Dwarves and surface Elves probably isn't flattering) he'll take a trio of the plain-looking local daggers, preferring ones that have the same appearance anyway.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 10, 2021)

strongarm85 said:


> In the voice of Sam Eliot, "That cur! I'm sorry dear. From what I understand those Druids are up to some wild ritual, they're erecting giant wooden statues in the shape of people, as tall a watch tower, just to burn them. Half of his shipment heading up with hard liquor and oil to set the effigies on fire. They seem to be throwing a big party up there. Don't go alone up here, a place like that isn't safe.
> 
> "Take the Larch Path out of town, you'll pass an Abandoned Quarry on the left side of the path, a short ways past, between two hills, is an old trail threw the hills leading up to the old Haunted Keep where the Druids have set up."



"Thank you, sir. You're a treasure and a gentleman," Lola says before reaching into her cloak and pulling out two gold. She hands it to the man. 

Realizing what he is doing she pauses. "Good luck with your wagon wheel, I really must be going." 

Lola bids him farewell and makes her way back toward the dressmaker's to pick up her order.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 10, 2021)

"So... uh... good luck with your business endeavor. May we all have... good quarterly returns".

Falwin leaves the building, and returns to the tavern to get ready for another (hopefully less deadly) encounter.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 10, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "Thank you, sir. You're a treasure and a gentleman," Lola says before reaching into her cloak and pulling out two gold. She hands it to the man.
> 
> Realizing what he is doing she pauses. "Good luck with your wagon wheel, I really must be going."
> 
> Lola bids him farewell and makes her way back toward the dressmaker's to pick up her order.


The Man hands the money back to Lola with a tear in his eye, "Keep it for the kid."




Dragon D. Luffy said:


> "So... uh... good luck with your business endeavor. May we all have... good quarterly returns".
> 
> Falwin leaves the building, and returns to the tavern to get ready for another (hopefully less deadly) encounter.



"I'll meet with the rest of you tonight."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 10, 2021)

strongarm85 said:


> The Man hands the money back to Lola with a tear in his eye, "Keep it for the kid."


In a bid not to draw too much more attention to herself than she has to, Lola takes the money back. As she is leaving the shop Lola raises her wand, but to cast mage hand, but thinks the better of it.

Instead, she speaks directly into Therlon's mind in a whisper. _"Behind you..."_

Lola rushes from the store, leaving five gold on the countertop as she goes. Once outside she pulls the hood up over her head and makes her way to the dress shop. 

*Sleight of Hand: *
1d20 (10) + 2 = 12


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 10, 2021)

"What the hell was that?" He turns around and looks at where Lola running away with 5 gold left the counter as she runs away back into town and scoops up the gold.

Lola is able to pick up her dresses form the shop. They are well made with a few embellishments. The shop owner tells her while she's picking it up, "I mainly make dresses for special occasions like weddings, this was a nice change of pace."


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 10, 2021)

The day passes into evening. Garallel and Walnut arrive, as it grows late the workers leave for their homes, and shortly there after one cloaked individual after another begins to show up at the work yard connected to the work yard. Do any of you attempt to approach the people in the yard as the arrive, or do you wait and come in after them?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 11, 2021)

Zyn will suggest approaching the small group, allowing one of the more charismatic members of the party to take the lead.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 11, 2021)

The tiefling nods before he dons the hood of the cloak Zyn's purchased, moving forward to find one of the cult members to approach. On the way he casts Thaumaturgy on himself in order to have his eyes glow beneath his hood.

"Greetings," he says as he arrives at the *work yard*, fishing the *sealed letter marked with the crest of the Howling Wind Cult* from his sleeve. He offers it out to the nearest cultist. "We have traveled far to join you, brothers. We come from a sect far from here, having heard word of your activities here..."

*#Deception*: 1d20 (18) + 5 *Total*: 23

"The time approaches, no?"


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 11, 2021)

One of the cloaked figured, a man responds, "Did Larrakh send you?" They seem nervious.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 11, 2021)

Falwin decides to add to the deception.

Yes, Larrakh! He talked to us about this faith, and we were so inspired by it! I cannot wait to see those effigies burning!

Deception: 12 + 5 = 17


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 11, 2021)

"Let's discuss this inside," if the six of you allow, they bring you threw the entryway of the cave and into that first chamber. There are two cloaks on hooks on the wall as you walk in. The same waterskin there as well in the same place you saw it previously.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 11, 2021)

Callen shoots Falwin a quick glance as the light in his eyes dies, then follows the cloaked figures inside. "Larrakh is curious about your progress and activities. It would not be an understatement that Red Larch is seen as a...unique locale, as far as choices of location go."


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 11, 2021)

One of them, a woman, says, "I recognize them, they are newcomers that came into town recently. They fought off some bandits. One of them as killed. They fought some Necromancer, and another one didn't come back yesterday."

Once everyone is inside the three of them remove their hoods but keep their cloaks on. None of them are people you've had direct dealings with but you've seen them around town. A different one aside from the previous one asks you, "Are you the bringers of woe?"

{This will require an appropriate skill check from whoever answers}


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 11, 2021)

Lola answers, removing her hood. "Bringers of woe for those who would expose us. Oreioth was weak of mind, resolve, and blood--like most of the nobility of Baldur's Gate. His family crossed mine, so I took my payment in blood--and I've got new real estate atop Lance Rock to show for it."

"Now, did we come here for something worth discussing or did we travel all this way to be interrogated about the death of a low born, hedge mage?" 

*Deception: *
1d20 (6) + 6 = 12


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 11, 2021)

"Enough idle queries," Callen snaps. "My own shall not fall on deaf ears. Larrakh is concerned with your progress here. Have you gathered any new members as of late? Acquired any means to further our purpose?"


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 11, 2021)

The three of them nod to one another and begin to lead you down a long stone hallway about 50 feet down there are two massive stone doors with carved releifs of Dwarfs on them inside of them. Lola is able to recognize this site as being connected with the Ancient Dwarven Kingdom that used to reside here. She also knows that this is not one of the entrances to the Dwarven city she seeks because entrances to their homes were built in the Somber Hills themselves. It might have a smaller settlement.

They come to a Hallway with raised portcullus every 10 feet or so. One of them stops 60 feet from the door. They cross their arms over their chest and call out in a loud voice, "A Believer Approaches." They lead you another 60 feet down the hallway to the door with a slit and open it allowing everyone to enter the chamber.

Already in the chamber near the door is a hunched back half-orc with a disfigured face, perhaps he was kicked in the face by an Ox or something as a child. In the center of the room, burried under a pile of rocks with just his face exposed a small boy, about 7 or 8. He's pin under Bolders that hold him firmly in place and don't allow him to move, but aren't crushing him. His face is chalked with dust and his lips ar cracked. He cries out as you enter, although his his parched voice it comes out as a whisper, "Water."

The other 3 people in the room don't seem to be bothered by the child and are behaving as if this where normal. What do you do?


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 11, 2021)

I forgot to mention that your reached a cross shapped intersection back at the doors. You guys went straight instead of turning.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 11, 2021)

Callen's eyes narrow beneath his cloak but he doesn't act just yet. Instead he squints to ascertain the purpose or essence of this practice before he acts.

*#Arcana*: 1d20 (13) + 4 *Total*: 17


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 11, 2021)

Falwin was shocked at what he was seeing. At the back of his mind, he had expected the cult to be evil, but seeing it in front of him was completely different. He felt nauseous.

He had an impluse to do something. But nothing came to his mind. Even though he was a skilled combatant and spellcaster. But grim reality he was surrounded by enemies and they were possibly torturing a child made him panic inside rather than act on it. He was already stressed for what he had seem in the necromancer's lair, so now he was closer to breaking.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 11, 2021)

Lola casts detect thoughts on herself and focuses on the boy's surface level thoughts, trying to look for feelings of fear or excitement or joy or anything that would be brimming up depending upon the arrangement of this situation. 

Because of her telepathic feat this doesn't require the components or or spell slot.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 11, 2021)

"Help me!" the boy wispers, his surface thoughts are fear and and desperation as the boy begins to drift into unconsciousness 

The woman in the group says, "He's being punished for failing to deliver a message to me." She turns to talk to one of the men she entered with, "I believe it's been what? Two days, if he's strong he'll make it to three, and he'll have learned his lesson."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 11, 2021)

"And if he dies you'll have to risk bringing in a fresh messenger," Lola says.

"A dribble of mercy can instill a lifetime of loyalty," she says as she moves toward the boy. 

She kneels beside him and touches his face with a red gloved hand. "You've learned your lesson, right?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 11, 2021)

Zyn kept his face blank, beneath the hood of his cloak, as they entered the room.  As far as torture went, this barely registered on the scale he was used to.  Menzoberranzan was not a kind city and it brokered no illusions for any that were born within it.  He pushed thoughts of deeds he had seen, those that he had enured, and that he had performed out of his conscious thoughts.  Dwelling on the past would do nothing for the mission before him.

Silently he approaches the child and with a firm but gentle hand brushes Lola away from him, and away from the half-orc tormentor.  The warrior kneels and runs an ebony hand over the face of the child, as if inspecting him.  Beneath the cloak his other hand slides one of the daggers into grip as subtly as the dexterous hands can manage, then with a twist he spins and slams the weapon at the half-orc.

*#Zyn Initiative*: 1d20 (3) + 3 *Total*: 6
*#Sleight-of-hand (Dex)*: 1d20 (*1*) + 3 *Total*: 4
*#attack*: 1d20 (11) + 5 *Total*: 16
*#Attack (if advantage)*: 1d20 (10) + 5 *Total*: 15
*#Damage*: 1d4 (2) + 3 *Total*: 5


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 11, 2021)

After Zyn makes his move, Callen silently bursts forward to back the Drow. Drawing his shortsword from beneath his cloak he stabs at the half-orc from behind, gripping the hilt with one hand and driving it in from the back with the other.

*#Initiative*: 1d20 (13) + 3 *Total*: 16
*#sneak attack*: 1d20 (13) + 5 *Total*: 18
*#damage*: 2d6 (5, 3) + 3 *Total*: 11


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 11, 2021)

Lola sighs, spins around to move between Zyn and Callen, and aims her wand toward the tightest grouping of enemies and away from the kid. She tuts her fingers and mutters the incantation loosing an _Ice Knife _spell. 

*To Hit: *1d20 (5) + 6 = 11
*Damage: *1d10 (8) [magical piercing] = 8
*Damage:* 2d6 (5, 1) [cold] = 6
*DC:* 14
DEX Save


*Spoiler*: _ice knife_ 



You create a shard of ice and fling it at one creature within range. Make a ranged spell attack against the target. On a hit, the target takes 1d10 piercing damage. Hit or miss, the shard then explodes. The target and each creature within 5 feet of it must succeed on a Dexterity saving throw or take 2d6 cold damage.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 11, 2021)

This time around we're trying out combat without initiative rolls, all actions are considered to be happening at once. Since the Believers aren't expecting a fight they do nothing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Neutral 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 12, 2021)

Falwin snaps out of it after seeing his friends act. He feels ashamed of himself for freaking out.

He stares at one of the guys who just got targeted by Lola's ice spell.

"Hey you. The one with the cloak! What do you think is going to happen when we leave this place and go tell everyone at Red Larch that you torture children? Your boss, your girlfriend, even your mother?"

Vicious Mockery: 1d4 = 1


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 12, 2021)

Caught by surprise party makes short work of the cultists. 

The Half-orc is stabbed by two Daggers in quick successtion. Walnut transforms into a Dire wolf, jumps up and bites him, but doesn't quite manage to take him down to the ground.  (He takes 27 damage) He's still alive but hurt badly.

The woman cultist takes the ice knife from Lola in the stomach, which then explodes and showers herself and the the two other nearby cultists wit a shower of ice shards which they both manage to barely survive. One survivor being the target of Falwin's vicious mockery grabs his head for a moment and falls over dead with blood dripping from his nose, the other one takes the full brunt of Garallel's Sacred flame.

Next round: The half-orc holds up his hands and says, "Please don't kill me! I just do what they ask."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 12, 2021)

Lola speaks into Zyn's head. _"Maybe we should question him?" _

"How many more are here? Are there more coming?"


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 12, 2021)

"Baragustus is inside. There are tweleve beleivers, including the three you just killed, but Baragustus is the only other one here right now! I didn't kill anybody, they take care of me in exchange for looking after the place!"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jan 12, 2021)

Zyn will leave the half-orc to the others for now, though keeping an ear on what he is saying.  He instead takes out a waterskin and carefully gives the boy a few sips.  Making sure that he doesn't choke from drinking too fast.  Once that is done he will begin moving rubble to free the child as expediently as possible.  If the child is coherent enough the drow motions for him to be quiet.

Once that's done, if the half-orc is still alive, he'll pose a question, "is there a woman among them?  Black hair  and blue eyes with a round oval face and pointed nose?  Perhaps using the name 'Savra Belabranta?'"


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 12, 2021)

Once the party is done questioning him, Falwin has an idea.

"Baragustus, right? If you help us storm this place, once we are out I may have an opportunity for you. It's a lot of work, but you could make some good money, and as far as I know, it doesn't involve hurting children. Isn't that right, Walnut?"

Persuasion on the half-orc: 1d20 (13) + 5 = 18


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 12, 2021)

Answering Zyn's question, he says, "I haven't seen her, unless she's one of the bringers of woe. They cover their faces and walk around in dark cloaks that hide their appearance. They showed up the same time Larrakh did."

(I'll get to Falwins post in a minute. Falwin has successfully moved the half-orc from hostile (expressed as fear) to indifferent towards Falwin but still doesn't trust him enough yet to sign on to Acq Inc. A second check later on might be necessary to move him over. Im also missingthe half orc's name.)


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 12, 2021)

To Falwin the Halford says, "My name is Grund, I just do what the believers tell me, I promise to stay out of your way."

Falwin gets the impression that Grund doesn't know very  much beyond this cave and might require more convincing. It might be easier for Grund to process what Falwin is offering after things have calmed down.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 12, 2021)

Callen ignores the half-orc to start and concentrates on getting the child free with Zyn instead. Kneeling down, he continues to speak to him as the others question Grund. "Hey, kid, stay with me here. We're gonna get you out of here. Can you feel anything? You know where you are?"


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 12, 2021)

"This is the Antechamber, everything is stiff." the boy looks worried as he starts to regain his senses somewhat, "Oh no, dad's going to be angry because my punishment ended early!"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 12, 2021)

"Dad?" Callen repeats, panic and worry creeping up on his features. "Who is your father...? One of the men that wear these cloaks?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 12, 2021)

"I certainly hope he wasn't in this general direction then," Lola says gesturing with her wand toward the area where her Ice Knife landed.

"Or maybe I do," she adds under her breath.

"Umm, Zyn, Love? Maybe we all need to come up with a sign or tell of some kind, because my heart nearly leaped from my bosom," she says. She moves around, still muttering. "I guess being nearly killed and then turned into some kind of bloody yuan-ti woman and tortured kids are just my life now!" 

"Does anyone want to help me secure Grund between two of those portcullises?" Lola asks.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 12, 2021)

"Your punishment is over," Zyn says firmly but calmly.  "We bring much change to this place.  Not all of it will be pleasant."  His words were simple, little room for poetry or flare, but it was only right the child know the truth.  "If your father is down here, he will be caught up in the change and our hands may be tied."

"It is difficult, but I must offer you a choice:  If you wish, I can send you to safety in the town above, what happens down here will happen out of your sight.  If you wish you may come with us and see this through to the end, however that end may be."  He tone was subdued seriousness.  While he understood a child likely would have minimal understanding of the depth of such a choice, the choice was not anyone else's to make.

*#Zyn Charisma/Persuade*: 1d20 (9) + 0 *Total*: 9
((See, this is why Zyn typically defers social engagements to others  ))

((Zyn has no stake in the boy's decision, at this point.  He understands this will likely scar the child either way and feels it is better for him to make the decision.))


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 13, 2021)

Hidden Nin said:


> "Dad?" Callen repeats, panic and worry creeping up on his features. "Who is your father...? One of the men that wear these cloaks?"





Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "I certainly hope he wasn't in this general direction then," Lola says gesturing with her wand toward the area where her Ice Knife landed.
> 
> "Or maybe I do," she adds under her breath.
> 
> ...





EvilMoogle said:


> "Your punishment is over," Zyn says firmly but calmly.  "We bring much change to this place.  Not all of it will be pleasant."  His words were simple, little room for poetry or flare, but it was only right the child know the truth.  "If your father is down here, he will be caught up in the change and our hands may be tied."
> 
> "It is difficult, but I must offer you a choice:  If you wish, I can send you to safety in the town above, what happens down here will happen out of your sight.  If you wish you may come with us and see this through to the end, however that end may be."  He tone was subdued seriousness.  While he understood a child likely would have minimal understanding of the depth of such a choice, the choice was not anyone else's to make.
> 
> ...



The boy explains, "The Believers are made up of the most important people in town. They guard the room of moving stones. The stones move on their own and it always means bad things. The Believers try to interpret what the moving stones mean to try to avert danger. Ever since Larrakh and the bringers of woe showed up they've begun moving all the time."

He boy points to the closed door opposite of where you walked in, "The room is past three more stone doors in that direction."

"I'll get out of here, I know the way out."

Grund stands in the hallway after the boy leaves to make his way out the way you came and allows himself to be captured easily by falling portcullises. Making them fall only relies on pulling two sequential levers near each other.

With the entrance to this room barred by the Portcullis the only way out of the room is the way forward threw the stone door.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 13, 2021)

"Well, we've all trapped ourselves," Lola says, standing near the portcullis. She glances to Grund. "We're not going to go through those doors to find a pressure plate that's going to turn us into a pin cushion or some kind of pit trap, are we?"


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 13, 2021)

It's okay if it turns our enemies into pin cushions though, just let us know so we are not the first ones to step on it!


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 13, 2021)

"It might've helped to ask that before letting the portcullis fall," Callen says with a sigh. "The new names seem more dangerous than the local cultists in town. And killing the butcher, innkeeper, armorer, or whoever constitutes the most important people in town probably won't fly with the sheriff either, or leave this place in tact."

Callen begins sharpening his shortsword idly, turning to Walnut. His grim, ornery demeanor was fading in favor of his true, skittish paranoia and wit. "Do you recognize that name? Larrakh? Bringers of woe? Does anyone?"


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 13, 2021)

Walnut, who is still in the form of a dire wolf, whines and shakes her head.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jan 13, 2021)

Zyn will ready his shield and rapier now that subterfuge seems unlikely and will inspect the door prior to pushing it open once everyone is ready for him to do so.

#Perception 1d20 (18) +3 Total: 21


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 13, 2021)

The door, made of fine dwarven craftsmenship, slides open effortlessly. 

This fifty-foot-square chamber is hewn out of rock. The floor is rough but flat, the walls show the chisel-marks of the original builders, and the ceiling is about ten feet high. Identical stone doors with iron pull-ring handles stand in the middle of the east, north, and west walls. You are entering the door from the West, so there is a door to your left and right.

In the center of the room stands a life-sized and lifelike statue of a dwarf warrior wearing a chain shirt, helm, and big boots. He carries a shield on his left arm and a battleaxe in his right hand. The statue has clearly been broken into, roughly, the head and upper torso, lower torso, and legs. These pieces have been reassembled and held together and upright in a stout wooden frame. A dagger along with several coins and gems lie on the floor in front of the statue, surrounded by an ring of fine gravel.

The dwarf does not appear to be stylized himself, he looks incredibly lifelike.  There is an inscription on the plaque in front of the dwarf reads "Petrified Ironstar (?) dwarf, found 1459 DR in Red Larch West Quarry in broken condition. "

Surrounding the statue is a good amount of treasure. Hundreds of coins, several gemstones. 440 Copper Pieces, 253 Silver pieces, and 9 gold pieces. There are 6 Agats worth 5 gold pieces each, and 2 polished Moonstones worth 50 gold pieces each. The Dagger is decorated in Star Motiffs, the blade has blood and gore that still hasn't been cleaned from the blade, the grip of made of night blue leather. Engraved on the pommel is the word "Reszur".


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 13, 2021)

Callen follows Zyn's approach steadily, both his shortswords drawn. He pauses when they come upon the scene in front of them, however, raising a brow as he lowers his weapons slightly. Inspecting the room, he takes a step inside and glances around, trying to recall any tomes or passages he's ready detailing a set up like this in Dwarven strongholds.

*#History*: 1d20 (18) + 4 *Total*: 22


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 13, 2021)

Lola chuckles. "I thought so before, but this is really it. This is part of the Dwarven settlement that I was searching for. We're probably not at one of the main entrances, but this is a step in the right direction."


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 13, 2021)

"Uh guys, am I the only one who can see the pile of free money in front of us?"

Falwin doesn't immediately think it might be a trap of any kind. He notices his party doesn't pay much attention to it though, so he asks.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 14, 2021)

As everyone's milling about the room deciding what to do, the door on the East side of the room swings open. Out walk 6 figures burst in the room. They all wear Dark leather armor and wear hoods to and masks to cover their faces. Their armor all bear the symbol of the Black Earth Cult, a pyramid with a line extending up from the middle towards it's center.



One of them calls out, "We are the Bringers of Woe, and we have come to reward your curiosity!"

The three of them move forward with Drawn Scimitars to make a deffensive line and draw people into Melee with the other three stand back to take aim at Lola, Garallel, and Falwin.

Garallel Taps Lola and Cast Shield of Faith on her as a bonus Action and gets ready to cast a Sacred flame on the cultist targeting her.

Walnut moves up to bite the cultist moving to cut her off from reaching the back line.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 14, 2021)

Once the cultists reveal themselves and Callen recognizes their crest...all apprehension melts away from his expression. Whereas he'd as of now played the _part_ of the impassive and cruel warlord, here his emotions weren't able to be kept in check. Abject and ugly emotions spill out over his expression as he throws back his hood. "VIZAAN!?" he bellows in his strangely deep voice, frustration, panic, and anger all spilling out in equal measure. "Show yourself!"

He stabs at the cultist Walnut engages, both his short swords whizzing like taut, razor sharp wires.

*#first attack*: 1d20 (7) + 5 *Total*: 12
*#TWF attack*: 1d20 (2) + 5 *Total*: 7

*#damage*: 2d6 (*6*, *1*) + 3 *Total*: 10


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 14, 2021)

Lola uses the magic missile wand to fire off *two charges* from it, she takes aim at a single ranged attacker across the room. 

*Damage: *
Result: 4d4 (2, 3, 2, 1) + 1
Total: 9


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 14, 2021)

Falwin stops paying attention to the gold and uses the new spell he learned to neutralize some of the enemies. He tries to put all 6 cultists to sleep before they start moving torwards the party.

Sleep: 5d8 = 15


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 14, 2021)

Zyn charges in to protect the back rank.  He'll endeavor to strike non-lethally if possible, while he doubts the woman he's after is among these, they badly need more information of what is going on.

*#Zyn Attack*: 1d20 (10) + 5 *Total*: 15
*#Zyn Damage*: 1d8 (5) + 3 *Total*: 8


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 14, 2021)

The three bringers of woe in the back bring their shortbows to bare on the Lola, Falwin, and Garallel. Two of them miss, but Garallel's leather armor absorbs part of the impact of the arrow that hits her (She takes 4 damage and maintains concentration on Shield of Fiath).

Lola's releases 4 magic missiles from her wand that streak out and strike the Bringer of Woe in the back middle. The are toast.

Garallel's Sacred Flame flares up around one of the cultists in the back (he gets an 12 on his save, which fails and takes 7 damage).

Falwins sleep spell goes off dropping causing the Cultist Garallel targeted with Sacred flame, and a 2nd untouched cultist in the back firing short bows fall asleep.

During the calash that happens in the middle of the room, everybody manages to land their attacks.

One attacking Zyn Lands his attack catching in Zyn in the open with a blow to the side (Bringer of Woe rolled a critical hit, but rolled low on damage so Zyn only took 4 damage), but it didn't have enough power behind it to penetrate his Armor. Zyn's counter attack clocks his opponent in the head with the pommel of his sword, his target is dazed but not down.

The one attacking Walnut lands a blow on her direwolf form (dealing 4 to Walnut) as Walnut's teeth sink into him (dealing 6 damage to the cultist). Zyn's sneak attack does a devastating amount of damage killing the cult member.

The other final member of the Bringers of Woe lands a blow on Callen (3 damage)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 14, 2021)

Using the Magic Missile rod as a casting focus, Lola tuts her fingers and mutters the words to cast _Mind Sliver. _

*DC: *14 INT Save 
*Damage: *1d6 (6) [magical psychic] = 6 
*Effect: *Mind Sliver [2 rounds] (Save Bonus: -1d4 [mind sliver]) - Subtract 1d4 from the next saving throw it makes before the end of Lady Lola Bellevue's next turn.

"Hang in there Gara!" Lola says.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 14, 2021)

"MIRAJ?!" Callen bellows this time, whirling on the foe that had struck him with both blades drawn. "You muddy shit stain, show your face!" He again attacks without mercy, blades whirling.

*#attack 1*: 1d20 (6) + 5 *Total*: 11
*#TWF*: 1d20 (8) + 5 *Total*: 13
*#sneak attack*: 2d6 (4, 5) *Total*: 9


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jan 14, 2021)

Zyn continues his work at attempting to bludgeon his opponent unconscious.

#Zyn Attack: 1d20 (19) +5 Total: 24
#Zyn Damage: 1d8 (1) +3 Total: 4


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 14, 2021)

Seeing Callen being damaged, Falwin runs to where he is to back him up.

Rapier attack: 1d20(5)+5=10
Damage: 1d8(5)+3=8


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 14, 2021)

Lola targets the cultist fighting zyn with her spell. After the pyschic onslaught blood begins to gush out of his hears for a second and fall over dead.

Garallel targets the last one standing with her sacred flame spell, but he manages to avoid the spell. That Cultist makes one final swing at Callen... and then get Annihlated everyone else's attacks. He get stabbed by Callen and Falwin. At that point he was already mortally wounded. Then Zyn clocks him in the head, and gets his arm bitten off by bitten off by Walnut.

So with that the combat situation is controlled, as the only two hostile targets left are unconscious.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 14, 2021)

You know, if those guys were smart they wouldn't come at us in small waves like this.

He looks at his teammates.

You wanna interrogate them, I assume? But let them live, please. I could use more recruits for my faction.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 14, 2021)

"It's doubtful you're going to be able to recruit actual cult members to your cause, they're best put down so we don't have to watch our backs," Lola says. 

She checks the door where they came from, just peeking through there to see what's on the other side.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 14, 2021)

My cause is money, baby. I think you will have a harder time finding people who won't share it.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 14, 2021)

"Bringers of Woe, that's what they asked us if we were. These people were some special group within one of the cults, probably enforcers of some kind or...perhaps priests of some special order. Money might not matter to them all that much and they may sooner kill themselves than answer our questions--you might want to get their weapons," Lola says before checking through the door.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 15, 2021)

((which Door is Lola  checking?))

None of the members of the bringers of woe now that they've had a moment to be disarmed and unmasked are the woman that Zyn is looking for, nor are they Miraj. They do look familiar to the people who stayed at the bunk house (aka the cheap in town). All six of them where staying there.

After you've had a moment to disarm the surviving members of the bringers of woe they wake up. Walnut looks ready to rip them apart if she needs to. They look at each other and without a word they try to get up and attack you, unarmed even. Even unarmed these cultists have little regard for their own lives and lash out in the face of death. They scream out, almost in unison, "For Ogremoch!" And rush at you with their fists raised!

What do you do?


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 15, 2021)

Callen is quick to remove masks and disarm the cultists while Falwin and Lola converse, waiting for them to rouse so he can begin his questioning. "Where is Mir-" he manages to get out before they both rush them. The tiefling grimaces as he turns the flat of his blade to one of the cultists, bonking them soundly on the head. "Listen to me!"

*#nonlethal bonk*: 1d20 (4) + 5 *Total*: 9
*#TWF*: 1d20 (9) + 5 *Total*: 14
*Result*: 2d6 (5, 5) *Total*: 10


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 15, 2021)

"For Sune's sake, cut it out or we will kill you!" Lola yells at the two cultists. Her voice kind of goes raspy at the end of her sentence and she doesn't have the full force of her personality in it. 

She brings up one of the daggers from her belt, turning it over in her hand and flinging it at one of them haphazardly. 

*Intimidation: *
1d20 (4) + 4 = 8

*Dagger Attack:* 
To Hit: 1d20 (7) + 4 = 11
Damage: 1d4 (1) + 2 [piercing] = 3


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 15, 2021)

Falwin sighs.

Yeah they don't look like they would care about money.

He attacks the nearest one with the shortbow he just took. He tries not to aim them at any vital point, but he won't mind that much if he hits one.

Shortbow: 1d20 (4) + 5 = 9
Damage: 1d6 (3) + 3 = 6


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 15, 2021)

The cultist are easily subdued, and pined under Walnut's massive direwolf paws, but in spite of that they continue to struggle. One of them tries to bite off their own tongue.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 15, 2021)

"Oh, come on!"

He approaches the guy trying to bite his tongue and hits his head with the back of his rapier to knock him down.

Then he looks at the other.

"Well dude, we are leaving to go kill your leaders and destroy your cult. If you stay here and maybe not kill yourself, we will let and your friend live after we leave this place. Maybe we could even give you a real job later on."

He looks to the party.

Well guys, before we go, anyone has an idea of how to grab that pile of gold without activating some trap or are we really leaving it here?


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 15, 2021)

Callen in his fury, turns towards the statue, *grabs Reszur*, and then marches back to the cultists, stabbing one sharply. "You bastards took everything! What is wrong with you!? Or you daft!"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 15, 2021)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> "Oh, come on!"
> 
> He approaches the guy trying to bite his tongue and hits his head with the back of his rapier to knock him down.
> 
> ...



Lola shrugs. "If we want to see if there's a trap I say we toss one of these lunatics on top of the pile and see what happens to them." She points to the subdued cultists as she bends down to gather her dagger up. She wipes it off with a small handkerchief that she crumples and places back into her pocket.

"I doubt we can worry about how to get it out of here until we can actually make sure this place is secure. I can't cast floating disk and I doubt anyone else here can either," Lola adds.

"We need to focus on the very real danger here, there's unexplored rooms and there's probably someone named Baragustus still running around." 



Hidden Nin said:


> Callen in his fury, turns towards the statue, *grabs Reszur*, and then marches back to the cultists, stabbing one sharply. "You bastards took everything! What is wrong with you!? Or you daft!"



Lola goes silent as Callen starts to yell. She shuffles over to the pile of gold and begins to inspect it perhaps too meticulously. 

*Investigation:* 
1d20 (12) + 0 = 12


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 15, 2021)

When Callen stabs the cultist using Rezsur the blade is completely silent. It does not make single stabbing sound. The blade also pierces threw the cultist almost without resistance, like he where stabbing into a mellon, and not a sinewous mass a muscle, tissues, and organs. The cultist that he stabs starts to bleeds out, and she starts to laugh.

The other guy falls unconscious after taking the pommel blow to the head.

From what Lola can gather the coins and gems around the appear to be places around like offerings, just looks like genuine coins and gemstones.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 15, 2021)

Falwin approaches Callen, concerned about him suddenly killing the cultist in front of him.

"Uh... are you okay, man?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 15, 2021)

Lola, in a bid to ignore what's happening in the other part of the room, starts using _Mage Hand_ to move small piles off the treasure off of the offering platform. _Surely we can't let an evil god or whatever keep all of this. _

She glances back, pausing for a moment as Callen stabs the man and knocks him out. "Something about that didn't sound like the other stabs...and suddenly I'm the kind of woman who knows what a normal stab sounds like." 

*Arcana Check: *
1d20 (20) + 2 = 22


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 15, 2021)

Lola would surmise that there might be some kind of sound dampening enchantment on the blade. Meanwhile her mage hand begins lifting coins and gems from the petrified dwarf, and nothing seems to happen.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 15, 2021)

"I'm sure you've witnessed very many stabbings in your worldly existence so far," Callen snaps irately, dropping the dagger and pushing his hands through his hair. "Shit. Ah...shit." Hands shaking, he squats and closes his eyes, murmuring to himself in Infernal. Reaching out, he'd grab the dagger, take a deep breath, and begin to wipe it clean.

"Yea...I'm alright," he tells Falwin mildly.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 15, 2021)

"There's obviously a fair bit going on behind the scenes here that I am sure you don't want me prying into," Lola says.

"It's been an active several days," she adds. "Sorry if I said the wrong thing. I'm not used to all of the death, but that dagger didn't sound normal. And I have been around when someone died before we got up to...all this." Lola swings her arms out as if to indicate everything going on around them. 

"I watched someone I love slip away..."

"Hey--maybe we shouldn't linger here too long," Lola says giving a nervous laugh and pushing her hand up into her hair's nearly neat updo.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 16, 2021)

Eventually, Lola is able to gather the coins and gemstones from the statue. There are two doors that the group doesn't know about what's behind, one to the north, and one from the east where the cultists entered the room from.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 16, 2021)

Callen slowly pushes up to his feet, his expression grim. "You're not going to get anything out of a brainwashed pawn," he says bitterly. "But leave them alive if you wish." That said, Callen moves to backtrack the way the cultists had arrived from, moving carefully and quietly. He utilizes his hand mirror to peer around corners and watches his step to keep aware of any suspicious looking tiles are difficult to spot wires.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 16, 2021)

Lola addresses the remaining cultists. 

“Are you going to cooperate or do you not value your lives?” She asks.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 16, 2021)

"When Ogremoch comes, he will tear Waterdeep to pieces. It's Walls will be undermined by sink holes and the city buildings and streets themselvs itself will shatter upon a massive earthquake that will shake the whole of undermountain until Waterdeep itself falls into it. You can't stop it."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 16, 2021)

"Whatever it is you're talking about, you won't see it."

Lola, using the magic missile wand as a spell casting focus begins repeated castings of _Frostbite. _If they resist their way out of one, she will continue casting until they are finished. The longer she has to cast, the more ice that gathers on the rod. Her gloves become sheathed in frost from this too._ This will have the unique effect of causing them to have disadvantage on the following save once they fail any of these..._

Damage: 1d6 (5) [cold] = 5
Damage: 1d6 (3) [cold] = 3
Damage: 1d6 (1) [cold] = 1
Damage: 1d6 (5) [cold] = 5
Damage: 1d6 (4) [cold] = 4
Damage: 1d6 (1) [cold] = 1
Damage: 1d6 (1) [cold] = 1
Damage: 1d6 (2) [cold] = 2
DC: 14
CON Save
Effect: Frostbite [until end of turn]
- Target has disadvantage on the next weapon attack roll it makes before the end of its next turn.[/U]


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 16, 2021)

Lola's relentless onslaught of frostbites continued to freeze the bringer of woe well past the point of death to the point even the blood in his body has frozen solid.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 16, 2021)

Rolls for Callen scouting through the corridor the half a dozen cultists arrived from.

*#Stealth*: 1d20 (7) + 5 *Total*: 12
*#Perception*: 1d20 (18) + 1 *Total*: 19


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 16, 2021)

The corridor is smooth dwarven craftsmanship and rectangular, about 40 feet beyond the door he enters from is a closed stone door. There are no traps in the hallway.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 16, 2021)

The chamber beyond the door is a massive. The Ceilings here are 20 feet tall, and Stone monolyths fill chamber. If you picture two tall stones with a 3rd stone laying down on top of the two. If you picture Stone Henge you have the right idea, except that the rocks are a dirty brown instead. Others stones have fallen over and broken, but even those stones are massive. The room is nearly 200 feet by 200 feet square. On the North, East, and South walls are alcoves where ancient human skeletons. None of these skeletons are in fact and they all have crushed bones, skulls, arms, or chest cavities, and the wounds look like they'd be fatal.

A man falls to his knees, you recognize him as being the owner of the man who owns the work yard you entered to get the entrance to the place. (There are two Cartwrights in town, it's the other cartwright that Lola didn't talk to earlier) "Please don't kill me!" he says, "Larrakh is in here, the Earth Priest has been interpreting the moving stones for us! These stones move, but only the Delvers in the alcoves have seen them move. Lately they've been moviung every day and we need Larrakh has been interpreting them for us!"


At this point there is a loud sound coming from across the chamber, as if heavy booted foot had stomped on the floor, and at that point all of the monolyths in the room begin to rise and hover six inches above the ground. The Man in front of you is stunned by seeing the stones rise up like this, so stunned in fact that he's oblivious to the stone bearing down on top of him from behind as it rapidly approaches him and the party. From where the monolyth came from there is stands a man in a brown robe and armor seemingly made out of stone.



The stones have become light enough under this magical effect that they can be easily pushed seeing as how he was able to fling a thousands of pounds stone monolyth accross the room with one hand apparently.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 16, 2021)

Lola eventually does end up following through the hall into this new area and she sees the man begging for his life and this new man. She speaks into the heads of her companions:_ I guess this bloke dressed like a tree trunk is Larrakh._


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 16, 2021)

Callen dives forward towards the cartwright. "Get down!" he yells, tackling the man to push him out of the way of the incoming stone. He then rolls, pops up, and rushes towards Larrakh, Reszur in hand. "Where is Vizaan?"

(Main Action: Shove to get the guy out of the way, Bonus Action: Dash towards Larrakh. Free Object interact: Draw short sword in off hand.)

*#Athletics*: 1d20 (19) + 1 *Total*: 20
*#Arcana*: 1d20 (9) + 4 *Total*: 13


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 16, 2021)

Zyn glances at the cartwright with a slightly dissatisfied glare but does not pause as he charges at the stone robed man.

_Zyn dashes forward_.

*#Zyn Attack*: 1d20 (*20*) + 5 *Total*: 25  *(Crits)
#Zyn Crits*: 2d8 (3, 5) + 3 *Total*: 11


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 16, 2021)

Lola moves into the room enough to get a bead on tree trunk man. "I'll cover you!" she yells to Callen. 

"Darn. Darn. Darn. Darn," Lola mutters to herself as she tries to watch to make sure that she won't get pancaked between any of the stones. Then she raises the wand of Magic Missile, swirling it around with a quick flourish and casts _Ice Knife. _With her hand poised like she's throwing a dagger she flings her arm out to the side and sends a dagger made of ice flying towards Larrakh. 

To Hit: 1d20 (7) + 6 = 13
Damage: 1d10 (7) [magical piercing] = 7
Damage: 2d6 (6, 2) [cold] = 8
DC: 14
DEX Save


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 16, 2021)

Falwin finishes undropping his jaw after seeing floating rocks. He had known this was possible since he is a spellcaster, but seeing is very different from hearing it from a bored teacher while you are half asleep yourself.

He focuses on the guy who seems to be moving it.

"Hey you? Why are you playing with peebles? Your mom didn't gift you better toys when you were a kid?"

Then he looks to Lola, who is seemingly having a hard time aiming her ice spell.

"Girl, are you gonna let a guy wearing wooden underwear make you look like a newbie? Aim that right, make him know who you really are!"

Vicious Mockery: 1d4 (2) = 2
Bardic Inspiration on Lola


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 16, 2021)

Falwin's insults don't seem to bother Larrakh too much. Falwin's words of inspiration sharp Lola's aim enough for her Ice Knife to hit, or at least it should have hit, but the priest raised a single gauntleted hand in the direction of the ice knife and some kind of arcane sheild appeared in front of him, which caught the ice knife before it could hit him. The Ice Knife shattered as the Black Earth Priest avoided all damage from the attack.

Larrakh fires off a spell which forms a purple 40foot cube at the door snarring all 6 party members as they clear the door. Lola, Falwin, and Zyn fail their saves, and the world around they gain the sensation that the world around them is moving much faster than they are now. He  then moves about 30 feet away from the party

Because Callen passed his save he was able to make it to the old carpenter to save him. He would have surely died otherwise having been effected by the spell.

Walnut and Garallel also dash into the room (Garallel needs to be within 60 feet to sacred flame, and within touch range to heal even if she doesn't want to get close enough to be in Melee herself). Walnut in Dire Wolf form is able to clear 80 feet by dashing and closes most of the distance, and is about 50 feet away from after dashing started. Garallel and and Callen each make it to about 70 feet from. Even after dashing Larrahk is about 100 feet away from Zyn still. And Lola and Falwin are now 130 feet away.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 16, 2021)

"Answer me!" Callen yells, surging forward without missing a beat to stay on top of the retreating mage. Callen dashes as a bonus action to close with Larrakh.

*#Silent Sneak Attack*: 1d20 (7) + 6 *Total*: 13
*#Inspired Hit*: 1d6 (4) *Total*: 4
*Result*: 1d4 (3) + 1d6 (5) + 4 *Total*: 12


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 16, 2021)

Zyn groans internally as the world speeds up around him, familiar enough with mages to understand the magical trickery at play.   His mind twitches slightly at the idea that if he could just teleport the gap he might be useful but isn't able to materialize magic through pure strength of will.  Instead he continues to dash forward as fast as he can waiting for his chance.

*#Zyn Save take two*: 1d20 (12) + 1 *Total*: 13


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 16, 2021)

Falwin is offended that the enemy didn't bother with his insult. The nerve to deny such a quality humor.

He is also annoyed at the slow spell. He tries to run as fast as he can to reach the guy, while trying to remember what he was taught at bard school to break from this kind of spell. Then he suddenly does.

Wisdom Save: 15

Finally, he attempts to inpire Callen.

"Time to get revenge for your... whatever that was, dude! KICK HIS ASS!"

No action
Bonus action: Bardic Inspiration on Callen


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 16, 2021)

Lola, still under the effect of the slowing spell, moves forward as much as she needs to for the caster to be in range. She studies the blur of motion as the world moves around her and raises the wand of magic missile up to let off two charges of _Magic Missile_. 

*Magic Missile: *
Result: 4d4 (3, 4, 2, 4) + 4 Total: 17


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 16, 2021)

A burst of Thunder fills the chamber as an invisible force of sound originates from between Callen, Garallel, and Walnut and expands to ctain the three, all three pass their saves taking 6 damage (halved from 12).

Garallel moves up and fires of a Sacred flame at Larrahk who avoids it.

Lola manages to fire off her Magic missile spell despite being slow, but Larrahk protects himself against the spell by casting Shield which negates the magic missiles entirely.

Walnut and Callen both dash up and get into Melee with Larrahk this turn, Callen is able to attack, and would have hit him, but the lingeing magic protection of Larrakh's Shield Spell allows him to avoid being hit. "Tell you what, I have it out for that Miraj myself. You'll find him beneath the Sacred Stone Monestary!"

At the end of the round Lola and Falwin are 115 feet away, Zyn is 70 feet away, Garallel is 10 feet away. Callen and Walnut are engaged with Larrahk in melee. Lola is still slowed.

Next round: Larrahk is attacking in Melee twice with his large staff, up close its apparent there some kind of Large, jagged, shard of crystal is embedded in the end of it.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 16, 2021)

Zyn dashes forward again mentally readying himself for melee with the wizard (dashes 60').


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 16, 2021)

Callen's brow furrows tight at the man's answer before he rallies and remembers he nearly got pulverized by his previous spell. Stabbing forward with Reszur, he pivots on his back foot and arcs inward with a cut with his short sword.

*#reszur attack*: 1d20 (5) + 6 *Total*: 11
*#short sword TWF*: 1d20 (18) + 5 *Total*: 23
*Result*: 2d6 (*6*, 5) *Total*: 11


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 16, 2021)

Lola twirls the wand and fires off another charge, mutters the incantation and fires off another round of _Magic Missile _using one charge from the wand. Purple bolts of light leave the wand and streak toward her target.

*Magic Missile: *
Result: 3d4 (4, 4, 3) + 3
Total: 14

"ARRGH! STOP DOING THAT AND GET HIT BY THESE!" Lola yells.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 16, 2021)

Seeing Lola's magic missiles fly, The Black Earth Priest casts another shield to negate the magic missles, it does nothing to shield him from Garallel's sacred fame (6 radiant damage). The extra protection offered by his shield allows him to avoid the attack from Walnut in Dire Wolf form, as well as Callen's attack from Reszur, but not Callen's Short Sword attack (11 piercing damage)

With a mind towards his eventual escape he places both his attacks on the Dire Wolf. The weird weapon he hits as good as a glave in the preist's hands and Walnut takes serious damage and is knocked out of Dire Wolf form (20 damage as a dire wolf and 2 bleeds over into the real Walnut)

Falwin spends his round Dashing towards Larrahk.

Lola ends her turn 100 feet away from Larrahk assuming she moves closer. Falwin is 55 feet away. Zyn is 10 feet away, as is Garallel. Walnut in Woodelf form now, and Callen are in Melee.

Next Round: Larrahk fires off another Slow centered on himself but excluding himself (because slow says you pick the targets). Walnut, Callen, Zyn, and Garallel will all be within range of the spell when it goes off. (Wis DC 13).


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 17, 2021)

Callen's eyes widen as Walnut's sent reeling from her wolf form, ready to give the man a wider berth suddenly. A flash of fear can be seen over his face before he reigns it in and lines up his attack behind Reszur with purpose.

*#Wisdom Save*: 1d20 (10) + 1 *Total*: 11
*#Reszur*: 1d20 (14) + 6 *Total*: 20
*#sneak attack damage*: 1d4 (2) + 1d6 (*1*) + 4 *Total*: 7


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 17, 2021)

*#Wis Save / Slow*: 1d20 (10) + 1 *Total*: 11

Zyn growls audibly in frustration as the world accelerates around him again but charges to close the gap and finally engage the frustrating mage.

*#Zyn Attack*: 1d20 (*20*) + 5 *Total*: 25  *(Crits)
#Zyn Crits: 2d8 (3, 5) + 3 Total: 11*


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 17, 2021)

"I guess he didn't hear me," Lola mutters to herself.

She climbs onto the top of one of those riding blocks and sits side-saddle style with her legs hanging off to one side (flattening her dress down, of course). Then with a flourish of her the wand, she casts _Mage Hand _and uses it to push the block across the room so that she can ride it closer to the fray.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 17, 2021)

"Now I got you!" - Falwin shouts, as he finishes getting into range to use his next spell.

He then makes a joke. But that is not a good joke, it's a pun. A pun so bad the entire room freezes in a sentiment that can only be described as the most pure awkwardness. Whether Falwin is using magic to magnify the crappiness of the pun or if he is telling a bad joke and then using magic to make the target's disgust disable his body, we will never know.

Cast Tasha's Hideous Laughter on Larrakh (wisdom save 13)


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 17, 2021)

Lola mounts the monolyth while here summoned mage hand begins to gently push her across the floor. She is able to move about 30 feet in a turn this way. While Callen manages to strike at Larrahk he sees the attack coming and uses a 2nd level spell slot to cast sheild, and his attack just misses.

Larrahk fails to avoid the Sacred Flame spell, (5 damage)

Walnut, who manages to save out of the slow spell wildshapes into a dire wolf again and attacks Larrahk. She manages to bite him despite the shield. (Larrahk takes 11 damage)

Zyn's attack hits hard (11 damage).

Larrask then hears Falwin's ridiculous pun and falls to the ground laughting his head off. In fact most unsettling he finds himself unable to stop laughing despite the difficult situation he finds himself in. In fact the danger just seems to make it even more funny.

The Priest is incapacitated.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 17, 2021)

The Rogue is quick to bat the staff from the man's hands and then kick it away from him, before pulling out some rope to bind his hands. "Check his pockets and grab his spell...stuff," he mutters to someone else as he does so, waiting for the laughing fit from Falwin's spell to subside before he tightens one last knot and looks over the priest. He makes sure the man is secure and without easy use of his hands or spell components before settling in to question him.

"You're the first person all day to react to my saying that name...and seem to have more wherewithal than your underlings. Something tells me these Believers aren't part of the Black Earth, Howling Wind, or any of the four..." he says, glancing at the others, though dropping the Howling Wind to see if there was any reaction from Larrakh. "Your mark's not going to be found in Red Larch. But it does bring into question why the Black Earth Cult is here...and why a powerful priest of their lot has it out for the Mud Mage."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 17, 2021)

As soon as the mages concentration wavers Zyn will sheath his rapier and jump the mage to pin him down.  He'll focus on keeping control of the mage in case the spell fades but otherwise will assist the others in making sure he can be tied up and disarmed/searched effectively.

Grapple (Athletics):
*Result*: 1d20 (*20*) + 3 *Total*: 23 (Sure, I crit on the probably not needed roll)


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 17, 2021)

Falwin will go grab the staff that Callen just kicked. Meanwhile, he keeps staring at the mage, concentrating on his spell so that he doesn't break out of it.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 17, 2021)

Lola hops down from her makeshift stone pony and lets it slam into the wall. She glances over toward the enemy spell caster, her green eyes going narrow with clear frustration. "Go on and crease up while you can, then," she says to him.

"Bloody shield spell. For Sunessake," she shakes her head as she approaches the cartwright with the wand of Magic Missile aimed down at him.

"You haven't got any Shield spells, I'm just guessing? Then I suggest you get to your feet and don't try any jiggery-pokery."


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 17, 2021)

You don't find spell components on Larrahk, but the party is able to recover 4 iron spindles, each one is triangular in shape, and 1 foot long, weighing about 5 pounds each. Zyn wouldn't recognize what they are, but everyone else would. These are Mirabar trade Bars. In the north is a lies the dwarven city of Mirabar who produce high quality iron. They are accepted all across the north as a form of currency, and they are worth about 5 gold pieces each. They're common enough to be recognized, but they're typically only carried by tradesmen by the wagonload because of how big a and combersome they are.

When Fallwin grips the spellcasting focus used by Larrahk the incredible weight of the staff becomes apparent to him. It's Heavy like a Maul.

While laughing on the ground the priest manages to get out, "I'll tell you... Hahahaha... We ambushed a political trade delegation... Our allies in the Crashing Wave cult even helped us get there... hahaha...hohohohaaaa! We were going to sacrifice them all to summon Ogremoch into the world... Heehee... but while we were bringing them back we got ambushed by Howling Hatred Cultists... phfffff... Those bastards knights captured several of high profile sacrifices and a bunch of our captives died in the crossfire!!! haahahe! So now we don't have enough sacrifices! And when he reported back in Miraj decided it was my fault the plan failed and that by targeting high profile sacrifices we'll turn people's attention to us!! haahahaha! That was two Ten-days ago! I got kicked out!!!"

He spends a few seconds inhaling, "I figured I'd come to Red Larch and take the town! Pffft. And I almost managed to do it! Figured that if I controlled Red Larch I could take manage a lot of the information coming and going from town! haha! We could waylay passing caravans and kidnap a few people at time until we had enough people to sacrifice! Then we could bring Ogremoch into the world! Hhahahaha! But you fuckers beat me first! I almost had them too! Even talked a few of them into kidnapping and sacrificing people! It was only a matter of time!"

"Uooohohoho! I heard Miraj attacked a caravan and killed a bunch of them outside Waterdeep! But he didn't kill them all! He brought a bunch of them back to be Sacrifices! For you to know his name he must have attacked you and left you for dead! Hahahaha!"

"We hate the Howling Hatred cult! But they're also the easiest to find! They're the only cult that operates out in the open! Their public facing persona's not called the Howling Hatred though! They're a bunch of nobles who fancy themselves knights! They're called the Feathergale Knights! Wheeze! They go around on Hippogryphs and Giant Vultures hunting and slaying monsters like some kind of noble questing knights, but that's just their outside persona! They have the same goals that we have! hmm hahahahhmm! They stay in a spire about 20 miles east of town, they call it Feathergale Spire! It's on the southern side of Somber Hills overlooking a Canyon! You can't miss it! The Sacred Stone Monestary is another 30 miles east of that, but it's tucked in and into the hills better!"

"The Elemental Princes where each created by a God, The Elder Elemental Eye!!! He's imprisoned but his children, the Princes, call out to us and we hear their call! By freeing the Princes, they can destroy civilizations so that they their servants can work uninterrupted at freeing the Elder Elemental Eye from his imprisonment by the other gods! Once we succeed, he will destroy the world and claim it for his loyal followers! We might worship the same god but we compete with one another to earn his approval, the approval of the Elder Elemental Eye! Hahahahahahaha!"

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 17, 2021)

Lola moves so that she can better look at the cartwright and the enemy spell caster. "Who is this Elder Elemental Eye? That's not a story I've ever heard passed around."


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 17, 2021)

Falwin asks his own question.

"What about the fire cult? Can you tell me where it is? I'm looking for one of their leaders, a tiefling named Vanifer".


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 17, 2021)

Callen, ever the archivist, quickly gets out a field journal so he can write down as much of what the priest says as he can. Once he's stopped, his brow raises as he considers things, setting the journal aside. "...huh."


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 19, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Lola moves so that she can better look at the cartwright and the enemy spell caster. "Who is this Elder Elemental Eye? That's not a story I've ever heard passed around."



"You wouldn't! The other gods banded together in ancient times to bind him away where he could not destroy them. They, the gods and their followers, don't want you to know he exists. But, when he's freed, he will elevate the Prince who releases him to God Hood and they will be given domain over the material."



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Falwin asks his own question.
> 
> "What about the fire cult? Can you tell me where it is? I'm looking for one of their leaders, a tiefling named Vanifer".



"I haven't given much thought to them personally. But that's the name of the leader for the Fire Cult. They have a bunch of druids guarding the entrance to their temple! All four of us have keeps on the surface that protect the entrances to our temples."

It is at this point Lola would realize that the keeps on the surface must be the ones built by the Order of the Silver Hand, and that these keeps guard the different entrances to the ancient dwarven city she was looking for. Also realizing that the elemental temples themselves must be in different parts of the dwarven city itself.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 19, 2021)

strongarm85 said:


> "You wouldn't! The other gods banded together in ancient times to bind him away where he could not destroy them. They, the gods and their followers, don't want you to know he exists. But, when he's freed, he will elevate the Prince who releases him to God Hood and they will be given domain over the material."


"Sume, Ao, Corellon, Mystra, bloody Bahamut--no one just goes by a title. What's this god's name?" Lola asks. "What do those in the know call it?"


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 19, 2021)

"His name, even his form, are incomprehensible to the minds of mortals. But know this, it took the combined efforts of all of the other gods to lock him away."

Even though he's a priest that really does seem the be the extent that he knows about the Elder Elemental Eye himself.

He's also able to tell you that the Water Cultist are held up in a place call Riverguard Keep which is partly over the Desserin River.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 19, 2021)

Lola glances toward the others and the cartwright. "The whole incomprehensible name thing is the way that these theatric lot try and hide the fact that they don't know the name," she says.

"His name isn't a Power Word, it's just unknown to *you*." Lola points her wand at him, leveling on his face. She's standing at a great enough distance that she's having to speak loudly just to make herself heard.

"At least we got something out of this madness. I'm finding information on the dwarves settlement that Callen and I went to speak with Lord Roaringhorn about and it would appear that Gara's vision brought us all together with good purpose--there's too much coincidence for it to be otherwise," Lola says.

She then shrugs and glances around. "What are we going to do with them? And, oh wait! Where is Baragustus?"


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 19, 2021)

Falwin approaches the other guy, the one they saved from the falling rock.

"So... you. What is your story anyway? Why was Rocky Underwear trying to drop a boulder on your head?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 20, 2021)

Callen sheathes his shortsword and dagger on his belt, leaning against one of the monolith stones as he folds his arms over his chest. "Sounds like your mark's probably found her way to these flying knights that there's been rumors floating around about," he says to Zyn, before looking over at Larrakh now. The idea of keeping him alive cause his hand to shake subtly -- with the adrenaline of the battle through his nerves and fear were catching up to him. Biting down on a curled finger, he considers the situation with care.

"He's liking holding some information back...in order to remain useful. While I definitely don't trust him...anyone that's willing to help us attack the Sacred Stone Monastery and maintain a foothold there is likely a logical ally to have...at least for the time being." He turns to the priest. "Wouldn't helping us defeat the Mud Mage hurt your chances to get closer to your 'god' or whatever? There's no guarantee we can trust you..."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 20, 2021)

Lola undoes the ribbon in her hair, letting it fall down around her shoulders and then carefully begins to put it back up into its bun. "Yes. Yes. I'm not a fan of killing in general, but now that he's talked and not tried to tackle us or whatever it would feel especially odd to just murder the chappy." 

She shakes her finger at him sternly after this. "Besides, maybe you can make us see this elemental eye thing's glory and what not? Wouldn't that be minted? Maybe we'll even go an outing to bond as friends and figure out this its name."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 21, 2021)

Just wanted to add here, that we restrain the priest when we leave here and make sure he's got no items on him that could prove to be used to break out. Lola is going to take all of the time she needs searching him and I am guessing someone else will want to help. 

On the way out we'll release Grund, since Falwin wanted to recruit him and all. But also because Lola did make him go in there under the promise that she would let him free.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 21, 2021)

Hidden Nin said:


> "Sounds like your mark's probably found her way to these flying knights that there's been rumors floating around about," he says to Zyn, before looking over at Larrakh now.


Zyn nods in acknowledgement, his mind currently busy spinning over the revelation and the plans that might be needed for this new aspect of the mission.

((Sorry, RL stuff has kept me occupied so I haven't been as active here))


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 21, 2021)

Before leaving, Falwin will check the room for any other treasure they may have missed.

Perception: 1d20 (6) + 3 = 9

As they meet the half-orc outside, Falwin will once again try to convince him to join his faction. He will play a sort of ridiculous but hopefully persuasive jingle talking about the riches and glory that can be achieved in Acq. Inc.

Performance: 1d20 (17) + 5 = 22
Advantage: 1d20 (3) + 5 = 8

After finishing, he will once again ask the guy if he would like the job.

Persuasion: 1d20 (2) + 5 = 7


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 22, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Lola glances toward the others and the cartwright. "The whole incomprehensible name thing is the way that these theatric lot try and hide the fact that they don't know the name," she says.
> 
> "His name isn't a Power Word, it's just unknown to *you*." Lola points her wand at him, leveling on his face. She's standing at a great enough distance that she's having to speak loudly just to make herself heard.
> 
> ...



"I'm over here!" the old man that Callen saved earlier says. 



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Falwin approaches the other guy, the one they saved from the falling rock.
> 
> "So... you. What is your story anyway? Why was Rocky Underwear trying to drop a boulder on your head?"



The Believers have been a kind of Shadow town council and a secret society for hundreds of years. In general they look out for the wellbeing of the town and in the past they'd done things like organize people to take out bandits and take care of troublemakers. Baragustus acts surprised to hear about the human sacrifices, but is adamant that he was not the one that took part in them. He names three other people, and it turns out later that the three of them are the same three Lola had killed earlier with the ice knife spell.



Hidden Nin said:


> Callen sheathes his shortsword and dagger on his belt, leaning against one of the monolith stones as he folds his arms over his chest. "Sounds like your mark's probably found her way to these flying knights that there's been rumors floating around about," he says to Zyn, before looking over at Larrakh now. The idea of keeping him alive cause his hand to shake subtly -- with the adrenaline of the battle through his nerves and fear were catching up to him. Biting down on a curled finger, he considers the situation with care.
> 
> "He's liking holding some information back...in order to remain useful. While I definitely don't trust him...anyone that's willing to help us attack the Sacred Stone Monastery and maintain a foothold there is likely a logical ally to have...at least for the time being." He turns to the priest. "Wouldn't helping us defeat the Mud Mage hurt your chances to get closer to your 'god' or whatever? There's no guarantee we can trust you..."



"I'm not worried about that at all. If you try to fight Miraj you'll all die horribly. He is much more powerful than I am. He's an Earth Genasi. He doesn't just worship Ogremoch, he also worships Olhydra, but his only interest in the end is gaining more power. He is second in command of the Earth Cult, but he could take over the Black Earth or the Crushing Wave cult if he were properly motivated. 

Fight no. Assassinate yes. Your most likely chance to succeed will be to approach them attempting to join, and if you are accepted, wait for the right chance to strike. Perhaps in your attempts to get close to Miraj you'll see the light and join us?"



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Lola undoes the ribbon in her hair, letting it fall down around her shoulders and then carefully begins to put it back up into its bun. "Yes. Yes. I'm not a fan of killing in general, but now that he's talked and not tried to tackle us or whatever it would feel especially odd to just murder the chappy."
> 
> She shakes her finger at him sternly after this. "Besides, maybe you can make us see this elemental eye thing's glory and what not? Wouldn't that be minted? Maybe we'll even go an outing to bond as friends and figure out this its name."



"I think you'll come to appriecate that Gods are beyond mortal comprehension. What is a name to a god?"



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> On the way out we'll release Grund, since Falwin wanted to recruit him and all. But also because Lola did make him go in there under the promise that she would let him free.





EvilMoogle said:


> Zyn nods in acknowledgement, his mind currently busy spinning over the revelation and the plans that might be needed for this new aspect of the mission.
> 
> ((Sorry, RL stuff has kept me occupied so I haven't been as active here))





Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Before leaving, Falwin will check the room for any other treasure they may have missed.
> 
> Perception: 1d20 (6) + 3 = 9
> 
> ...



Falwin is partially successful with Grund, who now has a more friendly disposition towards Falwin now. He doesn't agree to join Acq. Inc. right away, but a future attempt might be successful. Maybe ask him again in a few days?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 22, 2021)

"You're awfully optimistic for a priest part of an apocalyptic cult," Callen says with no mirth, before he nods to a private alcove to the others. "Walnut, would you mind keeping an eye on these two for a little bit?" he inquires, before lowering his voice to speak to *Falwin, Zyn, Garallel, and Lola in private*. "This'll be easier to sell if he's not aware. I think know of a place we could have him held, and I could even pay to have information extracted. Only catch is we shouldn't let him know what's coming. Act as if we don't have a solution in sight, and this conversation was just to decide whether we'll let him live or not, and I'll handle the rest." He folds his arms over his chest. 

"Bargewright Inn is going to be our destination. If we hustle, we can reach it in a couple days. Leave the townspeople to clean up their own messes here."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 22, 2021)

Lola nods, though she speaks directly into the heads of Falwin, Callen, and Zyn. _"Judging by how many prominent members of the town seem to be involved in this thing it might be best if we weren't in town for a few days, anyway. We have to have stirred up a bit of attention here by now." _

Then Lola shrugs. "I've got no objections," she says in a hushed tone.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 22, 2021)

"Sounds like a plan!" - Falwin replied. Running away to avoid angry mobs was an experience he was very acquainted with at this point.

"If you guys want, I can show you the best paths to leave the city unnoticed" - he had checked them when he first arrived at Red Larch. That was something he always did whenever coming to a new town.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 22, 2021)

"Well, we have an extra horse from...before, you'll be able to make use of that," Lola says. 

She shrugs. "Red Larch doesn't seem to have a whole lot going on, especially after coming from spending most of my time in Waterdeep, the Gate, and visiting Neverwinter from time to time."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 22, 2021)

"Excellent. I'll meet you guys on the outskirts, I have to check in on something with several of the shopkeepers here," he murmurs quietly, before moving to return to Larrakh. "Good news. We've decided not to kill you...or leave you to the mercy of whatever this town does once we release the cartwright. Don't do anything untoward before we can bring down Miraj."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 23, 2021)

Before they take their leave of the place Lola counts out the treasure that's already divided up into gold, silver and copper. "Alright then, before we're away from here, gather round."

She doles out 73 copper, 37 silver, 1 gold and to Walnut Lola gives an extra 21 gold out of her pocket, as she can't really break moonstones and agates right here like they're 10$ bills. To divide the 9 gold evenly, Lola will use her personal silver to (25 pieces to give each the value of half a gold, but she will have to make up for this by subtracting 5 silver from each of them) 

At the end of all this it looks like this: 

Walnut: 22 gold, 42 silver, 73 copper 

Gara, Flawin, Zyn, and Callen: 1 gold, 42 silver, 73 copper (with 21 more gold to come once Lola sells the jewels) 

Lola: 1 gold, 42 silver, 25 silver (to replace the silver she paid out to even up the gold), 73 copper, and the jewels to sell.

"Fair's fair," she says. "Plus, I'm not sure if you'll be joining us on the road, though I hope you will--it's been nice. I would pat your head...but seeing as you're not an actual puppy that might be taken as rude. Well, this will have to suffice." 

*Lola climbs down onto her knees and hugs Walnut around the neck. Before leaving town, Lola will sell the jewels and give the others the rest of their money (21 gold) *


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 23, 2021)

"You have my word," Larrahk says to Callen smirking.

Walnut leaves her beastial direwolf form and hugs Lola, she tells Falwin, "*Feel free to look us up again if your ever back in town!*" She wanders off to a seemingly abandoned building which has a good amount of light spill out of it when she opens the door.

The city is in quite an uproar when word spreads about what happens. Barragustsus and the rest of the Beleivers are quickly rounded up. While Grund didn't take part of the ritual he watched over the site for years, and he is able to quickly identify the other members. Baragustus confirms Grund's story mainly to clear his own name. The town seems to temporarily appoint the Sheriff as their leader, but then they quickly remember how ineffectual he actually is at getting anything done around town, so they end making his wif, the butcher the leader of the town instead.

Callen is able to do what he sets out to do. (PM me for interactions)

During the uproar everyone has an easy time leaving town following Falwin's directions without being noticed. By the time the townsfolk gather around to thank you, the party is already long gone on the road leading out of town.

Not long after everyone sets out, they meet a half-elven woman traveling along the road in the same direction they are going.

In addition to the other treasure recovered. All faction members gain a point of Renown.

All faction members with 3 renown move to Rank 2 in their faction, which brings them the following benefits:

Secret missions: Factions contacts are able to personally reach out you to ask you to help the faction achieve a secret objective.

Apprenticeship to an Adventuring Mentor: Your factions are able to put you in contact with a higher ranking member of your faction to act as your mentor. As an Apprentice, you can learn any language or Tool proficencies at half the rate it normally takes to gain those skills (125 days as opposed to 250). A Mentor can also help track down information that they have or have access to, and can help you track down items, including magic items.

Accelerated Training: In addition to being able to learn skills specific to a mentor you are assigned to, your faction can also help you in accelerated training of certain tool proficencies based on the faction you joined.

Falwin it works a little bit different, but there are some benefits for him as well.

Some of the more detailed rewards will be sent out threw PM.

When the party makes their next Long Rest, they will advance to level 3.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 23, 2021)

The only thing Lola buys before leaving town are marzipan turnovers and doughnuts. She insists on eating them while riding her horse and gets herself absolutely covered in powdered sugar, though she isn't above sharing and seems to be enjoying herself. 

When they happen upon the half-elven woman she waves enthusiastically, perhaps there's too much rum in some of these pastries. "Salutations, there, you. Why are you all the way out here?" she asks through a full mouth.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 23, 2021)

Before leaving the dungeon, Falwin grabbed the other 2 shortbows and the 3 scimitars dropped by the cultists too. When they are leaving, he finds Bob near the tavern and asks him to hold the loot and come with the party.

When Walnut leaves, he responds. "Sure thing! Good luck with your shop!"

At the road, Falwin greets the half-elf too and introduces himself. He doesn't ask what her story is, though. Almost every half-elf has a complicated backstory.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 23, 2021)

Callen memorizes the route Falwin instructs on before disappearing to handle his private business. Afterwards he rides hard to catch up with the others, meeting up a little while before they run into a mysterious half-elven woman. His brow is raises as he studies her thoughtfully and gives a meaningful gesture to see if she responds. But even if his interest is piqued, his primary concern remains keeping an eye on Larrakh for the foreseeable future.


----------



## lesfleursdumal (Jan 23, 2021)

_Horses may be a liability,_ Soleil thought, her eyes darting from rider to rider. From her side of the road, she raises a hand and ducks her head out of habit, ignoring the tiefling's odd motion. "Afternoon." 

Soleil figured something like this might happen.  She had turned the possibility over in her mind several times as no road remained quiet for very long.  If not for present circumstances, Soleil would just as soon as have melted away into a copse of trees and let them pass.  Her latest lead, however, assured her slim chances of running into anyone who might be part of a crew heading west. Their encampment was supposedly closer to Bargewright after all.  

It didn't hurt to be cautious, but... She glances at the young woman - girl, really - fine clothes dusted in confectionery.  _Even the horse is coated,_ the half-elf thought, bemused. Between the girl's open manner and Falwin's easy introduction, Soleil guessed it highly unlikely they knew what lay ahead.  The remaining members of their party seemed to exhibit the same level of observant appraisal she expected when meeting new folk.  No alarm bells there, despite the obviously discerning looks thrown her direction.

She couldn't afford to squander the opportunity. If she was wrong, well, she didn't doubt her ability to extract herself from a bad situation.  If she was right... the odds would fall in her favor of getting what she needed. _And regardless, they deserve a fair chance. 
_
"To be perfectly frank," she said, ruffling a hand through her short black hair. "If you're headed to Bargewright like I am, there's trouble ahead. Word is Reavers are farther along the road planning an ambush. I've been following their trail a while now, but..." She paused.  "I'm betting I'm a little outnumbered."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 23, 2021)

At the mention of the word _reaver_ Lola's eyes go wide. Of course she's sure of the meaning of the word, but in this context she isn't really sure she likes the implications. Through a mouth half full of chewed dough, Lola gasps. 

"Reavers?" She takes a second to swallow what she's chewing, with a little difficulty and then stows the box down the side of her saddle. She dusts her hands on herself and then draws her wand. "There are blokes along the road just reaving people? I knew we shouldn't have sold our carriage!"


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 23, 2021)

Falwin's expression closed instantly.

"Uh... The Reavers? Is that some kind of gang?"

ANOTHER faction? He was praying it wasn't related to the dozen cults but at this point he had lost hope of that.

"Guys, should we keep going this way?" - he looks to the rest of the party to see if they are all as scared as he is.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 23, 2021)

Scratching at her temple with her wand, Lola sighs inwardly. "A reaver isn't a faction, they're like...vicious ne'er-do-wells who thieve and pillage--like the men from Red Larch earlier who had that helpless bear," Lola says.


----------



## lesfleursdumal (Jan 23, 2021)

"Ah, that's right," she murmurs, turning to hide a smile in her hand.  She shakes her head briefly, clearing it.  Spending too much time by herself, in her own skull, she forgot how to function in social settings. Normally, she just... didn't.

_Athetria would be mortified_, Soleil thought. _Justifiably._

At the very least, their reactions confirmed her suspicions.

"Forgive me. Let me start over." Soleil takes a moment, composing her words. She rolls her shoulders, listening to the subtle, yet comforting creak of leather and absently adjusts the longbow strapped to her back.

"First, my name is Soleil Daenon and I'm looking for a mercenary pirate, going by Grimjaw. His merry band of mischief and murder are exactly as you say," She gestured at the girl. " 'Vicious ne'er-do-wells'. Call themselves Reavers.  My lead tipped me off to their most recent roadside enterprise up near Bargewright.  I don't know how many are involved or where along the road they'll be, but they're a problem. Mine, and yours, if you still want to reach Bargewright."

She drew in a deep breath. She loathed asking for help outright.

"If you do, I propose we join up for a bit. I need to follow this lead."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 23, 2021)

"My apologies. I am Lady Lola of House Bellevue. And I don't think we're above accepting or offering help if there's trouble ahead," Lola says with her free hand pressed to her chest. She gestures to the others in turn. "You've got my old schoolmate, Garallel, Callen, and Zyn--he's a drow, but not the mad kidnap-y kind." She says this last bit with her hand pressed up against the side of her cheek as if this will make it not very apparent who said it.

Lola reaches down to tug at her horses reigns, righting it and getting it to stop pacing side to side awkwardly. Then she rubs the side of its neck before continuing on with what she knows.

"I don't think we've heard any tell of this Grimjaw, at least I haven't. There was a lot going on when last we were in town and things got a bit complicated, to say the least. But if the road's not safe for travel I would imagine that someone ought to see to it that it is." After saying this Lola shoots a quick glance and a smile at Garallel.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 23, 2021)

Falwin considers his options for a bit.

At first, he wonders if that is even his business. For all he knows, they need to stay away from Red Larch, but they don't _have_ to go to Bargewater. They could take a detour southwest and go to Waterdeep instead, for example. The bandits can do their thing, he has cults to fight already, and a franchise to build. He thinks they can probably win against bandits, but after the last few days, Falwin is growing paranoid about any new fight. He starts to think if he could get Zyn and Callen to agree, at least, and leave with them. It's Callen's plan after all, so he could sway the group.

But then, Falwin's counciousness starts to hit him. He has been in Bargewater before, he knows some people there, has made shows for them and drunk with them. The thing about knowing the entire Sword Coast is that you grow attached to it after a while. So it's hard to just turn your back to it unless you are a scoundrel. And Falwin is no scoundrel. A coward, perhaps, but he can't ignore _his_ people.

"Of course! Those guys will be the one getting ambushed by the time we get there!"

Plus, he has to admit, the half-elf girl is kind of cute. Though a little too dangerously looking.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 23, 2021)

Callen scratches below his scarred eye, sighing to himself. Reavers weren't ideal, but he was in no position to resist or break his character now. He silently observes Soliel and gives a momentary nod. "Acceptable," he states firmly. "Where did you come by this information?" His expression falls slightly when he realizes she doesn't recognize his signal.  That didn't bode well for later depending on the location of this ambush, but was an issue for future Callen to sort.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 23, 2021)

Zyn stayed mostly quiet through the conversation.  Absorbed in thoughts conflicted between the hectic events of the last few days and the fact that he didn't seem to be any closer to his goal.  They had some new information, assuming it proved more accurate than the last information, but the ultimate situation hadn't changed.

He went slightly on edge when he spotted the woman on the road, as was his nature, but stayed quiet, allowing the others to do the heavy lifting in conversation, simply nodding when he was acknowledged by Lola with only a slight thought spared to the accuracy of her description.

After they had finished exchanges he offers a slight comment, "more bandits?"  His tone was disapproving, did the surface not do anything to police their people?  "If they are like before, I would suggest the same strategy, approach quietly and strike swiftly before they have a chance to react or assemble a defense."  It was a simple plan, but without having practiced more advanced tactics it was better to keep things simple.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 24, 2021)

For a moment Lola searches her mind for some clue as to what it must be like to live in the Underdark. Most people who are from down there never leave for long so records and writings are sparse and much of what does exist is probably embellished. 

"I'm guessing there's not much banditry in the Underdark. I wouldn't imagine there's even really roads and the like the way we think about them and I seriously doubt anyone would just pickpocket in a drow settlement and risk...whatever would be done to them," Lola says to Zyn. 

"There's practically a whole bloody bandit economy up here."


----------



## lesfleursdumal (Jan 24, 2021)

Soleil nods, taking in the late introductions with a hint of amusement.  Most seemed amenable to her proposal. Except the tiefling. Callen, was it?  Curious question to ask, but not at all unreasonable. She could understand the mistrust.  The corner of her mouth twitches before curling into a wry grin.

"Weeks of waiting around in the right villages. Got it off a drunk and disgruntled _ex_-Reaver, actually. Only reason I'm chasing it up," She paused to rummage in her pocket, drawing out a scrap of parchment worse for wear. "Is because he still had the marching orders signed in Grimjaw's hand." 

She extends the crumpled bit of paper between thumb and forefinger. "Welcome to give it a once over.  If anyone feels so inclined."

Soleil tilts her head, listening to Lola's explanation. "And a _thriving_ economy at that."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 24, 2021)

Zyn takes a moment to absorb Lola's comments, considering them before replying, "not in the sense of the individuals we met before.  Travelers or traders moving between cities might be attacked by people hoping to relieve them of property," that much made perfect sense to him.  "But it is unlikely they would camp long term waiting for groups.  Camping is dangerous in the underdark.  I admit I struggle understanding how a 'roadblock' could exist for any length of time even without the cities involved sending forces to smash it."

"As to pick pockets I can't speak to other cities, but Menzoberranzan takes a very strict stance on thievery.  The law mandates that _getting caught_ stealing within the city is subject to execution in most cases. Only the very skilled or the very foolish would attempt it."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 24, 2021)

lesfleursdumal said:


> Soleil nods, taking in the late introductions with a hint of amusement.  Most seemed amenable to her proposal. Except the tiefling. Callen, was it?  Curious question to ask, but not at all unreasonable. She could understand the mistrust.  The corner of her mouth twitches before curling into a wry grin.
> 
> "Weeks of waiting around in the right villages. Got it off a drunk and disgruntled _ex_-Reaver, actually. Only reason I'm chasing it up," She paused to rummage in her pocket, drawing out a scrap of parchment worse for wear. "Is because he still had the marching orders signed in Grimjaw's hand."
> 
> ...



Lola accepts the paper and scans it quickly. 

"Hopefully they aren't too vigilant and this whole thing doesn't go too harshly. As you can probably tell this wouldn't be our first run in with bandits." 



EvilMoogle said:


> Zyn takes a moment to absorb Lola's comments, considering them before replying, "not in the sense of the individuals we met before.  Travelers or traders moving between cities might be attacked by people hoping to relieve them of property," that much made perfect sense to him.  "But it is unlikely they would camp long term waiting for groups.  Camping is dangerous in the underdark.  I admit I struggle understanding how a 'roadblock' could exist for any length of time even without the cities involved sending forces to smash it."
> 
> "As to pick pockets I can't speak to other cities, but Menzoberranzan takes a very strict stance on thievery.  The law mandates that _getting caught_ stealing within the city is subject to execution in most cases. Only the very skilled or the very foolish would attempt it."



"Camping is dangerous, I mean, I suppose that it is out here in the sense that you could be accosted by Orcs or whatever, but those kinds of things don't happen this close to settlements and I guess that the nobility really could send someone to oust bandits, but when we do that they're just back there again," Lola says with a sigh.

"The gold kind of passes hands from bandits to bandit-busters and then back into the city's economy to move along trade routes which causes more bandits to show up to rob them. Much of the time the bandits just take what they want and leave people destitute, I fear if we mounted proper forces to stop them it might cause them to become more aggressive and leave no witnesses."


----------



## lesfleursdumal (Jan 24, 2021)

> Lola accepts the paper and scans it quickly.
> 
> "Hopefully they aren't too vigilant and this whole thing doesn't go too harshly. As you can probably tell this wouldn't be our first run in with bandits."



"Second, then?" Soleil mutters under her breath, half in jest. 



> "Camping is dangerous, I mean, I suppose that it is out here in the sense that you could be accosted by Orcs or whatever, but those kinds of things don't happen this close to settlements and I guess that the nobility really could send someone to oust bandits, but when we do that they're just back there again," Lola says with a sigh.
> 
> "The gold kind of passes hands from bandits to bandit-busters and then back into the city's economy to move along trade routes which causes more bandits to show up to rob them. Much of the time the bandits just take what they want and leave people destitute, I fear if we mounted proper forces to stop them it might cause them to become more aggressive and leave no witnesses."



"If you go far enough out of civilization, camping can be reasonably safe. Mostly depending on the season. Winters are always vicious no matter where you are, of course. It's that middle ground in between urban and back country.  Not to say the farther reaches of the map don't bring their own problems, if you can stomach the isolation." She pauses, wrinkling her nose. "But bandits are fundamentally parasites. Things get even hairier when they organize..."


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 24, 2021)

Falwin gives his two cents on the social commentary.

It is what it is. There are a lot of people and not enough gold for everyone, and most of it is with nobilities, monarchs and all those factions. Nothing personal, Ms. Belueve. - he adds.

So common men have to get used to a boring and simple life, and the daily struggle to survive, or they can try to find a shortcut. And there are always some folks who will take the shortcut.

Unless you have a special talent. But I mean, not everyone can be a master comedian. - he makes a proud smile.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 24, 2021)

lesfleursdumal said:


> Soleil nods, taking in the late introductions with a hint of amusement.  Most seemed amenable to her proposal. Except the tiefling. Callen, was it?  Curious question to ask, but not at all unreasonable. She could understand the mistrust.  The corner of her mouth twitches before curling into a wry grin.
> 
> "Weeks of waiting around in the right villages. Got it off a drunk and disgruntled _ex_-Reaver, actually. Only reason I'm chasing it up," She paused to rummage in her pocket, drawing out a scrap of parchment worse for wear. "Is because he still had the marching orders signed in Grimjaw's hand."
> 
> ...


As Soleil says this, a tiny, spotted mink slips out from the collar of his vest, sniffing around. "What do you think, Shiv?" he asks his pet, Shivers. "She sound like someone you'd want to travel with?" He moves forward to take the paper as she offers it, but gives pause when Lola accepts it first.


EvilMoogle said:


> Zyn takes a moment to absorb Lola's comments, considering them before replying, "not in the sense of the individuals we met before.  Travelers or traders moving between cities might be attacked by people hoping to relieve them of property," that much made perfect sense to him.  "But it is unlikely they would camp long term waiting for groups.  Camping is dangerous in the underdark.  I admit I struggle understanding how a 'roadblock' could exist for any length of time even without the cities involved sending forces to smash it."
> 
> "As to pick pockets I can't speak to other cities, but Menzoberranzan takes a very strict stance on thievery.  The law mandates that _getting caught_ stealing within the city is subject to execution in most cases. Only the very skilled or the very foolish would attempt it."


And in the meanwhile, adopts the barest of smirks as he listens to Zyn's recounting of the Underdark, some sort of grim comedy playing out in his mind's eye.


Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Lola accepts the paper and scans it quickly.
> 
> "Hopefully they aren't too vigilant and this whole thing doesn't go too harshly. As you can probably tell this wouldn't be our first run in with bandits."
> 
> ...


After Lola is done, Callen takes the paper and makes a show of studying it. However, in actuality he takes on the senses of his familiar as it stares at *Soleil* while he's reading over the letter, studying her to see what her reaction is while he's sorting through the potential forgery. Once his furtive interrogation is over, he pops his senses back into his own head and offers *Soleil* the letter back, nodding his head towards *Larrakh*. "We have to keep an eye on him. Entered into a temporary truce but don't trust him all that well yet." Then pauses a beat. "Do you need a horse?"

*#Insight*: 1d20 (*20*) + 3 *Total*: 23


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 24, 2021)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Falwin gives his two cents on the social commentary.
> 
> It is what it is. There are a lot of people and not enough gold for everyone, and most of it is with nobilities, monarchs and all those factions. Nothing personal, Ms. Belueve. - he adds.
> 
> ...


"Yes, yes. The nobility are awful parasites subsisting off the sweat of the common folk, it's not like there's no bad blood between levels of the nobility. My mother left her family to marry my father and have me and my siblings, a much more prestigious and prominent family at that, you might have heard of House Wands." Lola rams another doughnut into her mouth.

"And here's a fun tidbit, we killed my cousin back there in Red Larch, at least he was probably my cousin." Lola says touching a finger to her chin in thought.

"House Vanthampur is pretty awful, but my House is an off shoot of theirs. There's trouble all around and gold doesn't fix most of it, though it does help you find new types of it." 

"Can I see my cousin's spell book, by the way. I need to examine something in there for a bit." 



Hidden Nin said:


> As Soleil says this, a tiny, spotted mink slips out from the collar of his vest, sniffing around. "What do you think, Shiv?" he asks his pet, Shivers. "She sound like someone you'd want to travel with?" He moves forward to take the paper as she offers it, but gives pause when Lola accepts it first.


Lola's eyes get huger and wider than any of the party has seen them up until now at the sign of the little creature.

"Was that some kind of string cat just now? How long as it been here?"


----------



## lesfleursdumal (Jan 24, 2021)

> "Yes, yes. The nobility are awful parasites subsisting off the sweat of the common folk, it's not like there's no bad blood between levels of the nobility. My mother left her family to marry my father and have me and my siblings, a much more prestigious and prominent family at that, you might have heard of House Wands." Lola rams another doughnut into her mouth.
> 
> "And here's a fun tidbit, we killed my cousin back there in Red Larch, at least he was probably my cousin." Lola says touching a finger to her chin in thought.
> 
> ...



Soleil listens to the exchange between Falwin and Lola, face impassive.  It was always someone related to someone's brother's friend's uncle Charles with nobles.  Not surprising.

Soleil can't help but raise an eyebrow as Lola demolished another pastry.  _How many does she have stowed away?_ _She's not worried the sugar will attract anything? Bugs? Bears?  _



> After Lola is done, Callen takes the paper and makes a show of studying it. However, in actuality he takes on the senses of his familiar as it stares at *Soleil *while he's reading over the letter, studying her to see what her reaction is while he's sorting through the potential forgery. Once his furtive interrogation is over, he pops his senses back into his own head and offers *Soleil *the letter back, nodding his head towards *Larrakh*. "We have to keep an eye on him. Entered into a temporary truce but don't trust him all that well yet." Then pauses a beat. "Do you need a horse?"



She glances briefly at Callen and his mink, then drops her gaze to the letter in his hands, half expecting it to burst into flame from such concentrated focus. She wouldn't have minded. _What more use could it be?_ It had served it's original purpose the moment she'd finished reading it back in the little village she'd found it. This added utility was merely gravy.

She acknowledges his comments regarding the one called Larrakh with a single, decisive nod of her own before running a dubious eye across the mounted party.

"Is there even a horse to spare...?" she asks faintly, reaching to pluck the paper from Callen's grasp and return it to a pocket.

She didn't fancy riding at all with a longbow, let alone double. It would speed things along, although uncomfortable and ungainly. But beggars and choosers...


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 25, 2021)

Shivers stares back at *Soleil*, before disappearing back into the folds of Callen's vests and cloak. "You seem honest enough. Yes, we do have a spare," he says with a nod towards the horse *Larrakh* is likely flung over. "Unfortunately the last rider wasn't who he appeared to be and died of issues related to that deception, and the new one is an uneasy ally. But I can ride double with him, and you can take my horse." He shrugs his shoulders towards *Lola* after he belatedly recalls her question.

"Shivs is a mink. And I'm about ready to make camp, on this note. Ride hard come daylight and try and catch these Reavers off guard at night. Fair enough?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 25, 2021)

"A mink." Lola tilts her head to the side slightly, pondering the idea of the creature for a moment. She thinks to ask to hold it, but then considering that she's covered in confectionary sugar, cinnamon, and honey it might not be the best idea to hold an animal that doesn't know her.

"Well, tell Shiv I think they're very adorable," she says.

Lola finishes the last of her pastries and dusts herself off. "It's probably nearer to dawn already, we could rest through the morning and make a whole days travel of it," she says. Why couldn't she have learned something like _Gust _to blow all these crumbs away.

"I've been thinking, when we next get the chance I am going to copy these journal entries into something else and I'm going to send this book back to House Vanthampur. He might have been estranged from them, but I think they would want to know that he was gone and, possibly, see the kind of madness that took over their son in the end," Lola explained.

"Mother would claim it was my duty as a Lady of House Bellevue, especially considering our families histories and the fact that I kind of had a hand in...let's just call it putting his mind at ease."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 25, 2021)

A little mink head pokes its way out of Callen's collar and tilts in Lola's direction, a mixture of affectionate and affirmative chittering following soon after. After his little episode with the cultists, the tiefling's demeanor had taken a noticeable turn. He'd spent less time appearing stern, menacing, and like some sort of new age warlord and more akin to his usual self. Sarcastic, verbose, and occasionally clever.  His vocabulary expanded exponentially when he wasn't attempting to play the part of the Mad, and when they made camp for a time, he seemed to relax to the point of leisure. The rogue listened absently to Lola with interest and patience, before he leans back, falling into the grass.

"While I won't purport to share the wisdom of your mother, allow me to pose some counterpoints and alternatives," he begins mildly. "Unless _you_ are aware of the nature of dear Oreioth's departure in greater detail, it's entirely possible that _they_ are already aware of his madness and why he left, in which case such correspondence would be unfortunately redundant, especially if you intend to simply send his journal on its lonesome absent any other means of explanation. Alternatively, he _did_ spirit himself away without notice and they never found him. Assuming he did not find his former mentor in complete isolation, there's a chance that these ramblings could produce a second 'Lance of Lord Rock' if it fell into the wrong hands. And absent a direct contact with your sister house, we have no control over the hands they ultimately end up in."

Callen sits up now, scratching Shivs gently behind the ears. "The best case scenario is that they are unmoved and ambivalent towards his apocalyptic ramblings and have sympathy for their mad son despite his xenophobic, cowardly conduct and necromantic obsessions. Admirable, but I will remind you that none of us owe them anything, including you, nor can or should we expect anything in return. A lukewarm outcome is that they find the ramblings of a mad man to be just that or are otherwise convinced that the document has reached the wrong hands or is some sort of deception. They promptly dispose of it, and the simulacrum we are left with from transcription loses some of the authenticity of the genuine article. The worst case scenario is, as stated, the introduction of these ramblings of a follower of this cult to the general public reaches the wrong eyes and starts a domino effect outside our control but far from within our best interests, such as producing another Oreioth or creating an interest in Lance Rock with his House."

Here the tiefling smiles, placing a hand on his chest as if to gesture to himself graciously. "However, I am not without sympathy to the sentiment you're concerned with, so allow me to offer a less involved option. Pen a letter that explains the late Oreioth's death in more flattering terms than the truth, leaving his ultimate activities vague but painting him in a light favorable to his family. Vet the authenticity by your own hand complete with the Bellevue seal and offer your deepest condolences. Heartfelt, precisely what they wish to hear, and leaving the memory of their deranged son intact, while his unusual ramblings stay in our possession for future use. Or leave it anonymous, if you don't wish to sign your name on a document assuring a family of the peaceful passing of their son that you had to fight to the death." 

He stops there, catching his breath, then falls back into the grass. "Simply a suggestion, however."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 25, 2021)

Lola hadn't considered what his family would even do or if she would have a way to send it to them. The post was unreliable at it's least expensive and the luxury of secure shipping from city to city, especially from a smaller town to the city was wrought with perils. There was a decent chance that the book could fall into the hands of the wrong person and start some sinister chain reaction.

Or there was the very likely chance that it could never reach its destination, which was far less worrisome, especially if there was a chance that in reading it the Vanthampurs could be more emotionally wounded than comforted to know of the madness that took one of their own.

She watched the mink and smiled. "That's a much better idea. If we're all just going to be stories in the end I can probably write a much more satisfying one for his family."

"I fully don't expect them to really acknowledge me, House Vanthampur I mean," Lola says through a sigh.

"I think I was doing what I would want done. But the circumstances here are different, I'm not a raving mad woman sending corpses hands to accost people."

Lola glances off into the pre-dawn darkness, her eyes trying hard to find that hint of purple from the light on the horizon. "I'm still pretty hyper from all the sugar. I apologize for getting absolutely carried away and I'm sure you lot are knackered. I can take first watch with someone else. Me mind's too active to sleep anyway."


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 25, 2021)

Falwin looks at the mink a little. He thinks it's kind of funny the mad tiefling would have a cute little thing like that. He decides not to say it though, now that it seems he is opening himself up, since this could make him shut himself down again.

After his lecture, he replies.

"Yeah, I definitely think those nobles would want a positive account of what their family member did. Those people are all about appearances. They don't want the truth, in fact, they probably already know it. They are more worried about what the truth looks like to their peers, and they might even  be thankful we helped them get rid of a possible stain in their social status. A noble family with a necromancer son would be the material of plays and pantomimes if this became public" - he adds.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "Can I see my cousin's spell book, by the way. I need to examine something in there for a bit."



"Oh, sure! I almost forgot I had it.

I still want to sell it at some point though, maybe we can do that after you are done examining it.

"I could do any shifts, really. I'm used to staying up late, but I'm also pretty tired. I think Bob here should make the shift with me, though" - then he makes a sarcastic expression (in an angle which Bob can't see) as if he doesn't trust his minion's combat abilities a lot.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 25, 2021)

"I get the sentiment. He's their blood." Callen smooths a hand through his hair, groaning quietly."But people don't usually care about the truth of stories. Just that they're interesting and have likable endings..." And, silently, Callen breathed a sigh of relief, turning towards the newly arrived huntress. "So, Soleil...do you..."

--- Several Days Prior ---​
_It had caught his eye from the beginning, of course.

He'd known for a while that if he knew enough about a person, it was possible to fake being them almost indefinitely. Almost. Every story came to an end, even his. But it'd worked for years, masquerading as Brue, and somehow he'd managed to learn Thieves' Cant well enough to fake it. He'd learned about the Zhentarim well enough that he had ended up...outwitting them, or being outwitted, he still wasn't quite sure which.

So when he'd stumbled upon the journal of the late Oreioth Vanthampur, lined with arcane sigils and maddened rambling, he'd played the part of hawkish cult leader of a warband long enough to draw some meaning. A lot of meaning, as it turned out.

Creating a forgery without losing authenticity wasn't, strictly speaking, impossible. He'd done it himself, no more than a day prior...

Slipping into the backroom of the bakery, Callen gave a subtle knock, flashing his pin as he unlatched the door and entered. "Don't have a lot of time; change of plans. The cult running this town's been disposed of. Have the contact meet us en route to Bargewright. We'll have a volatile passenger we'll need secured, detained and interrogated upon arrival. Black Earth." He shuffles through his pack, producing a journal, duplicate to the ramblings of Oreioth. "And here's the copy of the Lord of Lance Rock's work. Probably not worth much but...it's the best I can do on short notice." He gave an artful bow to the baker, moving to open the backdoor again. "Careful now that I'm gone, was a pleasure. I'll tell the family you said hello."

On the outskirts of Red Larch, having yet to meet with the party, he'd scanned through the journal a couple more times, his brow furrowing. It had occurred to him, after extensive cataloguing of the document's contents...that he wasn't just copying it. It'd gone fast because he understood it. And as disturbing as that might've been, in the immediate sense it was useful. "None of this seems...all that difficult," he murmured to himself, waving his fingers once and...sheathing his dagger in hellfire. Despite his casual words, Callen immediately dropped the blade, pulling his hand back. "What in Nine Hells?!" Slowly, he made another series of arcane gestures. The dagger rose from the ground and into his grasp, his fingers tightening around it. He repeated the first somatic gesture again, arcing the blade artfully...and igniting it once more in bilious hellfire. Slowly a smile split his features. __"Not that hard at all, Lord Vanthampur..."_

--- At the Moment ---​
"...Soleil, do you have any family in Bargewright?" he asked, his voice lilting with meaning.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 25, 2021)

During his morning shift, Falwin distances a bit from whoever is with him before picking up the sending stone. He is not exactly keeping a secret of who he works for, but he doesn't have to share all the details.

He calls the HQ.

"Hello! This is Falwin Valanar, the Comedian. I have discovered some information about Vanifer's cult"

Then, to whoever responds, he shares what he has learned, including the existance of another three cults, their common god and the fact their temples seem to be physically connected. He also gives a brief report of his exploits with Oreioth and Larrakh's dungeons and the fact he met a group of people of unknown allegiance who are hunting the different cults for some reason.

After they are done discussing the mission, he also adds:

"And I have found myself a cartographer for my franchise. Or at least that's my goal, we need to train him first. Do you people have any idea how I should proceed here? I'm wondering if I shouldn't just send him to Baldur's Gate on a cart once I get enough recruits to make the trip worth the cost.

I'm working on getting a second recruit, by the way. He seemed to like the jingle I made"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 25, 2021)

When thing around the campfire dies down, Lola rests her back against the side of a gnarled rock and pulls out her own journal and note taking book. It had barely been used before this, because she had reserved herself to the spells that she could store in her head and not the daily study of spells. It would be a bit different, doing things the way her sister and mother had, especially since in terms of magical education she had always felt like the one lacking in the family.

Raw talent had always been her calling.

But a spell book was an opportunity to do things better. Lola penned runes at the corners of the back and front covers, deep black lined symbols with bits of primordial and draconic written around them seemed to be burned into page as she wrote them.

“If my sister can do it…then so can I.” An old family trick, not her family, exactly. The Wands, her mother’s family, had been the magewrights—the old money, bluebloods who had held the villa at the corner of Magecourt and Shando St. for centuries. They had been a mainstay in the magic community and their blood ran her veins too.

House Bellevue wasn’t particularly known for their magical aptitude, or general intelligence at that. But her mother saw to it that every child she raised had some proper instruction in runs and arcana and basic spell components and in all manner of things learned from the scions of House Wands in her youth. 

This technique for enchanting their spellbooks and making them work was their method. When the runes are done, she chants over the open pages, alternating between the guttural sounds of Primordial, the hissing whispers of Draconic, and her native Common-speak. After a moment she stops and hefts the book up into her arms and flips through the pages.

“Okay, so that still works.” Several of the pages are filled with her handwriting, words scribed by her in a writing that most would recognize as vaguely a mixture of the three languages being used for arcane notation. Then she opened her cousin’s spellbook to one of the first pages.

“This is as good a place as any.” _Mage Armor_ was important for any witch involved in conflict as frequent as hers had been these last few weeks. Lola begins the work of deciphering his magic annotation, practicing the casting, and copying it into her own book. It only takes her about three minutes.

“Brilliant. I’d say I’ve still got it.” Lola, spends a while working with her spellbook after that, working by the light of the drift globe.


*Spoiler*: _too long didn’t read_ 



 Lola summons her spell book, transcribes Mage Armor, and reflects on her connection to her mother’s family.


----------



## lesfleursdumal (Jan 25, 2021)

Soleil couldn't remember the last time she had shared camp with strangers. She had agreed to Callen's generous horse arrangement, appreciating the kindness. It felt oddly surreal to be surrounded by bustle and chatter when she was so used to the hum of insects or careful rustling of the crepuscular and nocturnal. Out of place. Listening keenly even as she fussed with her equipment, checking her bowstrings out of habit, she began to piece things together. Cultists, spellbooks, Red Larch, mad nobles, House Vanthampur.  Their rambling and exchanges proved wonderfully distracting from her usual tangled thoughts.

But it was on watch that Soleil found her shoulders slowly tensing at the unexpected question.

"No," she rasps. She coughs, clearing her throat of the bur in her voice, suddenly at a loss for how to respond. It was one thing to mull over Athetria in the solitude of her own company. The notebook details on which her sister had lingered still disquieted her, turned her stomach. That had been the beauty of Grimjaw and his Reavers: she didn't have to grapple with anything beyond the next step. "Business only. My family is farther to the northeast... Aunt and her husband. I...had a sister... She passed recently, but that's neither here nor there."  Her eyes flutter as she forces a dry chuckle.

"Likable endings are lovely for epitaphs and memorials, to be sure. Wraps things up neat and tidy, nothing unsightly.  I don't fault anyone for wanting that. But it's always just a caricature in the end, isn't it?  If it were me, I'd want to know the truth, in all its gory details." Her face softens as she stares into crackling flames. "There's humanity in that. Failings and weakness side by side with the triumphs and quirks and strange, endearing little habits that annoy the piss out of you. But," She straightens, pulling her arm across her chest in a stretch, fighting the tension coiling uncomfortably in her muscles. "Living a lie is perfectly acceptable, if that works, as long as I don't have to do it. Not my life."

_But it sure as hell has consequences,_ Soleil thought, anger flaring briefly. _Athetria._

She prods at some coals with a stick and stubs the glowing end out in the dirt. She taps it a couple of times, pensive, before glancing over to the tiefling.

"What are you and your pet doing with this bunch? It sounds like you all haven't been traveling together for that long, so why are you off to Bargewright yourselves? New found penchant for offing cultists with a bunch of ill-tempered and like-minded individuals?" She tilted her head, amused. "Though, going after true believers isn't exactly conducive to a long...or profitable career. Quick way to end one actually. At least mercenaries are in it for the gold."


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 25, 2021)

The party is eventually able to camp along the side of the road. The rest of the night going into early morning and quite including sleep until mid day. After traveling 30 miles, the party is only 10 miles from the site where the Reaver ambush has been set up. and can make it there with a few miles and rest up until evening easily enough. The road turns south and the ambush point is about 2 miles after that turn. The sun will set at about 6:20 and be dark shortly after that.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 25, 2021)

*Spoiler*: _Lola casts find familiar_ 



Lola begins the rest of her day by preparing a set of spells from her book and working off to the side for an hour on a spell. She goes through the distinct set of motions, tutting her fingers in intricate patterns while keeping an eye on her spell book in it's spot sat carefully off to the side of where she's standing atop sanded down tree stump. On the ground, nearby is an old brass coffeepot, though this morning it is filled with charcoal and incense that burns hot and orange as Lola works her spell. 

The dried leaves and underbrush crunch under her boots as she goes through the carefully choreographed motions, almost performing a kind of dance. In the hour and ten minutes allotted to her before the group breaks camp, Lola manages to cast _Find Familiar _as a ritual spell. 

There's a soft pop, the fire in the coffeepot fizzles out leaving a sweet, smoky smell in the air. There's a rustling in a bush nearby before a fluffy calico colored Tressym darts out. Lola extends her arm out and the small creature leaps up onto her shoulder to rest it's head against the nape of her neck. 




*Lola's spell preparation for the day, so the rest of the party knows and so I remember: *
- Fire Bolt (cantrip)
- Mage Hand (cantrip)
- Toll the Dead (cantrip)
- Thunderwave
- Catapult (prepared)
- Detect Magic 
- False Life
- Find Familiar (prepared)
- Ice Knife (prepared)
- Mage Armor (prepared)
- Shield (prepared)
- Tenser’s Floating Disk
- Darkvision (prepared)
- Scorching Ray (prepared)

When the part is at the ten miles out point Lola will cast _Mage Armor _and _Darkvision _on herself for the upcoming battle. "We should probably be cautious from here on in, yeah?" she asks.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 25, 2021)

lesfleursdumal said:


> Soleil couldn't remember the last time she had shared camp with strangers. She had agreed to Callen's generous horse arrangement, appreciating the kindness. It felt oddly surreal to be surrounded by bustle and chatter when she was so used to the hum of insects or careful rustling of the crepuscular and nocturnal. Out of place. Listening keenly even as she fussed with her equipment, checking her bowstrings out of habit, she began to piece things together. Cultists, spellbooks, Red Larch, mad nobles, House Vanthampur.  Their rambling and exchanges proved wonderfully distracting from her usual tangled thoughts.
> 
> But it was on watch that Soleil found her shoulders slowly tensing at the unexpected question.
> 
> ...


A mild tick splays over Callen's temple, obscured by his bangs. He purses his lips, running through some mental calculations as he considers Soleil. She was either _very_ method and not responding to his hints around the others or not the contact he was expecting. Not the end of the world either way, but a slight inconvenience in the short term. He listened politely to the other introductory information she provided, thoughtful curiosity taking root on his features as he took budding interest.

"I'm sure most people don't mind some bumps along the way. But ultimately, they want to hear that who they wanted to won, in the end. From all the different folk I've met, I'd say you're fairly unique in your desire to have the truth." He points over the horizon, back towards Red Larch. "Those folks are probably pleased as punch those Believers are ousted and in the light now. But I'm betting there were a lot of messy things they sorted out behind the scenes so that those townies didn't have to. Takes a strong will to actively root out the truth." There was a chance he'd need to be careful with someone like her, but he didn't mind someone that thought for themselves. He'd get too lax if he was _never_ on guard.

At the word 'pet', Shivers pokes her head out from Callen's collar. "Shivs is in it to score snacks and pets, likely from Lady Bellevue. I ended up with them because..." He glances towards Garallel. "We were all on our way into this area. As chance would have it, we all had been chasing around cults that were connected to a singular, apocalyptic Elder God." As he passes a whetstone over the blade of the dagger in his hand, the stone sharpens the cutting edge without making a sound. "We ended up getting chased off from an ancient tomb on the outskirts of the town...lost an ally there. And fighting with a necromancer at Lance Rock who was raising a small posse of undead and...experimenting? Her cousin. Then we confronted the cult hiding beneath Red Larch, which was composed of local business leaders that had controlled the town from the shadows. After we killed them and captured dear Larrakh, we let them sort themselves out and are now moving onto Bargewright Inn in order to gather supplies and plot our next move."

Pinching an eye shut, he peers at the blade against the light of the campfire. "I suppose I stayed with them due to momentum. They're competent, we have similar goals...and they're louder than me." He then sheathes Reszur again. "What about you? Something tells me you've been traveling alone for a while. You've got that...lone wolf huntress aesthetic, about you." He gestures vaguely in Soleil's direction.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 26, 2021)

Zyn kept his shift of watch without issue, his mind still heavy with his thoughts.  He had few kind things to say about mages from his experiences in Menzoberranzan, and the battle with the necromancer and the earth priest did little to change that.  In both cases the mages had, almost effortlessly, disabled as if the skills he had trained so hard to develop were as the buzzing of flies to them.

Though he kept careful watch for signs of disturbance in the camp, his mind replayed the battles over and over.  Could he have been faster?  Was his mind somehow weak to the nefarious charms of the necromancer?  Should he have abandoned his shield to engage with his bow in the face of the Earth Priests temporal magic?  He had little tolerance for self depreciation but the simple truth of his life is he must get better, must advance, or he most certainly must die in the face of such things.

By the time his shift of the watch was over, his thoughts had coalesced to a dull ache in the center of his mind, he rubbed the center of his forehead with his thumb as if hoping to massage the tension out of his mind.  The reverie of his trance came slowly but eventually dreams came.  However this time the battles played out differently, dozens of copies of the drow warrior engaged the mages, fuzzy and out of focus but their rapiers were sharp and they dispersed like harmless smoke when struck only to form again and keep up the pressure.

The headache had faded by the time he woke from his trance leaving only a dull pressure in the center of his forehead, like some sort of third eye held firmly shut.  Energy flowed when he focused his thoughts on it, sending a cool chill down his spine.  He wasn't sure exactly what it bode, but it seemed somehow right.  He kept his thoughts silent as he cleaned up camp, it seemed likely today would be another eventful day.


----------



## lesfleursdumal (Jan 26, 2021)

> A mild tick splays over Callen's temple, obscured by his bangs. He purses his lips, running through some mental calculations as he considers Soleil. She was either _very_ method and not responding to his hints around the others or not the contact he was expecting. Not the end of the world either way, but a slight inconvenience in the short term. He listened politely to the other introductory information she provided, thoughtful curiosity taking root on his features as he took budding interest.
> 
> "I'm sure most people don't mind some bumps along the way. But ultimately, they want to hear that who they wanted to won, in the end. From all the different folk I've met, I'd say you're fairly unique in your desire to have the truth." He points over the horizon, back towards Red Larch. "Those folks are probably pleased as punch those Believers are ousted and in the light now. But I'm betting there were a lot of messy things they sorted out behind the scenes so that those townies didn't have to. Takes a strong will to actively root out the truth." There was a chance he'd need to be careful with someone like her, but he didn't mind someone that thought for themselves. He'd get too lax if he was _never_ on guard.
> 
> ...



She gives a slight wince at the mention of experimentation.  _It wasn't an uncommon...practice,_ she thought disjointedly, shoving the guilt away with more violence than she betrayed.

When Callen closes his observations, she raises an eyebrow and gives a small, lopsided grin.

"Aesthetic, eh?" she snorts. "You think staying alive is down to _aesthetic_?  What _is_ your world like when you're not in the woods? You talk of stories and caring who wins like the myths and ballads of old. What? Planning your _own_ legend?"  She turns away shaking her head, both incredulous and amused.  Eventually, the grin melts from her face, returning to impassivity. "But... I have a pretty vested interest in truth, at the moment. And yes, I have been traveling solo a while now. Ever since... I'm used to it.  Used to make a decent living hunting down monstrosities. My mentor has a _special _obsession with them that he passed on to me, I guess." 

She turns to rummage in her pack, speaking all the while. "And competent is comforting. Sounds like that's proven. Though, I would be hard-pressed to call any of that story _chance_ if you've got a priestess in tow and you all 'just happened' to be after cultists with a very particular Elder God in mind. I am sorry about your companion though... May they be at peace."

Inwardly, Soleil felt a wave of tentative relief.  This ambush wouldn't turn into a complete shitshow at the outset. She hoped. Things could _always_ take a turn.

Pivoting back, she uncurls her palm, presenting a small morsel. "Lady Bellevue is certainly friendly, but she doesn't own all the snacks in the world. Not yet, at least. Unless she plans on cornering the dried rabbit market... In which case, good luck with the freelancers." The half-elf glances up at the sky.

"Time to wake the others for their shift?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 26, 2021)

lesfleursdumal said:


> She gives a slight wince at the mention of experimentation.  _It wasn't an uncommon...practice,_ she thought disjointedly, shoving the guilt away with more violence than she betrayed.
> 
> When Callen closes his observations, she raises an eyebrow and gives a small, lopsided grin.
> 
> ...


The trickster grins even through the blush on his cheeks. "I know you don't look the way you do for the sake of style...but everyone has an aesthetic. Signs, telltales, hallmarks of their identity." He rubs at one of his horns absently, bowing his head slightly. "But...no. I'd much prefer a quiet ending, all things equal. But I don't particular care either way." Reszur is strapped to his belt again as he stretches his other arm over his head with a yawn.

"I guess I shouldn't say chance so much as she said she saw a vision with all of us in it. One of us happened to have a mind devourer in his skull. I'm not saying it's perfect, but I wouldn't be with them if she hadn't recognized me." He waves away her condolences with an absent hand. "It happens." And, almost instantly, Shivers seems to lock onto Soleil's palm. Though slow to approach, she scampers off Callen's shoulder to inch closer, hesitant...and then snatching up the offered morsel to clasp between her paws and nibble at. The tiefling looks over at Larrakh cautiously, then nods.

"Yea, think it's about time."

----

Come the morning, Callen stretches gingerly, getting into his armor and stocking his belt with the necessary items of death dealing.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 26, 2021)

"Very good," Omen responds, "He doesn't have to go all the way to Baldur's gate though. We have a new office in Waterdeep you can send them to. Things are getting busy down South. The dragon cultists have been raiding villages down in the south, but they seem more focused on taking money than saving lives.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 26, 2021)

strongarm85 said:


> "Very good," Omen responds, "He doesn't have to go all the way to Baldur's gate though. We have a new office in Waterdeep you can send them to. Things are getting busy down South. The dragon cultists have been raiding villages down in the south, but they seem more focused on taking money than saving lives.



"Well this is great! I will be sending him soon. 

Dragon cultists? That sounds scary. Are they our enemies too?"


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 26, 2021)

After the conversation with HQ ends, Falwin will go wake up the rest of the party, then prepare for the attack.

He wonders if he couldn't just persuade the bandits to leave them alone. That sounds foolish, but he has a strong feeling that he could do it. His tongue feels like it wants to move on its own, as if it was infused with magic.

Nah, that is dumb. He is just a bard, not some legendary enchanter. He then stops thinking about that and goes check his rapier to see if it is battle ready and then practice his minor illusions a bit.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 26, 2021)

Callen, true to form, offers his horse to Soleil and then prepares to saddle up with Larrakh. He orients the man in the front of the saddle, sitting behind him and taking the reins while the man remains tied up. "Have a nice sleep, *Larrakh*?" he asks. "Try not to get too riled when we attempt to pass these bandits. We'll get through it...probably."


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 27, 2021)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> "Well this is great! I will be sending him soon.
> 
> Dragon cultists? That sounds scary. Are they our enemies too?"



"I think they're everyone's enemies, but their old activities surrounded around trying to convince dragons into become draco-lyches, but they're trying something new this time."



Hidden Nin said:


> Callen, true to form, offers his horse to Soleil and then prepares to saddle up with Larrakh. He orients the man in the front of the saddle, sitting behind him and taking the reins while the man remains tied up. "Have a nice sleep, *Larrakh*?" he asks. "Try not to get too riled when we attempt to pass these bandits. We'll get through it...probably."



"Be careful you don't find a way to drown you," Larrakh sneers, "They sound like Water Cultists to me."


----------



## lesfleursdumal (Jan 27, 2021)

Soleil ducks her head in quick thanks to the tiefling and offers a gloved hand to the beast's soft muzzle.  Introductions. She runs a hand along its snout, murmuring inaudibly, while smoothly hiking the bow higher on her shoulder with sigh. It was always a logistics issue with horses. A shorter bow would not have mattered, but, circumstances as they were...  At least now she had the freedom of movement to deal with those logistics more dynamically.

Things would no doubt be easier once they were able to go on foot once more, under the cover of darkness. If she could corner the ringleader of this little Reaver land raid by Bargewright, discretely, she would be that much closer to finding answers.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 27, 2021)

"Water Cultists..." he repeats dubiously, giving Soleil a questioning glance from over the priest's shoulder. "What evidence has led you to this conclusion, exactly? The name, Reavers? Roadside banditry seems outside the purview of a cult."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 27, 2021)

strongarm85 said:


> "Be careful you don't find a way to drown you," Larrakh sneers, "They sound like Water Cultists to me."



Though Lola isn't actively speaking to anyone, she perks up when Larrakh speaks. He has refrained from interacting or doing much of anything most of the this time, so if he was talking now there must be something driving him to do so, either self preservation in that he is worried about the actual confrontation ahead or he's trying his hand at something he perceives may give him an advantage.

Lola shoots him a side eye, watching him for any body language tells or changes in facial expression. She listens to the tone of his voice, his cadence, and the words he's saying. And for what he's not saying.

"I'm going to cast _Detect Magic_ when we are closer, just because I would hate for us to work on a stealthy intrusion only for those efforts to be blunted by something as utterly simple as some nibs-a-dozen-dabbler casting an _Alarm _spell." Lola says addressing the group in general, but keeping her attention on how Larrakh is acting.

*Insight:*
1d20 (15) + 0 = 15


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 27, 2021)

As they approach the camp, Falwin gives an instruction to his minion.

"Alright Bob, you stay here and guard the horses. If anyone suspicious approaches, fire an arrow at them. If they keep approaching after that, run."


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 27, 2021)

Larrahk's expression seems grim, and there is an apprehension there.

He stays quite for most of the rest of the journey, when you near the ambush sight there is a lingering frost that covers the road the area beyond it in an 80 diameter circle of frost that seems to freeze the grass even in he late afternoon. Bob sees the frost and turns to Falwin to say, "Be careful out there boss." 

No sign of the ambushers near the road. About half a mile off the road in the thicker brush the party can spot campfires in the distance.

How does everyone proceed?


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 27, 2021)

Callen crouches to brush his fingers over the grass, raising a brow slightly. "Maybe he wasn't bluffing..." he mutters quietly, glancing at the others. "My suggestion is a few of us scout out the area first to be sure. Likely including Soleil so she can identify them."


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 27, 2021)

"My suggestion is to steal that fireplace so my feet stop freezing!

But I suppose scouting is a necessary step to get there. How many of us should go?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 27, 2021)

Zyn frowns at the seemingly unnatural frost.  "I can scout with you, seems likely magical resistance will be there though."


----------



## lesfleursdumal (Jan 27, 2021)

"Agreed. See if we can't find some tracks in this gloom as well. I can't imagine all of them were born with wings. Even without the frost, _that_," Soleil tilts her bow in the direction of the distant fires. "Is decidedly brazen.  I'll go this way, meet round the other side of this ice patch?" she asks, nodding to the right of the road.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 28, 2021)

"Pair of two, three at most if all three of you want to go. Someone should likely stay with our guest besides Lady Bellevue and Garallel, to which I'll generously volunteer," he says, raising two fingers. No way in hell he wanted to be the vanguard in trying to confront these bandits, especially with such open use of magic as their obvious deterrent. "Do you have a signal whistle or some kind of noisemaker to signal for help?" Not that staying here with *Larrakh* was a _much_ better prospect, though now as a thought occurs to him, he turns to the priest.

"You mentioned you had allies within the Crashing Wave Cult, didn't you? Can you tell me a bit about those?"


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 28, 2021)

"The leader of the Water Cult is a man named Garl Shatterkeel. He wasn't a pirate himself, but many of his initial followers were former pirates who where brought in from the fold after their prior leaders where crushed by him. Many of them are greedy and prone to baditry still. The Crashing Wave Reavers I know of carry Long Swords with Sharks Teeth lining along the blade, like they're partly living things. The teeth can replace themselves when they break off. If your wearing armor it's only as deadly as a normal longsword, but if your not wearing any armor the wounds they're capable of inflicting are far worse than what a normal long sword would cause. I've never seen someone not wearing armor survive a wound from one of those swords. They'll turn you into bloody meat."


----------



## lesfleursdumal (Jan 28, 2021)

Soleil looks over to Falwin, unsure of the bard.  "Any chance you've something for a signal? Or would you prefer to stay? I don't mind either way, but... would appreciate the extra help in a pinch."  If numbers were against them, as was likely, every hand would be an asset.

She pauses before turning an ear to Larrakh's account.

"So stay out of reach wherever possible with this bunch.... Larrakh, any details on how exactly Shatterkeel went about crushing his foes? Seems like he made a very targeted recruitment effort."


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 28, 2021)

Falwin touches his lute that is strapped on his back to focus and casts Minor Illusion. He makes the sound of a wolf howl, very tiny, so that only the party can hear.

"If we are in danger, I could just amplify this and everyone would hear it".

Falwin tries to sound resourceful, but he can't believe he is having to go there. He was hoping Callen would instead, considering how stealthy the man is. Damn.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 28, 2021)

The tiefling grimaces openly at the priest's description, but doesn't seem all too surprised. Figures. "That'll work." He glances over the herd of horses. "They look a ways out...we should get closer before you guys peel off to approach quietly. At least until we're out of this frost patch."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 28, 2021)

Lola isn't going to walk on the ice, for obvious reasons that she will bust her ass, but she does want to examine it. She's fairly certain that she knows why it's there: to help with ambushing carts and such in the road, but she wants to be sure of what caused it. 

*Arcana: *
1d20 (14) + 6 = 20

While she is doing this, she speaks into Soleil's mind. _"Since we're going to be doing this, I wanted to let you know that I might have to use this ability. I can speak directly into the mind of anyone nearby, but only in languages I can speak, although I can make my voice go all scary or whisper and stuff. Don't worry--I'm not reading your mind, that takes considerably more effort, but I also can't hear you respond. This only works one way." _

"If there's an emergency I might do that--just a warning," Lola says.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 28, 2021)

Lola has heard of a 3rd level spell called Sleet Storm, the after effect would cause something like this. The actual spell would summon a fierce rain and sleet storm centralized in one location that would put out any fires instantly, while making it too difficult to see out while instantly freezing the ground. If one could cast it from hiding it would be an effective  shock tactic against a passing caravan.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 28, 2021)

Lola sighs inwardly and scans the surrounding woods.

"We might have a new complication," she says. "This looks like the effect of a _Sleet Storm _spell. It would appear they're using it to ambush caravans or carts, so if it's here there's a chance someone has been ambushed fairly recently. We might even be looking at hostages, though I would imagine they would move the evidence off road." 

Squatting down, Lola concentrates for a moment. A small winged-cat creature appears near her side and bounds up onto her shoulder, it's dark enough that its fur blends into the shades of evening around them, but there's still enough light to notice marbling of it's coat where there are lighter colors.

"Okay, so I am going to try this," Lola says before holding her arm out to the side. "Go on now, Wisp!" 

Wisp willl leap from Lola's arm, flying up into the air to circle the area around the ice in the road looking for any signs of ambushes or people laying in way. I'm pretty sure that they wouldn't be expecting people to come through this area at this time of night and this is from an earlier ambush, but I just want to be sure.

*Perception (Wisp):*
Result: 1d20 (12) + 5
Total: 17


----------



## lesfleursdumal (Jan 28, 2021)

Soleil jumps at hearing Lola's voice in her head, blinking rapidly, before casting a glance to the lady. She gives a slow nod in acknowledgment, slightly unnerved.

_That was a new experience... _

On hearing Lola's information, Soleil taps a foot momentarily before making a decision. She turns lithely, keeping along the perimeter of the frost, but never stepping within.

"I'll see what I can find for tracks and other details on the ground. Particularly off the road." she says, switching her gaze between scanning the road and the surrounding area.  "The more information the better."

*Survival: *
Result: 1d20 (11) + 4
Total: 15

*Perception:*
Result: 1d20 (7) + 4
Total: 11

*Stealth:*
Result:  1d20 (1) + 5
Total: 6


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 29, 2021)

Soleil is able to find some easily discernable tracks. Some belong to humanoids. There is a cart left off road nearby pulled by a Draft horse. looks like several people may have been dragged off in the direction of the campfire for a ways a short distance until they meet up with the Cart's tracks where they disappear. They seem to move in the direction of the fire off in the distance.

Wisp does not spot any signs of an amubush within a wide perimeter of the road and the surrounding areas.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 29, 2021)

"Wisp's got nothing in the immediately vicinity. If they were waiting to ambush someone they would probably be closer. I doubt they expect people to pass this way at night," Lola says as Wisp pounces down onto her shoulder with his wings still spread. He kneads his paws at her shoulder as he struggles to adjust his positioning. 

"I do have a suggestion, since Falwin loves to make his little illusions and such--we could do that. Make a wagon that stopped on account of the ice being in the road. Maybe even make one that has a broken wheel or some other manner of debilitating problem. Then, Oghma and everyone knows, Reavers have to, well, reave. We'll draw them out here and ambush them," Lola says. 

"Just a little alternative to going out into the woods."


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 29, 2021)

"You mean those "little illusions" that saved you from becoming a pin cushion to skeletons two days ago?" - Falwin replies in a snarky way - "Surely you don't prefer to wipe them out from afar with Fire Bolts instead?"

Falwin then starts waving his hand and creates a wagon, small enough to fit in the 5 ft cube required by the spell. But what it lacks in size, it has in fanciness. The wagon seems made of some high quality wood, with some of its edges coated in what looks like silver. Its sides have the symbol of House Bellueve. The bandits may not recognize it, but they will certainly notice it belongs to a noble.

Then, on top of the wagon, he adds a white cloth, in a way it looks like it's covering a lot of valuable cargo below.

"Now, I suppose we need a way to make them see it from a distance. Maybe we should create a bonfire and leave it here while we hide. Ms. Lola, it would seem your Fire Bolt services are needed."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 29, 2021)

Callen actually laughs a little at Lola's crack at Falwin, chuckling with his reply before he calms down. "The trail leads towards those fires, which are a half a mile at least. I don't think we do much to attract their attention to a wheelbarrow sized cart in the dark in a way that's natural. You don't need to push it all the way out to some fires in the wood for an ice patch. I can send Shivers near their camp in order to get an idea of their set up. And I can stay far enough away that they won't be able to see me at night." He raises two fingers.

"Speaking from experience, if you want to ambush a bunch of bandits, you'll have an easier time if they're trying to rest, at night, unable to see, possibly unarmed, and keeping tabs on hostages." He shrugs. "Sometimes the best play is to just...actually play." Glancing at Zyn, Soleil, and Garallel, Callen raises a brow. "What do you think?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 29, 2021)

"I'm trying to think of a way to avoid the more dangerous side of a situation," Lola says with a sigh. "Callen's idea makes a lot of sense. I thought that the we could incorporate the illusion thing because it seems to be something we've used before to varying degrees of effectiveness." 

With a shrug Lola starts toward the roadside. "We can move closer like is being suggested and go from there. When we get a little bit further in I will throw up a _Detect Magic_, just to make sure that we're not dealing with any kind of nonsense, as I said before. I should also probably keep Wisp in the air, just in case."


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 29, 2021)

Falwin sighs, looking at the beautiful fake cart he just made and will not get to use.

"Well, what Callen said makes sense, I suppose. They might think a bonfire appearing out of nowhere is suspicious."


----------



## lesfleursdumal (Jan 29, 2021)

"Look's like Callen's plan it is. I agree our best chance is approaching their camp while their guard is lax, if not down, at night. They don't seem concerned about discovery at all, so they're either lazy or they're cocky. I'm willing to bet on the latter. If Shivers or Wisp can give us more information with which to stack the deck, our play can be that much more effective.

Specifically, how many we're up against and where hostages are corralled. Any opportunities for distractions that keep them unbalanced or spread them out enough that we're not overwhelmed in an all out fight might help even our odds.  Set a cart on fire, spook any horses, have Falwin conjure up more fighters to make our numbers look greater than they are or a more enticing target to draw them a ways off. Divide them as much as their attention, especially any spellcasters." 

Soleil sighs. 

"We get one chance to take advantage of everything we can. If we leap in both feet first and overestimate our ability without having a better measure of theirs, worse scenario is death and loss without much of a second go around."

Soleil glances over at Larrakh. "Before we continue any closer, I vote we ensure he doesn't scream bloody murder on the way and gag him. There's trust and then there's insurance."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 29, 2021)

"If you want to try luring a few away to pick off with a bonfire or some other bait, we can give it a shot...after getting an idea of their numbers." He hops off his horse, then helps Larrakh down as well. He pulls out a piece of cloth, nipping it from the end of his cloak before cleaning it with a bit of *Prestidigitation* and using it to gag the priest. "No shouting out to your Crashing Wave buddies unexpectedly," he says, shooting a quick glance at Soleil as they prove to be similarly minded.

"Let's try and get a little bit outside earshot, as a group, off our horses. Bob'll stay here with them per his boss's instructions. Falwin, Zyn, and Soleil can then continue on to observe their camp after following their tracks."


----------



## lesfleursdumal (Jan 30, 2021)

"All right then," Soleil says, following in step after Lola. She falls silent, combing over details, anything that they could miss. 

"There is one thing we haven't addressed," she begins quietly. "If things go sideways, any ideas on re-grouping? I'm all for being an optimist that this goes our way, but an exit plan might be prudent. If we get separated, if people end up hostages. Any thoughts?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 30, 2021)

"We're usually pretty heavy on the improvisation. Or at least, we tend to plan only in the broad strokes," Lola says. 

"We already talked about the signal that Falwin will be using, by that point we'll have been seen and there will be no reason not to reign down the full fury of the Nine Hells, Asmodeus, the Abyss, and who or wherever else..."


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 30, 2021)

"I suppose we will have a better idea of what the ideal contingency plans are after we come back from the scounting" - Falwin adds


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 31, 2021)

"Rather by skill, than by force..." Lola says. "I've probably said those words around some of you before because they've been drilled into my head since I was barely able to sit up on my own. They're my family's motto, but I don't think many of us really think of it as anything other than something snappy to say after playful magic duels between rivals." 

"Though this has me reminded of a story my father used to tell of one of our line from before when I was born: Leeroy Jenkins Bellevue--he married into the family and was all to happy to take our name onto his--he was part of some raid on a bandit camp outside of Esmeltaran years back and, as my father explained it, botched a meticulously planned set up by dashing into a cave right in the side of _The Small Teeth_ yelling his name. 'Leeyroy Jenkins,' like a bloody madman. He got most of the men with him badly wounded and they barely escaped those mountains, my father included." Lola does a quiet imitation of this man, slinging the wand of Magic Missile back over her shoulder as if to attack and running in place. The sudden motion causes Wisp to leap to her other shoulder for cover.

Lola sighs, shaking her head as if thinking of something. She glances down for a moment and then nods. "Leeroy never lived that down, but in all those years hearing that story it isn't until now, thinking back on it that I think of something, My father never remembers the plan or he never talked about what it entailed, it never really mattered because it didn't go as planned. And how many of us remember our past plans that never came to fruition? I certainly don't whether they be plans of academic nature or the little strategies I tried to employ to impress someone who was woefully beneath my time. Mortal planning rarely matters because when things go absolutely wrong, like they usually do, what we do in the moment is going to be what carries us and what we pass along to others someday, I hope."

"In short: our skill will carry us. We're all more experienced now than we were yesterday or the day before and in the moment I think that will point us in the right direction."

On the way out from the roadside, Wisp rides atop Lola's shoulder. The Tressym's head is on a constant swivel looking for trouble as he and his master make their way with the rest of the party. At the same time, Lola holds onto Garallel's arm, leading her alone through the thick woods toward the designated spot where everything is about to kick off.

_"This way, watch your step,"_ Lola says in a directly into her friend's head as they near a root jutting out of the ground.

_"Don't step on that,"_ Lola chides in a voice only Garallel can hear, pointing down to a dried branch laid out in the perfect position to snap with the slightest hint of weight applied to it.

*Perception (Lola) *
1d20 (8) + 2 = 10

*Perception (Wisp) *
Result: 1d20 (15) + 5
Total: 20


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 31, 2021)

Callen meanwhile leads the bound and gagged Larrakh by the arm, keeping the priest close to him and under close watch. Once they're roughly 200 feet away from the campfires along the trail Soleil picked up, he signals Lola to give pause.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 31, 2021)

As the three prepare to move forward, Falwin whispers: "Let's go, guys. We are going to move so quickly they won't even see the leaves moving as we pass!"
*
Stealth: 1d20 (8) + 4 = 12

Inspiration for Soleil*


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 31, 2021)

Zyn creeps forward with the others.

*#Zyn Stealth*: 1d20 (15) + 5 *Total*: 20


----------



## lesfleursdumal (Jan 31, 2021)

Soleil sneaks forward toward the camp.

*Stealth*: 1d20 (8) + 5= 13
*Inspiration* : 1d6 = 2
Total: 15


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 31, 2021)

So as the three come up to the camp they spot 5 armed men and wemen around the campfire. Zyn seems to vaguely recognize two of the men. They seem to be helping themselves to some ale from a keg that was tapped on the wagon. While they are drinking and eating, they're not look like they're trying to enjoy themselves.

In addition to them, there is also a man and a woman tied up wearing travelers clothes. There is also a human man who has been stripped down to his underwear. There is also a burly looking dwarf there with a bald hair and a long unkempt beard who in a similar state of undress, but unlike the man he's been gagged as well. There is a large tattoo across his chest of a winged snake.

--------------

On the opposite side of the camp, Zyn is able to see more people. The most prominent is a bare chested man who's skin is covered in rocky growths that Zyn would recognize as being barnacles, and his skin seems to be covered fish scales, but might actually simply be a tatoo of fish scales rather than actual scales. He's flanked by a man and woman who aren't wearing armor. They have odd shields that they carry and weird jagged looking Long Swords that look like they have teeth coming off of them.

The priest has a hostage tied up in front of him with his hands bound. There is a large basin in front of the hostage and the priest grabs his victim by the top of their heads and push their face down into the basing. The Person having their head lowered in trying to resist in but not getting anywhere, and the two people standing by seem to have their swords ready as this goes on in case they need to act but seem otherwise elated to watch the priest drown a man in a basin.

The armed individuals at the camp are pretending to not hear what's going on, and the hostages are suitably shaken. The Dwarf  is just radiating anger.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 1, 2021)

Lola sighs and looks at Garallel. "Tyrs arse..." Lola spits, slapping her friend in the arm. "We let that poor lady go off with those two and we didn't warn her..."

Lola rubs her hands together. "Something right stupid's brewing. I can feel it in the cockles of my stomach, maybe even in the sub cockles like..." Lola begins to hold her hand in front of herself just above her naval, as if demonstrating where the feeling is. She moves the hand down slowly, but stops when it's just above her thighs.

"Wait, thats gross isn't innit? Callen, you should have gone with Zyn and Falwin, left us ladies back here to watch over Larrakh and ask him who he thinks is prettiest." Lola says, rolling her eyes.

"You're not going to try and traipse off while we're out there fighting your mates, are you?" She asks Larrakh. "I think we should tie him to a Tenser's Disk. You don't figure that one weighs thirty-five stone, do you?" Lola says to Callen.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 1, 2021)

Zyn clenches his teeth slightly as he looks over the camp.  He vaguely recognized a pair of the men as what he might consider "spirited rivals" of his employer.  That was the first bad news, as it indicated this was a professional operation, not a rag-tag group of nobodies.

The drowning was the other piece of bad news.  He wasn't sure if this was an attempt to torture the man for information, or some sort of religious sacrifice of water cultists.  Either way it likely meant that the man was the most important hostage, and if it ended being the latter they'd have no chance to gather information from him.

The drow motioned for his partners to stay back and he slipped forward, trying to get as close to the priest as possible.

*#Stealth*: 1d20 (3) + 5 *Total*: 8
Move 30' into camp.

As he moved forward, spot on his forehead itched and then snapped.  For an instant he viewed the camp frozen, grayed out and paused in time.  The picture of the camp was filled with countless copies of himself, attacking, rushing in, sneaking, engaging in all manner of different ways.  On instinct he focused on one closer to the priest and when the camp returned to normal he pulled the echo into this world.

Bonus action: Summon Echo (15' deeper into camp).
No action: Echo moves 30' towards priest.
Standard action: Attack priest.

*#Zyn Attack*: 1d20 (9/19) + 5 *Total*: 24
*#Damage*: 1d8 (2) + 3 *Total*: 5

Unleash Incarnation: Additional attack when taking attack action (2/short rest)
*#Incarnation Attack*: 1d20 (14/13) + 5 *Total*: 19
*#Incarnation Damage*: 1d8 (2) + 3 *Total*: 5

Action surge, make another attack!
*#Surge Attack*: 1d20 (2/13) + 5 *Total*: 18
*#surge damage*: 1d8 (5) + 3 *Total*: 8

Unleash Incarnation: Additional attack when taking attack action (2/short rest)
*#Second Incarnation Attack*: 1d20 (4/*20*) + 5 *Total*: 25
*#Second Incarnation Damage*: 2d8 (6,1) + 3 *Total*: 10

Zyn will remain hidden (or try, based on the die roll), while indicating for his echo to unleash a flurry of attacks on the hopefully surprised priest.  If the echo remains within 30' it will remain at the end of the round, if it is outside of that it vanishes automatically.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 1, 2021)

Lola stands in a clear area and shakes her hands, as if to loosen them up. Tutting the fingers of her free hand as she motions very precisely with her wand conjures a circular, translucent disk of force that levitates three feet above the ground. As if testing it Lola presses down on it with her hands. She's cast _Tenser's Floating Disk_ as a quick ritual. 

"My mother showed me this, ever really done it before, but it should hold his weight. We can just lash him to it and cart him around like a babe in a pram."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 2, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Lola sighs and looks at Garallel. "Tyrs arse..." Lola spits, slapping her friend in the arm. "We let that poor lady go off with those two and we didn't warn her..."
> 
> Lola rubs her hands together. "Something right stupid's brewing. I can feel it in the cockles of my stomach, maybe even in the sub cockles like..." Lola begins to hold her hand in front of herself just above her naval, as if demonstrating where the feeling is. She moves the hand down slowly, but stops when it's just above her thighs.
> 
> ...


"Soleil is probably the only one here that can follow a trail at night, on top of recognizing our targets," he points out. "But you should feel free to speak freely around me. I had dreams of writing steamy romances once...and that's not a bad idea." He gets Larrakh settled onto the disk, then takes out some rope to tie him to the platform, so to speak.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 2, 2021)

Lola blinks back her shock as she stands off to the side in muted shock. "You wanted to write...romance novels?"

For a second she stands, bending her wand between her palms. "Well, it's not like that's the kind of thing I've ever read." She tries to turn her nose up as she speaks, but the whole thing comes out half-hearted. Even in this darkness the flash of color in Lola's cheeks is apparent.

"I've never been particularly creative. The closest I've been to the high arts was Gosythe Rosznars at Uni being absolutely obsessed with paying me to model my feet for one of his dreadful doodles--his family were slavers; my family would've disowned me for giving him the time of day. But...how does someone with aspirations like yours end up out here tying a bloke to a magic floating disk?"


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 2, 2021)

"What the fuck are you doing, dude?" - Falwin whispers, in shock - "Do you think you are Drizzt or something?"

He then snaps out of it and remembers his main task. He casts Minor Illusion to create the sound of a wolf howling, as close in pitch and volume as possible to the real thing, coming from inside the nearby woods. He tries to cast it a little far from where he is so the bandits don't come check the exact place where they are.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 2, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Lola blinks back her shock as she stands off to the side in muted shock. "You wanted to write...romance novels?"
> 
> For a second she stands, bending her wand between her palms. "Well, it's not like that's the kind of thing I've ever read." She tries to turn her nose up as she speaks, but the whole thing comes out half-hearted. Even in this darkness the flash of color in Lola's cheeks is apparent.
> 
> "I've never been particularly creative. The closest I've been to the high arts was Gosythe Rosznars at Uni being absolutely obsessed with paying me to model my feet for one of his dreadful doodles--his family were slavers; my family would've disowned me for giving him the time of day. But...how does someone with aspirations like yours end up out here tying a bloke to a magic floating disk?"


"Correct. I was a poet and ghostwriter for quite a bit," he admits. "And of course Lady Bellevue, such trivial pursuits are beneath-"


Dragon D. Luffy said:


> "What the fuck are you doing, dude?" - Falwin whispers, in shock - "Do you think you are Drizzt or something?"
> 
> He then snaps out of it and remembers his main task. He casts Minor Illusion to create the sound of a wolf howling, as close in pitch and volume as possible to the real thing, coming from inside the nearby woods. He tries to cast it a little far from where he is so the bandits don't come check the exact place where they are.


The moment the wolf howl pierces the silence of the night, Callen stops his chatting and bolts towards the sound of it and the light of the fires in the dark. "Bring your disc!"

Callen will Dash 90 feet Round 1. Round 2 he'll BA Dash for 60 (150 cumulatively) feet and cast Mage Hand as his main action, making it appear 30 feet ahead of him (180 feet ahead). Round 3 he'll move 30 feet forward and...we'll see what he finds and does.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 2, 2021)

"Garallel, come on!" Lola said in a harsh whisper as she bolted off after Callen and into the direction of the wolf howl. The Tenser's disk follows behind her about 30 feet back. When she reaches a range where she can see, Lola opens her salvo of spells with an _Ice Knife _aimed at the people around the campfire. 

*To Hit: *
1d20 (15) + 6 = 21

*Damage:* 
1d10 (3) [magical piercing] = 3

*Explosion:*
Damage: 2d6 (3, 6) [cold] = 9
DC: 14
DEX Save


----------



## lesfleursdumal (Feb 2, 2021)

_Here we go, _she thinks, watching Zyn's movements with fleeting curiosity. 

She didn't need an explanation for what the drow was planning in order to give sufficient cover from where she and the bard remained. Her eyes flicker to the guards, uneasy.

She smacks Falwin lightly on the arm, pointing at the wagons and whispers, "Think you can steal a cart? Might be the quickest way out of this mess for you and the hostages." 

Turning her attention back to the guards, she brings her bow up, mouth dry.  If she could eventually reach the dwarf and remove the gag, they might have another to add to their numbers. But that would need to wait in favor of any surprise they still had at their disposal. She sucks in a breath, nocking an arrow, and sights one of the guards closest to Zyn's position, whispering the words for Hunter's Mark.  She would be ready if they detected him. 

Soleil remains where she is for now. 

Action: Hunter's Mark


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 2, 2021)

"And leave you two to die here?" - Falwin asks, a little offended at the idea. He does want to run away, but he is also proud of his own ability to contribute.

"No. I just called the rest of the group. We face them together."


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 6, 2021)

Round 1: The wolf howl marks the beginning of combat. That signal prompts Lola, Garallel, and Callen to run towards the encampment at full speed, Callen managed to gain a sizable lead on the other two. 

Soleil's Hunter's mark is a bonus action to cast, leaving her an action open to help fire with. As she draws closer to the camp she's able to also see the priest and draw a line of sight to him. So she fires her arrow at the priest as well. She is able to fire the shot at the priest and catches him unseen in the dark (dealing 11 damage)

Zyn is able to quickly close the distance and catch the water priest unaware, along side his double he's able to land. Zyn alongside his projection are able to all of their attacks against the priest (doing another 28 damage).

At the end of the first round the Priest had taken 39 damage.

Next Round: The bandits in the camp are aware that they're being attacked and since Soleil and Falwin are nearby they'll attempt to draw their short bows and fire in their approximate locations. Since the two of them are unseen those shots will be at disavantage. They also know roughtly where Zyn as run in at, but they are not willing to potentially fire on the priest and two reavers. They're probably aware Lola, Garallel, and Callen but they're still 110 feet away for Callen and 140 feet away for Lola and Garallel.

The priest and both reavers turn their attention to the immediate threat of Zyn. Since the priest has no way of seeing Zyn or his duplicate, he has no way of telling which one is real, and attacks from both them certainly feel real enough to not matter. He'll attempt to cast a spell that'll require a Wisdom Saving Throw form Zyn ans his duplicate.

Each of the Reavers will take the opportunity attack Zyn in Melee, one targeting Zyn, the other targeting the duplicate.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 6, 2021)

Sprinting through the woods after Callen and with her disk full of cargo in tow, Lola thinks she can see the vague form of something moving about in the distance. _That has to be where Zyn or the others are. _

Still moving, she raises an arm and pitches Wisp into the air. "Wisp, go!" 

The small creature takes off, headed toward the commotion. Lola stops, raises her wand and goes through the familiar motions with her fingers before sending a flaming beam ripping through the forest toward the biggest of the shapes. "Ixen!" 

*To Hit: *1d20 (13) + 6 = 19
*Damage:* 1d10 (8) [magical fire] = 8


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 6, 2021)

Callen continues to sprint through the darkness, drawing his shortbow he draws a bead based on hearing and his nocturnal vision. He fires on one of the bandits on the approach. (Bonus: Dash 60 feet closer. Main: Attack Bandit 1, Shortbow.)

*#shortest of bows*: 1d20 (15) + 5 *Total*: 20
*#sneak attack damage*: 3d6 (2, 5, *1*) + 3 *Total*: 11


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 6, 2021)

((Zyn fails his saving throw against Hold Person, his echo, however, is immune to the condition))

Zyn mentally curses as his limbs freeze up from the mage's magic.  The duplicate, he notes seems to have no such issue however, a slight dissonant headache forms from the idea but necessity demands innovation.  He mentally suggests the echo flee deeper into the darkness, then with an odd twisting sensation changes places with it.  No less paralyzed but at least more concealed while he recovers.

No action: Echo moves 30' away from the priest.  As it is not a creature, it is not subject to an AoO.
Zyn's Bonus action: Change places with his echo.  Hopefully his location obscured.

((I have no idea if the above works RAW. ))

If for some reason the paralysis has worn off by the time Zyn can act, he'll continue having his duplicate attack the priest (assuming it's also still around).  If Zyn is not in melee he'll use his move action to find a new hiding place (if he is in melee he'll just do his best not to die I guess?  His action would be used by the echo).


----------



## lesfleursdumal (Feb 6, 2021)

With eyes still on the priest, Soleil nocks another arrow to send after the first, smoothly drawing the string and releasing. She listens only briefly for any sound of a hit as she nocks a third arrow.  She pulls and releases again.

Soleil continues to shoot at the priest. 

*First Attack:
To Hit:* 1d20 (1) + 7, *Total: *8

*Second Attack:
To Hit:* 1d20 (10) + 7, *Total:* 17
*Damage: *1d8 (4) + 3 = 7, *Hunters Mark: *1d6 (6) 
*Damage Total:* 13


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 7, 2021)

Falwin is dumbfounded at how much damage Zyn and Soleil just caused.

He can't fight like that. He just can't. He's a bard. What is he doing here?

In fact, what are those enemies doing here? Wearing fish tatoos and torturing a guy in water? What kind of like choices take someone to do that, he wonders.

Suddenly Falwin has a strong urge to tell them that. He doesn't know why. It just comes to him and he starts talking.

"Hey girl. What are you even doing here? Did you wake up one morning and decided you wanted to cover your body in silly tatoos and go serve some fish guy in a bandit camp? What even happened in your life to make you want that? Did your boyfriend leave you or something?"

Unsettling Words: - 1d6 (2) from the next save.

He approaches one of the mooks holding swords near the priest, getting close enough in range for suggestion, and staying in the woods so they still can't see him in the dark.

"Tell you what, if you kill all your teammates, we will forgive you for your crimes and let you start anew. How does that sound?"

Cast Suggestion on the female sword bearer. (Wis save, DC 13)


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 8, 2021)

The Five Bandits in the camp take shots at Falwin and Soliel. Since Soliel is actually lobbing arrows over them three of them target her.

Attacks vs. Falwin:
1d20 (20) + 3 = 23
1d20 (5) + 3 = 8 (Miss)
1d20 (13) + 3 = 16
1d20 (13) + 3 = 16 (hit)
Damage: 
1d8 (6) + 1= 7 Damage

Fallwin takes 7 damage, since he wasn't previously concentrating on a spell prior to this turn he doesn't have to roll  to maintain concentration. The other arrow shot in his direction misses.

Garallel casts Bless Targeting herself, Callen, and Lola moves forward 30 feet.

Attacks vs. Soliel
1d20 (19) + 3 = 22
1d20 (8) + 3 = 11(Miss)
1d20 (15) + 3 = 18
1d20 (11) + 3 = 14 (Hit)
1d20 (20) + 3 = 23
1d20 (4) + 3 = 7 (Miss)
Damage:
1d8 (3) + 1 = 4 Damage

Soliel takes 4 damage from the arrow that manages to hit her, but the other two shots fired miss, since she was already concentrating on Hunter's Mark she'll need to roll to maintain concentration, but she maintains it for this turn.

Callen's shot manages to catch one of the Bandits exposed center mass. That Bandit's soul is instantly departs his body for the Fugue plane.

The Water Priest is casts a shield spell to protect him from multiple incoming attacks. His shield spell is able to block the arrow coming in from Soliel, which bounces off the arcane barrier he puts up. Lola's Firebolt on the other hand is still able to hit him dealing 8 damage, (he has not taken 47 damage). The Crashing Wave priest targets Zyn with and his projection with Hold Person. Since the Priest was not previously concentrating on Hold Person prior to this turn he doesn't need to roll a concentration check to maintain the spell. At this point though he looks badly wounded and burned.

Zyn's copy moves out of melee, and then Zyn and his copy swap possitions despite him being paralysed (requireing no action on his part). He is still paralysed at the end of his turn, but is 30 feet back from where he started.

The male Reaver moves forward to attack Zyn's projection and hits it.

Attack vs. Projection
1d20 (18) + 4 = 22
1d20 (17) + 4 = 21 (hits)

Since the Projection has 1 hit point, it vanishes when hit.

The female Reaver moves up behind the male one and hits him with her sword. Not expecting the sudden betrayal, Falwin's spell seems to have worked.

Reaver vs. Reaver
(18) + 4 = 22 (hit)
Damage:
2d8 (1, 6) + 2= 9 damage

Those shark toothed longswords do indeed seem to be quite effective against people who aren't wearing any armor at all.

Next Round: One of the bandits, realizing how exposed they must be, moves to try to put out the camp fire while the other three prepare to take shots. One each firing at Callen, Falwin, and Soleil. The Bandit putting out the fire doesn't realize that the three people they most of the people attacking them have dark vision that won't be ham

The male Reaver, not understanding what's going is trying to defend himself from his fellow and turns to attack her while she continues to attack him driven on by Falwin's spell.

The Priest looks like he's trying to make a quality of life decision and is preparing the cast a spell as he moves forward to where Zyn is seemingly preparing to attack the fighter with his staff.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 8, 2021)

Callen turns, drawing a bead on the bandit making for the campfire as he darts towards the cage the dwarf is being hidden in. He fires his show before ducking behind cover, his familiar leaping off his shoulder and sneaking into the cage. Crawling up the dwarf's back, the little mink sets to work chewing through the cloth binding his mouth or rope binding his hands as quickly as possible.

"Oh, yes, I'm more than fine over here!" he yells to the others as he dodges past arrows. However, he throws his voice a bit, throwing off his wood be attackers as he attempts to hide.

Main Action: Attack
Shivers: Crawl into cage of dwarf, offering Help action (Advantage) to break free.
Bonus Action: Hide

*#shortbow*: 1d20 (18) + 5 *Total*: 23
*#sneak attack*: 3d6 (*1*, 4, *1*) + 3 *Total*: 9

*#Stealth*: 1d20 (13) + 5 *Total*: 18


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 8, 2021)

Falwin has to hold the urge to laugh after seeing the two enemies fighting each other. "I can't believe that worked"- he thinks.

But his excitement ends quickly as he feels an arrow hitting him. He better end his quickly. He hopes Lola's group can dispatch the enemies at the campfire while he deals with the other group.

He will try to put the main boss to rest.

Cast Sleep at the priest: 5d8 = 21


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 8, 2021)

Lola continues with her original plan as Wisp flies out toward Zyn. Once she gets into range of the the group near the campfire (I am guessing they are all still together), Lola flings an _Ice Knife _spell their way.

*To Hit: *
1d20 (15) + 6 = 21+3 = 24

*Bless Result*: 1d4 (3) *Total*: 3

*Damage:*
1d10 (3) [magical piercing] = 3

*Explosion:*
Damage: 2d6 (3, 6) [cold] = 9
DC: 14
DEX Save


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 8, 2021)

If Zyn is able to he'll summon another echo about halfway between the priest and his location.

If he happens to be unparalyzed he'll have the echo advance and attack and move to hide once more:
#Zyn Attack: 1d20 (1/7) + 5 Total 6/12  (fumble without advantage)
#Zyn Damage: 1d8 (4) + 3 Total: 7

#Zyn Stealth: 1d20 (4) + 5 Total: 9


----------



## lesfleursdumal (Feb 8, 2021)

Caught off guard, Soleil rocks back on her heels from the hit, winded. _Ow._ She blinks rapidly, struggling to maintain her concentration with Hunter's Mark. She had been lucky when the first two arrows missed.

Gritting her teeth, she takes aim at the priest once more and shoots.

*Concentration: *1d20 (8) +1
*Total:* 9

*LongbowAttackToHit:* 1d20 (20) + 7 = 27
*Total:* 27

*LongbowDamage:* 2d8 (2, 1) + 3 = 5
*Total:* 6


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 13, 2021)

Callen's arrow strikes at the Bandit in the moving to put out the fire, it hits, but the damage done is not enough to stop him.

Soleil's fires her arrow striking the water priest would was moving towards a still paralyzed Zyn, the arrow catches the priest in the base of skull, severing his spine as he slumps to the ground dead. Zyn is freed from the spell.

The Bandits in the camp make their attacks at Callen, Falwin, and Solieil.
1d20 (18) + 3 = 21
1d20 (12) + 3 = 15 (hit Callen)
However, because Callen was able to successfully hide from the from the bandit trying to shoot him, the bandit only had a rough idea of where Callen was. (approximately a 9 square area) So to pick Callen's correct square randomly he needed to roll a 9 or a d9.
1d9 (3)
The arrow shot at Callen would have probably hit him, if the Callen wasn't already hidden from him.

1d20 (9) + 3 = 12 (Miss Falwin)
1d20 (15) + 3 = 18

1d20 (12) + 3 = 15
1d20 (9) + 3 = 12 (Miss Soliel)

Lola's Ice Knife hits one of the bandits who staggers into the camp. The initial stabbing damage is a fairly strong blow, but the exploding ice damage that goes off as the bandit staggers towards the campfire hits the one trying to put out of the camp fire. The bandit hit with the ice knife dies, when it explodes, as does the one that was shot by Callen earlier. The other two bandits in center take some damage as well, one takes 9 cold damage from the exploding ice and the other takes 4.

With Falwin's initial target dead he puts his sleep spell on the remaining Bandits in the camp. Both of the Bandits fall asleep, as do the two commoners in the camp and the tied up man, the dwarf is still awake.

Since the bandit that was going to put out the fire died already it stays lit.

The man and woman with the shark toothed swords trade attacks at one another but neither manages to hit anything. Zyn gets closer and takes a swing at the wounded man, but the man accidentally blocks Zyn's Rapier attack with his shield.

The only enemies still conscious are the two cultists with shark-like swords and crab shell shields.

With the help of Callen's Familiar the Dwarf in the camp is able free himself from the ropes binding his hands.

1d20 (2) + 4 = 6
1d20 (15) + 4 = 19

As he frees himself he pulls the scimitar from one of the dead Bandits and moves off into the the Dark to join the rumble with Zyn.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 13, 2021)

Lola pushes her hand down to her side, making a rapid motion with her fingers before bringing her wand back up and speaking the spell incantation. _"Fogah ibafarsha!"_ With the tip of her wand she traces a triangle into the air and from each of its vertices a ray of flame spills out.

Lola casts _Scorching Ray, _targeting the man not under the control of Falwin's spell, if she can tell who that is with all three beams:
*To Hit:* 1d20 (10) + 6 = 16
*To Hit: *1d20 (9) + 6 *Total*: 15 +4 =*19
To Hit:* 1d20 (9) + 6 *Total*: 15 (replace this one with the advantaged roll to make it *16*)


*Damage: 
Result 1*: 2d6 (2, 3) [magical fire] *Total*: 5
*Result 2*: 2d6 (3, 4) [magical fire]  *Total*: 7
*Result 3*: 2d6 (4, 4) [magical fire]  *Total*: 8

*Advantage? still: 
Result*: 1d20 (10) + 6 *Total*: 16

And with Gara's Bless spell:
*Result*: 1d4 (*4*) *Total*: 4

_So because of the nature of multiroll spells and Advantage I can only use it once per attack, I applied Bless to one lowest spell after using advantage on the other low one making them a 16, 19, and a 16 to hit respectively, doing 5, 7, and 8 dmg or 20 damage total._


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 13, 2021)

Fallwin was going to put the big boss to sleep, but Soleil kills him while he is making a decision so he has to pick a different target. "Scary lady" - he thinks.

He changes his spell to aim at the bandits, then.

The bard realizes that as soon as the male reaver dies, the female one is likely to try to slaughter the sleeping bandits. He doesn't really want that. Killing sleeping enemies is tasteless, he thinks, and they look like great recruits for the franchise!

So he will help finish the male reaver off with a spell, but if he is already dead, he will hit the female one. If he has to spare someone, the cultists seem less likely to accept it than the bandits.

He grabs his lute and starts playing a few notes, in a way that is so out of tune, so wrong, that is really going to bother whoever hears it. But meanwhile, he is also using his magic power to amplify the effect in the brain of his target of choice.

Dissonant Whispers: 3d6 = 7

DC Wis 13 for half damage, must run away from Falwin if fails.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 13, 2021)

Callen now reemerges from his hiding spot, pulling another arrow from his quiver. He draws a bead on one of the shark saber wielding cultists, firing at random as he's not sure why they're even fighting one another. In the end he ends up firing at the *male* cultist. Meanwhile his invisible hand unties one of the hostages that had just fallen asleep, and Shivers tries to bite through the binding of the other.

*#shortbow*: 1d20 (7) + 5 *Total*: 12
*#blessed*: 1d4 (2) *Total*: 2
*#damage*: 3d6 (3, 2, 2) + 3 *Total*: 10
*#one for woman two for man*: 1d2 (*2*) *Total*: 2


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 13, 2021)

Freed from the magic Zyn will summon another echo and order it to engage in the darkness while focusing on his own defense to keep the bandits off guard.

Bonus: Summon echo:
Action: Echo attacks

*#Zyn Attack*: 1d20 (15) + 5 *Total*: 20
*Result*: 1d8 (2) + 3 *Total*: 5
((I messed up the Avrae roll for advantage, but the second roll was worse anyway))


----------



## lesfleursdumal (Feb 13, 2021)

Soleil snaps her gaze from the priest's corpse to the battling Reavers to the approaching dwarf to Zyn and curses.  The remaining bandits might know some things, but she was willing to bet either Reaver would know more.  The likelihood of either surviving the fight, however, appears to be slim and dwindling.  She grimly draws another arrow, ignoring the sharp pain from the earlier bolt. There would be other leads to follow another day.

Soleil takes aim at the Reaver woman, hoping to part the woman from her sawtooth sword only, and fires.

*LongbowAttack: *1d20 (19) + 7 *Total: *26
*LongbowDamage:* 1d8 (4) + 3 *Total:* 7


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 14, 2021)

"Foom Foom Foom!" Lola's scorching rays streak accross the battlefield hitting the male reaver 30 times. After taking all three hits he fall to the ground dead.

Fallwin, Callen, and Soliel's attacks now fall on the Reaver Left standing. She saves against Dissonate Wispers but still takes 3 damage. Callen's arrow strikes her for an additional 10 damage, and Soleil's longbow attack hits for 7.

Garallel finally gets into range and tried to sacred flame, but the reaver is able to avoid the holy light.

At this point Zyn and the Dwarf close in, and since she's been attacked by Falwin and his companions she's no longer under the effect of Suggestion. The Dwarf isn't wearing armor so she tires to strike at him.

1d20 (19) + 4 = 23
1d20 (10) + 4 = 14
2d8 (2, 7) + 2 = (11 Damage)

At dissadvantage she manages to hit the Dwarf who isn't wearing any armor, and he takes extra damage from the teeth of the sword cutting into him. He seems pretty study to still be standing after that hit, but a typical Bandit would have been down after taking a single hit like that.

Before the Dwarf can get any hits in. Zyn finishes off the last Reaver leading to the end of the Battle.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 14, 2021)

Lola holds an arm out to her side, letting Wisp fly in and land on her and make his way up to her shoulder before she turns to check for the _Tenser's Disk_ that should still be following her with Larrakh strapped to it. "Are you okay back there?" she asks. 

She keeps the wand in hand as she goes to untie the prisoners that the bandits had. "Someone should check on the person they were trying to drown and that dwarf--I think he got it pretty bad...oh! And secure those sleeping bandits before they wake up and we have another situation like last time."

"We can't keep taking bloody in strays. I don't like that we have to trust the one cultist we have, now we've got two more to cart around," she mutters under her breath. 

Then she yells to the others. "I hope you know this disk only holds around 35 stone, so if there's more of them than that you're going to have to find some other place to put them."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 14, 2021)

Callen quickly stashes his bow back into his quiver, moving to untie the two hostages near the fire along with his mage hand and Shivers, and transferring those ropes to tie up the two bandits that had been by the fire. "They look like fresh recruits, not full fledged cultists," Callen says, pushing up to his feet after he's done the work. He looks over towards the dwarf, waving a hand slightly. "You alright?"

Then, the tiefling blinks, squinting at the two bandits. Do they look familiar at all, like the bandits they'd fought outside Red Larch?


----------



## lesfleursdumal (Feb 14, 2021)

Soleil hooks her bow round her shoulder and takes a moment to break the shaft of the arrow which had struck, grateful for the armor she wore. It could have been far worse. A nagging pain and annoyance, certainly, but not life threatening.  Luckily.  She could deal with extracting the remainder on later examination once they had mopped up.  

"Falwin? How are you holding up?" she shouts as she trudges toward the Reaver corpses with measured steps. "I know you didn't make it out without a scratch either."

_Hopefully, that last hostage will be alive still...  _Given the display of power by Lola in addition to the shooting back and forth, Soleil would not have been surprised if the poor soul had gotten caught up in the crossfire.  Upon reaching the bodies and basin, she calls out, "Still breathing?"


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 14, 2021)

"I'm fine, thanks" - he pulls out the arrow that hit his own right arm, trying hard not to yell in pain when he does it, but only succeeding partially - "I got injured a little, but I'll recover. Believe me or not, this is far from the most damage I take in a battle since I joined this group" - he says that, remembering how Oreioth almost wiped the party out a few days ago.

He then approaches Lola: "I suggest we talk to those hostages and see who they are. If they are pacific, we can leave the bandits with them. If they want to execute the bandits or give them another punishment or make them work, it's only fair that the victims of the bandits make that call."

But meanwhile, let's see if someone wants a job, he thinks.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 14, 2021)

Zyn relaxes the spot in his forehead and the ghostly copy winks out of existence, though a touch of the headache remained.  Among the swarm of thoughts in the back of his mind he considered whatever this was more successful than past efforts but the questions would have to wait for another time.

He walks over to join the others, taking note of the prisoners and sleeping bandits.  Are any of the sleeping ones ones that Zyn had vaguely recognized earlier?


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 14, 2021)

The Dwarf turns towards Callen and says, "Well well, to think I'd be rescued by the great warlord Callen the Mad! I'm Angus! Thanks to you and your friends for saving me. We were coming up from Bargewright Inn when the ambush hit us."

Now that everyone has time to take stock of the camp, things are pretty bad. The man being drowned in the basin is still alive able to pull his head out once Zyn attacked the priest attacking him. There were two additional people who were already drowned, two men, before the attack on the Cultists was pulled off.

Two of the Bandits in the camp where in fact the same ones you'd fought outside of Red Larch. One of them has a had a patched up wound across his chest where Zyn had sliced him with his Scimitar a few days ago. But after taking an arrow from Callen and an Ice Knife explosion from Lola he was dead now.

From what you were able to gather they were carrying hauling a couple wagon loads of goods up to Phandolin. With the other two caravan drivers dead they are considering going back to the Bargewright Inn and maybe find a couple people to join them.

Neither of the Bandits that Lola hired are here, it was the two that escaped that fell in with this group.

The captured Bandits are all too eager to turn rat out the cultists that turned on them, "You got Abrams... I'll tell you whatever you want about these guys," Rawlings the bandit pleads, "We heard they were good at getting people to turn over every coin they had. When they told us to take prisioners we thought that they'd be ransomed back to people in the Bargewright Inn since we captured a few Zhents in the group. I didn't know they were being captured to be drowned to death!"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 14, 2021)

Lola gets the basin of water and carries it over to where the remaining bandit is, some of it sloshing around as she goes. She has questions about why there were two Zyns and about this warlord Callen the Mad bit, but there will be time for that later. "You had every opportunity to straighten your life out, now two men are dead. I guess three, counting your friend here. I'd say, he didn't fair quite as well as he did in our last scrape," Lola's voice stays low as she speaks to the remaining bandit.

"One of my companions wondered why the nobility doesn't take care of the roads better, why stuff like this happens, well I don't see another noble here and you've been plaguing two well traveled areas from what I can tell." 

She flips the basin upside down and sits it so that bottom surface is up like a little table. "Put your hand arm down on the bottom of the basin, please," Lola says brushing the hair away from her face. "The dominant one, if you will, I doubt it will matter since I doubt you can write."

If he moves slowly or hesitates, her tone becomes sterner. "Put your goddamn arm on the bottom of the basin."


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 15, 2021)

"Right..." Rawlings puts his hand at the bottom of the basin as instructed he looks at Lola with fear in his eyes.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 15, 2021)

Callen goes to offer his hand to shake to Angus, nodding once. "Nice to meet you. Sorry you ran into so much trouble getting out here," he tells the dwarf. He glances at Lola's antics but doesn't seem about to make a move. "You alright?" He calls to Zyn, Falwin, and Soleil as well afterwards. "And you all? Didn't expect to get the call to action so suddenly."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 15, 2021)

strongarm85 said:


> "Right..." Rawlings puts his hand at the bottom of the basin as instructed he looks at Lola with fear in his eyes.


"The correct answer is 'yes milady', if you don't want to end up like your former leader over there with his head separated from his body." 

Lola uses _Mage Hand _to bring one of her daggers up, holding it above the man's outstretched arm. "Here's how this goes, you're going to do exactly as I say, is that clear?"

"Because, the way I see it I've caught you twice now relieving innocent people of their affects, harming animals and now humans, and I already gave one one chance to sort yourself out. So here's how this works. You are going to tell Callen here everything you know and then you're going to go to turn yourself over to Falwin's group here. I'm going check in with his group because I know where to find Falwin to do that. And if I hear that you've so much as not been picking up after yourself I will drop whatever I am doing, come to where ever you are and...well you'll suffer the same fate as this one," Lola says as she points over her shoulder and the Tenser's disk with Larrakh strapped to it floats forward so that it can be seen.

"Do we have an understanding?"


----------



## lesfleursdumal (Feb 15, 2021)

((No idea about how dealing with presumably half-dead NPCs work, so let me know if this is too much.))

Soleil sighs at the sight of the two dead men, before leaning down to assist the survivor. "Let's get you sorted," she murmurs gently, stooping to bring a shoulder under his arm. She grimaces as she straightens with the weight._ Blasted arrow._

As she helps the man up, awkwardly leading toward his compatriots by the fire, she listens intently to the threads of conversation with interest.  A warlord, eh? Curious. The bandit, however, commanded her attention most. That one seemed prepared to sing for his skin. _Promising._

"Little worse for wear than when we started, but will live regardless." she replies to Callen's inquiry. "Stubborn that way."

After carefully transferring the man to more capable hands, Soleil heads toward Lola when she spots Zyn. She points a finger at him, hiking her bow further on her shoulder, as she hurries past. "You. You've earned several questions for later with _your_ antics."

She slows her step upon reaching the young noblewoman and bandit, catching her breath.

"Lady Bellevue, if I might listen in? I've questions of my own for which I'm hoping to find answers."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 15, 2021)

“I’m perfectly fine with that, maybe he’s been causing more trouble than we know,” Lola says, her tone toward Soleil softer than it had been before.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 15, 2021)

Callen listens to Lola lay out her terms, canting his head to the side. He watches the bandit, coolly, daydreaming somewhat. In another life, he could've ended up in this man's shoes, being reprimanded for his poor decisions and worse alliances. Hell, he had been on the worst end of such a partnership, barely escaping with his life. But, there wasn't any sense in worrying over that in this situation. He was safe for now, with that apparent safety only growing. With any luck they could make it to the Inn without any further complications or surprise scares...

"They were your bounty, so by all means," he informs Soleil. "I'll fill in any blanks that come to mind while listening."


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 15, 2021)

Hidden Nin said:


> Callen goes to offer his hand to shake to Angus, nodding once. "Nice to meet you. Sorry you ran into so much trouble getting out here," he tells the dwarf. He glances at Lola's antics but doesn't seem about to make a move. "You alright?" He calls to Zyn, Falwin, and Soleil as well afterwards. "And you all? Didn't expect to get the call to action so suddenly."



"I will live." - he replies - "Thanks for the backup"

Then he looks at Zyn.

"But man, what the hell? This was supposed to be a scouting mission! Report first, attack later, not attack first. Did you feel bad for the guy being tortured and wanted to save him?" - he smiles. His initial hunch was right, the drow was totally a melting heart.

"Also what exactly did you do? Was that some drow magic you used? I've never heard of it".


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 15, 2021)

"Soleil, one more thing--if you would get a lock of hair from this one," Lola says passing off her other dagger, a curved handled thing with a thick double-edged blade. 

"I want him to know that he can't avoid me--I suppose if you want privacy you could skip planes..." Lola says, eyeing the bandit.


----------



## lesfleursdumal (Feb 15, 2021)

She offers a quick nod to Callen in acknowledgment. "Obliged."

Soleil appraises the noblewoman carefully before accepting the proffered blade. "If you insist, Lady Bellevue. After that show on the field, wisest move is to _never_ get on your bad side." She levels a flat stare at the bandit. "Again, in your case. Now don't move."

Leaning forward, she tugs roughly on a lock of the bandit's hair and severs it with a flick of the dagger.  Offering the tuft to Lola, Soleil's cold gaze does not leave the man for a moment. 

"First, who were the priest and his two followers? Was there any mention of a Garl Shatterkeel or a Grimjaw?" As an after thought, she adds. "And who are these Zhents among the group you captured? Hold _anything_ back, you'll be seeing me alongside the lady on your trail."

Soleil knew nothing of any 'Zhents', but no time like the present to learn.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 23, 2021)

Angus the Dwarf raises his hand, "*Me an tha guards are the only member of the Zhentarum in this group.*"

"They called themselves the Crashing Wave. We met with Garl Shatterkeel up in Riverguard Keep. If you head up the River and hug along the mountains you'll come across a wide stream big enough to wide barge threw that leads up to one of the old haunted keeps. He recruited us and sent us down here with some of his men. They have strong magic. The Priest is one thing, but Grimjaw is something else. As part of an initiation they had us strike Grimjaw's Bare Chest with our scimitars and we couldn't hurt him. They're not normal."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 23, 2021)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> "But man, what the hell? This was supposed to be a scouting mission! Report first, attack later, not attack first. Did you feel bad for the guy being tortured and wanted to save him?" - he smiles. His initial hunch was right, the drow was totally a melting heart.
> 
> "Also what exactly did you do? Was that some drow magic you used? I've never heard of it".


Zyn remains quiet for a bit considering the first quest, and the second all things considered.  "I made a judgement call," he says cautiously once his considerations were finished.  "There was a chance that the man they had selected for their 'ritual' was significant, if so if we had waited for the others he would likely be dead now."

"I was confident in my ability to disrupt things and throw them into disarray, with the others keeping to the woods and the cover of dark it was a calculated risk."

He left the other question where it was having no answer that satisfied himself.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 25, 2021)

Lola accepts the hair from Soleil as she listens to Zyn's answer. She tries to ignore the fact that the Black Network's involvement was implicated. She knew enough the group to perk up a bit when they were mentioned, but was well aware enough to also keep her mouth shut about it. 

"Thank you," she says after a moment, speaking to Soleil. 

Given Zyn's choice not to speak on the other thing she figured that it must be some kind of secret. She wandered out loud as she pulled a small string from within her spell component pouch and wrapped it around the hair to keep it together.

"Was that making a second one of yourself some sort of...Drow Shadow Magic?" she muttered. Many people could go their whole lives without meeting a Drow, though few didn't know what one was. She had even heard that some centuries ago people thought they might be a myth made up to scare kids--but that was a story old elves told and often times she figured that they just toyed with the "shorter-lived races" because there would be no one around to call them on their lies.


----------



## lesfleursdumal (Feb 25, 2021)

Soleil raises an eyebrow, glancing at the girl and tiefling. "Looks like my pirate mercenary has a great deal to gain from your cultists and vice versa..."  

She continues to hold the blade steady.

"Since you've seen both Grimjaw and Shatterkeel, any distinguishing features that mark them apart from their followers? I presume Shatterkeel will resemble his dead fellow over yonder, but I rather not discover Grimjaw is Grimjaw when he doesn't bleed at first shot." 

If she could get what information she needed from the pirate without a fight, of course that would be ideal, but how likely?

"Can't say I have much more to ask, myself, now that I know where to find him. Unless, Lady Bellevue or Callen...?"


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 25, 2021)

"Jolliver Grimjaw is a huge Uthgart man in his early 40's. Shoulder length Red hair, belly length red beard. He walks around bare chested with a large white bear skin draped of his shoulders. They say he strangled the bear to death with his bare hands. His weapon of choice is a massive Maul he carries round."

"Gar Shatterkeel is a man with blue skin. He is covered in Barnicles that grow off his body. In place of his left arm he has a large metal crab and he can make it move and grab things. He carries around a decorative Steel Trident called "Drown".


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 25, 2021)

Falwin approaches the bandit.

"So, now that the ladies are done making you answer for your crimes, let's talk about some opportunities. I have a job for you at Acquisitions Inc., and if you stick to it, you could make a good amount of money and maybe get stronger too.

And he starts talking about the advantages of the franchise, not unlike how others explained to him when he joined.

Now, I'm not gonna force you to join, but considering your current lifestyle and skillset, you might end up coming back to a life of robbery again down the line. And boy, I don't want to imagine what Lady Bellueve there will do to you if she runs into you a third time.

Persuasion: 1d20 (10) + 7 = 17.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 27, 2021)

lesfleursdumal said:


> Soleil raises an eyebrow, glancing at the girl and tiefling. "Looks like my pirate mercenary has a great deal to gain from your cultists and vice versa..."
> 
> She continues to hold the blade steady.
> 
> ...


Callen waves a hand to dismiss the notion. "No, I think you've covered it," he tells Soleil with a faint smile. "Maybe we should send word to Bob to bring the horses around..."


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 10, 2021)

Angus speaks up, "*Caravan Traveling is slow, but we traveled almost a full day to get this far before the ambush happened. I say we rest early and leave before first light we can make it Bargewright Inn in the morning. We wont able to enter the Town at without paying a toll to be lifted over the Town Gate in a Bucket. If we show up in the morning when the gates are open entering shouldn't be a problem. As a rule, when it gets dark out there the gates to the town open for nobody. If we're lucky we might even get a late breakfast*"

"*As for you two,*" he says turning the bandits, "*If you even think about running off in the dark. If I have to track you down in the middle of the night because you thought you'd make a smooth exit, I'll scalp you both."

--------------*

The night passes without much any further incidents the bandits too afraid to try to make a run for it. Eventually leaving getting roused again in the early morning hours before the sun rises the wagons begin to make their way toward the Bargewright Inn.

Originally this place was simply the site of a roadside inn on top of a large hill just off the road. The original Inn has been rebuilt recently with large sturdy stone walls and is easily the most impressive building on the hillside. Circling Inn at the top of the hill is a series of businesses and and Ramshackle Wooden towers built into a Wooden wall. While they may been erected for defense initially people live in those many of those towers now. Surrounding that wall is another extending down the base of the hill are even more businesses Blacksmiths, Wagonwrights, Bargewrights, and even more inns for travelers to stay in. A second ring of wooden towers hug the outer wall as well, slightly newer, but hardly any better built than the ones in the inner circle.

------------

Outside of the out ring there are dozens of wagons circling the town with little tent cities setup. In the distance is a Wooden Rope Bridge that spans the Desserine River. The bridge appears to be just wide enough to drive a Wagon down the middle of it, but there are no handrails to speak of and the bridge does sway somewhat in the wind. At one point there was another more impressive bridge that used to be there, and the remains of that bridge can still be seen.

Across the River is a completely seperate Village called Womford, at a distance it's very different from the Bargewright inn. At a glance one might think that given their proximity that they are same community, but the locals would be quick to point out the difference. Each side of the river keeps to themselves are sees each other are rivals, but one side has clearly done better and grown more than other. Womford has a simple Dock in the river, and a few spread out farm houses are further out from the road. What meager coin manages to trickle into Womford comes from selling their excess grain surplus to Waterdeep.


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 10, 2021)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Falwin approaches the bandit.
> 
> "So, now that the ladies are done making you answer for your crimes, let's talk about some opportunities. I have a job for you at Acquisitions Inc., and if you stick to it, you could make a good amount of money and maybe get stronger too.
> 
> ...



"It sounds better than the alternative!" The bandit agrees, seemingly wanting to try to save his own neck more so than any other reason.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 10, 2021)

Lola seems exceptionally chipper as the group enters Bargewright Inn. She stretches her arms out above her as she rides along on horseback. Wisp, the tressym, sits nestled against her lap on the saddle. Lola isn't snacking at the moment, but the promise of a late breakfast is the thing that really drives her forward.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 10, 2021)

Bargewater. Been a few years since Falwin had last come here. He was probably going to need an update on the local gossip if he wanted to make a decent night show here again. He follows the party to breakfast, which has now gained a new member, Rawlings, the bandit upstanding citizen. 

After that, he needs to sell the loot from the earth cultists' dungeon, get some new gear for himself, and chat with the locals to see what he can learn. He figures he might do what with Callen proceeds with his... interrogation of the cultist guy. Falwin doesn't feel like he wants to watch that scene, especially after breakfast.


----------



## lesfleursdumal (Mar 10, 2021)

Soleil remains quiet as Bargewright's odd towers loom ahead. Despite being more at home on the road away from any sign of civilization, she still needed to replace arrows and replenish certain supplies now and again.  Some things were easier to procure than cobble together.  Weapons dealer, smith, fletcher, whatever it was for this town would be first order of business.

_As for these folks..._ Soleil glances briefly at her fellow travelers. If they were still going after cultists, they seemed like a solid lot to throw in with for the time being.  Their goals appeared aligned for the moment.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 11, 2021)

While on the road Lola penned a letter to the family of Oreioth Vanthampur. She will see to it that this letter is sent by whatever means can be found here. At the same time she will also get back to Lord Roaringhorn, sending him the message that she had promised some time ago. In her letter she will update him on their findings involving the temples of the dwarves and alert him to the movements of the cults. Most of what she will be saying is rather mundane in nature, but there's a bit where she will openly offer warning. 

_It seems that the Sword Coast is rife with cults and cultists. I know this isn't an unheard of problem, at the best of times there is probably some madman seeing portents and signs where there are none to be found and riling up his own followers to listen to him, but this feels too widespread. Have you ever heard talk of the Elder Elemental Eye?_

Other than that Lola will keep her message brief. She will send those out before going poking around.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 14, 2021)

Callen quietly made arrangements to have the earth cultist with them interrogated once they make their way to town, furtive and without much fanfare (Can I indicate this with Thieves' Cant to still get the jump on Larrakh? Just for fluff purposes.)

After they get semi-settled, he doesn't seem to be in any particular hurry to get to shopping or plying his trade, noticing Soleil when she makes to head off to shop. "Mind if I join you? I figure if you're in a full on town any possible misanthropic notions are pretty much shot." He flashes her a brief smile, hands clasped behind his back.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 14, 2021)

Falwin sees the two going to the shop area and asks "Hey, you two are going shopping? Me too! May I join you?"

He asks and joins them, before hearing the answer.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 14, 2021)

Callen glances between Soleil and Falwin for a long moment before smiling politely. "On second thought, I just remembered there was an errand I wanted to handle before it got away from me." He winks at them both. "I'll catch up later, yea?" And then heads off to go and find Angus.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 15, 2021)

Falwin looks embarassed.

"Did I barge into something private? I do that sometimes" - he asks Soleil.


----------



## lesfleursdumal (Mar 15, 2021)

"Hell if I know," Soleil says with a shrug at Falwin. "I've yet to see a mad man, despite all the chatter, but there's still time. Perhaps this is merely the start."

_Or perhaps not mad at all,_ Soleil muses.  _Methodical, even. _She shakes her head. Neither her business nor her problem. No. Her problem was an invulnerable Uthgart pirate. Leave it to Athetria to pick a fight around someone with contacts like that. Arrogance at its finest.

Turning to the bard, she raises an eyebrow. "I don't mind the company, despite what the... warlord may imply. Been to Bargewright before? Know your way around at all? Haven't myself, but then, I tend to skip toll towns all together unless absolutely necessary."  She sweeps a hand at the one of the few streets. "Lead on."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 15, 2021)

Callen doesn't seem particularly put off by Falwin; if anything he appears to have a little more energy in his step. Once he's backtracked his way to *find Angus,* he flashes the dwarf a small pendant for a brief second. "Here's hoping you end up sticking with this group for a while. But while I'm here -- I was looking to speak to some distant family. Think you could help me out with finding some around these parts?"


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 15, 2021)

Angus says, "*Here and there, but mainly at the old Bargewright up the hill. The big stone inn. I was just about to head up there myself to get a good breakfast. Now personally, I'd bring him to the guardhouse. They'll lock him up for you. The sword captain can be a bit feisty, but she's number 2 in town.*"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 15, 2021)

Callen considers Angus for a moment or two longer before shrugging. "Thanks for the heads up. I'll get along that way." The tiefling bids his farewell before making his way to the guardhouse, looking for the sword captain. Even here, he had to be careful, finding himself somewhat on edge. "Hello?" he calls, looking into the guardhouse. "I'm looking for the captain of the guard? I have a prisoner that needs securing -- I sent word a few days earlier from Red Larch."


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 16, 2021)

lesfleursdumal said:


> "Hell if I know," Soleil says with a shrug at Falwin. "I've yet to see a mad man, despite all the chatter, but there's still time. Perhaps this is merely the start."
> 
> _Or perhaps not mad at all,_ Soleil muses.  _Methodical, even. _She shakes her head. Neither her business nor her problem. No. Her problem was an invulnerable Uthgart pirate. Leave it to Athetria to pick a fight around someone with contacts like that. Arrogance at its finest.
> 
> Turning to the bard, she raises an eyebrow. "I don't mind the company, despite what the... warlord may imply. Been to Bargewright before? Know your way around at all? Haven't myself, but then, I tend to skip toll towns all together unless absolutely necessary."  She sweeps a hand at the one of the few streets. "Lead on."



"Been here a couple years ago. I travel around a lot, bringing my bardic shows from town to town. At this point I think I've been in almost every town of the Sword Coast at least once."

"I figure I have to update my huh... lore on the city if I want to do another show here, though. But let's see how long we are even going to stay here before I do that. I gotta say this cultist hunt has been much more profitable than what I'm used to get from shows, anyway" - and never mind really fun, he thought to himself - "I'm going to the shops now to sell the loot from Larrakh's dungeon and get myself a crossbow. Then... I guess we will see if that guy can give us any leads".


----------



## lesfleursdumal (Mar 20, 2021)

"Well, if they're as profitable as you say, have you considered a future in religion?" Soleil says. "Priestly types tend to benefit from a bit of flashiness and showmanship. Not to mention the sacrifices of others, pecuniary or otherwise. As we've seen."

While a day or two in town made sense, it left her restless and uneasy. Small villages tended to grow their share of nosy folk in disproportionate quantity, something she hoped to avoid. She presses her lips into a thin line at the thought of her sister's journal buried in her pack. She starts off down one of the streets.

"If you're after a crossbow and gold, I'm after a few more arrows and a whetstone. Dagger has grown dull since the last disappeared on me. Shall we?"


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 21, 2021)

Falwin makes a small laugh. "Heh. I have considered it, but I'm not a very religious person myself. Figure as long as I don't include the gods in my jokes, they will just leave me alone."

"Yeah let's go" - and he continues walking towards the shops.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 23, 2021)

Lola had to wonder if there were any other agents of the harpers in town besides Gara and herself, but she kept that concern down. She still didn't know what it meant, exactly, that she was part of the group or what weight it would carry in her future.  Bargewright Inn, this was a place that Lola had heard of, but not one that she often thought about. When she next passed a person, she would stop and ask them.

"Aren't we near Golden-fields? How far is it to that?" Lola asked. Much of the produce from Waterdeep came from there, she remembered seeing the name mentioned in reference to grown goods and asking Father where it was. He made her look it up on a map, for some reason she vividly remembered dragging her finger over the waxy map, following her father's instruction and seeing the names penned along rivers and centered in groups of trees. That's probably the earliest memory she has of a mention of Bargewright Inn. 

"Is it worth it to go there?" she asked the person after a moment.


----------

